# *The Official VILLA'S AT DISNEY'S GRAND FLORIDIAN RESORT & SPA Owners & Lovers Group*



## mrsap

_*to The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Owners & Lovers Group!*
*Feel free to come in and discuss your upcoming VGF trips or ask questions about VGF!*_


 


*The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
_*4401 Floridian Way *
*Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830-8451 *_
_*Phone #(407) 824-3000 Fax #(407) 824-3186*_


_*CHECK IN TIME: *__*4:00 PM*_
_*CHECK OUT TIME: *__*11:00 AM*_



*POINTS CHART*
​*2022*



​*2023*




_*VGF VILLA ROOM TYPES*_





*SQUARE FOOTAGE 
VGF1 vs. VGF2 
STANDARD STUDIOS*






_*360 VIRTUAL ROOM TOURS*_


*VGF 1 
(ORIGINAL DVC BLDG.)*​


_*DELUXE STUDIO (Refurbished)*_


_*ONE BEDROOM VILLA (Refurbished)*_


_*TWO BEDROOM VILLA: (Refurbished)*_


_*TWO BEDROOM VILLA -LOCKOFF  (Refurbished)*_


_*THREE BEDROOM GRAND VILLA (Refurbished)*_



*VGF 2 
(BPK BLDG. 9)*
​*RESORT STUDIO (VGF 2)*


*RESORT STUDIO Standard Plus (VGF2)*




*ROOM AMENITIES - VGF 1*
​_*STUDIO AMENITIES:*_

Kitchenette
Paper plates and bowls, and plastic utensils
Small refrigerator
Full bathroom with separate tub and shower
Private porch or balcony
Microwave
Blu-ray™ player
Mirror TV in each bathroom
Wireless Internet access
Iron and ironing board
Hair dryer
In-room safe
Voicemail
Portable crib
Bathrobes
Coffee maker
Flat screen television
Alarm clock

*2 BEDROOM AMENITIES:*

Fully equipped kitchen
Dishwasher
Dishes, glasses and utensils
Pots and pans
Refrigerator
Stove and oven
Toaster
Washer and dryer
Walk-in shower
Private porch or balcony
Microwave
Blu-ray™ player
Mirror TV in each bathroom
Wireless Internet access
Iron and ironing board
Hair dryer
In-room safe
Voicemail
Portable crib
Bathrobes
Coffee maker
Flat screen television
Alarm clock

*3 BEDROOM GRAND VILLA AMENITIES:*

Fully equipped kitchen
Dishwasher
Dishes, glasses and utensils
Pots and pans
Refrigerator
Stove and oven
Toaster
High chair
Laundry room with washer and dryer
4 bathrooms – 1 with whirlpool tub and shower,1 with shower only, and 2 with combination tub/shower
Media room with home theater system including flat panel TV and Blu-ray™ player
Dining room with dining table and chairs
Private porch or balcony
Mirror TV in each bathroom
Wireless Internet access
Iron and ironing board
Hair dryer
In-room safe
Voicemail
Portable crib
Bathrobes
Coffee maker
Flat screen television in living room and each bedroom, with Blu-ray™ player in living room
Alarm clock

*ROOM AMENITIES - VGF 2*
*BIG PINE KEY*​
Bathrobes 
Complimentary high-speed WiFi Internet access 
Hair Dryer 
Telephone with voicemail 
Pool towels 
Coffee maker 
Iron and Ironing Board 
In-Room Safe 
Flat-Panel Television 
Patio or Balcony 
Coffee and tea set up 
Refrigerator - small 
Triple Sheet Bedding
Microwave 

*At this time Toasters are available upon request in VGF2. 



*LAUNDRY*​

**ALL UNITS PROVIDE A WASHER/DRYER, EXCEPT FOR THE DELUXE STUDIO.*

*VGF 1:*​
**For those staying in a Deluxe Studio, you still have a way to wash your clothes! VGF has provided a dedicated *Laundry Room located on the 4th Floor of the VGF building. *Laundry is FREE for DVC Members. Just use your magic band to enter. If you go to Laundryview.com, you will actually be able to track your washer/dryer as it's running and will let you know when the cycle is complete!


*VGF 2 - Big Pine Key:*

*Laundry is located on the 1st Floor. *There are two washers and two dryers at this location. ​
*TO TRACK YOUR LAUNDRY AT THE RESORT, CLICK HERE:* Laundryview at VGF












*PARKING/
TRANSPORTATION*


_*PARKING:*_​
Members _*will not*_ be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying in a Disney Vacation Club Deluxe Villa at Walt Disney World Resort, regardless of whether they use Vacation Points or another form of payment. Members also _*will not*_ be charged to park when using Reservation Points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.

A Member who chooses not to use Reservation Points for their stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel in an accommodation other than a DVC Deluxe Villa will be charged for standard overnight self-parking.



_*TRANSPORTATION:*_

_*MONORAIL** - *With stops at Magic Kingdom , Disney's Contemporary Resort & Disney's Polynesian Resort. One transfer will also bring you to Epcot._

_*WATERCRAFT** - *With stops at Magic Kingdom and Disney's Polynesian Resort

*BUS** - *With stops throughout Walt Disney World Resort_

*WALKWAY TO MAGIC KINGDOM - *
_You can find the path next to the Sago Cay building, near the Marina. The path opens 1/2 hour before park opening and will remain open until one hour after park close._



*AMENITIES/SPA/
SALON INFORMATION*​


_*AMENITIES/SERVICES: *_

_Complimentary Wi-Fi Internet_
_Online Check-in_
_Resort Concierge _
_Merchandise Delivery & Pick-up_
_Disney's Signature Services (For Club Level Guests)_
_Laundry & Dry Cleaning Services_
_Convention Center_
_Mail Services_
_Childcare Services_
_Business Center_
_ATM/Banking (Currency Exchange)_
_Fitness Center - (Open 24 Hours) - featuring cardio and strength-training equipment, free weights and more_

_*SENSES SPA:*_
_A world-class spa, health club and salon offering massages, body treatments, hair styling and grooming services. Services included, but not limited to:_

_Facials_
Massages
Body Therapies
Manicure/Pedicure
Spa Packages
Children's Services (Manicure/Pedicure), as well as Character Couture Packages

_*To make a reservation, you can use their online booking tool *_*HERE**.*

_*Or you can call: #(407) WDW-SPAS*_


_*THE SALON AT THE GRAND FLORIDAN RESORT & SPA:*_

_A full range of grooming services for men, women and children at this sleek salon inside the spa. Services included, but not limited to:_

_Lady's Haircut & __Blow Dry_
_Gentleman's Haircut with shampoo_
_Beard/mustache trim_
_Child's haircut (up to 12 years of age)_
_Shampoo and Blow-Dry_
_Simple Braids (up to 3)_
_Blow out_
_Hair Chemical Services_
_Haircut with Chemical Service_
_Full Highlights_
_Partial Highlights_
_Special occasion/bridal hair and makeup packages_
_*To make a reservation, please call #(407) WDW-GLAM *_



_*POOLS/RECREATION*_​

_*BEACH POOL:*_

_111,261-gallon pool overlooking Seven Seas Lagoon. Breeze down the 181-foot-long water slide amid a serene natural springs-themed setting, complete with cascading waterfalls and zero-depth entry similar to that of a beach. _
_Alice in Wonderland themed children's splash play area _
_Onsite lounge & bar provides drinks & snacks. ($)_
_Cabana Rentals ($) - Half & Full Day Rentals Available. To make a reservation, call #(407) WDW-PLAY__


*FULL DAY CABANA RENTAL* * - **$265.19*
*HALF DAY CABANA RENTAL - **$158.69*
_

*CABANA AMENITIES:*

_Dedicated Cast Member providing service to the cabanas_
_2 padded lounge chairs_
_Padded sectional couch_
_Ceiling fan_
_Smart TV with cable service_
_Fruit basket (may not be available without advance reservation)_
_Mini refrigerator stocked with complimentary sodas and water_
_Snack basket (may not be available without advance reservation)_
_Plush towels_

_*CABANA*_




_*COURTYARD POOL:*_

_Zero-entry leisure pool, conveniently located behind the main building. _
_Onsite lounge & bar provides drinks & snacks. ($)_
_Whirlpool Spa_
_Poolside Patio Rentals ($) - To make a reservation, call #(407) WDW-PLAY_
_

*FULL DAY POOLSIDE PATIO RENTAL - **$159.75*
_

*POOLSIDE PATIO AMENITIES:*

_Padded lounge chairs_
_Padded sectional couch_
_Snack Basket_
_Complimentary sodas and water_
_Snack basket (may not be available without advance reservations)_

_*POOLSIDE PATIO*_
__

_*RECREATION OFFERINGS*:_


_The Electrical Water Pageant_
_Boat Rentals and Specialty Cruises - ($)_
_Movies Under the Stars_
_Campfires_
_Fitness Center (Open 24 Hours)_
_Running Trails_
_Basketball_



_*RESTAURANTS/*
*LOUNGES/SHOPS*_​
_*RESTAURANTS:*_

_Victoria & Alberts - Award Winning - The ultimate in fine dining at Walt Disney World® Resort and one of the finest restaurants in the Southeast._
_Narcoosee's - Fine/Signature Dining_
_Citrico's - Fine/Signature Dining_
_Grand Floridian Cafe - Casual Dining_
_1900 Park Fare - Character Dining, Buffet/Family Style_
_Gasparilla's Island Grill - Counter service_
_Garden View Tea Room - Unique/Themed Dining Events_
_Beaches Pool Bar - Counter Service/Pool Bar_
_Courtyard Pool Bar - Counter Service/Pool Bar_


_*LOUNGES:*_

_Enchanted Rose_
_Citrico's Lounge_


_*SHOPS:*_

_M. Mouse Mercantile - Apparel, Accessories, Mickey Ears, Toys, etc._
_Curiouser Clothiers - Apparel & Accessories_
_Bibbidi Bobbity Botique - Apparel & Accessories for children_
_Sandy Cove Gifts & Sundries - Apparel, Accessories, Food, Gifts, Housewares, etc._
_Basin White - Bath, Body, Shower, Candles, Gifts, etc._


----------



## mrsap

*The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Owners*

mrsap
LoveMugsNPins
DEDisneylover
bobbiwoz
dvc lover 1970
mlayman
lizdis1
sweatandsteel
BrianR
Mumof4mice
HMfan82
Jack_Sparrow_NJ
wesstcoastdvc
Networth
zebsterama
S22
BWV Dreamin
bellecruiser
DVCsloth
skicks35
Paul Stupin
cgodzyk
Luvears
Sheldon C.
past_or
Hiddenmickey75
salf777
Joseph_TX
CSLucas
kungaloosh22
ZerasPride
sndral
Boardwalk III
stwaldman
theww228
ciaoaloha31
cellomom
disneyforsix
Tbella
Sandisw
aka Charles
LadybugsMum
bcuinohio
Disney Spaz
disneyfan123
Okw2020Soto
BigBadBobbyH
DisneyYannuzzFam
Chuck96
EilonwyWanderer
OnThisMagicNight
mamaofsix
stitchsnk
Little E
varyth
harmon54
prncssjas
petrola
CarolMN
CambrianExplosives
DLR70
disney_lover_UK
Her Dotness
disneylover81
jppeek
JulieBeeRN
ssmerdel
ftmill
Jules123
Mexacajun
julie-o
Mollio








*Christmas Decorations

*​
*2019: *

*Gingerbread House*

**Construction Began - 11/1*

**Opened - 11/13*

*Christmas Tree/Resort Decorations

* Tree/Resort Decorations - 11/22


2020: 

Gingerbread House

*Construction Began - N/A*

**Opened - N/A*

*Christmas Tree/Resort Decorations

* Tree/Resort Decorations - 11/13


2021:*

*Gingerbread House*

**Construction Began - 11/1*

**Opened - 11/10*

*Christmas Tree/Resort Decorations*

** Tree/Resort Decorations - 11/12


2022:*

*Gingerbread House*

**Construction Began - 11/1*

**Opened - TBA*

*Christmas Tree/Resort Decorations*

** Tree/Resort Decorations - TBA*


----------



## mrsap

*GRAND FLORIDIAN ACTIVITY CALENDARS CAN BE FOUND HERE:*

*MONTHLY RECREATION CALENDAR THREAD*



*ROOM VIEWS*

_If you'd like to share your past room view, please post pictures and room number as a reply in this thread, and I will link your post to the appropriate room number below. Thank you all in advance for contributing!! _



*MAIN BUILDING - VGF 1*​

*DELUXE VILLA - STANDARD VIEW*

*ROOM 1128*
*ROOM 1211*
*ROOM 1315*
*ROOM 1415*
*ROOM 1415*
*ROOM 1411*
*ROOM 1521*
*ROOM 1605*


*DELUXE VILLA - LAKE VIEW*

*ROOM 1114*
*ROOM 1210*
*ROOM 1410*


*ONE BEDROOM VILLA - STANDARD VIEW*

*ROOM 1222*
*ROOM 1303*


*ONE BEDROOM VILLA - LAKE VIEW*

*ROOM 1508*


*TWO BEDROOM VILLA - STANDARD VIEW*

*ROOM 1313*

*TWO BEDROOM VILLA - LAKE VIEW*

*ROOM 1306*


*THREE BEDROOM GRAND VILLA*




*VGF 2 VIEWS - BIG PINE KEY*​

*STANDARD VIEW

ROOM 9106
ROOM 9122
ROOM 9304*
*ROOM 9438*


*LAGOON VIEW*

*ROOM 9211*
*ROOM 9231*
*ROOM 9401*
*ROOM 9403*
*ROOM 9411
ROOM 9439*


*THEME PARK VIEW

ROOM 9247
ROOM 9343*


*ADDITIONAL RESOURCES*
​*@wdrl was kind enough to allow me to post a link to his existing VGF Villa's Room View Thread. Here you will find some room view pictures from past stays! I hope they help! CLICK HERE:* *VGF ROOM VIEWS*



*VGF RESORT ROOM MAPS*

_When looking at the maps, the Seven Seas Lagoon is on the right and the monorail tracks are to the lower left. The main Grand Floridian Resort is to the upper left of the map, and the entrance to the VGF building is at the bottom of the map._
*MAPS COURTESY OF @wdrl *
THANK YOU! 

*1ST FLOOR*



*2ND FLOOR*



*3RD FLOOR*



*4TH FLOOR*



*5TH FLOOR*



*6TH FLOOR*



*VGF BOOKING PATTERNS - CHARTS*​

**STUDIOS/ONE BEDROOM CHARTS**
​**TWO BEDROOM CHARTS**


**​


----------



## mrsap

*VGF Owners!! I thought it was time we got our own Board!! I hope you'll join me in planning and discussing upcoming trips!! *WELCOME HOME!* Enjoy!!!*


*If you own at VGF and would like to be listed, please let me know, and i'll be happy to add you to the Owner's List!

*If anyone has any recent room views they can share with us, please do so, and i'll post them to assist guests with future room requests! Thank you!


----------



## Pooh12863

mrsap said:


> *VGF Owners!! I thought it was time we got our own Board!! I hope you'll join me in planning and discussing upcoming trips!! *WELCOME HOME!* Enjoy!!!*
> 
> 
> *If anyone has any recent room views they can share with us, please do so, and i'll post them to assist guests with future room requests! Thank you!



Where am I? This place is way too fancy for the likes of me.


----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> Where am I? This place is way too fancy for the likes of me.



 Always the first one to the party! Thank you for the support 

 It's so beautiful though! I bet if you give it a chance, you'll find yourself needing to buy some more SAP's!!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I just passed ROFR today for a GVF contract!  Sooooo excited.


----------



## mrsap

So excited for you!!!!!  Happy you stopped in! Would you like me to add your name to the Owner’s List now or until you’ve officially closed?!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

You can add it now.  Even though I still have a loooong wait for it to all be finished!  haha.


----------



## mrsap

LoveMugsNPins said:


> You can add it now.  Even though I still have a loooong wait for it to all be finished!  haha.



It is very timely with resale, but I think the wait it makes it more exciting! Good luck with everything!!!!!! When are you planning your first trip with your new points?!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

mrsap said:


> It is very timely with resale, but I think the wait it makes it more exciting! Good luck with everything!!!!!! When are you planning your first trip with your new points?!


Not really sure yet!  We have a stay at Pop booked for Jersey week in Nov but I don't know if I am ready to get on plane yet.  I am trying to talk myself into it!  I think I will probably wait on GF until next summer.  
I also have a very old pup that I don't really want to leave.  She is almost 16 (lab) so leaving her makes me nervous!  Combined with Covid waiting on vaca seems to be what we will be doing for now.


----------



## DEDisneylover

Hi everyone! Fellow VGF owner here too!  Would love a suggestion of what to request for my November trip! Don’t need to request any exact room or anything but maybe do I want high floor, even number etc? Staying in a standard view studio. Counting the days!


----------



## mrsap

DEDisneylover said:


> Hi everyone! Fellow VGF owner here too!  Would love a suggestion of what to request for my November trip! Don’t need to request any exact room or anything but maybe do I want high floor, even number etc? Staying in a standard view studio. Counting the days!



 I’ll be happy to get you up on the Owner’s List!! As far as views, I honestly didn’t request a specific room in November, just asked for a high floor close to elevator. We were on the 3rd floor all the way down the hall, but it was fine!!  They do say they can’t guarantee any requests, but it doesn’t hurt to ask!

I’d love to start getting pictures of room views to keep on Page 1 for reference. Hopefully, as trips happen, (and/or people who stayed recently come by) we can start getting those up there!

November is right around the corner!! I’m looking forward to going back, as well!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We never had a thread for this??  Oh my.  We have a few, only 40, VGF points.  We have had a few stays, the most notable was for our 50th anniversary when we were upgraded to a two bedroom lake view instead of a studio we booked!  It was a one night stay after a DCL Cruise, but the excellent treatment we got from the CM’s, the special edible gifts we got to share with friends who joined us from FL, made it a very special day!

Our next VGF stay is in January, hopefully before a 4 night DCL Cruise. 

Thanks for taking care of this thread.  You do an excellent job In each thread you care for!


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> We never had a thread for this??  Oh my.  We have a few, only 40, VGF points.  We have had a few stays, the most notable was for our 50th anniversary when we were upgraded to a two bedroom lake view instead of a studio we booked!  It was a one night stay after a DCL Cruise, but the excellent treatment we got from the CM’s, the special edible gifts we got to share with friends who joined us from FL, made it a very special day!
> 
> Our next VGF stay is in January, hopefully before a 4 night DCL Cruise.
> 
> Thanks for taking care of this thread.  You do an excellent job In each thread you care for!



Hey! Nice to see you in this thread too!! Thank you SO much for the kind words, it’s truly appreciated  When we bought our VGF points back in 2018, I started looking for a VGF Owners board, but never found one! I love that you received incredible Pixie Dust for your 50th!!! What an amazing gift! You’re only 4 months away from your next stay there!! I can’t believe how this year is flying!! I’ll get you right up under the Owner’s List!! Happy to see you here!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

love VGF best resort in my opinion...just don't like the point chart there. But glad its my home!


----------



## mrsap

dvc lover 1970 said:


> love VGF best resort in my opinion...just don't like the point chart there. But glad its my home!



 Happy you found us! The chart is a bit high, but I love being there!  I’ll get you up under the Owner’s list!!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I am wayyyyy too excited about the new walkway from MK!  I skip fireworks more than I care to bc I don't feel like waiting in the throngs afterwards.  Knowing I can mosey out and mosey around the lake has me so excited!

I would much rather be walking toward a destination than standing waiting for a boat or monorail.    For me I have already walked my legs to the bones that day whats another mile?


----------



## mrsap

LoveMugsNPins said:


> I am wayyyyy too excited about the new walkway from MK!  I skip fireworks more than I care to bc I don't feel like waiting in the throngs afterwards.  Knowing I can mosey out and mosey around the lake has me so excited!
> 
> I would much rather be walking toward a destination than standing waiting for a boat or monorail.    For me I have already walked my legs to the bones that day whats another mile?



We are SO excited about the path!! I love knowing we have another option if the lines are too long for the boat or monorail, or if we just feel like walking! The view is going to be amazing!!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

LoveMugsNPins said:


> I am wayyyyy too excited about the new walkway from MK!  I skip fireworks more than I care to bc I don't feel like waiting in the throngs afterwards.  Knowing I can mosey out and mosey around the lake has me so excited!
> 
> I would much rather be walking toward a destination than standing waiting for a boat or monorail.    For me I have already walked my legs to the bones that day whats another mile?


The lack of a walkway from VGF was the only reason we did not purchase when it first opened. Then we stayed there and fell in love. The walkway just makes it perfect!


----------



## mlayman7

Just got our points loaded into our membership on our 4th vgf contract. Closed in early July. We also own at BLT and use those points for other resort stays if we want to try others out. If we use VGF points, we stay at VGF. Love the rooms here, the resort is great. Next stay, Christmas week 2021.. Hopefully


----------



## lizdis1

mlayman7 said:


> Just got our points loaded into our membership on our 3rd vgf contract. Closed in early July. We also own at BLT and use those points for other resort stays if we want to try others out. If we use VGF points, we stay at VGF. Love the rooms here, the resort is great. Next stay, Christmas week 2021.. Hopefully


 
Best time to go! We have two GF and I wish I had bought more. I think prices will only go up with the walkway!!


----------



## mrsap

lizdis1 said:


> Best time to go! We have two GF and I wish I had bought more. I think prices will only go up with the walkway!!





mlayman7 said:


> Just got our points loaded into our membership on our 3rd vgf contract. Closed in early July. We also own at BLT and use those points for other resort stays if we want to try others out. If we use VGF points, we stay at VGF. Love the rooms here, the resort is great. Next stay, Christmas week 2021.. Hopefully



 to you both!! I’ll get you both up under the Owner’s List!!

I understand how you both feel! One stay was all it took for us to want points there! We purchased them two weeks later!


----------



## DEDisneylover

I don’t think they’ve announced exactly when the walkway will be open? Hoping by 11/5- fingers crossed


----------



## mrsap

DEDisneylover said:


> I don’t think they’ve announced exactly when the walkway will be open? Hoping by 11/5- fingers crossed



Unfortunately, not yet. Here’s an update from 9/8...

https://www.mousesteps.com/2020/09/...ruction-photo-update-from-september-8th-2020/


----------



## mlayman7

Eagerly awaiting that walkway! I remember our first trip to Disney, 7 years ago, we stayed at the Polynesian. We saw what looked like a path leaving the magic kingdom and thought it would be nice to walk back, the path that led to nowhere.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

mlayman7 said:


> Eagerly awaiting that walkway! I remember our first trip to Disney, 7 years ago, we stayed at the Polynesian. We saw what looked like a path leaving the magic kingdom and thought it would be nice to walk back, the path that led to nowhere.



Haha!  I made that mistake also!!


----------



## mrsap

Another Walkway Update...

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...ort-to-magic-kingdom-walkway-construction.htm


----------



## Simba's Mom

So it sounds like I've got a real good chance for riding my ECV to the MK in January.  Between the walkway, and the fact that Narcoose's is reopening, I'm REALLY excited.


----------



## sweatandsteel

Another VGF owner here as we 150 points back in 2014. We need about 110 more so we can do a long 2 bedroom trip every other year. For the odd years, we just bought 230 Riviera points so we are covered!


----------



## mrsap

sweatandsteel said:


> Another VGF owner here as we 150 points back in 2014. We need about 110 more so we can do a long 2 bedroom trip every other year. For the odd years, we just bought 230 Riviera points so we are covered!



 Happy you found us! Hope you get those 110 points soon! Sounds like a great plan! I already added you The Owner List!!


----------



## justadreamaway77

Do you get robes to use in the GF DVC rooms?


----------



## mrsap

justadreamaway77 said:


> Do you get robes to use in the GF DVC rooms?



YES!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm not familiar with the robe "thing".  At the end of the stay do you leave them for housekeeping to clean/reuse?  I wouldn't imagine it's your "gift".
Also, I can't wait to do in-room dining there.  Am I the only one who's NEVER experienced room service before?  Any tips?


----------



## mrsap

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm not familiar with the robe "thing".  At the end of the stay do you leave them for housekeeping to clean/reuse?  I wouldn't imagine it's your "gift".
> Also, I can't wait to do in-room dining there.  Am I the only one who's NEVER experienced room service before?  Any tips?



You just use it (if you want to) and put it back!


----------



## mlittig

I am not an GFV owner (yet!) but I have been lucky enough to have stayed in a studio twice   I have a three night stay in a studio booked for right after Thanksgiving and cannot wait  Here are some pictures from my first stay in a standard view studio room 1315 and you can clearly see why I fell in love with the GFV


----------



## mrsap

mlittig said:


> I am not an GFV owner (yet!) but I have been lucky enough to have stayed in a studio twice   I have a three night stay in a studio booked for right after Thanksgiving and cannot wait  Here are some pictures from my first stay in a standard view studio room 1315 and you can clearly see why I fell in love with the GFV
> 
> View attachment 526840
> 
> View attachment 526833View attachment 526834View attachment 526835View attachment 526836



There’s no time like the present to become one!!  Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!! Would it be ok if I posted on Page 1?


----------



## mlittig

mrsap said:


> There’s no time like the present to become one!!  Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!! Would it be ok if I posted on Page 1?



Absolutely feel free to post any pictures, mrsap  I would be honored to have you use them


----------



## mrsap

mlittig said:


> Absolutely feel free to post any pictures, mrsap  I would be honored to have you use them



Thank you so much!! Hopefully tomorrow I’ll get to do it.


----------



## mlittig

These pictures are from my second GFV stay  It is a lake view studio, room 1210


----------



## LadybugsMum

@mlittig Thanks for the pictures! I've got a lake view studio booked for us in April to make up for having to cancel our trip trip last week.


----------



## BrianR

I'm an owner here too!  Got 150 via resale / closed in July.  That COVID blip where VGF points went way down was too good to pass up.


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> I'm an owner here too!  Got 150 via resale / closed in July.  That COVID blip where VGF points went way down was too good to pass up.



 (to my other board!)  Looks like we’re neighbors at two resorts!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!!


----------



## BrianR

mrsap said:


> (to my other board!)  Looks like we’re neighbors at two resorts!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!!


Yeah we're at PVB too.  We had a BLT studio stay once and got put off by it (size, frustration getting on a monorail to get to Epcot), so I don't think we'll complete the MK Collection, but never say never haha!


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> Yeah we're at PVB too.  We had a BLT studio stay once and got put off by it (size, frustration getting on a monorail to get to Epcot), so I don't think we'll complete the MK Collection, but never say never haha!



 I’d NEVER say never when it comes to points add on’s!!!!  Sooo.... After our first stay at Poly, the kids and I all wanted points there! But DH thought it would be silly to have points at Poly plus CCV/VGF! He thought it should be in another location.


----------



## BrianR

mrsap said:


> I’d NEVER say never when it comes to points add on’s!!!!  Sooo.... After our first stay at Poly, the kids and I all wanted points there! But DH thought it would be silly to have points at Poly plus CCV/VGF! He thought it should be in another location.


We only have 50 there, just enough for a studio every three years.  It's not like I was going to plunk down 300 points to try and get a bungalow every 3.  Way too much outlay to stay in a place where you feel obligated to make it a resort only visit with the Castle staring you down all day long.


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> We only have 50 there, just enough for a studio every three years.  It's not like I was going to plunk down 300 points to try and get a bungalow every 3.  Way too much outlay to stay in a place where you feel obligated to make it a resort only visit with the Castle staring you down all day long.



I really enjoyed my stay there, but never felt it should be resort only. But definitely vacation the way that makes you and your family happy!! Have you stayed at VGF yet?


----------



## BrianR

mrsap said:


> I really enjoyed my stay there, but never felt it should be resort only. But definitely vacation the way that makes you and your family happy!! Have you stayed at VGF yet?


DVC side, no, resort side yes.  Can't wait for that walkway to be done too!


----------



## mrsap

BrianR said:


> DVC side, no, resort side yes.  Can't wait for that walkway to be done too!



The Villas are beautiful!! I think you’ll be happy!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Owner since 2018.  I was shopping for AKV/SSR for SAP and somehow ended up with VGF.   

We've yet to stay at VGF, because BCV was available at 7 months!  I'm looking forward to finally staying at VGF on our next trip.  The MK walkway is a game changer that doubles VGF's attractiveness for us.


----------



## mrsap

Mumof4mice said:


> Owner since 2018.  I was shopping for AKV/SSR for SAP and somehow ended up with VGF.
> 
> We've yet to stay at VGF, because BCV was available at 7 months!  I'm looking forward to finally staying at VGF on our next trip.  The MK walkway is a game changer that doubles VGF's attractiveness for us.



 Happy you found us! I added you to the Owners List! The walkway will be great to have as an addition! Just hope it doesn't make booking at 11 months harder!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to note that on Page 1 I started a "ROOM VIEWS" section. If anyone has any views they'd like to share with us, please post your pictures and i'll link your post to the new section! It will definitely be helpful to others looking for room request help! 

Thank you to @mlittig for sharing!!!


----------



## mrsap

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...ew-walkway-to-magic-kingdom-nears-opening.htm


----------



## Simba's Mom

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to note that on Page 1 I started a "ROOM VIEWS" section. If anyone has any views they'd like to share with us, please post your pictures and i'll link your post to the new section! It will definitely be helpful to others looking for room request help!
> 
> Thank you to @mlittig for sharing!!!



Terrific, thanks!  I'm staying in a 1 BR, lake view, in January and this will help me making room requests.  It's also the first time that I've stayed in a 1 BR as a solo, but it was the only way I could get a room (studios always seem unavailable and the waitlist hasn't come thru for me).  I'm really excited!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> Terrific, thanks!  I'm staying in a 1 BR, lake view, in January and this will help me making room requests.  It's also the first time that I've stayed in a 1 BR as a solo, but it was the only way I could get a room (studios always seem unavailable and the waitlist hasn't come thru for me).  I'm really excited!


I hope your WL comes through.  I was able to get a 4 night stay in GFV in January.  Maybe I got it 2 months ago!


----------



## HMfan82

We just closed on our first DVC contract making VGF our home. I can’t wait to get our points loaded so we can book our first stay!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up I added Cabana and Poolside Patio Rental information on Page 1! If there's any additional information you'd like to see up on Page 1, please let me know!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...idian-resort-spa-owners-lovers-group.3813125/


----------



## mrsap

HMfan82 said:


> We just closed on our first DVC contract making VGF our home. I can’t wait to get our points loaded so we can book our first stay!



 and Congrats! How exciting! Happy you found us! I'll get you right up under the Owners List!


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/bag-...loridian-walkway-latest-look-at-construction/
The walkway looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## JereMary

We have our first ever adults only trip coming up at the end of October. First time at GFV and first time with just us! I cannot wait!!!! We also booked a Narcoosee's reservation. Happy to be able to snag that one for sure. I've tried to make it happen a few times before, but no luck. Any room suggestions for a studio?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

We bought our first contract there in 2018


----------



## mrsap

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> We bought our first contract there in 2018



 Happy you joined us!! I’ll get you up under the Owners List!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Thank you


----------



## Mumof4mice

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! I added you to the Owners List! The walkway will be great to have as an addition! Just hope it doesn't make booking at 11 months harder!!



Thank you!  Of our home resorts VGF 2BR seems to be the easiest to book, and CCV the hardest (Sep-Jan).  I would have thought it would be the other way around.  Maybe more VGF owners trade out than assumed? Whatever the cause I'm happy about it - ease of booking is a luxury in itself. 

Thanks for creating this thread.  Very useful, well organized information!


----------



## mrsap

Mumof4mice said:


> Thank you!  Of our home resorts VGF 2BR seems to be the easiest to book, and CCV the hardest (Sep-Jan).  I would have thought it would be the other way around.  Maybe more VGF owners trade out than assumed? Whatever the cause I'm happy about it - ease of booking is a luxury in itself.
> 
> Thanks for creating this thread.  Very useful, well organized information!



Thanks so much, I appreciate it! I’m happy to do it!


----------



## Geomom

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to note that on Page 1 I started a "ROOM VIEWS" section. If anyone has any views they'd like to share with us, please post your pictures and i'll link your post to the new section! It will definitely be helpful to others looking for room request help!
> 
> Thank you to @mlittig for sharing!!!


Not an owner, but we stayed at VGF in late July.  Didn't see any bathrobes in our studio... perhaps they removed them due to Covid?  Or they're only in the 1-2 bedrooms?

We had one of the few awful view rooms, so I wanted to post pics as a warning.  

1221 standard view studio, 2nd floor:



To the far right, and zoomed in...only good thing was the kids could see the monorail from the sofabed vs staring at the porte cochere roof which is what we saw while sitting on the balcony.


----------



## mrsap

Geomom said:


> Not an owner, but we stayed at VGF in late July.  Didn't see any bathrobes in our studio... perhaps they removed them due to Covid?  Or they're only in the 1-2 bedrooms?
> 
> We had one of the few awful view rooms, so I wanted to post pics as a warning.
> 
> 1221 standard view studio, 2nd floor:
> View attachment 527654
> 
> View attachment 527655
> To the far right, and zoomed in...only good thing was the kids could see the monorail from the sofabed vs staring at the porte cochere roof which is what we saw while sitting on the balcony.
> View attachment 527658



Thanks for sharing your pics! I’m sorry the view was not up to par! It is possible that with everything going on, they took the robes out! It would definitely make sense. They were in my studio when I was there in November.


----------



## JereMary

I feel like this belongs in this thread. 
Today I learned that the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra will no longer be performing. Apparently they had been moved to Hollywood Studios and renamed the Disney Society Orchestra, but now that is also cancelled. While not an owner here, I feel the like the group brought a big part of the magic that sets the Grand Floridian apart from being just another fancy resort. I have reached out to Disney via this email address: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com to express my disappointment. I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## mlittig

The Grand Floridian lobby will not be the same without the beautiful sound of music that they provided


----------



## WestCoastDVC

Thanks for starting this thread - feel free to add me as an owner. We are new VGF owners and recently passed ROFR for our first add-on. Looking forward to our first trip.


----------



## mrsap

WestCoastDVC said:


> Thanks for starting this thread - feel free to add me as an owner. We are new VGF owners and recently passed ROFR for our first add-on. Looking forward to our first trip.



 and Congrats!!! I’ll get you up under the Owners List!!!


----------



## DL1WDW2

mlittig said:


> The Grand Floridian lobby will not be the same without the beautiful sound of music that they provided


Will the Grand Piano remain? 
Heck my local Costco had Grand Piano music for the final days of road tour . Never know what you can buy but this was pleasant surprise this morning. I didn’t buy one cause it wouldn’t fit in my car.


----------



## mrsap

DL1WDW2 said:


> Will the Grand Piano remain?
> Heck my local Costco had Grand Piano music for the final days of road tour . Never know what you can buy but this was pleasant surprise this morning. I didn’t buy one cause it wouldn’t fit in my car.



Hope so!!!!!!!!


----------



## darrenwatson66

Does anyone know where I can find a current list of what's open and what's closed at the GF?  We arrive next week and I thought I saw something about the Mad Hatter themed splash zone being closed.  I can't find it now.  My kids LOVE it!  Thank you!!


----------



## mrsap

darrenwatson66 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a current list of what's open and what's closed at the GF?  We arrive next week and I thought I saw something about the Mad Hatter themed splash zone being closed.  I can't find it now.  My kids LOVE it!  Thank you!!



It does not look like it’s open just yet. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-grandFloridian


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...te-narcoossee-s-reopens-lobby-performers-lost


----------



## darrenwatson66

Well if anyone stays there this week or knows more information, I'd appreciate it!  Thank you!


----------



## nekonekoneko

I'm not an owner, but I rented points for Marathon Weekend.  The Marathon, unfortunately, isn't happening, but my family is going to make the best of it.  The two silver linings, so far:

1) we don't have to get up at 3:00 in the morning 4 days straight
2) we're still staying at VGF! 

So my first question: I know the studios don't have laundry facilities in the room, so where's the laundry room within the building?  I've searched the Intertubes, and never found a straight answer.


----------



## Simba's Mom

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm not an owner, but I rented points for Marathon Weekend.  The Marathon, unfortunately, isn't happening, but my family is going to make the best of it.  The two silver linings, so far:
> 
> 1) we don't have to get up at 3:00 in the morning 4 days straight



LOL, DH said that when he ran the Dopey, the getting up at 3:00 4 days in a row was the hardest part!

Sorry, I can't help you with laundry facilities.  I have my first stay 2 weeks after you.  And since we have extra points due to circumstances w/COVID, I'm staying solo in a 1 BR, so no laundry need.


----------



## mrsap

@nekonekoneko Hi! The laundry facility is on the 2nd floor! Here’s the link to the Laundry View so you can see when your clothes are done!!!

https://www.laundryview.com/home/65...-&-SPA/VILLAS-AT-GRAND-FLORIDIAN-RESORT-&-SPA
And thanks for giving me the idea for info on Page 1! I knew I forgot something!! ☺


----------



## nekonekoneko

Thanks @mrsap !  That helps a lot!

I looked back at all your info, and it's really helpful!  One thing to mention: your pictures of the room layouts, I think the 2BR dedicated and lockoff pictures are swapped, and the studio picture is the same as your current lockoff one.


----------



## mrsap

nekonekoneko said:


> Thanks @mrsap !  That helps a lot!
> 
> I looked back at all your info, and it's really helpful!  One thing to mention: your pictures of the room layouts, I think the 2BR dedicated and lockoff pictures are swapped, and the studio picture is the same as your current lockoff one.



Humm. I’ll definitely look into that. I wonder if when I got them off Disney’s site I mis-labeled them. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Networth

Glad to see someone finally made this thread. I love our home resort! Currently own 2 contracts at the VGF.


----------



## mrsap

Networth said:


> Glad to see someone finally made this thread. I love our home resort! Currently own 2 contracts at the VGF.



 So happy you found us! I already added you to the owners list!!!


----------



## zebsterama

We just passed ROFR for our first DVC contract (170 P) at VGF.

The years of renting got to us

Looking forward to watching this thread!


----------



## mrsap

zebsterama said:


> We just passed ROFR for our first DVC contract (170 P) at VGF.
> 
> The years of renting got to us
> 
> Looking forward to watching this thread!



 and Congrats! How exciting!! I’ll get you right up on the owners list!


----------



## mlittig

zebsterama said:


> We just passed ROFR for our first DVC contract (170 P) at VGF.
> 
> The years of renting got to us
> 
> Looking forward to watching this thread!



That is so awesome   Congrats, zebsterama and welcome home


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I made some updates to Page 1! I added Room Amenities, as well as Laundry information. If there's anything else you'd like to see, please let me know. @nekonekoneko I fixed my Villas image. Thanks for pointing that out! I appreciate it!


----------



## S22

Thanks for this informational thread! I'm also an owner, looking forward to my first stay for Halloween next year!


----------



## mrsap

S22 said:


> Thanks for this informational thread! I'm also an owner, looking forward to my first stay for Halloween next year!



Happy you found us! I’ll add you to the owners list!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Wanted to give you an update on Page 1.  I added a link to an existing VGF room views thread. Also, added Resort Floor Maps. I hope they are helpful!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Wanted to give you an update on Page 1.  I added a link to an existing VGF room views thread. Also, added Resort Floor Maps. I hope they are helpful!


Just added an anniversary trip at VGF for next May 2021!!!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just added an anniversary trip at VGF for next May 2021!!!



Sounds like a great way to celebrate your anniversary!!


----------



## kboo

mrsap said:


> *VGF Owners!! I thought it was time we got our own Board!! I hope you'll join me in planning and discussing upcoming trips!! *WELCOME HOME!* Enjoy!!!*
> 
> 
> *If you own at VGF and would like to be listed, please let me know, and i'll be happy to add you to the Owner's List!
> 
> *If anyone has any recent room views they can share with us, please do so, and i'll post them to assist guests with future room requests! Thank you!


We own at VGF and love it! Will send you some room view pictures as well.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Sounds like a great way to celebrate your anniversary!!


Can you add me to the owner’s list!! TIA!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can you add me to the owner’s list!! TIA!



I’ll be happy to!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

At Mrsap..Thank you for starting this thread. You've done an awesome job!! So talented...


----------



## Bellecruiser

Wow...I am so behind the times...I didn’t know this thread existed until now!  Thanks so much for starting it!  We have been owners since day 1.  We love it there.


----------



## mrsap

Bellecruiser said:


> Wow...I am so behind the times...I didn’t know this thread existed until now!  Thanks so much for starting it!  We have been owners since day 1.  We love it there.



 No problem! I’ll get you up under the Owners List!



BWV Dreamin said:


> At Mrsap..Thank you for starting this thread. Yoy've done an awesome job!! So talented...



Aww thanks so much, I appreciate it


----------



## lindsaydavis1982

Checking into a 2 BR villa on Saturday! Cannot wait! Has anyone who has stayed in a villa with a full kitchen actually utilized it much? I’m making a grocery delivery order, and I just don’t know if I should plan to order more food! We’ll do TS once a day, but with the limited QS options, I feel like I may use the kitchen (or at least the fridge, microwave, and stovetop) more than I realize!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lindsaydavis1982 said:


> Checking into a 2 BR villa on Saturday! Cannot wait! Has anyone who has stayed in a villa with a full kitchen actually utilized it much? I’m making a grocery delivery order, and I just don’t know if I should plan to order more food! We’ll do TS once a day, but with the limited QS options, I feel like I may use the kitchen (or at least the fridge, microwave, and stovetop) more than I realize!


With limited restaurants open, I would plan on using the kitchen as much as possible. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

I am currently staying resort side, but will be moving to GFV on Monday.  Knowing our new room probably won’t be available by the time we have to leave the hotel, should we leave our luggage at Bell Services in the hotel, or is there separate Bell Services for Villas?


----------



## Valeria Pigozzo

Great post. Anyone know if the band has already stopped playing? We really loved it last time we were there


----------



## BrianR

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> I am currently staying resort side, but will be moving to GFV on Monday.  Knowing our new room probably won’t be available by the time we have to leave the hotel, should we leave our luggage at Bell Services in the hotel, or is there separate Bell Services for Villas?


Bell Services at the hotel should work for you here.



Valeria Pigozzo said:


> Great post. Anyone know if the band has already stopped playing? We really loved it last time we were there



Their last performance was at Hollywood Studios on 10/3, so they're done unfortunately.


----------



## S22

lindsaydavis1982 said:


> Checking into a 2 BR villa on Saturday! Cannot wait! Has anyone who has stayed in a villa with a full kitchen actually utilized it much? I’m making a grocery delivery order, and I just don’t know if I should plan to order more food! We’ll do TS once a day, but with the limited QS options, I feel like I may use the kitchen (or at least the fridge, microwave, and stovetop) more than I realize!



We usually do breakfast in the villa. Muffins, scones, pancakes, scrambled eggs. Easy breakfast stuff. We usually pack the "just add water" mixes and order the eggs, yogurt, milk, fruit from Whole Foods through Prime Now. We pack disposable muffin tins to cut down on clean up. Love the full kitchens!


----------



## kboo

lindsaydavis1982 said:


> Checking into a 2 BR villa on Saturday! Cannot wait! Has anyone who has stayed in a villa with a full kitchen actually utilized it much? I’m making a grocery delivery order, and I just don’t know if I should plan to order more food! We’ll do TS once a day, but with the limited QS options, I feel like I may use the kitchen (or at least the fridge, microwave, and stovetop) more than I realize!





S22 said:


> We usually do breakfast in the villa. Muffins, scones, pancakes, scrambled eggs. Easy breakfast stuff. We usually pack the "just add water" mixes and order the eggs, yogurt, milk, fruit from Whole Foods through Prime Now. We pack disposable muffin tins to cut down on clean up. Love the full kitchens!


Ditto! we almost always did breakfast in the room: cereal and milk, yogurt, some toast, fruit and eggs. I bought oats for oatmeal but we never made it (it's still sitting in the OL) We did also have a very nice dinner made up of all the leftovers from our TS dinners. We have not stayed since COVID, but would plan on making some simple dinners or lunches too - sandwiches, pasta, roast chicken, etc.


----------



## darrenwatson66

Hey!  We are at the Villas at the GF now.  The laundry room is on the 4th floor.


----------



## mrsap

darrenwatson66 said:


> Hey!  We are at the Villas at the GF now.  The laundry room is on the 4th floor.



Thanks for confirming that!! DH did the laundry in November and he said he either went up or down a floor... but I guess he picked the wrong one   Have a great time and please take pictures for us!


----------



## mrsap

Some DVC news:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...redit-card-option-for-annual-dues-coming-soon


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/grand-floridian-walkway-update-one-step-forward-two-steps-back/


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/late...rand-floridian-walkway-entrance-construction/


----------



## Happy99

Is check in at the villas or main building at GF?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Happy99 said:


> Is check in at the villas or main building at GF?


At the Villas and the main Building.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share DVC News:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...5-point-minimum-now-required-for-member-perks


----------



## mrsap

For anyone who lives in the area...

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/gran...stra-reuniting-for-jolly-creek-holiday-event/


----------



## mlunsford

Curious if in-room dining is available yet? TIA


----------



## mrsap

mlunsford said:


> Curious if in-room dining is available yet? TIA



Yes! @trishadono posted the menu last week on the GF Resort board!
enjoy!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...a-information-questions.3814628/post-62378358


----------



## trishadono

mlunsford said:


> Curious if in-room dining is available yet? TIA


They do not come into the room. They hand you a brown bag/s from the doorway. However it was still fun.

Don’t forget the rolling desk under the desk comes out to be your table. 

You can order the day before for breakfast . They offered to call before delivery too. 

I was just happy to have a pot of coffee


----------



## nekonekoneko

trishadono said:


> They do not come into the room. They hand you a brown bag/s from the doorway. However it was still fun.
> 
> Don’t forget the rolling desk under the desk comes out to be your table.
> 
> You can order the day before for breakfast . They offered to call before delivery too.
> 
> I was just happy to have a pot of coffee



See, I envisioned room service at The Grand to be push carts full of cloched meals and a glass of champagne with every plate.

Brown bags sound so... Pop Century!


----------



## ree123

Who was your favorite grocery deliver service while staying at GFV?? Will they hold it at villa side or main building until you are checked into villa ?


----------



## trishadono

nekonekoneko said:


> See, I envisioned room service at The Grand to be push carts full of cloched meals and a glass of champagne with every plate.
> 
> Brown bags sound so... Pop Century!


I know ! However we were just happy to get hot food, fresh coffee without leaving the room. 

I could have ordered champagne but it was our Epcot day and I knew I was heading for the tropical mimosa right away


----------



## AEA1127

Two weeks until our very first stay as members! Truthfully, I haven't really been able to get excited with all the unknowns but with just two weeks to go I'm feeling like I can/should actually finalize our plans. 

Is there anything you would tell a first timer to pack or prepare for? We are used to the hotel side of the resorts but have never stayed in a DVC room so I know there are probably things we will need that I'm forgetting about. 

I am putting together a Garden Grocer order for some snacks and essentials. I read it would be a good idea to have our own coffee filters and coffee as we are big coffee people. Anything else that would be useful? 

Would love any of your best newbie tips, tricks or advice. This is a very different trip than we imagined when we purchased last year but looking forward to getting away and getting a little Disney magic back into our lives.


----------



## nekonekoneko

AEA1127 said:


> Two weeks until our very first stay as members! Truthfully, I haven't really been able to get excited with all the unknowns but with just two weeks to go I'm feeling like I can/should actually finalize our plans.
> 
> Is there anything you would tell a first timer to pack or prepare for? We are used to the hotel side of the resorts but have never stayed in a DVC room so I know there are probably things we will need that I'm forgetting about.
> 
> I am putting together a Garden Grocer order for some snacks and essentials. I read it would be a good idea to have our own coffee filters and coffee as we are big coffee people. Anything else that would be useful?
> 
> Would love any of your best newbie tips, tricks or advice. This is a very different trip than we imagined when we purchased last year but looking forward to getting away and getting a little Disney magic back into our lives.



The real big difference between GFL and VGF is the ability to cook in your room.  All DVC studios have a mini-fridge, a toaster, coffee maker and a microwave in your room, so making breakfast isn't that difficult.  There might be a very small freezer section in the mini-fridge, but it won't hold much more than like 2 Mickey Bars, at best.  But stuff you can zap in the nuker can be very useful for making breakfast in the morning while everyone is getting ready.  Some of those "Add an egg" breakfasts can be quick and filling, oatmeal, soups, Pop Tarts.  You can zap bacon, but  MAN it stinks up the room!

1BR, 2BR and Grand Villas all have a full kitchen, so making food is easy!

Also, something people don't realize about studios vs a standard hotel room:  The DVC studios only have one bed, but have a pull-out sofa.  The hotel rooms have 2 beds.  The first room type with two actual beds is a 2BR Lock Off.

All Villas have at least two showers, which helps a lot with getting ready in the morning!

Housekeeping is also a lot different.  It's not an everyday thing.  They will come in every day to do some VERY light touchups, like maybe taking out the trash, maybe.  Day 4 will be towel service, Day 8 will be a full cleaning (at least pre-COVID).  They will do the daily checkups, but don't expect much more than that.

I think that's a good start for a DVC newbie.  I haven't stayed at VGF (yet), but I've stayed at OKW and PolyV, so these are the things that are similar between those two Villas, and are probably the same across all the DVC properties.


----------



## kimberwee

Here is the view from 1415. We would definitely request this Studio - Standard View room again.


----------



## mrsap

kimberwee said:


> Here is the view from 1415. We would definitely request this Studio - Standard View room again.
> 
> View attachment 534923



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## mrsap

Walkway update:

https://www.mousesteps.com/2020/10/...gdom-boat-dock-update-from-october-28th-2020/


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...itional-points-detail-added-to-member-website


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Bellecruiser

mrsap said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...itional-points-detail-added-to-member-website


Thanks for posting this.  I was unaware they had made changes.


----------



## DVCsloth

Nice job on the Board! Please add us as owners since 2015. Love everything about the resort. Although it is really sad to see  that the Orchestra wont be there. They were so much a part of this resort, I truly hope to see them playing there again. Never second guessed my VGF purchase and really looking forward to the walkway! This is such a great resort!


----------



## mrsap

DVCsloth said:


> Nice job on the Board! Please add us as owners since 2015. Love everything about the resort. Although it is really sad to see  that the Orchestra wont be there. They were so much a part of this resort, I truly hope to see them playing there again. Never second guessed my VGF purchase and really looking forward to the walkway! This is such a great resort!



 Happy you found us! I completely agree with you on every point!! So excited for the walkway! I’m hoping sooner than later!! I added you to Page 1!!


----------



## mlittig

kimberwee said:


> Here is the view from 1415. We would definitely request this Studio - Standard View room again.
> 
> View attachment 534923



I was in room 1315 and I agree that this standard view is incredible  I loved watching the monorails go by!


----------



## mrsap

https://allears.net/2020/11/01/happ...ve-arrived-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## Luvears

Found you! Not official yet - early stages of ROFR but super excited to add our 3rd Home resort. For those that have multiple home resorts-  what is it about VGF that sets it apart (or unique) to you? Do you favor a certain time of year? Do you always stay in same room category? Do your room request typically come
through?


----------



## Luvears

mlittig said:


> I was in room 1315 and I agree that the view is incredible  I loved watching the monorails go by!View attachment 535603View attachment 535606View attachment 535607


----------



## Luvears

Is this considered Lake view or Standard?


----------



## hcortesis

Luvears said:


> Is this considered Lake view or Standard?



Standard


----------



## Daisybell911

Can someone point me in the direction of where I can find out room numbers of dedicated 2 BR -  Standard view?  I'd like to request a room but not having luck with Google figuring out which dedicated 2br rooms there are. Thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Daisybell911 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of where I can find out room numbers of dedicated 2 BR -  Standard view?  I'd like to request a room but not having luck with Google figuring out which dedicated 2br rooms there are. Thanks!



Touring Plans has a great room finder: https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/the-villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa


----------



## Daisybell911

LadybugsMum said:


> Touring Plans has a great room finder: https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/the-villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa


That's what I'm using to request but it not filtering by dedicated or lock off unfortunately but thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Daisybell911 said:


> That's what I'm using to request but it not filtering by dedicated or lock off unfortunately but thanks!


It filters on the dedicated. If you click on one of the highlighted rooms, it tells you that it's a 2 bedroom. You can tell which ones are studios and one bedrooms that could be lockoffs by looking at the non highlighted (when filtered on 2 beds).


----------



## EeyoreME

I am soooo excited!  We are new DVC members (joined a bit over a year ago) and just added on some points.  Our home resort is Riviera.  We are going back in June with friends of ours and it's their first Disney trip.  We were able to book a 2 bedroom standard view villa at GF!  It's our first stay here and it's always been a far off dream to stay here... never thought we would until we became DVC members . So excited!  Can't wait to read up and soak up all the info on this beautiful resort!


----------



## Luvears

Daisybell911 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of where I can find out room numbers of dedicated 2 BR -  Standard view?  I'd like to request a room but not having luck with Google figuring out which dedicated 2br rooms there are. Thanks!


following...


----------



## Luvears

Daisybell911 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of where I can find out room numbers of dedicated 2 BR -  Standard view?  I'd like to request a room but not having luck with Google figuring out which dedicated 2br rooms there are. Thanks!


following...


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## bobbiwoz

^ A Grand Villa??


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/a-seafarers-view-of-the-magic-kingdom-boat-launch-construction/


----------



## Skicks35

Owner here (you can add me to the list)!  Thank you for creating this thread!  Absolutely love everything about this resort - the only thing missing was walkability to a park..  the walkway was the push to get us to take the plunge as DVC owners.  My wife and I bought 75 pts direct (luckily when that was still the min) then complimented that with a resale 200 pointer.  

We finally stayed using our points back in August.  Did a split stay first at BCV then came "home" for four nights in a std view studio (room 1411 - see view below).  Can't wait for future vacations here!


----------



## mrsap

Skicks35 said:


> Owner here (you can add me to the list)!  Thank you for creating this thread!  Absolutely love everything about this resort - the only thing missing was walkability to a park..  the walkway was the push to get us to take the plunge as DVC owners.  My wife and I bought 75 pts direct (luckily when that was still the min) then complimented that with a resale 200 pointer.
> 
> We finally stayed using our points back in August.  Did a split stay first at BCV then came "home" for four nights in a std view studio (room 1411 - see view below).  Can't wait for future vacations here!



and Congrats!! I’ll be happy to get you up on Page 1!  Thanks for sharing your room view!


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...021-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share this from the GF Resort thread... 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...a-information-questions.3814628/post-62462814


----------



## HairyChest

Do they decorate the DVC lobby too for Christma?


----------



## mrsap

https://www.mousesteps.com/2020/11/...-the-twelve-days-of-christmas-in-2020-photos/


----------



## mrsap

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disneys-grand-floridian-christmas-tree-ad1/


----------



## mrsap

HairyChest said:


> Do they decorate the DVC lobby too for Christma?



Yes, there are some decorations up in the villas lobby, too! Of course, not as elaborate as the Main lobby! I’ll get some pictures soon.


----------



## mrsap

Walkway update:

https://www.mousesteps.com/2020/11/...dock-progress-update-from-november-14th-2020/


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I mean....I don't think I could tell anyone outside of the Dis community just how excited I am about a sidewalk!!!


----------



## kboo

Luvears said:


> Found you! Not official yet - early stages of ROFR but super excited to add our 3rd Home resort. For those that have multiple home resorts-  what is it about VGF that sets it apart (or unique) to you? Do you favor a certain time of year? Do you always stay in same room category? Do your room request typically come
> through?


VGF was our second home resort and is probably our family's favorite (although Riviera is challenging it in a few categories). We always stay in a standard category because the resort is a points-eater and the standard rooms we've stayed have had some pretty amazing views. Generally we only ask for high floor, nothing much more than that. One year we ended up on the ground floor (in a studio) despite our "high floor" request and it was still lovely. The room felt darker than other villas we've stayed in, but we weren't in the room much anyway. And we realized that our ground floor studio was quite close to an exit that brought us right to the pool, so we ended up liking it anyway. Other times we've been on the 3rd and 4th floors and they've always been great - views of the monorail and, last Christmas, MVMCP fireworks from our balcony! We've only stayed in the studio and 1br (with 2 young kids), and much prefer the 1br, but if we only had points for a studio we'd stay in a studio rather than a 1Br elsewhere. 

As for seasons - Christmas and Easter (I know ... SO many points!!) are our favorites. The holiday displays are amazing - last Christmas was our first Christmas stay there, and the sights, sounds (carolers) and smells (the gingerbread house) were amazing. Easter was our first stay at GF on the hotel side, and it was also lovely. The public areas smelled like chocolate because of the easter eggs everywhere. 

What are your other home resorts? Ours are BLT and RIV


----------



## Luvears

kboo said:


> VGF was our second home resort and is probably our family's favorite (although Riviera is challenging it in a few categories). We always stay in a standard category because the resort is a points-eater and the standard rooms we've stayed have had some pretty amazing views. Generally we only ask for high floor, nothing much more than that. One year we ended up on the ground floor (in a studio) despite our "high floor" request and it was still lovely. The room felt darker than other villas we've stayed in, but we weren't in the room much anyway. And we realized that our ground floor studio was quite close to an exit that brought us right to the pool, so we ended up liking it anyway. Other times we've been on the 3rd and 4th floors and they've always been great - views of the monorail and, last Christmas, MVMCP fireworks from our balcony! We've only stayed in the studio and 1br (with 2 young kids), and much prefer the 1br, but if we only had points for a studio we'd stay in a studio rather than a 1Br elsewhere.
> 
> As for seasons - Christmas and Easter (I know ... SO many points!!) are our favorites. The holiday displays are amazing - last Christmas was our first Christmas stay there, and the sights, sounds (carolers) and smells (the gingerbread house) were amazing. Easter was our first stay at GF on the hotel side, and it was also lovely. The public areas smelled like chocolate because of the easter eggs everywhere.
> 
> What are your other home resorts? Ours are BLT and RIV


Such great insights! TY @kboo!  We also own at BC + CC- all very different and we love for different reasons. We totally look fw'd to XMas time at VGF- we stayed 1x via cash right before XMas and the memories are deeply embedded. It truly is like a holiday dream come true there over the holidays.  Now you have me thinking about Easter!


----------



## nekonekoneko

Now you guys all have me hoping that the holiday decorations will still be up when we go in early January.  I know most years they pretty much stay up through Marathon Weekend.  But now with COVID, who knows?  Fingers crossed, though!


----------



## mrsap

https://allears.net/2020/11/13/phot...he-holiday-season-with-christmas-decorations/


----------



## mrsap

Some new Christmas decor over at VGF!

https://allears.net/2020/11/17/phot...en-put-out-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## mrsap

Rumor shared about Walkway on another board...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/bridge-gf-to-mk.3748528/post-62476689
This was posted 4 days ago...

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/photos-walkway-between-grand-floridian-and-magic-kingdom/


----------



## mrsap

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!

*THE WALKWAY IS OPEN!!!!!*

https://www.disboards.com/threads/bridge-gf-to-mk.3748528/post-62478380


----------



## mrsap

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...-floridan-resort-to-magic-kingdom-walkway.htm


----------



## bobbiwoz

I only visited once when the Easter Eggs were displayed, and was so happy to see them!


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/grand-floridian-walkway-to-magic-kingdom-now-open/


----------



## Luvears

mrsap said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!
> 
> *THE WALKWAY IS OPEN!!!!!*
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/bridge-gf-to-mk.3748528/post-62478380


Yessssss!  For those that are following- pls share once you hear of any Disney community live streamers are going!


----------



## mrsap

Luvears said:


> Yessssss!  For those that are following- pls share once you hear of any Disney community live streamers are going!



Theres a full video tour one post above yours.


----------



## mrsap

Another walkway video... 

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/news/4898-grand-floridian-to-magic-kingdom-walkway-opens


----------



## mrsap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330197122273185792


----------



## mrsap

https://www.mousesteps.com/2020/11/...-walkway-to-magic-kingdom-opens-photos-video/


----------



## hayesdvc

Another walkway question...…..  is there a map or layout that shows where the pathway starts as it relates to the DVC building?

TIA


----------



## mrsap

hayesdvc said:


> Another walkway question...…..  is there a map or layout that shows where the pathway starts as it relates to the DVC building?
> 
> TIA



Hope this helps a little!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330140979513466880


----------



## drusba

Approximate measurement I am getting is that the walk from VGF to MK front gate area is about .8 mile, longer than the BLT to MK 1/2 mile walk, but comparable to the walk from BWV to Studios.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share some pics.... we are in a 1 br this trip...


----------



## nekonekoneko

Wait a minute, didn't they decorate the VGF lobby most years?  More COVID cuts?


----------



## sethschroeder

How bad is the transportation to Epcot in January likely? Will monorails be running so that is the only option do we think?

I might try to grab a few days during our trip but would want to visit Epcot a couple times in the evening with park hoppers for dinner.


----------



## mrsap

nekonekoneko said:


> Wait a minute, didn't they decorate the VGF lobby most years?  More COVID cuts?



I honestly don’t remember it being much more decorated than that last year. The only other thing I thought was there were a couple of small trees in the lobby. There is one in the doorway coming in, but I didn’t take a picture of it.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning from The Grand!


----------



## Luvears

mrsap said:


> Good morning from The Grand!
> 
> View attachment 540734
> 
> View attachment 540735


Can you share room number (understand if you delay until you leave)


----------



## Luvears

Hello VGF friends!  Would anyone happen to have a link to current kitchen inventory in villas? IE- Types of oven safe bakeware, etc?


----------



## hayesdvc

When I check I  and need help with my luggage do I drive to the villas or to the main building?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

hayesdvc said:


> When I check I  and need help with my luggage do I drive to the villas or to the main building?


Drive to Villas. (With one exception)

You will drive up to the front door of the Villas. There you will meet a non-tipped greeter. This person will let you park right there so you can go in and see if your room is ready. If if you have been notified that your room is ready, you can go directly to your room.  

Then back to the greeter and your car.   The greeter can call a Bellman (tipped position) for you who will assist with your luggage. These are the same Bellmen who work at the main hotel.  My experience with them has been great. They are some of the friendliest, most helpful cast members on property.

But if you prefer, the greeter can get you a cart, and you can place the luggage on the cart and roll the luggage to the room yourself.  Also the greeter can provide you a cart, and then store the cart backstage until your room is ready.

I mentioned an exception. If you arrive very late in the evening (I'm thinking 10PM or later, but It could be 9PM), you will need to check in at the front desk in the main hotel.  Even if you have been notified that your room is ready, until you have opened your room door for the first time, your Magic Band will not operate the exterior doors, unless you check in.


----------



## mrsap

2022 Points Chart



https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ts/dvc-resorts/FINAL_2022_DVC_VGF_Pt_Chts.pdf


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ated-room-refurbishment-schedule-through-2022


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> 2022 Points Chart
> 
> View attachment 542713
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ts/dvc-resorts/FINAL_2022_DVC_VGF_Pt_Chts.pdf


The new charts now cost me two additional points for a week in standard studio the end of September  Which I dont have so I guess I will be borrowing for the next few years....


----------



## Paul Stupin

New VGF owner here! The point charts and lack of a walkway have previously prevented us from staying, but the fact that the hotel, grounds, and villas are stunning, coupled with the walkway opening, pushed us over the edge. We’re so happy to have this as a home resort!


----------



## Bellecruiser

Welcome home!  We love the Grand and are looking forward to the new walking path too.


----------



## mrsap

Paul Stupin said:


> New VGF owner here! The point charts and lack of a walkway have previously prevented us from staying, but the fact that the hotel, grounds, and villas are stunning, coupled with the walkway opening, pushed us over the edge. We’re so happy to have this as a home resort!



 and Congrats!!!!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!!


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Paul Stupin

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!!!!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!!


Thank you!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I've been pushing my current trip back from April to June to now August and am interested in renting a cabana by the pool for a day. Are they booked pretty early on or do I have some time to watch how covid plays out before I commit to a reservation?


----------



## cristen72

We are checking in on 12/30 (my daughters birthday!) to stay here for the first time.     Can anyone tell me the closest refillable mug location?   


Also is there a place I can check to see what time the monorail, the ferry, and the buses start running?
Thanks!


----------



## cgodzyk

We love VGF, but were told they were sold out when we bought in 2018.  (I didn't know anything about resales at the time).  Now I am told I might be able to get a contract that DVC bought back (ROFR).  

Question:  We always stay at GF or VGF (as a cash price)  the 1st week of December.  Are studios or 1 Br difficult to book at 11 months?   If I am able to book for that week as an owner, then I will be working on adding points ASAP.


----------



## mrsap

cristen72 said:


> We are checking in on 12/30 (my daughters birthday!) to stay here for the first time.     Can anyone tell me the closest refillable mug location?
> 
> 
> Also is there a place I can check to see what time the monorail, the ferry, and the buses start running?
> Thanks!



Sounds like a great trip!! (My DD’s birthday is the day after yours!!) She really wants to go one year for her birthday!! Maybe next year!! Gasparilla’s is the closest. I saw they had a table set up in front of the machines  when we went in for a Mickey Bar one night!  There were two CM’s there to get drinks for you. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## mrsap

cgodzyk said:


> We love VGF, but were told they were sold out when we bought in 2018.  (I didn't know anything about resales at the time).  Now I am told I might be able to get a contract that DVC bought back (ROFR).
> 
> Question:  We always stay at GF or VGF (as a cash price)  the 1st week of December.  Are studios or 1 Br difficult to book at 11 months?   If I am able to book for that week as an owner, then I will be working on adding points ASAP.



I personally haven’t had any trouble, but the 1st week of December is one of the busiest for DVC. Good luck, hope you get your points!


----------



## cgodzyk

Well our offer was accepted by the sellers today for a 125 point resale contract!  Now the waiting for Disney to pass on ROFR!  Fingers crossed for some pixie dust to come our way and this to happen quickly!  VGF is our favorite resort (we own at CC, but have been using our points at VGF when we can!).  We'll happily be owners at both!  CC will be for family trips and VGF is just for DH and me!


----------



## Paul Stupin

cgodzyk said:


> Well our offer was accepted by the sellers today for a 125 point resale contract!  Now the waiting for Disney to pass on ROFR!  Fingers crossed for some pixie dust to come our way and this to happen quickly!  VGF is our favorite resort (we own at CC, but have been using our points at VGF when we can!).  We'll happily be owners at both!  CC will be for family trips and VGF is just for DH and me!


We own at CC and VGF as well! Both wonderful resorts!


----------



## mrsap

Paul Stupin said:


> We own at CC and VGF as well! Both wonderful resorts!



Same here


----------



## LadybugsMum

I was just able to extend my 4 nights at VGF to 6 nights for spring break. Woohoo! The videos of the 1 bedrooms look so nice and I'm really looking forward to our trip. We're doing 1 night in an SSR studio (my home resort) then moving to VGF.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> I was just able to extend my 4 nights at VGF to 6 nights for spring break. Woohoo! The videos of the 1 bedrooms look so nice and I'm really looking forward to our trip. We're doing 1 night in an SSR studio (my home resort) then moving to VGF.



That was my split in November!!!!! SSR/VGF! Have a great time!!!


----------



## jbh275

BWV Dreamin said:


> The new charts now cost me two additional points for a week in standard studio the end of September  Which I dont have so I guess I will be borrowing for the next few years....


Yes. It’s tough. Same thing for me. Really throws off my future plans.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Doberge

I noticed that the room view for 1415 had some overgrown at the time trees that blocked views of the wedding pavilion. Interesting that there are only two months between. I'll see if my wife has any day photos. Great standard view room. Gorgeous sunsets.


----------



## gisele2

Doberge said:


> I noticed that the room view for 1415 had some overgrown at the time trees that blocked views of the wedding pavilion. Interesting that there are only two months between. I'll see if my wife has any day photos. Great standard view room. Gorgeous sunsets.
> 
> View attachment 547371
> View attachment 547372
> View attachment 547373


These a great photos, wish I could be there soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cgodzyk said:


> We love VGF, but were told they were sold out when we bought in 2018.  (I didn't know anything about resales at the time).  Now I am told I might be able to get a contract that DVC bought back (ROFR).
> 
> Question:  We always stay at GF or VGF (as a cash price)  the 1st week of December.  Are studios or 1 Br difficult to book at 11 months?   If I am able to book for that week as an owner, then I will be working on adding points ASAP.



That's a very very difficult week to book.   Stay happy and keep staying at GF for that week.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cgodzyk said:


> Well our offer was accepted by the sellers today for a 125 point resale contract!  Now the waiting for Disney to pass on ROFR!  Fingers crossed for some pixie dust to come our way and this to happen quickly!  VGF is our favorite resort (we own at CC, but have been using our points at VGF when we can!).  We'll happily be owners at both!  CC will be for family trips and VGF is just for DH and me!



Well, never mind and good luck.


----------



## strumy

Hello everyone - Just booked our first trip with our resale points!  Heading the first 2 weeks of Sept 2021 and grabbed a 2BR lockout (SV) at the same points as a 2BR dedicated (SV).   We purchased this contract with my parents who are accompanying us so having the lockoff will help provide some privacy when they need to just get away from the kids or access without waking the kids up.  

A few Questions -
Any recommendations for what rooms / room we should be requesting?

Depending on the COVID situation and level of vaccination in our family unit we may drive instead of fly.  We did this last year right when DIS opened, but our execution of driving didn't go so well (arrived the night before and stayed at a resort off property for 1 night and then moved over to SSR).   Any suggestions on how to get the greatest bang for your buck when you are driving in?  We will be coming in from the Charlotte area so ~ 8 hours with a 4 & almost 3 year old when we go.


----------



## Doberge

strumy said:


> Depending on the COVID situation and level of vaccination in our family unit we may drive instead of fly.  We did this last year right when DIS opened, but our execution of driving didn't go so well (arrived the night before and stayed at a resort off property for 1 night and then moved over to SSR).   Any suggestions on how to get the greatest bang for your buck when you are driving in?  We will be coming in from the Charlotte area so ~ 8 hours with a 4 & almost 3 year old when we go.



Our drive is 9-10 hours with 5 and 2 year olds and we've done it differemt ways. We've done different combinations of leaving early (like 4am) and driving straight through vs leaving the night before and stopping 3-4 hours away so we are not exhausted on first day. We've gone straight to the resort some times and other times booked a standalone night at a value or something offsite. We value park time when we get in so we like going part of the way the "night before"  and getting a room on way. 

If the grandparents are traveling I'd listen to what they are comfortable doing. It might be leaving at 8am and going straight to VGF so yall dot have to move in and out to save a few bucks. If you're there for two weeks I don't think there's any rush to get to a park on first day. I'd take it easy and make it a resort day. Get in and unpack and get groceries delivered. I'd suggest an early dinner reservation at the resort and pool time after. Of course you could instead cook dinner in your room.


----------



## LadybugsMum

*deleted double post.


----------



## LadybugsMum

strumy said:


> Hello everyone - Just booked our first trip with our resale points!  Heading the first 2 weeks of Sept 2021 and grabbed a 2BR lockout (SV) at the same points as a 2BR dedicated (SV).   We purchased this contract with my parents who are accompanying us so having the lockoff will help provide some privacy when they need to just get away from the kids or access without waking the kids up.
> 
> A few Questions -
> Any recommendations for what rooms / room we should be requesting?
> 
> Depending on the COVID situation and level of vaccination in our family unit we may drive instead of fly.  We did this last year right when DIS opened, but our execution of driving didn't go so well (arrived the night before and stayed at a resort off property for 1 night and then moved over to SSR).   Any suggestions on how to get the greatest bang for your buck when you are driving in?  We will be coming in from the Charlotte area so ~ 8 hours with a 4 & almost 3 year old when we go.



We’re driving down from the RTP area in a couple days and it takes about 9ish hours. I’m packing the car the night before and plan on being on the road by 6 am (earlier if possible) so we can have lighter traffic on 95 South through NC and SC. I’m hoping to be in WDW by 5 pm. My kids don’t do well with overnight drives; so this is better for us. They’ll turn 7 on our trip.


----------



## cgodzyk

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a very very difficult week to book.   Stay happy and keep staying at GF for that week.



That was what I was thinking.  So we backed out of the resale and just bought a Fixed Week for the studio!  Way more money, but we are guaranteed to be where we want, when we want.  Now I can truly say we are owners at VGF, as the points have already been loaded in! My heart is happy!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, never mind and good luck.


I was gonna suggest a fixed week for that week if available, but I’m a little too late.....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cgodzyk said:


> That was what I was thinking.  So we backed out of the resale and just bought a Fixed Week for the studio!  Way more money, but we are guaranteed to be where we want, when we want.  Now I can truly say we are owners at VGF, as the points have already been loaded in! My heart is happy!


Just what I was going to suggest. Welcome Home!!


----------



## mrsap

cgodzyk said:


> That was what I was thinking.  So we backed out of the resale and just bought a Fixed Week for the studio!  Way more money, but we are guaranteed to be where we want, when we want.  Now I can truly say we are owners at VGF, as the points have already been loaded in! My heart is happy!



Congrats!!!   Welcome Home! I’ll add you to the Owners List!!


----------



## cristen72

Just finished an amazing stay.  Here is our view from room 1314.  Lake view studio


----------



## mrsap

cristen72 said:


> Just finished an amazing stay.  Here is our view from room 1314.  Lake view studio



So beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Happy you had a great time!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, other owners, not of a fixed week, do you have a favorite month to go in?   Thanksgiving through December seems very hard to get, even in one bedrooms, so, it may be that I will be going to VWL and BWV during those ( Holiday) stays as we always had before VGF came out.  
Those lake views are wonderful, I am happy that I went with lake view for our next stay!


----------



## Luvears

We officially closed on our first VGF contract (currently owners at BC and CC.)  Yay- If I haven't asked to be on the "official" owners list- asking now please 
Question for the group:
The inventory at a glance at this point in time has got to be way off trend given pandemic.  We have enough for 1BR 1x year for a few nights, but what would the group say are the top 3 times of the year that studios are a 11 mo booking window must ASIDE from XMas week?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgodzyk

Luvears said:


> We officially closed on our first VGF contract (currently owners at BC and CC.)  Yay- If I haven't asked to be on the "official" owners list- asking now please
> 
> Congratulations!  We also own at CC!  Welcome Home!


----------



## mrsap

Luvears said:


> We officially closed on our first VGF contract (currently owners at BC and CC.)  Yay- If I haven't asked to be on the "official" owners list- asking now please
> Question for the group:
> The inventory at a glance at this point in time has got to be way off trend given pandemic.  We have enough for 1BR 1x year for a few nights, but what would the group say are the top 3 times of the year that studios are a 11 mo booking window must ASIDE from XMas week?  Thanks in advance!



CONGRATS!!!!! I’ll add you now!!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> So, other owners, not of a fixed week, do you have a favorite month to go in?   Thanksgiving through December seems very hard to get, even in one bedrooms, so, it may be that I will be going to VWL and BWV during those ( Holiday) stays as we always had before VGF came out.
> Those lake views are wonderful, I am happy that I went with lake view for our next stay!


We love the end of September. We always go to VGF that week ( prior to Covid that is).


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Luvears said:


> We officially closed on our first VGF contract (currently owners at BC and CC.)  Yay- If I haven't asked to be on the "official" owners list- asking now please
> Question for the group:
> The inventory at a glance at this point in time has got to be way off trend given pandemic.  We have enough for 1BR 1x year for a few nights, but what would the group say are the top 3 times of the year that studios are a 11 mo booking window must ASIDE from XMas week?  Thanks in advance!


Welcome Home to VGF!


----------



## strumy

Doberge said:


> Our drive is 9-10 hours with 5 and 2 year olds and we've done it differemt ways. We've done different combinations of leaving early (like 4am) and driving straight through vs leaving the night before and stopping 3-4 hours away so we are not exhausted on first day. We've gone straight to the resort some times and other times booked a standalone night at a value or something offsite. We value park time when we get in so we like going part of the way the "night before"  and getting a room on way.
> 
> If the grandparents are traveling I'd listen to what they are comfortable doing. It might be leaving at 8am and going straight to VGF so yall dot have to move in and out to save a few bucks. If you're there for two weeks I don't think there's any rush to get to a park on first day. I'd take it easy and make it a resort day. Get in and unpack and get groceries delivered. I'd suggest an early dinner reservation at the resort and pool time after. Of course you could instead cook dinner in your room.





LadybugsMum said:


> We’re driving down from the RTP area in a couple days and it takes about 9ish hours. I’m packing the car the night before and plan on being on the road by 6 am (earlier if possible) so we can have lighter traffic on 95 South through NC and SC. I’m hoping to be in WDW by 5 pm. My kids don’t do well with overnight drives; so this is better for us. They’ll turn 7 on our trip.



Thanks for the advice!      We like to spread 4 days over our ~8-9 day stay to enjoy the resorts and 1/2 day at sea world so definitely no rush to get to the parks.   Bigger factor for me is where my little dudes will nap!


----------



## Doberge

strumy said:


> Thanks for the advice!      We like to spread 4 days over our ~8-9 day stay to enjoy the resorts and 1/2 day at sea world so definitely no rush to get to the parks.   Bigger factor for me is where my little dudes will nap!



I hear you on naps. My 5 year old is still a nightmare without one. Even if you have a reservation at another hotel you'll still check out of that before GF check in time,  unless of course your room is ready early. So unless you book the room the night before you get there you're likely going to face uncertainty no matter what. An alternative suggestion is a Swan or Dolphin room booked the night before that you may be able to request late check out. Hotel status can get a late checkout free when available, or it might costs about $30 more to get a 4pm guaranteed late checkout,  if available. 

We do split stays and often run into nap issue. We've had good success napping in the stroller at Animal Kingdom where it's easier to find a quiet corner. We've also had disasterous days and just called it an early night.


----------



## Luvears

Somewhat off topic but related to DVC... has anyone tried calling member svs today?  Perpetual busy signal.  Just curious if it's just me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Luvears said:


> Somewhat off topic but related to DVC... has anyone tried calling member svs today?  Perpetual busy signal.  Just curious if it's just me.



It's a busy busy booking week and the website is filled with issues.  I haven't tried but a few others have posted about long waits and even a disconnection or two.


----------



## mrsap

Luvears said:


> Somewhat off topic but related to DVC... has anyone tried calling member svs today?  Perpetual busy signal.  Just curious if it's just me.



I actually called earlier and it was busy the first two times and I got through the 3rd. About a 1/2 hour wait.


----------



## Luvears

Hello VGF Fans. Keep me honest here as a new home resort owner.  Which months/weeks should I not count on a grand villa coming through for 2 nights... even at the 11 month mark?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Luvears said:


> Hello VGF Fans. Keep me honest here as a new home resort owner.  Which months/weeks should I not count on a grand villa coming through for 2 nights... even at the 11 month mark?



11 months for a GV?  I'd really think you could get that most any time of the year..  Definitely if you have even a smidge of flexibility on the 2 nights.  They are point intensive and most dates don't book immediately.


----------



## strumy

broken link


----------



## strumy

********** said:


> Post for Villas at Grand Floridian - 2-bedrooms and Grand Villas (Thanks to @Bing Showei ) Note these aren't going to be done for another 3 months, but I figured I'd post the incomplete ones.
> 
> So this is the first time I've looked at data for 2-bedrooms. Interestingly, the 2-bedrooms are easier to get than 1-bedrooms. This is not something that is generally considered to be the case. It makes me curious how other resorts would look. Grand
> 
> 
> ********** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post for Villas at Grand Floridian - Studios and 1-bedrooms
> 
> So here's a good study in what happens to resorts from when they are new to when the owners have been around a bit. If you look at the data from last survey, it was actually even WORSE to get into one of these studios - though still pretty hard it is now in fact POSSIBLE to get one, though still the hardest get at WDW. (Until CCV is sold out - then that one with their limited studios will become the hardest.)
> 
> This returns to the fact that 1-bedrooms are pretty available. If you have the money to stay in 1-bedrooms, you can pretty much stay anywhere much of the year.
> 
> View attachment 332352
> View attachment 332347
> View attachment 332348
> View attachment 332349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villas also appear to be more available at VGF, but again I don't think this is universally the case.
> 
> *2019 Update for 2-bedrooms: @Bing Showei went and redid his 2BR and 3BR charts. Honestly the differences were extremely minimal, but since he put in the work, here are the updated charts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437913View attachment 437912View attachment 437911
Click to expand...

These would be good to add to our page 1 as a resource for us.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Luvears said:


> Hello VGF Fans. Keep me honest here as a new home resort owner.  Which months/weeks should I not count on a grand villa coming through for 2 nights... even at the 11 month mark?


December is tough, but you should get it most of the time. There are only 6 GVs.


----------



## strumy

Luvears said:


> Hello VGF Fans. Keep me honest here as a new home resort owner.  Which months/weeks should I not count on a grand villa coming through for 2 nights... even at the 11 month mark?


Please see post above that ********** and Bing Showei put together.   Should give you a good breakdown of what the pressured times of the year are and when you shouldn't have an issue booking!


----------



## mrsap

strumy said:


> These would be good to add to our page 1 as a resource for us.



I’ll be happy to add them to Page 1! Might you have the link to the charts? Thank you!


----------



## past_or

Hi! Just hoping to be added as an owner. We bought a direct fixed week contract this August. Thanks so much! Appreciate being a part of the DVC VGF family!


----------



## strumy

mrsap said:


> I’ll be happy to add them to Page 1! Might you have the link to the charts? Thank you!


Thread link below.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/
my post above has the charts as attachments.    May need to download them and then put them in?


----------



## mrsap

strumy said:


> Thread link below.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/
> my post above has the charts as attachments.    May need to download them and then put them in?



Thank you! I’m going to link the posts so I give the creator credit.


----------



## strumy

mrsap said:


> Thank you! I’m going to link the posts so I give the creator credit.


Outstanding!   They did a huge service to the community by doing this and definitely deserve all the credit and then some.   Absolutely wonderful resource!


----------



## Luvears

strumy said:


> Please see post above that ********** and Bing Showei put together.   Should give you a good breakdown of what the pressured times of the year are and when you shouldn't have an issue booking!


I recall seeing this- thanks for finding it! I beleive I’m noticing some ‘walking’ in Dec at this time.


----------



## nekonekoneko

I'm home!


----------



## mrsap

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm home!



Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## nekonekoneko

Thanks Mrs AP! 

Yesterday was MK, today was DHS.  Tomorrow is Epcot and the start of FotA!


----------



## mrsap

nekonekoneko said:


> Thanks Mrs AP!
> 
> Yesterday was MK, today was DHS.  Tomorrow is Epcot and the start of FotA!



  

Make sure you take pictures for us!!! Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

nekonekoneko said:


> I'm home!


Great pic!


----------



## Sheldon C.

My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Sheldon C. said:


> My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?


I took the tour of the spa and it looks great. I have never booked a service there, but I bought gift cards there for my adult daughters and they loved it.


----------



## mrsap

Sheldon C. said:


> My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?



 and Congrats!!! I’ll add you to the owners list!!!

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## nekonekoneko

Here's the view from room 1605.  Studio, standard view.


----------



## cgodzyk

Sheldon C. said:


> My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Sheldon C. said:


> My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?


Occasionally, the spa will offer deep discounts for DVC (up to 40% off) instead of our regular discount of 15% so keep an eye out for that. I love the leg and foot intensive massage, I get that at the end of my trip after spending a few days in the parks.


----------



## mrsap

past_or said:


> Hi! Just hoping to be added as an owner. We bought a direct fixed week contract this August. Thanks so much! Appreciate being a part of the DVC VGF family!



I’m so sorry if I didn’t see your original post!! Welcome again!!!!


----------



## lizdis1

Sheldon C. said:


> My wife and I just closed on our 1st contract with DVC and its at the amazing VGF! Anyone spent time at the Spa? Is it anything spectacular? Is it worth the $$$ prices?




Congrats! Welcome Home! We love VGF


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

We closed a resale last fall at VGF and just returned from our 1st DVC stay at AK and SS. Both were great but can't wait until we book our 1st stay at VGF, planning some extra relaxation time there.


----------



## mrsap

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> We closed a resale last fall at VGF and just returned from our 1st DVC stay at AK and SS. Both were great but can't wait until we book our 1st stay at VGF, planning some extra relaxation time there.



and Congrats!! I’ll get you up on the Owners List!


----------



## Salf777

Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
any insight as to booking tips appreciated


----------



## lizdis1

Salf777 said:


> Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
> question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
> any insight as to booking tips appreciated



Welcome home! it is very tough this December because many people banked points due to COVID. Studios at GF that time a year require you to book right at 8 am on the 11 month. We usually book a one bedroom and never have had issues. This year I had to stalk the site for 5 straight days. Keep trying right at 8 am. You can always waitlist and will most likely get it that way. Since it’s your first stay you can always call for help and sometimes they can find inventory. It’s called your “ welcome home” trip. Don’t worry, it’ll work out!


----------



## mrsap

Salf777 said:


> Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
> question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
> any insight as to booking tips appreciated



 and Congrats!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List!

*WELCOME HOME!*


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Salf777 said:


> Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
> question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
> any insight as to booking tips appreciated



Yes, VGF can be a challenge when you book studios, especially in December. We travel in December and August and need to book at exactly 11 months in order to get what we want.  There's also a glut of points right now that need to be used before they expire due to practically no one using their points during the pandemic so until that glut decreases lots of DVC owners will be trying to book very early to increase their chances of getting what they want. Try calling member services to see if they can sprinkle some fairy dust or waitlist what you need. You can also wait and book for a less demanding time of year (Jan/Feb).


----------



## Luvears

Salf777 said:


> Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
> question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
> any insight as to booking tips appreciated


I can relate as I am too a recent VGF owner.  I have been watching inventory in December while waiting for my resale points to load... get more and more discouraged around my Dec plans materializing.  While I'm looking for Grand Villa availability for just a couple of nights, I can see overall how much of a demand there is... I speculated if this is all "walking" but inventory early in month has not freed up. December early up until XMas Eve is a very low point month- so between the racked up points, low points requirments- and perhaps Dec use years kicking in- people are starting to feel more comfortable with idea of travel by this time of year.  All you can do is wait list it asap. Tip- split up your wait list w. shorter nights- more realistic in coming through.


----------



## Salf777

So actually I just looked and was able to get 4 nights in a row in studio late September which happens to be the week of my birthday and mine and my wife’s 25th wedding anniversary! So excited love this and hopefully Victoria & Albert’s will be open!


----------



## Marionnette

Salf777 said:


> Hi all. Just closed and received our points as a Grand Floridan owner. So excited!
> question for all you owners out there. I just was playing around trying to book and virtually everything (referring to studios here), is booked. So I went out to the 11 month out which takes us to December 21st and already full. I realize that it’s Christmas week and probably tough anytime. Is it always difficult getting studios here or is this a result of holidays, 50th anniversary and built up COVID points people have?
> any insight as to booking tips appreciated


Yes, studios are tough to book. Fall Frenzy (late September thru NYE) is especially difficult in all but a few DVC resorts when it comes to studios. VGF is small - only 47 studios, 30 std view and 17 lake view - and DVC sold a lot of small contracts. That means that there are some owners who don’t have enough points to book something larger.

But having said that, it’s not impossible. If you haven’t been able to get the nights that you want right at 11 months, there’s still hope. People cancel their plans all of the time. The waitlist and stalking the RAT are your best tools. I was able to pick up 4 nights and another lone night in a LV studio in early December by stalking the RAT a week after the 11-month window opened. This past week, I was able to add to that lone night when, for a brief period before the waitlist swept them up, inventory was added to the RAT. And last night, my waitlist came through for the last night that I needed for this trip.


----------



## Salf777

Marionnette said:


> Yes, studios are tough to book. Fall Frenzy (late September thru NYE) is especially difficult in all but a few DVC resorts when it comes to studios. VGF is small - only 47 studios, 30 std view and 17 lake view - and DVC sold a lot of small contracts. That means that there are some owners who don’t have enough points to book something larger.
> 
> But having said that, it’s not impossible. If you haven’t been able to get the nights that you want right at 11 months, there’s still hope. People cancel their plans all of the time. The waitlist and stalking the RAT are your best tools. I was able to pick up 4 nights and another lone night in a LV studio in early December by stalking the RAT a week after the 11-month window opened. This past week, I was able to add to that lone night when, for a brief period before the waitlist swept them up, inventory was added to the RAT. And last night, my waitlist came through for the last night that I needed for this trip.


Yes I’m learning we are flexible with travel dates so we can also just look and see what’s available and go. Truth be told VGF is our absolute favorite but also a little excited to try other resorts as well maybe split stays etc. 
but I wanted our first stay to be at our home VGF! So glad we got it

by the way what is RAT? I have seen that mentioned several times. Is that just the online reservation system?


----------



## Marionnette

Salf777 said:


> Yes I’m learning we are flexible with travel dates so we can also just look and see what’s available and go. Truth be told VGF is our absolute favorite but also a little excited to try other resorts as well maybe split stays etc.
> but I wanted our first stay to be at our home VGF! So glad we got it
> 
> by the way what is RAT? I have seen that mentioned several times. Is that just the online reservation system?


RAT = Resort Availability Tool

It's the acronym for the old online reservation system.


----------



## kboo

Luvears said:


> I can relate as I am too a recent VGF owner.  I have been watching inventory in December while waiting for my resale points to load... get more and more discouraged around my Dec plans materializing.  While I'm looking for Grand Villa availability for just a couple of nights, I can see overall how much of a demand there is... I speculated if this is all "walking" but inventory early in month has not freed up. December early up until XMas Eve is a very low point month- so between the racked up points, low points requirments- and perhaps Dec use years kicking in- people are starting to feel more comfortable with idea of travel by this time of year.  All you can do is wait list it asap. Tip- split up your wait list w. shorter nights- more realistic in coming through.



I have been trying to book a 1br, typically easier to get at 11 months and Christmas, and have been shut out of a 1BR standard the last 2 days at 8am. It doesn't seem to be walking because I am piecing together a stay, and I've managed to get a few bookings in here and there in ways that don't really make sense. I own at 2 other resorts, and they are not showing as booked as you'd expect. If it helps, October and September at VGF are wide open, which is sort of unusual too. Maybe everyone has banked points to burn and is going to try Christmas ... 


Also - for some reason they keep taking out a room or rooms *past* the 11-mo window, not sure why that is. Yesterday after lots of site crashing I was able to book 12/23-25 in a 2br (way more than I needed), but the night of the 25th was showing as blocked. Later in the day I booked 12/23-12/30 to make sure we had a room. Now today, I am stalking 1br (managed to downsize to a 1br lake view) but the 1br are now showing blocked on 12/25.


----------



## Joseph_TX

Hello,

We are a recent VGF owner and have found this very helpful. Thanks for everyone who posts and moderates the site/page.


----------



## mrsap

Joseph_TX said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a recent VGF owner and have found this very helpful. Thanks for everyone who posts and moderates the site/page.



and Congrats! Thank you for the kind words. I’ll get you up on the Owners List!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just added on another night for our spring break trip; so we now have 7 nights in a standard view 1 bedroom. I decided to just drop the single night at SSR so that we wouldn’t have to move. That way if we end up driving instead of flying, I only have to unpack the car once.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Thought I’d share.

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/member-benefits/news-66853/4948-dvc-virtual-event-begins-thursday


----------



## mrsap

It was just announced that the Member Lounge will remain open through 2021!

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/epcot-imagination-dvc-lounge-to-remain-open-through-2021/


----------



## JennSH

I'm excited that I was able to get a studio for next weekend. Not owners there (yet haha), but at Riviera, and VGF will be our first stay as DVC, lol.


----------



## tgarre06

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Occasionally, the spa will offer deep discounts for DVC (up to 40% off) instead of our regular discount of 15% so keep an eye out for that. I love the leg and foot intensive massage, I get that at the end of my trip after spending a few days in the parks.


Is that just for blue card members?


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

tgarre06 said:


> Is that just for blue card members?


Not sure, we have a blue card.


----------



## mrsap

Hi all! Hope you are well!

Some DVC News to share:


*DVC Website Adding 2-Factor Authentication*

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/pol...72-dvc-website-adding-2-factor-authentication


----------



## Bellecruiser

Yes!  Looking forward to next year at the Grand.


----------



## ain0004

Anyone have suggestions on room locations for 2 bedroom lake view?  I don’t see how any view is better than another.  I would rather have standard but there was none available..  I am going to add we do not want handicap room.  We had one at riveria and do not want one ever again!


----------



## mrsap

ain0004 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on room locations for 2 bedroom lake view?  I don’t see how any view is better than another.  I would rather have standard but there was none available..  I am going to add we do not want handicap room.  We had one at riveria and do not want one ever again!





npatellye said:


> Piggybacking on this, our wait list for two bedroom standard view (originally booked lake view) just came through at some point yesterday so I would appreciate any room location suggestions for that.



I personally have not stayed in a 2 br yet, but here are some room views from past stays. Maybe you’ll have some luck finding something you like here. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/vgf-villas-views-revised-07-22-2017.3192814/


----------



## npatellye

ain0004 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on room locations for 2 bedroom lake view?  I don’t see how any view is better than another.  I would rather have standard but there was none available..  I am going to add we do not want handicap room.  We had one at riveria and do not want one ever again!


Piggybacking on this, our wait list for two bedroom standard view (originally booked lake view) just came through at some point yesterday so I would appreciate any room location suggestions for that.

Edited to add: never mind. Thank you @mrsap for your link!


----------



## Jen0107c

ain0004 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on room locations for 2 bedroom lake view?  I don’t see how any view is better than another.  I would rather have standard but there was none available..  I am going to add we do not want handicap room.  We had one at riveria and do not want one ever again!


These are from the third floor lake view I think it was 1306.


----------



## strumy

Looking for suggestions:
Have a reservation booked for September - Some plans changed that will now allow us to go in later October (allowing us to be there for the 50th celebrations).   
I can borrow 12 more points and be in compliance with the 50% borrow rule.  I need 14 more points to make the reservation adjustment.   Any thoughts on how one would get access to another 2 points?


----------



## npatellye

strumy said:


> Looking for suggestions:
> Have a reservation booked for September - Some plans changed that will now allow us to go in later October (allowing us to be there for the 50th celebrations).
> I can borrow 12 more points and be in compliance with the 50% borrow rule.  I need 14 more points to make the reservation adjustment.   Any thoughts on how one would get access to another 2 points?


You can buy one time use points.


----------



## Matty B13

strumy said:


> Looking for suggestions:
> Have a reservation booked for September - Some plans changed that will now allow us to go in later October (allowing us to be there for the 50th celebrations).
> I can borrow 12 more points and be in compliance with the 50% borrow rule.  I need 14 more points to make the reservation adjustment.   Any thoughts on how one would get access to another 2 points?


You are past the 7 month mark so, you can buy up to 24 OTU (one time use) points.  I think it is $19/point still.


----------



## strumy

npatellye said:


> You can buy one time use points.



I will have to wait another 3 weeks or so for the one time use points to work (7 months out).  Is there a way to “waitlist” or something or the sort?


----------



## npatellye

strumy said:


> I will have to wait another 3 weeks or so for the one time use points to work (7 months out).  Is there a way to “waitlist” or something or the sort?


Are you willing to book what you can and then take your chances on the one missing night at the 7 month window? Or can you do two separate reservations with that one missing night being in a smaller size unit while you wait for the 7 month window?


----------



## strumy

npatellye said:


> Are you willing to book what you can and then take your chances on the one missing night at the 7 month window? Or can you do two separate reservations with that one missing night being in a smaller size unit while you wait for the 7 month window?



That's a great idea, Didn't think of that.   Unfortunately if I pull an extra night off in October Ill have some stranded borrowed points that become an issue next year.   Looks like ill have to wait till the 7 mo window and cross my fingers its available.   

Thanks all!


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## CSLucas

Finally closed on our VGF contract yesterday! Heading down in mid-April (on a cash reservation). If I am staying on a cash reservation, will we still need to pay for parking, or can we park for free since we are now members at our home resort?


----------



## mrsap

CSLucas said:


> Finally closed on our VGF contract yesterday! Heading down in mid-April (on a cash reservation). If I am staying on a cash reservation, will we still need to pay for parking, or can we park for free since we are now members at our home resort?



 and congrats!!! So exciting! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!

As far as paid parking goes, here’s the full explanation...


Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying in a Disney Vacation Club Deluxe Villa at Walt Disney World Resort, Disney's Vero Beach Resort or Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort, regardless of whether they use Vacation Points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using Reservation Points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.

A Member who chooses not to use Reservation Points for their stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel in an accommodation other than a DVC Deluxe Villa will be charged for standard overnight self-parking.

Disney Vacation Club Members who wish to shop, dine or enjoy activities for the day at a Disney Resort hotel are not subject to the overnight self-parking fee. Charges for valet parking will still apply.


----------



## bigAWL

View from our 2BR Villa (1418, I think) - July 2017


----------



## mrsap

bigAWL said:


> View attachment 560810
> View from our 2BR Villa (1418, I think) - July 2017



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## BWV Dreamin

CSLucas said:


> Finally closed on our VGF contract yesterday! Heading down in mid-April (on a cash reservation). If I am staying on a cash reservation, will we still need to pay for parking, or can we park for free since we are now members at our home resort?


I do believe you will still need to pay for parking. Free parking is tied to the DVC reservation.


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## bigAWL

July 2017


----------



## czmom

View from standard studio room 1521


----------



## mrsap

czmom said:


> View attachment 562049
> View from standard studio room 1521View attachment 562048



Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!! Are you there now?!


----------



## czmom

mrsap said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!! Are you there now?!


Sadly, I left yesterday  First time at VGF and we loved it!!!


----------



## mrsap

czmom said:


> Sadly, I left yesterday  First time at VGF and we loved it!!!



Isn’t it beautiful!!? Hope you had a great time!!!!


----------



## nicole88s

I had read that the villas were supposed to undergo a soft goods refurb in 2021. Does anyone know if this has started or is still expected to take place this year?


----------



## mrsap

nicole88s said:


> I had read that the villas were supposed to undergo a soft goods refurb in 2021. Does anyone know if this has started or is still expected to take place this year?



It is supposed to happen - just no official start date yet. I’ll keep the board posted if i hear anything!


----------



## nicole88s

mrsap said:


> It is supposed to happen - just no official start date yet. I’ll keep the board posted if i hear anything!



Thank you! I'm looking to book in early 2022 and am really hoping it will be finished by then.


----------



## Sea of Progress

Odd question but does anyone know who makes the detachable handheld shower head in the master bathroom in the 1 and 2 bedroom villas?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dumb question here but does the VGF gift shop sell VGF specific face masks?


----------



## mrsap

There is no separate gift shop for VGF, unfortunately. But, I personally, haven’t seen any resort face masks... but I’d love to have one!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> There is no separate gift shop for VGF, unfortunately. But, I personally, haven’t seen any resort face masks... but I’d love to have one!


Yeah I meant the Grand Floridian gift shop in the main building. I would love a GF face mask!!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Yeah I meant the Grand Floridian gift shop in the main building. I would love a GF face mask!!



Me tooo!!


----------



## Cliffside

Any suggestions for room requests for standard one bedroom. We are scheduled to be there 4/21-4/25. I hope we keep this trip. We have canceled so many reservations in the past year.


----------



## mrsap

Cliffside said:


> Any suggestions for room requests for standard one bedroom. We are scheduled to be there 4/21-4/25. I hope we keep this trip. We have canceled so many reservations in the past year.



I hope you get to go!! Here’s a list of room views I have posted on Page 1... I hope you can find something that makes you happy!! Have a great time!

*VGF Room Views*


----------



## npatellye

This is perhaps an odd question but can you book cabanas at any time or are they only 60 days in advance? Since my younger daughter won’t get the same experience as her older sister for her 6th birthday (BBB is still closed...boo), I was thinking of booking us a cabana for our last day before we leave to head home.


----------



## mrsap

npatellye said:


> This is perhaps an odd question but can you book cabanas at any time or are they only 60 days in advance? Since my younger daughter won’t get the same experience as her older sister for her 6th birthday (BBB is still closed...boo), I was thinking of booking us a cabana for our last day before we leave to head home.



Yes, you have to book them at 60 days out. Sounds like a great plan!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## npatellye

mrsap said:


> Yes, you have to book them at 60 days out. Sounds like a great plan!! Enjoy!!!


Thank you! Can you still order food from the menus to be delivered to the cabanas?


----------



## mrsap

npatellye said:


> Thank you! Can you still order food from the menus to be delivered to the cabanas?



When we rented one last, the only menu we were given was for the pool bar (food/drinks.) They will come and take your order and serve you inside the cabana. Enjoy!


----------



## LadybugsMum

How much are the cabanas? I’m tempted to rent one but I don’t know that we’ll be in the pool area long enough for it to make sense.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> How much are the cabanas? I’m tempted to rent one but I don’t know that we’ll be in the pool area long enough for it to make sense.



As of last year, they were $265 for a full day. I’ve called twice in the last week to confirm pricing is the same, but both times were in excess of an hour hold and I didn’t have time to wait. I’ll definitely confirm the prices, hopefully this week. 

Page 1 has all the cabana and poolside patio information.

Page 1


----------



## AEA1127

Jumping in on the cabana discussion! My son is turning 3 while on our May trip. I feel like a cabana would be fun for him and his older brother. Would they be able to coordinate balloons, etc? Was thinking it would be cute if we could have balloons and some birthday ears waiting for him. Would they deliver a cake to us at the cabana?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Parking question: can we use the Senses Day Spa parking lot since it's currently closed? It'd be nice to be closer to the Villas building if possible.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

LadybugsMum said:


> Parking question: can we use the Senses Day Spa parking lot since it's currently closed? It'd be nice to be closer to the Villas building if possible.


It is the same lot.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> Parking question: can we use the Senses Day Spa parking lot since it's currently closed? It'd be nice to be closer to the Villas building if possible.



When you pull in, park in the lot to the right... that is the DVC/Spa lot. If you park in the lot to the left, that is for the main building, which is essentially further from the DVC building.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Salf777

Im sure everyone saw this but just in case these magic bands were available to purchase when I was doing check in for my upcoming trip. They are awesome 


https://*******.com/forum/attachments/400916017817-png.75474/
https://*******.com/forum/attachments/400916017817-png.75475/


----------



## mrsap

Salf777 said:


> Im sure everyone saw this but just in case these magic bands were available to purchase when I was doing check in for my upcoming trip. They are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563308


Unfortunately, that website isn’t permitted. Is it the DVC magic bands?


----------



## Salf777

I can’t get the other picture to load but it’s the Grand it’s so cool sorry


----------



## mrsap

Salf777 said:


> View attachment 563309
> I can’t get the other picture to load but it’s the Grand it’s so cool sorry



I got one for DH for Christmas!! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Salf777

mrsap said:


> I got one for DH for Christmas!! It’s beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 563312


It’s awesome Thanks for loading the picture


----------



## mrsap

Salf777 said:


> It’s awesome Thanks for loading the picture



Of course!! Definitely a nice band!!!


----------



## Salf777

mrsap said:


> Of course!! Definitely a nice band!!!


I don’t know why I love magic bands! I saw they are coming out with a phone app that does it all but I will still use my magic band!


----------



## mrsap

Salf777 said:


> I don’t know why I love magic bands! I saw they are coming out with a phone app that does it all but I will still use my magic band!



Same here!! I hate to admit, my phone is always in my hand, but I’d still use my MB!!


----------



## npatellye

LadybugsMum said:


> How much are the cabanas? I’m tempted to rent one but I don’t know that we’ll be in the pool area long enough for it to make sense.


It was $314 and change for a full day when I booked yesterday.


----------



## jwinky

Staying VGF for first time in a couple of months.  For buses to theme parks, is the bus stop at VGF or on the hotel side?


----------



## Jen0107c

jwinky said:


> Staying VGF for first time in a couple of months.  For buses to theme parks, is the bus stop at VGF or on the hotel side?


You will go to the hotel side, the bus is shared between the hotel and the villas.


----------



## LadybugsMum

npatellye said:


> It was $314 and change for a full day when I booked yesterday.


Was a half day an option? Our day off will be activities in the morning with pool time in the afternoon/evening. So we don't need it for a full day.


----------



## npatellye

LadybugsMum said:


> Was a half day an option? Our day off will be activities in the morning with pool time in the afternoon/evening. So we don't need it for a full day.


I didn’t ask for half day, I’m sorry! Our plan is to let my in laws who are staying with us use it for the day while we head to MK and then we plan on using it with them during our long midday break. Pre-Covid, half day was an option.


----------



## mrsap

npatellye said:


> I didn’t ask for half day, I’m sorry! Our plan is to let my in laws who are staying with us use it for the day while we head to MK and then we plan on using it with them during our long midday break. Pre-Covid, half day was an option.



Unfortunately, full days are the only option right now for cabanas. Hopefully it will change back soon.


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> Unfortunately, full days are the only option right now for cabanas. Hopefully it will change back soon.


That’s what I was assuming. I had heard that BC was requiring full day rentals.


----------



## Bjaiken77

As someone looking to buy into VGF, can someone speak to the difficulty of booking at the 11 month window in non-COVID times?  I know we have the charts Pete laid out, however, just anecdotally, have you found it to be tough.  I’m just buying enough points for an annual long weekend in a studio (that’s the plan, at least), but I don’t see the point in buying VGF if it’s hard to get a pretty normal weekend (or non-holiday or festival).  I have plenty of SSR points coming that I plan to use as network points.  I will always be using VGF points at VGF (or banking them).  Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Bjaiken77 said:


> As someone looking to buy into VGF, can someone speak to the difficulty of booking at the 11 month window in non-COVID times?  I know we have the charts Pete laid out, however, just anecdotally, have you found it to be tough.  I’m just buying enough points for an annual long weekend in a studio (that’s the plan, at least), but I don’t see the point in buying VGF if it’s hard to get a pretty normal weekend (or non-holiday or festival).  I have plenty of SSR points coming that I plan to use as network points.  I will always be using VGF points at VGF (or banking them).  Thanks!



Hi there! Personally, I have had no issues to date booking at 11 months. Two years ago, I was even able to use one of my other contracts to switch from Poly to GF for 4th of July week at 7 months (waitlist filled in a few days). I’m not saying you will never experience booking issues, obviously depends on when you travel, but so far so good for me! It’s such a beautiful resort! Good luck deciding!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Bjaiken77 said:


> As someone looking to buy into VGF, can someone speak to the difficulty of booking at the 11 month window in non-COVID times?  I know we have the charts Pete laid out, however, just anecdotally, have you found it to be tough.  I’m just buying enough points for an annual long weekend in a studio (that’s the plan, at least), but I don’t see the point in buying VGF if it’s hard to get a pretty normal weekend (or non-holiday or festival).  I have plenty of SSR points coming that I plan to use as network points.  I will always be using VGF points at VGF (or banking them).  Thanks!


I have booked in September and May and have had no issues getting a reservation at the 11 month mark.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Bjaiken77 said:


> As someone looking to buy into VGF, can someone speak to the difficulty of booking at the 11 month window in non-COVID times?  I know we have the charts Pete laid out, however, just anecdotally, have you found it to be tough.  I’m just buying enough points for an annual long weekend in a studio (that’s the plan, at least), but I don’t see the point in buying VGF if it’s hard to get a pretty normal weekend (or non-holiday or festival).  I have plenty of SSR points coming that I plan to use as network points.  I will always be using VGF points at VGF (or banking them).  Thanks!


Getting a standard studio in December or some dates in Oct and November (because people are walking to December) can be tough. The rest of the year, it is not bad at 11 months.


----------



## Simba's Mom

VGF studios are VERY hard to get, anytime.  I WLed for a studio in September a few years ago right at 7 months.  One of the rare times that a WL never came through.  This year at 7 months I finally booked a 1 BR at VGF, even though I don't need a 1 BR, just a studio, but I've always wanted to stay there.  So from my experience, if you have any hope to stay at the VGF, buy there!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Hope you’re all well! Thought I’d share this!

*2 Bedroom Villa Tour at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just 2 days until we leave for the Mouse House and stay in a 1 bedroom at VGF!  I soooo don't want to work today.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> Just 2 days until we leave for the Mouse House and stay in a 1 bedroom at VGF! I soooo don't want to work today.



Have a great trip! Please take pictures for us!!!!!!


----------



## Brett Wyman

At the December condo's association meeting it was announced VGF would be receiving a soft goods refresh in 2021. Any world on when this starts?


----------



## mrsap

Brett Wyman said:


> At the December condo's association meeting it was announced VGF would be receiving a soft goods refresh in 2021. Any world on when this starts?



Unfortunately, I haven’t heard anything since the announcement!!


----------



## mrsap

*This May Be The LAST Place You’d Look For a Disney Souvenir!*

Over at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, you can take home one of the most unique Disney souvenirs during the Paint Your Disney Story activity. Located in the new Enchanted Rose Lounge on the second floor of the main hotel building, guests can meet Cast Members in Belle’s Library to paint their own ceramic storybook box and “create your own Disney story.”


----------



## Simba's Mom

mrsap said:


> *This May Be The LAST Place You’d Look For a Disney Souvenir!*
> 
> Over at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, you can take home one of the most unique Disney souvenirs during the Paint Your Disney Story activity. Located in the new Enchanted Rose Lounge on the second floor of the main hotel building, guests can meet Cast Members in Belle’s Library to paint their own ceramic storybook box and “create your own Disney story.”



This looks like so much fun!


----------



## Tiggerette

Brett Wyman said:


> At the December condo's association meeting it was announced VGF would be receiving a soft goods refresh in 2021. Any world on when this starts?


Just bumping up this question in case anyone has heard anything about timing of the soft goods refresh. Considering the upcoming 50th anniversary, I'm guessing a number of VGF owners & those with reservations could be impacted....


----------



## mrsap

Tiggerette said:


> Just bumping up this question in case anyone has heard anything about timing of the soft goods refresh. Considering the upcoming 50th anniversary, I'm guessing a number of VGF owners & those with reservations could be impacted....



That’s so true! But honestly, I still have not heard anything yet!! It’s already almost the end of April! I wonder when they’ll get started?


----------



## Brett Wyman

Tiggerette said:


> Just bumping up this question in case anyone has heard anything about timing of the soft goods refresh. Considering the upcoming 50th anniversary, I'm guessing a number of VGF owners & those with reservations could be impacted....



We are booked for 8 nights in late September. Im guessing it wont be done by then.


----------



## nicole88s

Tiggerette said:


> Just bumping up this question in case anyone has heard anything about timing of the soft goods refresh. Considering the upcoming 50th anniversary, I'm guessing a number of VGF owners & those with reservations could be impacted....





mrsap said:


> That’s so true! But honestly, I still have not heard anything yet!! It’s already almost the end of April! I wonder when they’ll get started?



I know! I keep wondering about this too. I have late February 2022 booked and was hoping for the refurb to be finished. I will be so bummed if it's going on when I'm there, because I purposely looked at the refurb schedule and based my resort choice off of it. Does any know how long the soft refurbs usually take from start to finish?


----------



## Checkers

LadybugsMum said:


> Just 2 days until we leave for the Mouse House and stay in a 1 bedroom at VGF!  I soooo don't want to work today.



We are staying in a 2br in July and I was wondering if the robes are still included.  Hope you had a great time, would love to hear all about it!  TIA.


----------



## mrsap

Checkers said:


> We are staying in a 2br in July and I was wondering if the robes are still included.  Hope you had a great time, would love to hear all about it!  TIA.



They were not there in December! I think they took them out due to COVID, unfortunately.  Has anyone gone more recently?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Checkers said:


> We are staying in a 2br in July and I was wondering if the robes are still included.  Hope you had a great time, would love to hear all about it!  TIA.


Yes, there were robes in the master closet.


----------



## Cliffside

LadybugsMum said:


> Yes, there were robes in the master closet.


Yes..here now in 1 bedroom..robes in master closet


----------



## mrsap

Great to know they’re back!!!! So excited!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> They were not there in December! I think they took them out due to COVID, unfortunately.  Has anyone gone more recently?


We toured a two and three bedroom today. They had them hanging near the bathrooms. Dont know if it was just for tour purposes.

On a side note, we bought 60 more points at VGF. Just could not find any resale with our UY or desired points.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> We toured a two and three bedroom today. They had them hanging near the bathrooms. Dont know if it was just for tour purposes.
> 
> On a side note, we bought 60 more points at VGF. Just could not find any resale with our UY or desired points.



Awesome, congrats!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!!! Check out this cake!

*Mother’s Day Mimosa Cake at the Grand Floridian*


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! For those who have been recently, is the espresso machine back in the lobby yet? I will assume no, but my DH asked, so I said I knew the perfect place to ask!!!! Hope you are all well!!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! For those who have been recently, is the espresso machine back in the lobby yet? I will assume no, but my DH asked, so I said I knew the perfect place to ask!!!! Hope you are all well!!!!


It wasn't there 3 weeks ago.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> It wasn't there 3 weeks ago.


 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! For those who have been recently, is the espresso machine back in the lobby yet? I will assume no, but my DH asked, so I said I knew the perfect place to ask!!!! Hope you are all well!!!!


No ...


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> No ...



Thank you!!! We definitely assumed that, but I figured it didn’t hurt to ask!


----------



## RoseGold

There are now multiple VGF resale listings for over the RIV point rack rate (currently 201).  I thought this day would come, but I didn't think it would be so fast!


----------



## bigAWL

I just booked a grand villa for a couple nights in August.  My family and I will already be vacationing in FL and we have some expiring points, so I thought "why not?!?"  This will be our first stay in a GV, so we're excited.  Actually, we parents at the only ones excited because we're not telling the kids that we have a GV.  Normally, the five of us are in a 2BR, so I'm just letting them think that's what we'll have again.  With Grandma joining us, it will be nice to have the extra room.

Our oldest has been wanting us to take her to V&A's for a while now (she's 20).  We're hoping it will be open by then, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## cgodzyk

bigAWL said:


> I just booked a grand villa for a couple nights in August.  My family and I will already be vacationing in FL and we have some expiring points, so I thought "why not?!?"  This will be our first stay in a GV, so we're excited.



Enjoy!!  We've been fortunate to stay in a GV at VGF twice now.  There is nothing quite like it!  The media room makes it almost like a 4 bedroom.  It's such a beautiful suite.  I'm sure your family will love the special surprise!  (And the master bath is AHHH-MAZING!  (The shower was our grandchildren's favorite part of our last trip.  They could have played in that all day!)


----------



## mrsap

*Happy Mother’s Day!! *


----------



## LadybugsMum

I've been meaning to share these pictures of the 1 bedroom standard view


----------



## LadybugsMum




----------



## LadybugsMum

Sorry, I have no idea how to rotate the pictures.


----------



## LadybugsMum




----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, just wanted to give you a heads up ...

*BREAKING: Disney World Ends Face Mask Mandate Outdoors Effective Tomorrow*


----------



## Jen0107c

Did anyone else see this on the Dvc site?


----------



## JDirrim

I am excited!!! Now to decide if we want more points


----------



## Jen0107c

JDirrim said:


> I am excited!!! Now to decide if we want more points


I immediately emailed my Dvc guide asking to let me know as soon as they go on sale to get more points


----------



## JDirrim

I think we are going to the same.  We only want like 50-100 more; and going direct “should” allow us to have the same use year.  Now to convince the husband!!!


----------



## CSLucas

JDirrim said:


> I think we are going to the same.  We only want like 50-100 more; and going direct “should” allow us to have the same use year.  Now to convince the husband!!!


Same - now I'm just wondering if they will be at the same sold-out price or whether there is any chance of special pricing as an actively marketed resort


----------



## JDirrim

I could see it both ways.  VGF is already so popular that one would think they won’t need incentivized.....BUT new shiney resort buy here


----------



## stwaldman

Jen0107c said:


> I immediately emailed my Dvc guide asking to let me know as soon as they go on sale to get more points


lol same, i have so little shame left...


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> View attachment 576298Did anyone else see this on the Dvc site?



Wow!!! Kinda shocked! I heard rumors, but it seemed as if a new building was being built! Crazy!!!


----------



## Jen0107c

mrsap said:


> Wow!!! Kinda shocked! I heard rumors, but it seemed as if a new building was being built! Crazy!!!


I’m shocked and beyond excited at the same time! All your dancing is paying off this week!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jen0107c said:


> View attachment 576298Did anyone else see this on the Dvc site?



Wow!  What a strange way to announce that!  Did IT mess up and post a message that was prepped but not supposed to go out yet?   

Interesting studios only too.  It never hurts to increase their percentage of the villa count but adding that many new owners into VGF and no increase in the 2BR's might make it very very rough on the 2BR availability.  Maybe they'll be connecting at least.  To get all of Big Pine Key is pretty amazing.


----------



## LadybugsMum

JDirrim said:


> I am excited!!! Now to decide if we want more points


I might actually buy into it then! But, would this be an expansion of the current VGF or is it a new section ala Copper Creek at WL?


----------



## CSLucas

JDirrim said:


> I could see it both ways.  VGF is already so popular that one would think they won’t need incentivized.....BUT new shiney resort buy here


The thing giving me hope is that they are adding 200 new rooms - surely with that many they will run some sort of promotion. I'm holding out hope for RIV pricing!!

I wonder if they have a way to add restrictions to the points even though they say it will be part of the same association. We would buy either way, but it will be interesting to see


----------



## stwaldman

LadybugsMum said:


> I might actually buy into it then! But, would this be an expansion of the current VGF or is it a new section ala Copper Creek at WL?


there's a thread in the purchasing board currently debating this. Seems to be the golden ticket question right now although it says this is "an expansion of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and will be a part of its current condominium association. "


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LadybugsMum said:


> I might actually buy into it then! But, would this be an expansion of the current VGF or is it a new section ala Copper Creek at WL?



I'll bet expansion like OKW got with the 3 buildings added later or SSR got with the Treehouses.    Or I guess even AKV with Kidani although that was just a year or two gap and was always planned.


----------



## Brett Wyman

stwaldman said:


> there's a thread in the purchasing board currently debating this. Seems to be the golden ticket question right now although it says this is "an expansion of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and will be a part of its current condominium association. "



Theres no question right? They already named that its the Big Pine Key building thats getting converted into DVC.

"https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...acation-club-to-add-villas-at-grand-floridian"


----------



## LadybugsMum

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll bet expansion like OKW got with the 3 buildings added later or SSR got with the Treehouses.    Or I guess even AKV with Kidani although that was just a year or two gap and was always planned.


I hope so! We loved our stay there in April.


----------



## stwaldman

Brett Wyman said:


> Theres no question right? They already named that its the Big Pine Key building thats getting converted into DVC.


sorry, to restate better, i see the debate as whether or not this is the existing VGF DVC resort (i.e. is this any different than buying existing points at $255 per point which you and I can do right now) or is there some distinction (resale restrictions, ability to trade into existing rooms or 11 month issues, any other fun quirks that can come up).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brett Wyman said:


> Theres no question right? They already named that its the Big Pine Key building thats getting converted into DVC.
> 
> "https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...acation-club-to-add-villas-at-grand-floridian"



Building named and dates too.  Seems pretty detailed to not be concrete in plans.


----------



## Matty B13

I don’t understand how they can just “add this on” to the current VGF???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Matty B13 said:


> I don’t understand how they can just “add this on” to the current VGF???



It's been done in the past including not that long ago at SSR with the treehouses.    Of course that doesn't actually mean they can but it's been done.  They've also reduced the size of a resort from what was planned - VB.


----------



## sndral

Interesting, I’ve been wanting to up my VGF points, but we don’t stay in studios, if I add these direct I assume I can use them in the ‘old’ villa building? Big Pine Key is a fairly popular GF building - I wouldn’t mind staying there _if _they had 1 or 2 br. villas, it looks like these new studios will be larger than the original villa building studios - wonder if they’ll be a different booking category. So many questions in my mind - guess I’ll have to see if I have a guide since I’ve always bought resale.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maybe a "Resort Studio" has a king bed in it!


----------



## JDirrim

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe a "Resort Studio" has a king bed in it!



I would die!!!!!! That’s my favorite part of a 1 bdrm


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe a "Resort Studio" has a king bed in it!


Ooo, I think you're on to something!  They could have new booking categories - Studio with King Bed and Single Murphy, sleeps 3 - just like CCV had Studio with Walk-In Shower.  Or Studio with King Bed - sleeps 2 with 1 under 3 in a crib.


----------



## hcortesis

Can they charge more per night than in the original VGF villas?  I think I would prefer to stay in the original building but I'm concerned that if points for the new building are higher, it will create more demand for the original building.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Ooo, I think you're on to something!  They could have new booking categories - Studio with King Bed and Single Murphy, sleeps 3 - just like CCV had Studio with Walk-In Shower.



If the square footage is the 447 that's similar to PVB and that easily could have been designed for a King plus queen sleeper plus single murphy.  So I'm looking for a King bed, a queen murphy bed and the single murphy bed.


----------



## CarolynFH

hcortesis said:


> Can they charge more per night than in the original VGF villas?  I think I would prefer to stay in the original building but I'm concerned that if points for the new building are higher, it will create more demand for the original building.


The announcement says they'll be part of the existing condo association, meaning the points chart would have to be the same - unless they create new booking categories that are specific to that building, such as Kathy's idea for studios with a king bed, or studios with only a walk-in shower such as at CCV.  Then they could charge more or less for those studios.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcortesis said:


> Can they charge more per night than in the original VGF villas?  I think I would prefer to stay in the original building but I'm concerned that if points for the new building are higher, it will create more demand for the original building.



I think they could create a new category and have different requirements but if it's the same categories then they would need to be the same point requirements as the existing standard and lakeview studios.


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If the square footage is the 447 that's similar to PVB and that easily could have been designed for a King plus queen sleeper plus single murphy.  So I'm looking for a King bed, a queen murphy bed and the single murphy bed.


Yes, they could reduce the size of the bathrooms to do that, and the announcement does say those studios will sleep five, doesn't it?  Maybe they'll even put in stacked laundry - no that might be too much!


----------



## JDirrim

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If the square footage is the 447 that's similar to PVB and that easily could have been designed for a King plus queen sleeper plus single murphy.  So I'm looking for a King bed, a queen murphy bed and the single murphy bed.



Disney I know you are listening!!! Take note!!!!  I would buy a guaranteed week of this happened!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, they could reduce the size of the bathrooms to do that, and the announcement does say those studios will sleep five, doesn't it?  Maybe they'll even put in stacked laundry - no that might be too much!



I had the strangest thing when I first read the announcement where I thought it said there would be laundry (as in the rooms).  A premonition?   I had to re-read it a couple of times looking for it again.   I think I'll just stop at the wish for a studio with a king bed.


----------



## CastAStone

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow!  What a strange way to announce that!  Did IT mess up and post a message that was prepped but not supposed to go out yet?


The press release seems to have gone out at 4:30 as well, it’s just y’all picked up on it before the blogs got a chance to write their stories!


----------



## The Jackal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If the square footage is the 447 that's similar to PVB and that easily could have been designed for a King plus queen sleeper plus single murphy.  So I'm looking for a King bed, a queen murphy bed and the single murphy bed.


King bed would be great. I think they are around 440 sq feet. They stated they will sleep 5.  I’m assuming the new Murphy bed will be put in them.   DVC has stated it will be an add on to VGF, not a separate condo member. So your points if resold should be good for the original 14. Too bad they will have the 2064 expiration date. But I think that is better than the RIV resale restrictions.


----------



## CarolynFH

The Jackal said:


> King bed would be great. I think they are around 440 sq feet. They stated they will sleep 4. I’m assuming the new Murphy bed will be put in them.   DVC has stated it will be an add on to VGF, not a separate condo member. So your points if resold should be good for the original 14. Too bad they will have the 2064 expiration date. But I think that is better than the RIV resale restrictions.


I believe the announcement states they’ll sleep five. DVC is no longer selling a “home away from home, bring your family, stay awhile and spread out” timeshare. They’re selling hotel rooms.


----------



## HairyChest

I can’t wait! Love Big Pine Key. As long as the 2nd bed is at least a queen size pull down trundle a la riviera, I’m sold. I HATE the fold out couch on the older dvc studios. I’d rather have 2 queen beds.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HairyChest said:


> I can’t wait! Love Big Pine Key. As long as the 2nd bed is at least a queen size pull down trundle a la riviera, I’m sold. I HATE the fold out couch on the older dvc studios. I’d rather have 2 queen beds.



They had indicated they were going to put the murphy bed/sofa into existing as they refurbed.  Of course until it happens it's always open to change.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> I believe the announcement states they’ll sleep five. DVC is no longer selling a “home away from home, bring your family, stay awhile and spread out” timeshare. They’re selling hotel rooms.


Ya I fat fingered that one. Didn’t proofread.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I’m even more curious to see what they do with the 4 deluxe garden rooms (one without balcony), the 4 corner theme park view rooms, the one bedroom pool view suite, and the two bedroom lake view suite. Could make for some interesting special floor plans!


----------



## lizdis1

Jen0107c said:


> View attachment 576298Did anyone else see this on the Dvc site?



Amazing! Saw this earlier today, too! I am hoping for studios with a connecting door like Poly.


----------



## MomOTwins

Droooool, me wants it, my precious....


----------



## bigAWL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They had indicated they were going to put the murphy bed/sofa into existing as they refurbed.  Of course until it happens it's always open to change.


The SSR refurb that is finishing up now includes the new murphy beds in all room sizes/categories (no more sofa beds).  Refreshed studios include queen bed and queen murphy, but no pull-down under the TV, so they only sleep 4.  But that refurb started prior to the pandemic, so it remains to be seen how they will handle refurbs from now on.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bigAWL said:


> The SSR refurb that is finishing up now includes the new murphy beds in all room sizes/categories (no more sofa beds).  Refreshed studios include queen bed and queen murphy, but no pull-down under the TV, so they only sleep 4.  But that refurb started prior to the pandemic, so it remains to be seen how they will handle refurbs from now on.



I just was referencing that DVC had said was that they were improving on the conventional sleeper sofa and from what they've done that means the murphy bed/sofa.   Other than the larger OKW villas where the sofa has windows behind it should be able to be put in at all other locations I believe.  A little question mark in a BLT studio perhaps. 

VGF was built with the single murphy bed under the TV and to sleep 5.  There is only the choice between replacing the sleeper sofa with another conventional sleeper sofa or using the murphy bed/sofa sleeper.  It would have to continue to have the single pull down murphy bed and sleep 5.


----------



## sndral

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...
> VGF was built with the single under the bed and to sleep 5.  There is only the choice between replacing the sleeper sofa with another conventional sleeper sofa or using the murphy bed/sofa sleeper.  It would have to continue to have the single pull down murphy bed and sleep 5.


Single bed under the TV? 
IME the sofa pullout queen bed in the VGF villas is at least more comfortable than the ones at AKV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sndral said:


> Single bed under the TV?
> IME the sofa pullout queen bed in the VGF villas is at least more comfortable than the ones at AKV.



lol - yeah.  Not the single under the bed.  The murphy bed under the TV.
I don't feel any of the pull out sofas are comfortable including VGF but agree that AKV might be the worst at this time.


----------



## mrsap

Some information regarding the new villas:

*Early Look At Grand Floridian's New Villas*


----------



## mrsap

*Grand Floridian Pricing Removed From DVC Website*

“This may also be the first indicator of a possible price reset before the resort returns to active sales.”


----------



## kungaloosh22

Hi mrsap! Can you add me to the GFV owners list? 

I've been away from Disney (and pretty much away from message boards) for the last 15 months. It was a nice surprise to see that you've started a GFV thread like the one you have for CCV. We're planning a nice long split stay next May with GFV and CCV, so it will be time to start booking soon. I have much to catch up on. We're also planning an Aulani trip in Sept, and I have a solo trip booked at the Poly in January. I was fine being a homebody for a year or so, but am now itching to get back out there!

Big news about the Big Pine Key extension! I'm excited to see the new plans, though a bit apprehensive that it will make 1- and 2-bedroom villas harder to book. Staying tuned!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Hi mrsap! Can you add me to the GFV owners list?
> 
> I've been away from Disney (and pretty much away from message boards) for the last 15 months. It was a nice surprise to see that you've started a GFV thread like the one you have for CCV. We're planning a nice long split stay next May with GFV and CCV, so it will be time to start booking soon. I have much to catch up on. We're also planning an Aulani trip in Sept, and I have a solo trip booked at the Poly in January. I was fine being a homebody for a year or so, but am now itching to get back out there!
> 
> Big news about the Big Pine Key extension! I'm excited to see the new plans, though a bit apprehensive that it will make 1- and 2-bedroom villas harder to book. Staying tuned!



 Hey there!! How are you?!? It’s so nice to see you again!! I’d be so happy to add you!! Thanks for joining us!!! Have a great time planning!!! Isn’t it great getting back to the Magic?!?


----------



## kungaloosh22

mrsap said:


> Isn’t it great getting back to the Magic?!?



It sure is!! I can hardly wait now, but it's wonderful to have trips to look forward to again. And you're so right, it _is_ Magic... with a capital M. Thanks for the warm welcome back!


----------



## Momtomouselover

We have a studio DVC stay at GF coming up. Any reason to make a particular view request or studio request? Thx!


----------



## mrsap

*Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa** has a brand new chocolate sculpture in the overflow seating area for **1900 Park Fare*


----------



## Sheldon C.

Heard the hotel side may have fairly thin walls but how is the sound proofing at the GF DVC Villas?


----------



## mrsap

Sheldon C. said:


> Heard the hotel side may have fairly thin walls but how is the sound proofing at the GF DVC Villas?



I personally never had an issue at either!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## mlayman7

Sheldon C. said:


> Heard the hotel side may have fairly thin walls but how is the sound proofing at the GF DVC Villas?



This was one of my main factors in purchasing at VGF vs Poly. I have never had an issue at VGF with hearing anything outside our rooms! At Poly you can hear your neighbors whispering to each other.


----------



## LadybugsMum

We didn’t hear anything when we were there in April. Hopefully the people under us didn’t hear my kids running around.


----------



## thelittledipster

For my second ever DVC stay, I was able to snag 4-Nights at VGF in a 2 bedroom at 7 months! I couldn’t be more excited. Does anyone have any room request preferences they like for a 2BR (non lock off, standard view)?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

thelittledipster said:


> For my second ever DVC stay, I was able to snag 4-Nights at VGF in a 2 bedroom at 7 months! I couldn’t be more excited. Does anyone have any room request preferences they like for a 2BR (non lock off, standard view)?


All the 2BRs at VGF are pretty great. For room preference, I would suggest you either request upper floor or lower floor (your preference).  There are a couple of rooms that have special views (like Fireworks, when that is going on), but there are so few of them, and just a few people check out each day, that it is really takes luck to get them.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

*Optional Housekeeping Services Eliminated*


----------



## Matty B13

mrsap said:


> *Optional Housekeeping Services Eliminated*


Probably because those prices were way to low, I'm guessing it comes back but at double or triple the price.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Eeekkk!!!  We are headed to WDW Nov 10-14 and had originally booked the Swan to keep costs down since we're paying OOP for this trip as we're out of points!! Then I found a room at BWI so I moved us there, and then found a room at WL and moved us there since CCV is our home resort.  THEN a 1br at BRV popped up and we moved us there since DH requested a "couch to sit on to drink wine in the evenings " as apparently I've spoiled him with DVC rooms.  And then this am a 1br popped open at VGF, and I threw the budget out the window and booked it!! It'll be our first time in those villas and I'm super excited!!

Yeah for us!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

You will love the 1bd at VGF!! We loved it for spring break.


----------



## Avery&Todd

One question about the 1br standard view...when u book the room thru Disney then description states a kitchenette and not a full kitchen but the water view states a full kitchen. That's just an oversight right or do some 1 bdrms not have a full kitchen?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

We had a standard view 1 bd and it was a full kitchen. We were overlooking the front portico on the 4th floor.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Avery&Todd said:


> One question about the 1br standard view...when u book the room thru Disney then description states a kitchenette and not a full kitchen but the water view states a full kitchen. That's just an oversight right or do some 1 bdrms not have a full kitchen??
> 
> Thanks!!



All DVC 1BR's have a full kitchen including standard view 1BR's at VGF.

_edit - that picture is of a suite and not a DVC villa.  You definitely booked at the Villas and not in the hotel?  If you booked in the hotel then yes, it probably just has the kitchenette.  _


----------



## Avery&Todd

duplicate post...


----------



## Avery&Todd

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All DVC 1BR's have a full kitchen including standard view 1BR's at VGF.
> 
> _edit - that picture is of a suite and not a DVC villa.  You definitely booked at the Villas and not in the hotel?  If you booked in the hotel then yes, it probably just has the kitchenette.  _


Yes!! Definately booked the villas!! Here is our reservation ....


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> One question about the 1br standard view...when u book the room thru Disney then description states a kitchenette and not a full kitchen but the water view states a full kitchen. That's just an oversight right or do some 1 bdrms not have a full kitchen??
> 
> Thanks!!



They do have full kitchens!! Here are my pictures from November!!! *HERE*


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> They do have full kitchens!! Here are my pictures from November!!! *HERE*


OMG!! those are fabulous pictures and we're going to LOVE IT!!  

We've stayed at the GF once back in 2016 and were in a Deluxe room (with our 2 boys) and DH and I have been talking about going back and staying in a villa since we bought into DVC and when this cash room popped up, I snagged and just threw all the money at Disney!!


and since this is quick 4 night trip for us, I wanted to be on the monorail in case the Epcot monorail opens as were spending 2 days at Epcot and I'd been stalking BLT, but nothing opened so when I saw this room I knew it was fate!


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> OMG!! those are fabulous pictures and we're going to LOVE IT!!
> 
> We've stayed at the GF once back in 2016 and were in a Deluxe room (with our 2 boys) and DH and I have been talking about going back and staying in a villa since we bought into DVC and when this cash room popped up, I snagged and just threw all the money at Disney!!
> 
> 
> and since this is quick 4 night trip for us, I wanted to be on the monorail in case the Epcot monorail opens as were spending 2 days at Epcot and I'd been stalking BLT, but nothing opened so when I saw this room I knew it was fate!



It’s Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! You’re going to love it!!! Make sure you take some pictures for us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Avery&Todd said:


> Yes!! Definately booked the villas!! Here is our reservation ....
> 
> View attachment 583830



Yep!  Then the Disney website is just pulling suite pictures and kitchen(ette) information into their booking website.   As I mentioned all DVC 1BR's have full kitchens so you're good.


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> It’s Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! You’re going to love it!!! Make sure you take some pictures for us!


Will do!!


----------



## BillBrasky

Anybody got any tips on storage in a studio? We're staying 9 nights in a VGF studio in January-February. For that long of a trip, we'd often think about spending the last few nights in a 1BR somewhere, but we're leaning toward keeping the studio the whole time to save points while still being at VGF. Haven't stayed there yet though and concerned about storage as the studios only seem to have 1 accessible drawer? It's myself, my wife, and our son who will turn 4 during the trip. We'll probably have a couple big suitcases, a couple small suitcases, and a decent sized jogging stroller. Can you get a big suitcase under the open side of the bed at all? Appreciate any tips on how people maximize space here, especially with a stroller and trying not to live out of suitcases teh whole time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BillBrasky said:


> Anybody got any tips on storage in a studio? We're staying 9 nights in a VGF studio in January-February. For that long of a trip, we'd often think about spending the last few nights in a 1BR somewhere, but we're leaning toward keeping the studio the whole time to save points while still being at VGF. Haven't stayed there yet though and concerned about storage as the studios only seem to have 1 accessible drawer? It's myself, my wife, and our son who will turn 4 during the trip. We'll probably have a couple big suitcases, a couple small suitcases, and a decent sized jogging stroller. Can you get a big suitcase under the open side of the bed at all? Appreciate any tips on how people maximize space here, especially with a stroller and trying not to live out of suitcases teh whole time.



There is a cabinet in the closet with several small shelves - maybe 5?  Also 2 drawers under the bed that are decent size and you could use the bedside table too.  The studios are all part of lockoffs so there's a good space just inside the door where the stroller will fit.  It's where I usually place large suitcases.  Not certain how big of a suitcase will fit under the bed but a decent size bag will.  And of course the closet has a shelf too and there's the kitchenette cabinet that isn't filled.  A bit of space on the one end of the murphy bed where you could set a bag and then back in the corner behind the table would possibly be another spot for a bag if you still need more.


----------



## CSLucas

I might be completely making this up, but isn't there supposed to be a soft goods refurb this year? Any word on when that will happen (or has it already happened and I just missed it??)


----------



## mrsap

CSLucas said:


> I might be completely making this up, but isn't there supposed to be a soft goods refurb this year? Any word on when that will happen (or has it already happened and I just missed it??)



Yes! Kind of surprised Poly is starting and no announcement about VGF yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

mrsap said:


> Yes! Kind of surprised Poly is starting and no announcement about VGF yet. Hopefully soon.


I’d think they’ll do a refurb shortly after the Big Pine Key conversion to DVC.


----------



## Bellecruiser

mrsap said:


> Yes! Kind of surprised Poly is starting and no announcement about VGF yet. Hopefully soon.


Not sure, but I was thinking they want to get the Poly and Contemporary spruced up for the 50th, as they were built early on.  GF was built later.  Just thinking…


----------



## mrsap

Bellecruiser said:


> Not sure, but I was thinking they want to get the Poly and Contemporary spruced up for the 50th, as they were built early on.  GF was built later.  Just thinking…





CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I’d think they’ll do a refurb shortly after the Big Pine Key conversion to DVC.



As per the annual DVC condo meeting, they did say both VGF and Poly would be completed this year. Just hoping it’s still on track for this year.


----------



## nicole88s

mrsap said:


> As per the annual DVC condo meeting, they did say both VGF and Poly would be completed this year. Just hoping it’s still on track for this year.



I'm really hoping so too! I booked for the beginning of 2022 thinking how nice it would be to stay in newly renovated rooms. Now I'm afraid that either a. they won't be refurbed by the time I get there (not that bad) or b. they will start it and it will be going on while I'm there and I'll be moved or deal with construction (bad).

I don't see them starting it in the uber busy October-December period, but we'll see. I really wish they would stick to the refurb schedule they announce!


----------



## Bellecruiser

I love the rooms at VGF, and don’t want them redoing them in greige.  So sick of it.


----------



## bigAWL

I understand DVC members staying at a DVC resort on points don't have to pay for overnight parking.  Any idea if there is a limit to the number of cars allowed?  We will have two cars for one villa (though it's a grand villa).


----------



## bobbiwoz

bigAWL said:


> I understand DVC members staying at a DVC resort on points don't have to pay for overnight parking.  Any idea if there is a limit to the number of cars allowed?  We will have two cars for one villa (though it's a grand villa).


Two cars are certainly allowed.  We’ve had two cars for a studio stay.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

bigAWL said:


> I understand DVC members staying at a DVC resort on points don't have to pay for overnight parking.  Any idea if there is a limit to the number of cars allowed?  We will have two cars for one villa (though it's a grand villa).


Sorry I’m not answering your question, but asking one instead - how hard was it to book the Grand Villa? I recently bought into DVC @ VGF and I’m hoping to take my family (parents, sister, brother, and their families) for their first trip in December 2022. I would love to be able to book the Grand Villa!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

CSLucas said:


> I might be completely making this up, but isn't there supposed to be a soft goods refurb this year? Any word on when that will happen (or has it already happened and I just missed it??)





nicole88s said:


> I'm really hoping so too! I booked for the beginning of 2022 thinking how nice it would be to stay in newly renovated rooms. Now I'm afraid that either a. they won't be refurbed by the time I get there (not that bad) or b. they will start it and it will be going on while I'm there and I'll be moved or deal with construction (bad).
> 
> I don't see them starting it in the uber busy October-December period, but we'll see. I really wish they would stick to the refurb schedule they announce!



I rented points last December for a 3 night stay - first night in a standard studio and the other two in a lakeview studio. They upgraded us to a standard view 1 bedroom! I guess they knew what they were doing , because I bought in at VGF and have another trip booked at VGF for this December. I’m hoping the refurbishment happens before or at least not during our stay!


----------



## CSLucas

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I rented points last December for a 3 night stay - first night in a standard studio and the other two in a lakeview studio. They upgraded us to a standard view 1 bedroom! I guess they knew what they were doing , because I bought in at VGF and have another trip booked at VGF for this December. I’m hoping the refurbishment happens before or at least not during our stay!


We're going at the end of August and we added on extra points specifically because of this trip (I mean, we wanted them anyways, but we didn't really need them until that 2bdrm price-tag for this trip gave us a good excuse) so I'm really hoping we don't get booted! Taking the in-laws for the first time and really want the VGF experience! I was thinking they would want to have any sort of refurbishment completed by the 50th, but it's just weird to me that nobody has a timeline yet considering we are over halfway through 2021!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

CSLucas said:


> We're going at the end of August and we added on extra points specifically because of this trip (I mean, we wanted them anyways, but we didn't really need them until that 2bdrm price-tag for this trip gave us a good excuse) so I'm really hoping we don't get booted! Taking the in-laws for the first time and really want the VGF experience! I was thinking they would want to have any sort of refurbishment completed by the 50th, but it's just weird to me that nobody has a timeline yet considering we are over halfway through 2021!


I’m surprised that there isn’t a timeline yet also. I hope they get to experience VGF. Hopefully you are safe since those staying at PVB in August already received emails about getting booted to the new Moana rooms.


----------



## bigAWL

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Sorry I’m not answering your question, but asking one instead - how hard was it to book the Grand Villa? I recently bought into DVC @ VGF and I’m hoping to take my family (parents, sister, brother, and their families) for their first trip in December 2022. I would love to be able to book the Grand Villa!


Well, I'm not really sure how it would have been at the 7-month mark.  I didn't book until three months out, and had to be flexible (I shifted my dates a bit to find two nights in a row available, and settled for two nights instead of three).  But with home-resort privileges, you can book 11 months out.  I'm guessing December will be in high demand, but you stand as good a chance as anyone.  Just be sure to pay attention to when your booking window opens and jump on it.  Good luck!


----------



## nicole88s

CSLucas said:


> We're going at the end of August and we added on extra points specifically because of this trip (I mean, we wanted them anyways, but we didn't really need them until that 2bdrm price-tag for this trip gave us a good excuse) so I'm really hoping we don't get booted! Taking the in-laws for the first time and really want the VGF experience! I was thinking they would want to have any sort of refurbishment completed by the 50th, but it's just weird to me that nobody has a timeline yet considering we are over halfway through 2021!



I would almost guarantee that they will not start the refurbishment before your stay. Disney files permits in advance whenever they plan on doing construction and they are public. That's how people knew that the Poly villas would be next. If they haven't filed anything yet, your stay should be just fine!


----------



## nuts

nicole88s said:


> I would almost guarantee that they will not start the refurbishment before your stay. Disney files permits in advance whenever they plan on doing construction and they are public. That's how people knew that the Poly villas would be next. If they haven't filed anything yet, your stay should be just fine!


Do they need a permit for soft goods only?


----------



## nicole88s

nuts said:


> Do they need a permit for soft goods only?



Yes, they did for the Polynesian DVC buildings which is soft goods.

Here is an article talking about it:
https://blogmickey.com/2021/05/refu...c-rooms-at-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/
And here is what the permits look like (from wdwmagic). These were filed April 30 for the work that is starting this month:
1498 SEVEN SEAS DR(POLYNESIAN WATER BUNGALOW 20 - 7020) - General Construction


This is why we will have a heads up when they plan on doing VGF. They file the permits a couple of months before they plan to start the work.


----------



## Dr Gunnie

We rented points yesterday and booked a studio standard view room at VGF for 6 nights in June 2022. We normally stay at an Epcot resort and walk over to Epcot frequently, so other than a short Contemporary stay a few years ago this will be out first MK resort stay (and our first point rental/DVC stay).

I look forward to following this thread to learn all about the resort and the updates that are coming!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Dr Gunnie said:


> We rented points yesterday and booked a studio standard view room at VGF for 6 nights in June 2022. We normally stay at an Epcot resort and walk over to Epcot frequently, so other than a short Contemporary stay a few years ago this will be out first MK resort stay (and our first point rental/DVC stay).
> 
> I look forward to following this thread to learn all about the resort and the updates that are coming!



You'll love it!  I'm here now in a lake view 1 BR and it is beautiful.  Was in a studio yesterday and loved that too.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Simba's Mom said:


> You'll love it!  I'm here now in a lake view 1 BR and it is beautiful.  Was in a studio yesterday and loved that too.


EEEKK...We're staying in a 1BR std view in November and I can't friggin wait!  View or no view I'll be in the GF!!!


----------



## sndral

Avery&Todd said:


> EEEKK...We're staying in a 1BR std view in November and I can't friggin wait!  View or no view I'll be in the GF!!!


So far I’ve actually enjoyed my standard views as much as the one time I had lake view. These are from different standard 1 br.s on different sides of the building:


----------



## Avery&Todd

sndral said:


> So far I’ve actually enjoyed my standard views as much as the one time I had lake view. These are from different standard 1 br.s on different sides of the building:
> View attachment 591149


EEEKKK!!  Now I'm even MORE excited!!!  I'm just ready to be back at Disney!!

We stayed in the hotel side of GF in 2016 and I just fell in love with everything about the hotel...the looks, the smell, the layout....the monorail - ALL OF IT!

I just can't wait to be back there!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

sndral said:


> So far I’ve actually enjoyed my standard views as much as the one time I had lake view. These are from different standard 1 br.s on different sides of the building:


I was going to say the same about my stay in a standard view but I couldn’t find the pics I took from the balcony. The view looked similar to your first two pics. We had booked a LV studio, but they offered to upgrade us to a 1BR standard view. We gladly accepted and our view was still very pretty.


----------



## nicole88s

It looks like a permit was filed for work on the Grand Floridian.

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/news/5082-permit-filed-for-grand-floridian-construction
They are saying it is to start construction on Big Pine Key, but I'm wondering if it could be for the soft goods refurb at the existing studios? The address for the work is listed as the villas address and not the GF address. Anyone have any insight? I really want to know when this refurb will take place.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! For those who have been recently, is the espresso machine back in the lobby yet? I will assume no, but my DH asked, so I said I knew the perfect place to ask!!!! Hope you are all well!!!!



We were just there two weeks ago, and a cast member working the VGF lobby said he would not expect the espresso machine back in the lobby.  He said it was not actually removed due to COVID, but was because it costs too much to maintain, and was removed before COVID started.  Very very disappointing if that’s true.


----------



## DVCsloth

Ssplashhmtn said:


> We were just there two weeks ago, and a cast member working the VGF lobby said he would not expect the espresso machine back in the lobby.  He said it was not actually removed due to COVID, but was because it costs too much to maintain, and was removed before COVID started.  Very very disappointing if that’s true.


I will certainly miss it! It did seem to start having issues the last couple visits. Really hoping the GFV Orchestra is coming back!


----------



## DVCsloth

Looking forward to getting back to VGF next year. Been using my points to stay at the Riviera since there had been some pretty decent availability after the shutdown. I figured this would be a good time to try it since before the shutdown I rarely saw any standard view availability at 7 months. Now it looks like all of the resorts are booked up pretty solid. The only think I don't like about VGF is we used to be able to book a standard studio during the first or second week of December, but now they are being walked so bad that I changed my travel dates or I will just try for a 1BR. Hoping that VGF II doesn't make the 1BR at the Villas difficult to book.


----------



## sndral

DVCsloth said:


> Looking forward to getting back to VGF next year. Been using my points to stay at the Riviera since there had been some pretty decent availability after the shutdown. I figured this would be a good time to try it since before the shutdown I rarely saw any standard view availability at 7 months. Now it looks like all of the resorts are booked up pretty solid. The only think I don't like about VGF is we used to be able to book a standard studio during the first or second week of December, but now they are being walked so bad that I changed my travel dates or I will just try for a 1BR. Hoping that VGF II doesn't make the 1BR at the Villas difficult to book.


I’m a bit concerned as well, we love the 1 br.s and I’m hoping the flood of new points they sell for BPK doesn’t negatively impact my chance of getting a 1 br. in early Dec..


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

sndral said:


> I’m a bit concerned as well, we love the 1 br.s and I’m hoping the flood of new points they sell for BPK doesn’t negatively impact my chance of getting a 1 br. in early Dec..


I’m worried about it too.  I think the math says it will be a problem.   There will be many more owners, and no greater supply of 1beds.  I guess it could even out if current owners that stay in 1beds start to gravitate to the new studios, but I don’t expect that.


----------



## DVCsloth

sndral said:


> I’m a bit concerned as well, we love the 1 br.s and I’m hoping the flood of new points they sell for BPK doesn’t negatively impact my chance of getting a 1 br. in early Dec..


What is BPK?


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

DVCsloth said:


> What is BPK?


Big Pine Key, the hotel building that will be converted into DVC studios.


----------



## DVCsloth

Not seeing a whole lot of positives for current VGF owners, maybe it will make studios a little easier during the busy DVC times? If the 1 BR get really difficult, I guess I can always book studios at VGF and book 1 BR at my other home CCV. Either way, we really do love this resort and so glad I own there. Really looking forward to having the option of walking back from MK especially after fireworks when the monorail and boat are a long wait.


----------



## Simba's Mom

What I'm wondering about is whether BPK and the VGF building will be different booking categories as Jambo and Kidani are?  Or if you reserve a studio, will you find out at check-in which building you're in?  One thing I preferred about the Villas location was that it was pretty equidistant from Gaspirilla Grill and the Poly for food, so I actually went over to the Poly for most of my meals.  Anyone else?


----------



## DVCsloth

Simba's Mom said:


> What I'm wondering about is whether BPK and the VGF building will be different booking categories as Jambo and Kidani are?  Or if you reserve a studio, will you find out at check-in which building you're in?  One thing I preferred about the Villas location was that it was pretty equidistant from Gaspirilla Grill and the Poly for food, so I actually went over to the Poly for most of my meals.  Anyone else?


Hope if they are separate they keep the same point chart. We also like the walk to Poly for more food options and even sometimes walk to TTC for Epcot.


----------



## sndral

Simba's Mom said:


> What I'm wondering about is whether BPK and the VGF building will be different booking categories as Jambo and Kidani are?  Or if you reserve a studio, will you find out at check-in which building you're in?  One thing I preferred about the Villas location was that it was pretty equidistant from Gaspirilla Grill and the Poly for food, so I actually went over to the Poly for most of my meals.  Anyone else?


The current studios are 374’ whereas GF resort rooms are 440’ - so I’m guessing it’ll be like booking AKV where you chose Jambo or Kidani and you‘ll be able to book either the original building or BPK. Given the size difference I do wonder if the BPK studios will cost more points. W/ AKV the point charts are the same for both buildings even though the 1 br.s & higher at Kidani are larger & have an extra bathroom.
Of course that’s just my speculation, it seems logical to me, but DVC doesn’t always do what I think makes sense lol.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I really enjoy the bathroom situation in the current VGF building.  I doubt you will have the same in the new studios.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Heading to VGF soon and wanted to double check that we do check-in at the villas building? Also, are there bell services at the villas building? If yes, would they be able to put our gallon of milk somewhere cold until our room is ready?


----------



## DVCsloth

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Heading to VGF soon and wanted to double check that we do check-in at the villas building? Also, are there bell services at the villas building? If yes, would they be able to put our gallon of milk somewhere cold until our room is ready?


Yes, Check in right at the Villas. Bell service will store you bags and let them know you have perishable items.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Simba's Mom said:


> One thing I preferred about the Villas location was that it was pretty equidistant from Gaspirilla Grill and the Poly for food, so I actually went over to the Poly for most of my meals.  Anyone else?



Oh, definitely! We love the Poly, and one of our favorite things about our GF visits is the ease of popping over to get our Poly fix (especially Trader Sam's). I love the restaurants and lounges at both Poly and GF, so the closeness of the 2 resorts is a real win-win for us. 

We also own points at the Poly, and we tend to stay there when studios will do, and then use our GF points for larger units. So I share the concern that the new units will make it hard to get a 1-bedroom.


----------



## KTownRaider

Simba's Mom said:


> One thing I preferred about the Villas location was that it was pretty equidistant from Gaspirilla Grill and the Poly for food, so I actually went over to the Poly for most of my meals. Anyone else?


I bought for VGF's unique location- attached to GF with 1-2 bedroom options and easy walking distance to Poly's eating/drinking establishments.  I love the dichotomy of Gasparilla Grill/Capt Cooks being equally viable options for quick service, while also being stumbling distance from both Trader Sam's/Enchanted Rose.  

I also liked that the fitness center (aka Senses) was conveniently located directly in front of VGF.   It hardly makes a dent, but I always feel a little better consuming calories on vacation if I get in a workout.  VGF's building makes that easy.

I hope the new point chart will distinguish between the current VGF building and BPK.   I'm also hoping it won't be a hunger games situation for 1-2 bedrooms at 10-11 months.  I have a few extended family vacations coming up over the next few years, and a squeeze on those larger units would make me examine whether my contract is working for me.


----------



## Avery&Todd

DVCsloth said:


> Yes, Check in right at the Villas. Bell service will store you bags and let them know you have perishable items.


Wait - we have our first stay at VGF coming up in November and unlike @ WL where you check in for CCV/BRV inside the WL lobby, we'll need to check in @ the Villas lobby vs. the main hotel lobby?


----------



## hcortesis

Avery&Todd said:


> Wait - we have our first stay at VGF coming up in November and unlike @ WL where you check in for CCV/BRV inside the WL lobby, we'll need to check in @ the Villas lobby vs. the main hotel lobby?



You don't "need" to as you have the option to check in at the main desk of the hotel instead of at the villas


----------



## Avery&Todd

hcortesis said:


> You don't "need" to as you have the option to check in at the main desk of the hotel instead of at the villas


ok - great thank you!


----------



## Simba's Mom

For the poster who asked about Bell services.  I asked this same question when I was there last week.  I don't know their "normal" situation, but last week, all Bell Services came out of the Grand Floridian.  And I don't know about keeping items cold.  I understand there's some question about that possibly changing just this week.


----------



## sndral

We’ve always arrived & left via DME which drops you off at the main building right by bell services there. From there we turn right and head to the DVC building & chat w/ one of the CMs at one of the desks in the small lobby if needed, or just head to our villa if we’ve gotten a text. The main building check in seems much busier to me. We wheel our own suitcases, so don’t know the situation w/ bell services, one split stay we retrieved the suitcases from the main building bell services (we could have called from the villa for them to be delivered - but I’m impatient, so would rather collect them & wheel them myself.)


----------



## DeeCeeSW

Can anyone provide me with the current pool hours? TIA!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Simba's Mom said:


> For the poster who asked about Bell services.  I asked this same question when I was there last week.  I don't know their "normal" situation, but last week, all Bell Services came out of the Grand Floridian.  And I don't know about keeping items cold.  I understand there's some question about that possibly changing just this week.


SO if we arrive before our room is ready, since we should arrive in morning (as long as SW keeps to their schedule...HA!) then we'll need to check our bags with Bell Services in the main hotel lobby?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Avery&Todd said:


> SO if we arrive before our room is ready, since we should arrive in morning (as long as SW keeps to their schedule...HA!) then we'll need to check our bags with Bell Services in the main hotel lobby?


No, I checked mine at the Villas as they have their own bell services.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

We’re using a car service this time that will deliver us right to the villas main lobby. If bell services isn’t available, we’ll just bring our luggage to the main lobby to hold. I’m really hoping they’ll be able to keep a bag of groceries cold for us. If not, I’m not sure how I’m going to keep a gallon of milk cold in the FL heat! I’ll report back since we go next week.


----------



## Avery&Todd

CookieandOatmeal said:


> We’re using a car service this time that will deliver us right to the villas main lobby. If bell services isn’t available, we’ll just bring our luggage to the main lobby to hold. I’m really hoping they’ll be able to keep a bag of groceries cold for us. If not, I’m not sure how I’m going to keep a gallon of milk cold in the FL heat! I’ll report back since we go next week.


YES! please do!  This is exactly what we're doing too!!  Hired a car service from MCO and we're stopping at the store for essentials, aka "wine for hubby" and I'd like to store a few things in the fridge with bell services!!


----------



## CarolynFH

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I’m really hoping they’ll be able to keep a bag of groceries cold for us. If not, I’m not sure how I’m going to keep a gallon of milk cold in the FL heat! I’ll report back since we go next week.





Avery&Todd said:


> I'd like to store a few things in the fridge with bell services


I'm confident that they'll be able to store your items.  It sounds like this weekend's policy change relates to transporting perishables from one resort to another (they will not transfer perishables for you).  If you bring the items to Bell Services yourself, they'll store them for you.  AFAIK, there hasn't been official word from Disney on this (why are we not surprised?) but again, based on the reports I've read I'm confident that storage isn't the issue, transfer between resorts is.


----------



## Simba's Mom

LadybugsMum said:


> No, I checked mine at the Villas as they have their own bell services.



Then I wonder why Bell Services lied to me last week, when they told me that all Bell Services were at the main building, the GF?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Simba's Mom said:


> Then I wonder why Bell Services lied to me last week, when they told me that all Bell Services were at the main building, the GF?



I was there in mid April, so they could have changed. But it doesn't really make any sense since they have their own check in desks as well. BLT also has it's own check in desks and bell services.


----------



## CarolynFH

Doesn't Bell Services at VGF shut down at some point in the late evening, and all Bell Services is handled from the Main Building until some time in the morning?


----------



## erionm

CarolynFH said:


> Doesn't Bell Services at VGF shut down at some point in the late evening, and all Bell Services is handled from the Main Building until some time in the morning?


Unless it's changed, the front desk and bell services hours at VGF and BLT used to be 6 or 7 am to 10 pm daily.  Outside of those hours and you needed to go to the main building where they operate 24/7.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DVCsloth said:


> Looking forward to getting back to VGF next year. Been using my points to stay at the Riviera since there had been some pretty decent availability after the shutdown. I figured this would be a good time to try it since before the shutdown I rarely saw any standard view availability at 7 months. Now it looks like all of the resorts are booked up pretty solid. The only think I don't like about VGF is we used to be able to book a standard studio during the first or second week of December, but now they are being walked so bad that I changed my travel dates or I will just try for a 1BR. Hoping that VGF II doesn't make the 1BR at the Villas difficult to book.





sndral said:


> I’m a bit concerned as well, we love the 1 br.s and I’m hoping the flood of new points they sell for BPK doesn’t negatively impact my chance of getting a 1 br. in early Dec..





Ssplashhmtn said:


> I’m worried about it too.  I think the math says it will be a problem.   There will be many more owners, and no greater supply of 1beds.  I guess it could even out if current owners that stay in 1beds start to gravitate to the new studios, but I don’t expect that.


Add me to the list of those concerned about the availability of the 1 Bedrooms. I love Poly and GF, but I bought VGF specifically because I had the option of the 1 and 2 Bedrooms. We are a family of 5 and the extra space is nice as the kids get older. 
I also hope there is a distinction between booking but that the points are the same like Kidani and Jambo.


----------



## sjrec

CarolynFH said:


> I'm confident that they'll be able to store your items.  It sounds like this weekend's policy change relates to transporting perishables from one resort to another (they will not transfer perishables for you).  If you bring the items to Bell Services yourself, they'll store them for you.  AFAIK, there hasn't been official word from Disney on this (why are we not surprised?) but again, based on the reports I've read I'm confident that storage isn't the issue, transfer between resorts is.


This is what we experienced this week. The policy officially changed only two days ago. They will hold cold items, but will not transfer them to another resort. You make take them to the new resort and they will hold until check in. The CM we spoke with alluded to “an incident “ but wouldn’t elaborate! We didn’t have any perishables left, and they transferred a small bag of non-perishables for us along with our luggage-which was here when we checked in at the BCV at 2:00.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

sjrec said:


> This is what we experienced this week. The policy officially changed only two days ago. They will hold cold items, but will not transfer them to another resort. You make take them to the new resort and they will hold until check in. The CM we spoke with alluded to “an incident “ but wouldn’t elaborate! We didn’t have any perishables left, and they transferred a small bag of non-perishables for us along with our luggage-which was here when we checked in at the BCV at 2:00.


Aw man that's too bad.  We often do split stays and grocery delivery to the first resort.  It was so nice to have our groceries delivered to the second resort while we were off at a park.  Given the hassle of resort to resort transportation, this is another good reason to consider renting a car I guess.


----------



## Matty B13

Anyone know of a good pizza/sub/grinder place to order out from near VGF?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

We check in tomorrow and we got a welcome email from Disney that states:

We have the information you provided within the Online Check-In Service and you’re still eligible to use the Direct-to-Room service upon arrival. If your 11:59 PM estimated arrival time has changed, please update via Online Check-In. Providing an accurate ETA will allow us to try to have your room available when you arrive, when possible. We’ll send you room status updates when it gets closer to your arrival time

Ummm...no where did I tell them that we are arriving in at 11:59PM. When I go to Online Check-In, there's no way for me to alter the time because it just says Disney's Magical Express. There is no edit button. We're flying in from MA in the morning and our plane lands at 8:50am! Is this just a normal email from Disney that is just a little messed up?

Edit: Caught someone on chat and they said that is the time it defaults too when no time is put down.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I just flew on a flight from hell on SW. Delayed over two hours and when we finally got to Orlando, they had to divert our flight to Tampa because they were running low on fuel. At that time they couldn’t land because of cloud cover and didn’t have enough fuel to circle around I guess. Ugh. A 2, almost 3 hour nonstop flight turned into a 5 hour, one stop ordeal. Luckily, our room was ready at 11:30! So when we finally arrived at 3, we were able to drag our tired bodies up to our room. We’ve been up since 5am. We were suppose to land at 9am originally but got the alert of our delay at 2am.

I have a question about the jet tub, is there a way to turn off the constant cleaning cycle? I’m afraid it’s going to wake up my toddler!


----------



## CarolynFH

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I have a question about the jet tub, is there a way to turn off the constant cleaning cycle?


I would call Maintenance/Engineering or Housekeeping. It shouldn’t be running constantly.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

CarolynFH said:


> I would call Maintenance/Engineering or Housekeeping. It shouldn’t be running constantly.


It’s not running nonstop but every so often it comes on. I wonder if this is normal for the tub after it has been in use? It seems to have stopped.


----------



## CarolynFH

CookieandOatmeal said:


> It’s not running nonstop but every so often it comes on. I wonder if this is normal for the tub after it has been in use? It seems to have stopped.


I believe it’s supposed to run after it’s used but then shut itself off. It just seems strange it would still be running when you arrived at 3, if your room was ready at 11:30 (meaning housekeeping was finished cleaning it). If it’s running on and off, I’d definitely call and ask. Just do not call the “front desk”!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Finally back home and we all enjoyed our stay at our standard view 1 bedroom at VGF. I had requested higher floor, monorail view and our room did not disappoint! We even got a surprise fireworks view too. Our room number was 1327 and we looked out towards the main GF building. We had views of the monorail on the left side and and views of the beach/water on the right. My son loved being out on the balcony to people/monorail watch. Super nice!

*Can't seem to get the fireworks pic upright *


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Can someone help settle a TikTok debate for me? Do all GFV studios have the split bathroom and Murphy bed under the TV? (With the exception of maybe an accessible room) A cast member who works at the grand is debating that some studios are the exact layout to an animal kingdom villa value studio.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Grand Floridian Lake View one bedroom, #1508.  I had points to burn (expired on August first) so I took a solo trip in July, and was fortunate enough to get this.


----------



## Avery&Todd

EEEKK!!!  I got our Merriest After hours party this morning for Nov 12th - its our first ever "party" and I'm super excited!! I told DH that we were going, but not how much the tickets were    , and I'm excited enough for the 2 of us!!  

85 days until our first stay at the VGF!!  We've stayed in the hotel side but that was back in 2016....


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Avery&Todd said:


> EEEKK!!!  I got our Merriest After hours party this morning for Nov 12th - its our first ever "party" and I'm super excited!! I told DH that we were going, but not how much the tickets were    , and I'm excited enough for the 2 of us!!
> 
> 85 days until our first stay at the VGF!!  We've stayed in the hotel side but that was back in 2016....


So excited for you! I love Christmas at Disney! 
I was able to get December 21st this morning.  I definitely won’t be telling my hubby what I paid for our family of 5 either.   Now, I just need my waitlist to come through for that night (the only night I’m missing!)


----------



## Simba's Mom

Lakeview from my trip last month.  A month later I'm still dreaming about those views.  I was so fortunate to stay there as a non-owner.  Can't wait for the increase in studios so I might stay there again.


----------



## Airb330

Update from Disney today on the refurb. It starts in November. We will get new couches/Murphy bed as will the Poly (photos online already). That’s unexpected in a soft good refurbishment.


----------



## S22

Airb330 said:


> View attachment 598539
> Update from Disney today on the refurb. It starts in November. We will get new couches/Murphy bed as will the Poly (photos online already). That’s unexpected in a soft good refurbishment.


I own at both Poly and GF and I'm super excited! I really thought we'd have to wait for a full refurb to get these.


----------



## Airb330

S22 said:


> I own at both Poly and GF and I'm super excited! I really thought we'd have to wait for a full refurb to get these.


Same, didn’t think they were coming soon. I saw some far away photos from the poly. It should be nice. We thought the studios were a tad dark, hope they fix that. Now if someone could post Aulani refurb photos….


----------



## KTownRaider

Airb330 said:


> Update from Disney today on the refurb. It starts in November. We will get new couches/Murphy bed as will the Poly (photos online already). That’s unexpected in a soft good refurbishment.


With all the talk this week of Genie+ and up charges on other rides, I'm genuinely appreciative for this bit of positive news!


----------



## mrsap

Airb330 said:


> View attachment 598539
> Update from Disney today on the refurb. It starts in November. We will get new couches/Murphy bed as will the Poly (photos online already). That’s unexpected in a soft good refurbishment.


I’m very happy about this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nicole88s

KTownRaider said:


> With all the talk this week of Genie+ and up charges on other rides, I'm genuinely appreciative for this bit of positive news!



Yes! Me too. Great news about the murphy beds and I'm so happy to finally know a start date for the refurb! Does anyone know how long the soft goods usually take? Aren't the villas fairly small? Would you think they would be finished in 2 to 3 months or would you estimate longer?


----------



## dvc at last !

When do you think they will start selling new section?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

How long do you think the refurbishment would take when it starts in November?


----------



## Nabas

Airb330 said:


> View attachment 598539
> Update from Disney today on the refurb. It starts in November. We will get new couches/Murphy bed as will the Poly (photos online already). That’s unexpected in a soft good refurbishment.


We had a one-night stay in one of the newly renovated SSR rooms this July.

The sofa was very uncomfortable to sit on, almost as hard as wood.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Nabas said:


> We had a one-night stay in one of the newly renovated SSR rooms this July.
> 
> The sofa was very uncomfortable to sit on, almost as hard as wood.



Most definitely!  The sofas look good, but are not very comfortable.


----------



## CarolynFH

Nabas said:


> The sofa was very uncomfortable to sit on, almost as hard as wood.





Bellecruiser said:


> Most definitely! The sofas look good, but are not very comfortable.


There are always differences of opinion - DH and I liked the sofa in our 1 BR at SSR in July! We spent a lot of time there reading during the heat of the day and liked it being firm, giving us better support to sit up comfortably, and we especially liked the fact that the cushions didn’t slide off toward the floor. At BWV the cushions slide  forward so that we end up slouched down, very uncomfortable, and have to get up and reposition everything frequently. To each his own!


----------



## sndral

Ouch, my next VGF stay normally would be Dec. 2022, wonder what impact the refurb schedule will have on inventory, I may have to rethink when my next VGF visit will be.
Why would they begin refurbs right before DVC’s crazy popular early Dec.?


----------



## mrsap

sndral said:


> Ouch, my next VGF stay normally would be Dec. 2022, wonder what impact the refurb schedule will have on inventory, I may have to rethink when my next VGF visit will be.
> Why would they begin refurbs right before DVC’s crazy popular early Dec.?



Nooo… I guess I’ll be there during the refurb!! I wonder if they’ll move us? I’ll be so upset.


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> Nooo… I guess I’ll be there during the refurb!! I wonder if they’ll move us? I’ll be so upset. ☹


Oh wait, it’s scheduled for THIS Nov., so my next years trip should be safe, but sorry for those impacted who have this year holiday trips. The upside is if you have a studio maybe you’ll be moved to another building? I personally loved my stay in Sago Key, most nights I’d pause to enjoy the fireworks from the patio in front of Gasparillas on my way to my room. OTH, if I had a 1 or 2 br. a couple of rooms in an outer building would be disappointing.


----------



## mrsap

sndral said:


> Oh wait, it’s scheduled for THIS Nov., so my next years trip should be safe, but sorry for those impacted who have this year holiday trips. The upside is if you have a studio maybe you’ll be moved to another building? I personally loved my stay in Sago Key, most nights I’d pause to enjoy the fireworks from the patio in front of Gasparillas on my way to my room. OTH, if I had a 1 or 2 br. a couple of rooms in an outer building would be disappointing.



Just updating my reply: the CM I spoke to was not aware the VGF were being refurbished and assumed it was the new building they are converting. I had to tell her what’s going on.
…So, they don’t know anything yet, but I’ll keep you guys posted if I get any calls to move.


----------



## mrsap

Disregard.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

mrsap said:


> Nooo… I guess I’ll be there during the refurb!! I wonder if they’ll move us? I’ll be so upset. ☹


Me too! I have a split stay, so I guess I’ll be stalking the DVC site for another option because I don’t want a regular room either.


----------



## nuts

DVC holds back inventory just for these types of activities. They will probably take one room at a time out of rotation as they do the soft upgrades.


----------



## Nabas

Never mind


----------



## DisneyMom_3

nuts said:


> DVC holds back inventory just for these types of activities. They will probably take one room at a time out of rotation as they do the soft upgrades.


 I hope so, but they didn’t with the studios at PVB.  Lots of people have complained about being moved to the Moana rooms. I personally think they are beautiful and would be okay being moved there. They don’t have the kitchenette or extra bathroom space, so I totally understand why some were upset and saw it as a downgrade. I would view a regular room at GF as a downgrade as well, because I think they are a little plain/boring.


----------



## TinkB278

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where bell services is located? We are arriving early and need to drop off our bags but I’m not sure which building we need to do so at? Thanks so much!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

TinkB278 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me where bell services is located? We are arriving early and need to drop off our bags but I’m not sure which building we need to do so at? Thanks so much!!


You can drop them off at the Villas building near the spa. It has its own bell services.


----------



## Wendilou

I’m trying to surprise my daughter with a stay here soon.  Do you have to use your magic band to access the elevator?


----------



## Nabas

Wendilou said:


> I’m trying to surprise my daughter with a stay here soon.  Do you have to use your magic band to access the elevator?


No, not at the Villas.


----------



## CSLucas

Just got back from our stay in 1519 (lovely view of Poly and the monorail) and had a wonderful time! Going back to 1 bedrooms after this is going to be difficult...

I will say, this trip solidified our decision to make VGF our home. We almost bought RIV because of the price difference, but in my mind at least there is no comparison between the two (we did a split stay between RIV and VGF this trip)


----------



## Airb330

CSLucas said:


> Just got back from our stay in 1519 (lovely view of Poly and the monorail) and had a wonderful time! Going back to 1 bedrooms after this is going to be difficult...
> 
> I will say, this trip solidified our decision to make VGF our home. We almost bought RIV because of the price difference, but in my mind at least there is no comparison between the two (we did a split stay between RIV and VGF this trip)


Care to elaborate? We own at VGF and RIV doesn't really appeal to me (rooms are nice, but lobby and some areas feel too small IMO) but I am curious what you thought made VGF better? With the new building being added, VGF may be easier to book than RIV!


----------



## CSLucas

Airb330 said:


> Care to elaborate? We own at VGF and RIV doesn't really appeal to me (rooms are nice, but lobby and some areas feel too small IMO) but I am curious what you thought made VGF better? With the new building being added, VGF may be easier to book than RIV!


To me, RIV felt like a regular hotel with a few quick accents added to try to make it look "French", whereas VGF feels like it was well thought-out. The whole things feels more authentic and comfortable, whereas RIV to me felt like a shiny veneer over a Hilton. One thing I also love about Grand Floridian is that the lobby is its own relaxing space, whereas the RIV lobby felt very much to us like a place only meant for waiting for your room and dropping your bags. They are both certainly nice hotels, but I would never do a resort-only visit at RIV because it just doesn't have a destination feel to me. We took my in-laws, and they had the same general feeling about the two as we did. 

I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who prefer RIV to VGF, but this was just our experience/opinion! I'm really hoping the new addition doesn't put a huge strain on larger rooms!!


----------



## Airb330

CSLucas said:


> To me, RIV felt like a regular hotel with a few quick accents added to try to make it look "French", whereas VGF feels like it was well thought-out. The whole things feels more authentic and comfortable, *whereas RIV to me felt like a shiny veneer over a Hilton.* One thing I also love about Grand Floridian is that the lobby is its own relaxing space, whereas the RIV lobby felt very much to us like a place only meant for waiting for your room and dropping your bags.



Well put, that sums up my feelings too, but articulated better!


CSLucas said:


> I'm really hoping the new addition doesn't put a huge strain on larger rooms!!


Yes, same.


----------



## nuts

Even with the addition to the Grand Floridian, it will still have about 100 rooms less than the RIV.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Anyone booked for VGF that has been notified of being moved for renovations? I’m booked for December and haven’t heard anything. Not sure when they send out the emails.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Anyone booked for VGF that has been notified of being moved for renovations? I’m booked for December and haven’t heard anything. Not sure when they send out the emails.


I don’t see why current VGF reservations would be affected. They are renovating a non DVC building.


----------



## nicole88s

BWV Dreamin said:


> I don’t see why current VGF reservations would be affected. They are renovating a non DVC building.



They are also doing a soft goods refurb on the existing studios. Disney Parks Blog said the refurb is scheduled to start in November. The article said they are also replacing the couch/sofa bed combo with a pull down murphy bed.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> I don’t see why current VGF reservations would be affected. They are renovating a non DVC building.



They are also renovating the VGF main building. It’s a soft goods refurb.

I have not been notified of any changes to my current reservation yet.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Has any of this actually started?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

BWV Dreamin said:


> Has any of this actually started?


It is set to start in November. I was wondering if anyone has been notified that has reservations during the time frame. PVB studio guests were moved to regular Poly rooms and received emails alerting them of the change. I just can’t remember how long before the trip the emails were received.


----------



## pepperandchips

I’m sorry if this question has been repeatedly asked and answered but my search function isn’t working and it’s been a while since we’ve stayed at our home resort. Have the small toiletry bottles been replaced here yet to the big pumps? I’m working on my packing list.

Thank you!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

pepperandchips said:


> I’m sorry if this question has been repeatedly asked and answered but my search function isn’t working and it’s been a while since we’ve stayed at our home resort. Have the small toiletry bottles been replaced here yet to the big pumps? I’m working on my packing list.
> 
> Thank you!!


When we were there in April, we had the small individual bottles. That may change with the soft good refurb that will start in a couple of months.


----------



## pepperandchips

LadybugsMum said:


> When we were there in April, we had the small individual bottles. That may change with the soft good refurb that will start in a couple of months.


Thank you! Our stay starts October 7th so I think we’ll have the small ones as well. Appreciate your swift response!


----------



## Simba's Mom

LadybugsMum said:


> When we were there in April, we had the small individual bottles. That may change with the soft good refurb that will start in a couple of months.



Same for me in mid-July.


----------



## bigAWL

pepperandchips said:


> I’m sorry if this question has been repeatedly asked and answered but my search function isn’t working and it’s been a while since we’ve stayed at our home resort. Have the small toiletry bottles been replaced here yet to the big pumps? I’m working on my packing list.
> 
> Thank you!!


Small bottles in mid-August, too.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Do we know if during the deluxe guests extended evening hours that the boats will be still be running when the park closes late?? I know there is still the walking path and the monorail but I do love a good boat ride, especially at night!

I would assume so but wanted to check!


----------



## LadybugsMum

How long do soft goods updates usually take? We're taking my parents with us in May 2022 and I'm considering trying to get a 2 bedroom at GF. Our other choice is BLT which would be nice for the extra bathroom, but I like the esthetic of GF better. I wouldn't want to use the points on GF if the refurb isn't finished though.


----------



## hayesdvc

Can I check my bags in the DVC building?  I would drive up to the covered entrance.

TIA


----------



## LadybugsMum

hayesdvc said:


> Can I check my bags in the DVC building?  I would drive up to the covered entrance.
> 
> TIA


Yes, there's bell services specifically for the Villas


----------



## Simba's Mom

LadybugsMum said:


> Yes, there's bell services specifically for the Villas



This came up before, and has kind of confused me-when I stayed at the VGF in July, they told me that all bell services came out of the main hotel.  When they came to get and hold my bags, they told me I had to go to the main hotel to retrieve them. No signs of bell services in the villas then.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Simba's Mom said:


> This came up before, and has kind of confused me-when I stayed at the VGF in July, they told me that all bell services came out of the main hotel.  When they came to get and hold my bags, they told me I had to go to the main hotel to retrieve them. No signs of bell services in the villas then.


Weird. I used bell services at the Villas building in April. I picked up and dropped off my owner's locker at the Villas and they held my luggage as well. But, I did only ever go to/from the Villas in my rental car and didn't use Disney transpo.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

LadybugsMum said:


> Weird. I used bell services at the Villas building in April. I picked up and dropped off my owner's locker at the Villas and they held my luggage as well. But, I did only ever go to/from the Villas in my rental car and didn't use Disney transpo.


That is strange.  We were there July 5-8 and bell services took our bags at the Villas and delivered them to our room.  I think the refrigerated goods we had were being kept in the main building's bell services, but the Villa's bell services people handled everything for us.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney has offered a new look at the upcoming DVC expansion and refurbishment at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.*


----------



## ChipNdale8887

mrsap said:


> Disney has offered a new look at the upcoming DVC expansion and refurbishment at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443612454693580803


I don't see a kitchen or kitchenette... Hope its less points a night then.


----------



## mrsap

ChipNdale8887 said:


> I don't see a kitchen or kitchenette... Hope its less points a night then.



Pictures added above!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

mrsap said:


> Pictures added above!


Ahh okay there it is. Any pics of the kitchenette in the studios?


----------



## mrsap

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Ahh okay there it is. Any pics of the kitchenette in the studios?



I don’t see any, however there is a link attached for additional information… *HERE*

*Seems as there will be a STUDIO and DELUXE STUDIO. It doesn’t seem as a standard studio will have a sink, microwave or toaster (if I’m reading this properly…)*


Discover stylish accommodations evoking a world of Victorian charm and grandeur. The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa offer an array of room options, including:


NEW! Resort Studios
Deluxe Studios
1-Bedroom Villas
2-Bedroom Villas
3-Bedroom Villas
Whichever you choose, your stay at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will transport you to an era of bygone splendor, where you and your family can relax and explore at your leisure.


*NEW! Resort Studios**
These all-new Studios will sleep up to 5 Guests, with 2 queen-size beds and a day bed. Enjoy luxe touches like quartz countertops, ornate crown molding and patterned tile. Resort Studios also feature a flat-screen TV, a beverage center with a beverage cooler and coffee maker, and a gleaming bathroom with marble tile floors and a combo bath/shower.


*NEW! Enhancements to Deluxe Studios and Villas*
Deluxe Studios and Villas will soon be enhanced with cleverly redesigned living areas and the finest Victorian design touches, including new textiles in living rooms and bedrooms.


*Deluxe Studios*
Each Deluxe Studio sleeps up to 5, and will include a new pull-down, queen-size bed that tucks away seamlessly into the wall, in addition to a queen-size bed and a charming pull-down bunk-size bed that’s perfect for little ones. Deluxe Studios also have a full split bathroom with separate private areas, a flat-panel TV and a kitchenette with a wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffee maker.


----------



## Jellybean9

Will resort studios be fewer points than deluxe studios??


----------



## ChipNdale8887

mrsap said:


> *NEW! Resort Studios**
> These all-new Studios will sleep up to 5 Guests, with 2 queen-size beds and a day bed. Enjoy luxe touches like quartz countertops, ornate crown molding and patterned tile. Resort Studios also feature a flat-screen TV, a beverage center with a beverage cooler and coffee maker, and a gleaming bathroom with marble tile floors and a combo bath/shower.
> 
> *Deluxe Studios*
> Each Deluxe Studio sleeps up to 5, and will include a new pull-down, queen-size bed that tucks away seamlessly into the wall, in addition to a queen-size bed and a charming pull-down bunk-size bed that’s perfect for little ones. Deluxe Studios also have a full split bathroom with separate private areas, a flat-panel TV and a kitchenette with a wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffee maker.


Interesting. Resort Studios have 2 Queen Beds but no microwave, Toaster, or sink it seems. Wonder how many Resort Studios there will be? Wonder if most will be Resort Studios and the only Deluxe Studios will be attached to 2 or 3 bedroom units.


----------



## mrsap

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Interesting. Resort Studios have 2 Queen Beds but no microwave, Toaster, or sink it seems. Wonder how many Resort Studios there will be? Wonder if most will be Resort Studios and the only Deluxe Studios will be attached to 2 or 3 bedroom units.



I just saw that too!!! So it’s pretty much a resort room that you can use your points for. I hope there are a lot less of them compared to Deluxe!! I’m not sure how many DVC owners will want to essentially downgrade their room.


----------



## Airb330

*I am really worried we're never going to be able to book a Deluxe Studio again. *I don't want a 2 Queen Bed hotel room. At LEAST offer some with Kings, then I would consider the trade-offs. Resort King Studio, Resort Queen Studio. Sigh, they took the _easy _way out.

Overall, like the look on all of the photos. It certainly is not just a white box. The textile stuff may not be my taste, but it feels upscale.


----------



## mrsap

Airb330 said:


> *I am really worried we're never going to be able to book a Deluxe Studio again. *I don't want a 2 Queen Bed hotel room. At LEAST offer some with Kings, then I would consider the trade-offs. Resort King Studio, Resort Queen Studio. Sigh, they took the _easy _way out.
> 
> Overall, like the look on all of the photos. It certainly is not just a white box. The textile stuff may not be my taste, but it feels upscale.



I also don’t know how I feel about having to ‘share’ either!!   I guess I’ll reserve my thoughts for when booking starts after they’re done!!!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

mrsap said:


> I just saw that too!!! So it’s pretty much a resort room that you can use your points for. I hope there are a lot less of them compared to Deluxe!! I’m not sure how many DVC owners will want to essentially downgrade their room.


Well I believe AKV has these don't they? and Maybe Vero Beach or HHI? They were less points I think a Night so maybe it might be worth it for some?


----------



## ChipNdale8887

200 RESORT STUDIOS!!

Disney Vacation Club Reveals More Information on New DVC Villas Coming to Grand Floridian Resort - DVC Fan


----------



## Simba's Mom

Although generally I love it, the carpet in the living room above reminded me of a faded OKW carpet.  I'll bet it was the same interior designer.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

I honestly really like the looks of the Resort Studio Color Scheme over the Deluxe Studio.


----------



## Airb330

mrsap said:


> I just saw that too!!! So it’s pretty much a resort room that you can use your points for. I hope there are a lot less of them compared to Deluxe!! I’m not sure how many DVC owners will want to essentially downgrade their room.


There will be 200+ resort rooms (new building) and still 47 deluxes (original VGF building). I am not happy.



ChipNdale8887 said:


> I honestly really like the looks of the Resort Studio Color Scheme over the Deluxe Studio.


Same! Though I like both.


----------



## mrsap

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Well I believe AKV has these don't they? and Maybe Vero Beach or HHI? They were less points I think a Night so maybe it might be worth it for some?



Do they!? So AKV’s Value studios have no sinks, microwaves or toasters?? I thought the ‘value’ studio just meant a crappy view.


----------



## Airb330

mrsap said:


> Do they!? So AKV’s Value studios have no sinks, microwaves or toasters?? I thought the ‘value’ studio just meant a crappy view.


They are sightly smaller, but are deluxe studios with sinks, etc. 40% pool view, 40% savannah, 20% parking lot view. There are no straight up hotel rooms at AKV. Aulani however does have them.


----------



## KTownRaider

Initial thoughts while still processing these pics...  I'm sorry to see the wood floors go in the VGF1 deluxe studios.   The VGF2 studios are bigger and do look nice, but the shower/tub combo is going to produce a run on the 47 VGF1 deluxe studios with split bathroom.   Also not sure how I feel about having green being so prevalent in general.  Feels a bit dated, but not in a victorian way for me.   Hard to put my finger on it.  Maybe it'll grow on me- like a fungus.   The concept art isn't bad, but I do hope they will look better once they're actually completed.


----------



## Helvetica

ChipNdale8887 said:


> 200 RESORT STUDIOS!!
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Reveals More Information on New DVC Villas Coming to Grand Floridian Resort - DVC Fan



Well, that’s disappointing. I’d be a less disappointed if the second queen was a murphy bed, but I guess we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## nicole88s

Wow, I do not like the look of the refurb of the existing deluxe studios! Way too much brown and plaid. It looks really dark and blah. And the dark brown bed with drawers all around looks clunky and old fashioned. I'm really disappointed in their choices.

The new hotel studios look much better in my opinion. Much lighter and the finishings and color palette just look "nicer" to me.


----------



## Airb330

KTownRaider said:


> II'm sorry to see the wood floors go in the VGF1 deluxe studios.   The VGF2 studios are bigger and do look nice, but the shower/tub combo is going to produce a run on the 47 VGF1 deluxe studios with split bathroom.


The VGF1 studios only had wood near the entrance through the kitchennete. There's no photo of that area in the refurbishment photos, so maybe it's staying.

Same...hoping there's no run on the VGF1 studios.


----------



## tpskult

Jellybean9 said:


> Will resort studios be fewer points than deluxe studios??



The Opposite! Im betting they will be more points than the deluxe!
Classifying them as a different category would allow them to increase the point per night.


----------



## aoconnor

YIKES that neon pastel carpet and kitchen seating fabric in the existing 1/2 bedrooms? Weird choice... 

I like the design of the resort studios although boo to the combo shower and tub. A deluxe hotel needs a frameless glass shower, period.


----------



## aoconnor

tpskult said:


> The Opposite! Im betting they will be more points than the deluxe!
> Classifying them as a different category would allow them to increase the point per night.



I pray they are less (no kitchenette, no glass shower, etc) or at least the same. If they are *more* than the existing deluxe studios they are completely screwing over the existing owners, the rooms in the original building will be gone in an instant.


----------



## mrsap

tpskult said:


> The Opposite! Im betting they will be more points than the deluxe!
> Classifying them as a different category would allow them to increase the point per night.





aoconnor said:


> I pray they are less (no kitchenette, no glass shower, etc) or at least the same. If they are *more* than the existing deluxe studios they are completely screwing over the existing owners, the rooms in the original building will be gone in an instant.



To me, that would make no sense that a ‘standard’ type resort room would cost more than a Deluxe? How would they justify that?


----------



## aoconnor

mrsap said:


> To me, that would make no sense that a ‘standard’ type resort room would cost more than a Deluxe? How would they justify that?



Logically I agree it doesn't make sense, but business-wise the higher the points per night = the more points they have to sell = the more $$ they make. I'm sure they could come up with reasons why they're worth more to try to defend it - more square footage, two real beds, etc.


----------



## tpskult

aoconnor said:


> Logically I agree it doesn't make sense, but business-wise the higher the points per night = the more points they have to sell = the more $$ they make. I'm sure they could come up with reasons why they're worth more to try to defend it - more square footage, two real beds, etc.





aoconnor said:


> Logically I agree it doesn't make sense, but business-wise the higher the points per night = the more points they have to sell = the more $$ they make. I'm sure they could come up with reasons why they're worth more to try to defend it - more square footage, two real beds, etc.



I agree with you completely but the way things have been trending i can just imagine them being higher.
I certainly hope I am wrong and they are just the same amount.


----------



## Airb330

So when is the refurbishment of the original VGF building occuring? I didn't see rooms being taken out of inventory, etc. I thought it was supposed to start this autumn/winter.


----------



## mrsap

Airb330 said:


> So when is the refurbishment of the original VGF building occuring? I didn't see rooms being taken out of inventory, etc. I thought it was supposed to start this autumn/winter.



Supposed to be November. I haven’t heard anything regarding my Nov. trip yet.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

nicole88s said:


> View attachment 608867
> 
> Wow, I do not like the look of the refurb of the existing deluxe studios! Way too much brown and plaid. It looks really dark and blah. And the dark brown bed with drawers all around looks clunky and old fashioned. I'm really disappointed in their choices.
> 
> The new hotel studios look much better in my opinion. Much lighter and the finishings and color palette just look "nicer" to me.



Same.  I do not like this at all.  Drab brown and beige planned is not at all to my tastes. It also doesn't look particularly on theme with the era.


----------



## Marionnette

mrsap said:


> Supposed to be November. I haven’t heard anything regarding my Nov. trip yet.


They originally had everything blocked off for early December when 11-month booking came out. There were rooms that could not have possibly been reserved by other members which were taken out of inventory without explanation. 

After multiple complaints from members, the rooms suddenly became available. Yeah, I was one of those members who emailed Terri Schultz about it. I hope that my reservation isn't affected. We specifically booked a 2BR at VGF because we have a conference there and we're bringing an infant. I'll be beyond pissed if they move us to another resort or put us in hotel rooms.


----------



## kilik64

Those worried about the points per night, could they do this instead?

Raise the points on the deluxe studios and then put the new resort rooms at the old price point of the deluxe studios? Theres a gap between studio and 1br that they could shift those deluxe studios into. Not sure if they can do that based on rules, but just a thought.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsap said:


> Supposed to be November. I haven’t heard anything regarding my Nov. trip yet.


We are staying at VGF at end of November and we’ve not heard anything either.


----------



## TheMick424

mrsap said:


> *Disney has offered a new look at the upcoming DVC expansion and refurbishment at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.*


Thanks for posting these!  Is the third picture from a 2-Bedroom?  I haven't seen this picture posted elsewhere.


----------



## Marionnette

TheMick424 said:


> Thanks for posting these!  Is the third picture from a 2-Bedroom?  I haven't seen this picture posted elsewhere.


Looks like a 1BR with lockoff to a studio. The door toward the back on the left side of the picture would lead to the studio, which counts as the second bedroom in a 2BR lockoff.


----------



## TheMick424

Marionnette said:


> Looks like a 1BR with lockoff to a studio. The door toward the back on the left side of the picture would lead to the studio, which counts as the second bedroom in a 2BR lockoff.


Oh, that could be. I was referring to the picture with the 2 queen beds with the plaid headboards.


----------



## Marionnette

TheMick424 said:


> Oh, that could be. I was referring to the picture with the 2 queen beds with the plaid headboards.


Yeah. That looks like it might be from a dedicated 2BR. 

https://www.disboards.com/media/dvc-floorplan-grand-floridian-two-bedroom-jpg.88935/


----------



## sndral

The hotel rooms at Big Pine Key that are going to get a soft goods refurb + new surfaces in the bathrooms and be sold as resort studios are 440 sq. feet whereas the deluxe studios in the original VGF building are 374 sq. ft.. I suppose based on that size difference they could justify charging more for the resort studios.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

ChipNdale8887 said:


> I honestly really like the looks of the Resort Studio Color Scheme over the Deluxe Studio.


Totally agree!! When I saw the Resort Studio room, I thought it looked elegant! Then, I saw the refurbed and was a little sad. I definitely prefer the current more Victorian feel that they have now.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Totally agree!! When I saw the Resort Studio room, I thought it looked elegant! Then, I saw the refurbed and was a little sad. I definitely prefer the current more Victorian feel that they have now.


I’m feeling much better! According to  https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...n-vacation-club-rooms-coming-to-disney-world/ (is it okay to mention them on here?), the plaid picture with two beds is from the bedroom(s) in the Grand Villa. I’m hoping it’s the 3rd bedroom only. The deluxe studio does have the plaid headboard. The 1 BR (which is what we will usually stay in) doesn’t have the plaid and neither does the second bedroom if in a 2BR.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

TheMick424 said:


> Thanks for posting these!  Is the third picture from a 2-Bedroom?  I haven't seen this picture posted elsewhere.


I think that picture is from the Grand Villa. See my previous post.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

nicole88s said:


> View attachment 608867
> 
> Wow, I do not like the look of the refurb of the existing deluxe studios! Way too much brown and plaid. It looks really dark and blah. And the dark brown bed with drawers all around looks clunky and old fashioned. I'm really disappointed in their choices.
> 
> The new hotel studios look much better in my opinion. Much lighter and the finishings and color palette just look "nicer" to me.


I agree, but with a soft goods refurbishment, they do not usually replace the furniture. This is the same furniture that is there now just reupholstered (other than replacing the sofa bed with a Murphy bed).


----------



## jbreen2010

Soft good refurbs I think are not things like the furniture. The Reno pictures look nice


----------



## mamaofsix

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I’m feeling much better! According to  https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...n-vacation-club-rooms-coming-to-disney-world/ (is it okay to mention them on here?), the plaid picture with two beds is from the bedroom(s) in the Grand Villa. I’m hoping it’s the 3rd bedroom only. The deluxe studio does have the plaid headboard. The 1 BR (which is what we will usually stay in) doesn’t have the plaid and neither does the second bedroom if in a 2BR.  View attachment 609818View attachment 609822View attachment 609823View attachment 609824


These look great - thanks for posting!


----------



## nicole88s

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I agree, but with a soft goods refurbishment, they do not usually replace the furniture. This is the same furniture that is there now just reupholstered (other than replacing the sofa bed with a Murphy bed).



I know they don't replace the furniture. It's the brown on brown on brown palette I don't care for. The furniture is already brown, so let's do a brown headboard AND brown curtains! 

I know decorating is subjective and some people may like this new design. There is just something about it that looks wrong to me and it just doesn't feel like it's nice enough for Disney's flagship resort. The new studios in Big Pine Key do look nice to me. It's just the OG studios look like a Dad's den, not something I would expect in a nice hotel.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

nicole88s said:


> I know they don't replace the furniture. It's the brown on brown on brown palette I don't care for. The furniture is already brown, so let's do a brown headboard AND brown curtains!
> 
> I know decorating is subjective and some people may like this new design. There is just something about it that looks wrong to me and it just doesn't feel like it's nice enough for Disney's flagship resort. The new studios in Big Pine Key do look nice to me. It's just the OG studios look like a Dad's den, not something I would expect in a nice hotel.


I agree! I don’t care for the brown plaid either. It doesn’t look Victorian. I’m hopeful it looks better in person.


----------



## aoconnor

I've convinced myself that this is going to make it hard to get the existing standard view deluxe studios because:

1) The standard view resort studios will probably be cheaper than standard view deluxe studios and perhaps go first, which is good...
2) However, there will be lake view resort studios (quite a few since a whole long side of the building faces the water) AND theme park view resort studios that are likely more points than the standard view deluxe. 

Once the standard view resort rooms are gone, people will probably book the next cheapest thing which would be the standard view deluxe in the original building.

Booooo.


----------



## JessicaW1234

nicole88s said:


> They are also doing a soft goods refurb on the existing studios. Disney Parks Blog said the refurb is scheduled to start in November. The article said they are also replacing the couch/sofa bed combo with a pull down murphy bed.


Will all existing studios get the two beds  instead of the pull out couch or just the new ones being built in big pine key?


----------



## Marionnette

JessicaW1234 said:


> Will all existing deluxe studios get the two beds  instead of the pull out couch or just the new ones being built in big pine key?


Only the resort studios in Big Pine Key will have the 2 queen beds. The deluxe studios in VGF1 will have the sofa/murphy bed.


----------



## JessicaW1234

mrsap said:


> I don’t see any, however there is a link attached for additional information… *HERE*
> 
> *Seems as there will be a STUDIO and DELUXE STUDIO. It doesn’t seem as a standard studio will have a sink, microwave or toaster (if I’m reading this properly…)*
> 
> 
> Discover stylish accommodations evoking a world of Victorian charm and grandeur. The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa offer an array of room options, including:
> 
> 
> NEW! Resort Studios
> Deluxe Studios
> 1-Bedroom Villas
> 2-Bedroom Villas
> 3-Bedroom Villas
> Whichever you choose, your stay at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will transport you to an era of bygone splendor, where you and your family can relax and explore at your leisure.
> 
> 
> *NEW! Resort Studios**
> These all-new Studios will sleep up to 5 Guests, with 2 queen-size beds and a day bed. Enjoy luxe touches like quartz countertops, ornate crown molding and patterned tile. Resort Studios also feature a flat-screen TV, a beverage center with a beverage cooler and coffee maker, and a gleaming bathroom with marble tile floors and a combo bath/shower.
> 
> 
> *NEW! Enhancements to Deluxe Studios and Villas*
> Deluxe Studios and Villas will soon be enhanced with cleverly redesigned living areas and the finest Victorian design touches, including new textiles in living rooms and bedrooms.
> 
> 
> *Deluxe Studios*
> Each Deluxe Studio sleeps up to 5, and will include a new pull-down, queen-size bed that tucks away seamlessly into the wall, in addition to a queen-size bed and a charming pull-down bunk-size bed that’s perfect for little ones. Deluxe Studios also have a full split bathroom with separate private areas, a flat-panel TV and a kitchenette with a wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffee maker.


So will there be three studio categories: resort studios, deluxe studios and standard studios? The article above mentions "new pull down Murphy bed" in deluxe studios.


----------



## Marionnette

JessicaW1234 said:


> So will there be three studio categories: resort studios, deluxe studios and standard studios? The article above mentions "new pull down Murphy bed" in deluxe studios.


There are two types of studios: resort and deluxe.

There are two deluxe studio views: standard and lake.

It is speculated that there could be up to 3 different resort studio views: standard, lake and theme park.

"Standard" in both cases refers to the view and not the layout of the room.


----------



## Nabas

aoconnor said:


> 1) The standard view resort studios will probably be cheaper than standard view deluxe studios and perhaps go first, which is good...


I’m not convinced of this.

First, the new Resort Studios are considerably larger in terms of square feet.  In the hotel and timeshare industries, square footage is an important consideration for cost.

Second, DVD’s recent history has been to charge as much as they think they can get away with.  I suspect the new Studios will require at least as many points as the old Studios.


----------



## Nabas

Marionnette said:


> There are two types of studios: resort and deluxe.
> 
> There are two deluxe studio views: standard and lake.
> 
> It is speculated that there could be up to 3 different resort studio views: standard, lake and theme park.
> 
> "Standard" in both cases refers to the view and not the layout of the room.


So it’s theoretically possible that VGF owners will have up to 5 categories of Studios to choose from.

As @aoconner wrote earlier, the least expensive rooms will almost certainly go first.

But if there is a category of “theme park view”, it will be interesting to see if these go even faster since there would be so few of them, like Club Level at AKV.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> So it’s theoretically possible that VGF owners will have up to 5 categories of Studios to choose from.
> 
> As @aoconner wrote earlier, the least expensive rooms will almost certainly go first.
> 
> But if there is a category of “theme park view”, it will be interesting to see if these go even faster since there would be so few of them, like Club Level at AKV.



I wish they’d do Club Level for TPV here. I’d be all over that.


----------



## kilik64

Nabas said:


> I’m not convinced of this.
> 
> First, the new Resort Studios are considerably larger in terms of square feet.  In the hotel and timeshare industries, square footage is an important consideration for cost.
> 
> Second, DVD’s recent history has been to charge as much as they think they can get away with.  I suspect the new Studios will require at least as many points as the old Studios.
> 
> It would not surprise me I


But no kitchenette (possibly not even a toaster or microwave as i dont think those were mentioned, and only a beverage cooler) and two beds instead of a bed and pull down murphy (some people prefer one or the other). Plus way more inventory. Even if they break it down to standard, lake, TP views, i would bet only the TP view is higher or equal to a normal lake view studio.

Im thinking standard resort > lake resort> standard deluxe > lake deluxe =/> TP resort


----------



## TinkB278

ChipNdale8887 said:


> I honestly really like the looks of the Resort Studio Color Scheme over the Deluxe Studio.


I agree! I don’t like the plaid in the deluxe studio.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

There’s still a few unique floor plans in Big Pine Key that I’m curious about.

4 Deluxe/Turret rooms - floors 2-5 (5th floor has no balcony)
4 TPV corner rooms - floors 1-4, they have two balconies
1 One bedroom suite - 5th floor, pool view, parlor has no balcony
1 Two bedroom suite - 5th floor, lagoon view, parlor has no balcony

Depending what they do here, there could be up to 3 rooms without balconies. But at a minimum, there are rooms that will have larger floor plans.


----------



## Simba's Mom

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> There’s still a few unique floor plans in Big Pine Key that I’m curious about.
> 
> 4 Deluxe/Turret rooms - floors 2-5 (5th floor has no balcony)
> 4 TPV corner rooms - floors 1-4, they have two balconies
> 1 One bedroom suite - 5th floor, pool view, parlor has no balcony
> 1 Two bedroom suite - 5th floor, lagoon view, parlor has no balcony
> 
> Depending what they do here, there could be up to 3 rooms without balconies. But at a minimum, there are rooms that will have larger floor plans.



And since they've already stated that the Big Pine Key conversion will be all studios, it will be interesting to see what happens to those suites.  I'd hate to get a studio that doesn't have a balcony-I remember meeting the people who were in the BRV with no balcony-they were NOT happy!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

By my count, here’s the current numbers. If they utilize the suite bedrooms and not the living rooms, I can get to 200 and only the 5th floor turret room wouldn’t have a balcony.

1st floor (43 rooms)

Courtyard Pool View - 17
Lagoon View - 19
Park View - 7 (includes 1 corner)

2nd floor (46 rooms)

Courtyard Pool View - 19 (includes 1 deluxe/turret with balcony)
Lagoon View - 20
Park View - 7 (includes 1 corner)

3rd floor (46 rooms)

Courtyard Pool View - 19 (includes 1 deluxe/turret with balcony)
Lagoon View - 20
Park View - 7 (includes 1 corner)

4th floor (46 rooms)

Courtyard Pool View - 19 (includes 1 deluxe/turret with balcony)
Lagoon View - 20
Park View - 7 (includes 1 corner)

5th floor (16 rooms, 2 suites/3 bedrooms)

Courtyard Pool View - 8 (includes 1 deluxe/turret without balcony)
Lagoon View - 8
One Bedroom Suite Pool View
Two Bedroom Suite Lagoon View


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

My daughter and I are planning a trip to WDW for early Dec of 2022.  We are new DVC owners and own at AKV, so I will book that at 11 months to guarantee somewhere to stay.  However, it has always been DD's dream to stay at the Grand Floridian, so I would like to switch our stay at the 7 month mark.  How difficult is it to book a studio at GF at 7 months for the first week in Dec?  If needed, I am okay using points for 1 bedroom.  Is that a more realistic possibility?  I prefer Standard but am open to other views if needed.  We are hoping to stay one week.  Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## Marionnette

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My daughter and I are planning a trip to WDW for early Dec of 2022.  We are new DVC owners and own at AKV, so I will book that at 11 months to guarantee somewhere to stay.  However, it has always been DD's dream to stay at the Grand Floridian, so I would like to switch our stay at the 7 month mark.  How difficult is it to book a studio at GF at 7 months for the first week in Dec?  If needed, I am okay using points for 1 bedroom.  Is that a more realistic possibility?  I prefer Standard but am open to other views if needed.  We are hoping to stay one week.  Thanks in advance for your insight!


The current VGF is nearly impossible to book the first two weeks of December unless you own there. That's everything from studios up to GVs. Even owners get shut out or end up piecing their trip together because there are so few villas there. 

But once VGF2 goes on sale, studio availability will change. It will still be hard to get inside of 7 months because a lot of DVC members who do not own at VGF will want to use their "cheaper" points to stay at the flagship resort. And the first two weeks of December will be stiff competition right at 7 months.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Marionnette said:


> The current VGF is nearly impossible to book the first two weeks of December unless you own there. That's everything from studios up to GVs. Even owners get shut out or end up piecing their trip together because there are so few villas there.
> 
> But once VGF2 goes on sale, studio availability will change. It will still be hard to get inside of 7 months because a lot of DVC members who do not own at VGF will want to use their "cheaper" points to stay at the flagship resort. And the first two weeks of December will be stiff competition right at 7 months.



Thank you for this info.  It's not what I had hoped to hear, but it's good to have a realistic sense of what to expect.


----------



## Nabas

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My daughter and I are planning a trip to WDW for early Dec of 2022.  We are new DVC owners and own at AKV, so I will book that at 11 months to guarantee somewhere to stay.  However, it has always been DD's dream to stay at the Grand Floridian, so I would like to switch our stay at the 7 month mark.  How difficult is it to book a studio at GF at 7 months for the first week in Dec?  If needed, I am okay using points for 1 bedroom.  Is that a more realistic possibility?  I prefer Standard but am open to other views if needed.  We are hoping to stay one week.  Thanks in advance for your insight!


We bought at VGF exactly because we want to stay there in the first two weeks of December and knew it would be nearly impossible to book there otherwise without getting extremely lucky (I.e. a cancellation).

Really though, the first 2 weeks of December are among the hardest to book at any DVC resort. Low points, good weather, moderate crowds, and Christmas decorations!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nabas said:


> We bought at VGF exactly because we want to stay there in the first two weeks of December and knew it would be nearly impossible to book there otherwise without getting extremely lucky (I.e. a cancellation).
> 
> Really though, the first 2 weeks of December are among the hardest to book at any DVC resort. Low points, good weather, moderate crowds, and Christmas decorations!



Thank you for your reply!  I wonder if we should consider booking sometime in Nov?  When does the holiday decor usually go up at GF?


----------



## Marionnette

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I wonder if we should consider booking sometime in Nov?  When does the holiday decor usually go up at GF?


There's a lottery every year that determines the order in which resorts get decorated. Generally speaking, they are all fully decorated by Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Marionnette said:


> There's a lottery every year that determines the order in which resorts get decorated. Generally speaking, they are all fully decorated by Thanksgiving week.


Thank you!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Nabas said:


> I’m not convinced of this.
> 
> First, the new Resort Studios are considerably larger in terms of square feet.  In the hotel and timeshare industries, square footage is an important consideration for cost.
> 
> Second, DVD’s recent history has been to charge as much as they think they can get away with.  I suspect the new Studios will require at least as many points as the old Studios.


I agree on both points.  The bigger room with a second bed and arguably better location (closer to the main building) might allow them to charge more.  

The second point is even better.  Disney is converting these rooms to DVC for the sole purpose of making serious bucks.  The more points they plan to charge per night, the more points they have available to sell.  I'd be shocked if the new rooms didn't go for more points than the existing studio villas. My prediction is that these go for more than the existing studios and that current villa studio rooms sell out fast.  I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Nabas

PsycProfPlum said:


> I agree on both points.  The bigger room with a second bed and arguably better location (closer to the main building) might allow them to charge more.
> 
> The second point is even better.  Disney is converting these rooms to DVC for the sole purpose of making serious bucks.  The more points they plan to charge per night, the more points they have available to sell.  I'd be shocked if the new rooms didn't go for more points than the existing studio villas. My prediction is that these go for more than the existing studios and that current villa studio rooms sell out fast.  I hope I'm wrong!


One of my worries is that VGF2 rooms end up requiring a lot more points than VGF1 Studios, and then Disney in a few years "balancing" this by increasing the point required for VGF1 Studios!

Since Disney has already announced that VGF2 is part of the same association as VGF1, it sounds like an easy way to hike up the price of VGF1 Studios without violating the law.

But existing VGF1 owners would be furious.  They might even be able to successfully sue.

IMO, the way that creates the least headache for everyone is to use the same point chart for VGF1 and VGF2 Studios, with perhaps a third category for the handful of VGF2 Studios that have a view of the Magic Kingdom.

We'd end up with 5 different types of studios to book:

VGF1 Standard View
VGF2 Standard View
VGF1 Lake View
VGF2 Lake View
VGF2 Theme Park View
Some owners will prefer 2 queen beds, and some owners will prefer a sink and microwave.


----------



## hcortesis

PsycProfPlum said:


> The more points they plan to charge per night, the more points they have available to sell. I'd be shocked if the new rooms didn't go for more points than the existing studio villas.



Couldn't they get the same result by keeping the points per room the same as VGF1 but charging more per point to purchase?  Then everyone wins.  Sort of.


----------



## Nabas

hcortesis said:


> Couldn't they get the same result by keeping the points per room the same as VGF1 but charging more per point to purchase?  Then everyone wins.  Sort of.


The risk is that, like everything, VGF2 won't sell in sufficient volume if it is priced too high.


----------



## lizdis1

Would the studios in VGF 2 connect like at poly? Thoughts?


----------



## sdk1231

I have my first stay at VGF coming up over New Years weekend.  I've booked a 1 bedroom standard view.  I'll be traveling with my husband and 17 year old daughter.  We'll be meeting my CM daughter.  She'll be doing some grocery shopping in advance of our arrival, fortunately for me.  Any tips/tricks on staying and cooking at VGF?  I stay at the GF all the time, just new to the Villas. Looking forward to having the option to cook/eat in the room. What's the coffee situation there?  Pot or Keurig?


----------



## mrsap

sdk1231 said:


> I have my first stay at VGF coming up over New Years weekend.  I've booked a 1 bedroom standard view.  I'll be traveling with my husband and 17 year old daughter.  We'll be meeting my CM daughter.  She'll be doing some grocery shopping in advance of our arrival, fortunately for me.  Any tips/tricks on staying and cooking at VGF?  I stay at the GF all the time, just new to the Villas. Looking forward to having the option to cook/eat in the room. What's the coffee situation there?  Pot or Keurig?



The villas have 12 cup pots, flat bottom filters, if you’re looking to bring your own. I absolutely love the rooms, I hope you enjoy it!!

ETA: Here are my 1br. pics from November, if you’re interested *HERE*


----------



## sdk1231

mrsap said:


> The villas have 12 cup pots, flat bottom filters, if you’re looking to bring your own. I absolutely love the rooms, I hope you enjoy it!!
> 
> ETA: Here are my 1br. pics from November, if you’re interested *HERE*


Great info on the coffee - thanks!  And great room photos!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

lizdis1 said:


> Would the studios in VGF 2 connect like at poly? Thoughts?


There are currently a number of rooms in Big Pine Key that connect, so my assumption is that they will keep it that way.


----------



## mrsap

*Foodie Guide to Holidays at Disney Resort Hotels*

*Grand Floridian *


Cítricos

Pumpkin Cheesecake – Pumpkin cheesecake resting on a spiced chiffon cake topped with cassis mousse and a pumpkin seed-ginger crumble with caramel sauce (_available Nov. 27_)
Gasparilla Island Grill

Pumpkin Pie Cake Pop – Pumpkin spice jumbo cake pop enrobed in white chocolate to resemble an autumn pumpkin (_available Nov. 1-Dec. 1_)
Fall Flavors Cupcake – Cinnamon-spiced cupcake with apple filling topped with a sugar pumpkin and maple buttercream in festive fall colors (_available Nov. 1-Dec. 1_)
Happy Holidays Cake Pop – Triple chocolate cake pop enrobed in white chocolate with festive winter décor (_available Dec. 1-Jan. 1_)
Very Merry Minnie Mouse Cupcake – Chocolate cupcake filled with cookies and cream mousse and topped with ganache-dipped buttercream with cookie ears and chocolate a holiday bow (_available Dec. 1-Jan. 1_)
Red Velvet Wreath Cupcake – Red velvet cupcake filled with cream cheese mousse and topped with a vanilla buttercream wreath and a chocolate bow (_available Dec. 1-Jan. 1_)
S’more Cookie – Graham chocolate chip cookie piled with toasted marshmallows and M&M’S (_available Dec. -Jan. 1_)
Narcoossee’s

Pumpkin Spice Bundt Cake – Pumpkin cake filled with white chocolate cream cheese mousse with brown sugar glaze and orange marmalade sauce (_available Nov. 27_)


In addition to all the sweet holiday treats, our Disney pastry chefs have been busy creating gingerbread masterpieces to get us all in the holiday spirit! Check out all the locations to see these edible marvels!

 Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Lobby


This stunning life-size storybook gingerbread house with “cinnamon clouds” puffing from the chimney is beautifully decorated with white chocolate candy canes, edible snowflakes, and sugar poinsettias. Treats for sale include house-made Gingerbread Houses and Gingerbread Ornaments. (_Nov. 10-Jan. 1_)


----------



## mrsap

*Grand Gingerbread House Structure Built Overnight*


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Anyone heard an update on when the refurbishment is starting? Has anyone received an email letting them know they are being moved? (I have a reservation next month and haven’t heard anything. While I would LOVE a refurbished room with the Murphy bed, I mainly just do not want to be moved.)


----------



## mrsap

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Anyone heard an update on when the refurbishment is starting? Has anyone received an email letting them know they are being moved? (I have a reservation next month and haven’t heard anything. While I would LOVE a refurbished room with the Murphy bed, I mainly just do not want to be moved.)



I have not heard anything yet!


----------



## Avery&Todd

so, we check into the VGF next Wed for a quick 4 night stay in a 1 br - we've only stayed in the hotel side, never the villas.  I told DH that I was treating us to this trip and paid for it OOP with some bonus money I got from work.....and he was fine with it but does not know how much I spent..   

I've been looking for a 1 br at BLT in a standard view to save a little money (or that was the plan) since the BLT lake & park view are equal to or more expensive than my standard view at VGF...

and there has NOT been a standard view open up at BLT since I booked the VGF.... until this morning..and it will save me just over $800...but I just don't want to leave the VGF...I want to be all bougie and fancy pants for 4 nights....  

and we've stayed at BLT last October and it was super convenient to MK and now with the monorail open to Epcot they're both a great location...

its ok that I want to spend this $$ at VGF, right? I mean the trip is 100% paid for - the room, the tickets (we're AP) and all food bc I have $3k in gift cards...


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> so, we check into the VGF next Wed for a quick 4 night stay in a 1 br - we've only stayed in the hotel side, never the villas.  I told DH that I was treating us to this trip and paid for it OOP with some bonus money I got from work.....and he was fine with it but does not know how much I spent..
> 
> I've been looking for a 1 br at BLT in a standard view to save a little money (or that was the plan) since the BLT lake & park view are equal to or more expensive than my standard view at VGF...
> 
> and there has NOT been a standard view open up at BLT since I booked the VGF.... until this morning..and it will save me just over $800...but I just don't want to leave the VGF...I want to be all bougie and fancy pants for 4 nights....
> 
> and we've stayed at BLT last October and it was super convenient to MK and now with the monorail open to Epcot they're both a great location...
> 
> its ok that I want to spend this $$ at VGF, right? I mean the trip is 100% paid for - the room, the tickets (we're AP) and all food bc I have $3k in gift cards...



I think if your heart is set on The Grand, I would keep it. I would probably end up regretting it the whole time, especially if my heart was set somewhere else. Good luck deciding!!!!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> I think if your heart is set on The Grand, I would keep it. I would probably end up regretting it the whole time, especially if my heart was set somewhere else. Good luck deciding!!!!!


I do keep checking our dates and the room @ BLT is still there but I just can't convince myself to switch resorts!

I know I would regret the switch and I'm sure if I booked BLT std view, that it would probably be a view of the garbage bins and that would totally make me even more sad I'd switched!

and this last year has been hard on us all and we deserve to be fancy at the VGF!

and I'm hoping that with us staying there DH will see the need for us to buy more DVC points so we can stay at the VGF more often!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Avery&Todd said:


> so, we check into the VGF next Wed for a quick 4 night stay in a 1 br - we've only stayed in the hotel side, never the villas.  I told DH that I was treating us to this trip and paid for it OOP with some bonus money I got from work.....and he was fine with it but does not know how much I spent..
> 
> I've been looking for a 1 br at BLT in a standard view to save a little money (or that was the plan) since the BLT lake & park view are equal to or more expensive than my standard view at VGF...
> 
> and there has NOT been a standard view open up at BLT since I booked the VGF.... until this morning..and it will save me just over $800...but I just don't want to leave the VGF...I want to be all bougie and fancy pants for 4 nights....
> 
> and we've stayed at BLT last October and it was super convenient to MK and now with the monorail open to Epcot they're both a great location...
> 
> its ok that I want to spend this $$ at VGF, right? I mean the trip is 100% paid for - the room, the tickets (we're AP) and all food bc I have $3k in gift cards...


Which would you regret more - spending the $800 or not staying at the Grand Floridian?
When it comes to Disney vacations, I rarely regret spending the extra money. Before purchasing DVC, I had the option to spend an extra $600 for 3 nights at the Poly (over a moderate). I decided to save the money and while we had a great time, I still wish I would’ve just spent the extra $600.
It sounds like you really want to stay at VGF. Are you going to be wishing you would’ve stayed there instead if you ride the monorail and pass by it? What would you do with the extra $800 savings? 
If it’s already paid for, be fancy pants for 4 nights if that’s what you want!


----------



## Avery&Todd

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Which would you regret more - spending the $800 or not staying at the Grand Floridian?
> When it comes to Disney vacations, I rarely regret spending the extra money. Before purchasing DVC, I had the option to spend an extra $600 for 3 nights at the Poly (over a moderate). I decided to save the money and while we had a great time, I still wish I would’ve just spent the extra $600.
> It sounds like you really want to stay at VGF. Are you going to be wishing you would’ve stayed there instead if you ride the monorail and pass by it? What would you do with the extra $800 savings?
> If it’s already paid for, be fancy pants for 4 nights if that’s what you want!


you're 100% right!! I'm SURE if I had changed our resort I would have regretted it the whole time and if little things had gone wrong, or wasn't as magical I would have been thinking the whole time "I"m sure if we were at the VGF, then this would have been different"!

and...it's too late now since the room at BLT is GONE!  

oh well - my plan is to stay at BLT next October, so I'm going to live it up at the VGF in ONE week from today!!  

thanks everyone for supporting my fancy-pantness!!


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> you're 100% right!! I'm SURE if I had changed our resort I would have regretted it the whole time and if little things had gone wrong, or wasn't as magical I would have been thinking the whole time "I"m sure if we were at the VGF, then this would have been different"!
> 
> and...it's too late now since the room at BLT is GONE!
> 
> oh well - my plan is to stay at BLT next October, so I'm going to live it up at the VGF in ONE week from today!!
> 
> thanks everyone for supporting my fancy-pantness!!



That’s what we’re here for!!! 

Walking into The Grand next week like…


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> That’s what we’re here for!!!
> 
> Walking into The Grand next week like…
> View attachment 619203


HA!! YES, that would be my plan!!

I'll be fancy Angela and my DH can be....


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> HA!! YES, that would be my plan!!
> 
> I'll be fancy Angela and my DH can be....
> 
> View attachment 619206



 Enjoy it!!! Please take lots of pics for us!!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> Enjoy it!!! Please take lots of pics for us!!!


I WILL!!!  I'll be a picture fiend!!


----------



## Jen0107c




----------



## CvilleDiane

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Anyone heard an update on when the refurbishment is starting? Has anyone received an email letting them know they are being moved? (I have a reservation next month and haven’t heard anything. While I would LOVE a refurbished room with the Murphy bed, I mainly just do not want to be moved.)


I haven’t heard anything about it starting or being delayed. It’s slated to start in November (any day now!!) so we should hear something soon, right??


----------



## mrsap

CvilleDiane said:


> I haven’t heard anything about it starting or being delayed. It’s slated to start in November (any day now!!) so we should hear something soon, right??



I hope they at least give a start date, so those of us with upcoming trips know what to expect.


----------



## mrsap

*Shop Hours and Menu Announced For Grand Floridian Gingerbread House!*

Opens November 10th and the shop hours will be between 9:30 am – 9:00 pm.


----------



## mrsap

Still no call or any word on Disney starting  renovations!! I can’t imagine them starting over the holiday week. Wish they’d say something one way or another so we know if we’ll be impacted.


----------



## sethschroeder

So got a reservation in June for VGF for 9 nights in a 2BR. We were trying to decide if we wanted to switch our reservation to VGF but figured it might be the last year of being able to get 2BRs with all the new members joining only with Studios.

Hoping the renovations are done by when we get there in June or at least are not noticeable anymore.


----------



## Skicks35

Just watched the most recent DVC Show episode (top 5 DVC resorts - by fan poll), and I have to say, I was surprised to see (spoiler alert), VGF at #10..  Granted, I'm a little biased since VGF is my home, but my only guesses are that 1. the resort is small, so relatively fewer people have had a chance to stay there, 2. it's a bit cost prohibitive (both in dollars and points), and 3. this notion that it's "stuffy" or not a good resort for families with small children (which I don't agree with at all, but to each their own).

BLT was #2 and the only thing that resort has going for it is location, with very little theming to speak of.  And VGF can compete with that now that the walking path is open.

Anyway, I guess that just means less competition for my favorite/home resort, so I'll take that!


----------



## Nabas

Skicks35 said:


> Just watched the most recent DVC Show episode (top 5 DVC resorts - by fan poll), and I have to say, I was surprised to see (spoiler alert), VGF at #10..  Granted, I'm a little biased since VGF is my home, but my only guesses are that 1. the resort is small, so relatively fewer people have had a chance to stay there, 2. it's a bit cost prohibitive (both in dollars and points), and 3. this notion that it's "stuffy" or not a good resort for families with small children (which I don't agree with at all, but to each their own).
> 
> BLT was #2 and the only thing that resort has going for it is location, with very little theming to speak of.  And VGF can compete with that now that the walking path is open.
> 
> Anyway, I guess that just means less competition for my favorite/home resort, so I'll take that!


Another possible issue with VGF that might have affected the vote is that it is far from the main building, meaning it’s far from the Monorail, bus stop, food court, etc.

Really, VGF feels kinda jammed in between the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> Another possible issue with VGF that might have affected the vote is that it is far from the main building, meaning it’s far from the Monorail, bus stop, food court, etc.
> 
> Really, VGF feels kinda jammed in between the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian.



I think it’s funny when people complain that the villas are far from the main building. It’s such a quick walk underneath a covered awning to get to the Main Bldg./monorail and a stroll over to the boat. And now you can walk to MK! I personally feel like the resort is so compact and so easy to get everywhere you need to get in a short amount of time. To each their own, though. More availability for me!


----------



## DVCsloth

mrsap said:


> I think it’s funny when people complain that the villas are far from the main building. It’s such a quick walk underneath a covered awning to get to the Main Bldg./monorail and a stroll over to the boat. And now you can walk to MK! I personally feel like the resort is so compact and so easy to get everywhere you need to get in a short amount of time. To each their own, though. More availability for me!


I agree, I like it being away from the main building. I also like the fact that I can walk to the main building on a covered walkway in about 3 minutes.


----------



## KTownRaider

Nabas said:


> Really, VGF feels kinda jammed in between the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian.


Personally, that's one of the reasons I like it.  Double the food options between GF/Poly for a very nominal,  picturesque walk either way.   Plus the gym is directly across the VGF Lobby which helps me feel better psychologically (assuming I use it!) when I'm inhaling brisket sliders at Enchanted Rose or lapu lapus at Ohana...


----------



## sndral

Nabas said:


> Another possible issue with VGF that might have affected the vote is that it is far from the main building, meaning it’s far from the Monorail, bus stop, food court, etc.
> 
> Really, VGF feels kinda jammed in between the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian.


& #2 - BLT is convenient to the monorail??? I visited TOTWL in BLT once & seem to recall a rather breezy uncovered skyway I had to walk across to get over to the main building & then on to the monorail. 
One of my concerns before I bought VGF was that on the map the building looked to be a long way from the main building, then I stayed in the DVC building & realized that it wasn’t far away at all. To me the GF grounds feel serene & I really enjoy wandering around. 
Interesting that unlike the DVC fan show poll (whatever that is) DVC seems to think more VGF points for sale will work - hence the conversion of Big Pine Key. I seem to recall that when VGF first went on sale it sold out pretty fast.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

sndral said:


> & #2 - BLT is convenient to the monorail??? I visited TOTWL in BLT once & seem to recall a rather breezy uncovered skyway I had to walk across to get over to the main building & then on to the monorail.
> One of my concerns before I bought VGF was that on the map the building looked to be a long way from the main building, then I stayed in the DVC building & realized that it wasn’t far away at all. To me the GF grounds feel serene & I really enjoy wandering around.
> Interesting that unlike the DVC fan show poll (whatever that is) DVC seems to think more VGF points for sale will work - hence the conversion of Big Pine Key. I seem to recall that when VGF first went on sale it sold out pretty fast.



I too thought it appeared distant from the main building until we stayed at VGF, and the location turned out to be absolutely perfect.  Not distant at all (seemed as short a walk as the other buildings, shorter than some), by far the closest to the spa and gym, closest building to pool/slide/bar.  And covered walkway!  I’m not sure about walks at other resorts, but BCV for example feels very far from the main lobby.

It also seems odd that it would be ranked as one of the least liked resorts at #10, but resale buyers are willing to pay more for it than any other DVC at WDW Florida (#1 in cost).


----------



## mrsap

*The Grand Floridian Christmas Tree is OFFICIALLY UP!*


----------



## mrsap

*Watch the Grand Floridian Christmas Tree Go Up Overnight!*

(Pictures and Videos)


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I too thought it appeared distant from the main building until we stayed at VGF, and the location turned out to be absolutely perfect.  Not distant at all (seemed as short a walk as the other buildings, shorter than some), by far the closest to the spa and gym, closest building to pool/slide/bar.  And covered walkway!  I’m not sure about walks at other resorts, but BCV for example feels very far from the main lobby.
> 
> It also seems odd that it would be ranked as one of the least liked resorts at #10, but resale buyers are willing to pay more for it than any other DVC at WDW Florida (#1 in cost).


I totally agree on both VGF and BCV!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Avery&Todd said:


> you're 100% right!! I'm SURE if I had changed our resort I would have regretted it the whole time and if little things had gone wrong, or wasn't as magical I would have been thinking the whole time "I"m sure if we were at the VGF, then this would have been different"!
> 
> and...it's too late now since the room at BLT is GONE!
> 
> oh well - my plan is to stay at BLT next October, so I'm going to live it up at the VGF in ONE week from today!!
> 
> thanks everyone for supporting my fancy-pantness!!


So, I need an update ‘Mrs. Fancy Pants’! 
Was it everything you dreamed it would be?!


----------



## Avery&Todd

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So, I need an update ‘Mrs. Fancy Pants’!
> Was it everything you dreamed it would be?!


it was EVERYTHING and MORE!!  I have pictures as requested and will post them tomorrow!!!

It was a flurry of a trip and it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## SpaceMountain77

mrsap said:


> Still no call or any word on Disney starting  renovations!! I can’t imagine them starting over the holiday week. Wish they’d say something one way or another so we know if we’ll be impacted.



Renovations have started somewhere in the building.  Local antique malls, such as Forever Vintage & Surplus, is already selling the mirror, girl on bicycle with Duffy picture, and octagon rug from the 1-bedroom villas.  Photos are posted on their Instagram account. The photo with the stacked mirrors shows seven displayed, so, it seems as though one floor might be underway.


----------



## CvilleDiane

SpaceMountain77 said:


> Renovations have started somewhere in the building.  Local antique malls, such as Forever Vintage & Surplus, is already selling the mirror, girl on bicycle with Duffy picture, and octagon rug from the 1-bedroom villas.  Photos are posted on their Instagram account. The photo with the stacked mirrors shows seven displayed, so, it seems as though one floor might be underway.



It said on the Forever Vintage & Surplus facebook page that it was from a 3 bedroom. I'm so glad they've started!!


----------



## mrsap

CvilleDiane said:


> It said on the Forever Vintage & Surplus facebook page that it was from a 3 bedroom. I'm so glad they've started!!





SpaceMountain77 said:


> Renovations have started somewhere in the building.  Local antique malls, such as Forever Vintage & Surplus, is already selling the mirror, girl on bicycle with Duffy picture, and octagon rug from the 1-bedroom villas.  Photos are posted on their Instagram account. The photo with the stacked mirrors shows seven displayed, so, it seems as though one floor might be underway.



Thanks so much, I appreciate the heads up!! I guess no notices so far for relocation, so that’s good!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

To all who are interested...

We had a great trip overall, but we did have some “bummer parts” and I’ll get to that, but here’s the nitty gritty.

We landed at 9:30am (as expected) and were picked up Tiffany Town car, which will now be our new means of transportation to/from MCO!

Got to the VGF at 10:15ish after a quick stop at Publix for water and wine!!

Literally walked into the lobby of the Villas, and our bags were put on a luggage cart, we were told that unless we’d already received a notice saying our room was ready (which we already knew it was not) then there was no need to go to the desk because they were fully booked and it would be a while!  With our luggage tag in hand we headed to the MK via the monorail!

We had annual pass renewals that we had to activate so we got in the (long) line outside MK and within 15-20 min we had new APs with the 50th design on them and then popped in the line to get pictures in front of the park.

Now, at this time I needed/wanted to buy Genie + so we could try it out so once we tapped into the park I tried to buy it but as I worked my way through the system the purple button to buy it wasn’t active so we found a blue umbrella Guest Experience Team member inside the park and she bought it for us.  I asked about why it didn’t work and they weren’t sure but that if I couldn’t buy it again in the morning to go to the front desk and someone there could help me…(insert ominous background music..)  We got a text at 2:02pm saying our room, #1303, was ready!

Needless to say our day at MK would have been better if not for the rain as we planned on taking advantage of extended evening hours for deluxe guests and we had a dinner reservation at LTT….however, it was raining and we were wet..so we pivoted and I did some sneaky changes..I “changed” my LTT ADR to some later date in December, and then we booked a Citricos dinner at 5:35pm and headed back to the resort for dry clothes!  Dinner at Citricos was FABULOUS!!!!!!!  Its been a few years (2016) since we stayed at the GF and ate there and we are definitely going back in March 22…

The next morning I tried to buy Genie + again since we were headed to Epcot and I wanted a LL for TT, but it was a NO GO….(whomp…whomp..) so at 6:3am I headed to the lobby where the friendliest CM assisted in buying the Genie + for me – super quick and easy.  I then headed back to the room, got my VQ for Remi (#24), LL for Test Track and placed my QS order for Gasparilla’s.

The day was again great, and there was more rain in the afternoon..dinner at Via Napoli was delicious as always!  We took the monorail back to MK and then walked back to the GF (DH had us get on the wrong monorail..) BUT we did catch the water parade and saw the new 50th addition which was a winner and made up for the extra walking!

The next day was HS and Disney + day so it was opening for resort guests at 8am, so I was up super early again to buy Genie + which once again didn’t work.  By now, I’ve been chatting with the folks via the app who have directed me to Disney IT who say that having an android can be a problem with the system.  Once again, I head to the lobby and the same CN helped me purchase Genie +. 

We arrived at HS by 7:45amish and folks were already being let in so we “walked with purpose” to SW land and got in line for Rise – I did go against DH’s wishes and I purchased MMRR for later that morning and I’m glad I did or we wouldn’t have been able to ride what we did.  We rode Slinky after Rise and then Mickey & Minnie and TSM, and RNRRC, lunch @ 50s PT, and more TSM and lots of pictures – the park was busy!!

We did leave the park by 3pm since we had tickets to the Merriest After Hours event that night at MK and we wanted to take showers and sit for a bit which was a great plan!  We had dinner at Steakhouse 71 which was DELICIOUS and we’ll be back again!  We walked to MK about 7:45pm, got our Party bands and made it to the MK Christmas tree right when the Enchantment started and watched from there – we LOVED the show and then ducked into the Confectionary once it was over to avoid the masses leaving the park.  That night we rode Buzz, PeopleMover, the Cars (I hadn’t riden that since 2016 and wanted to do it !!) 7DMT, HM and Pirates and then we watched the fireworks show and the FULL PARADE….we picked up 6-8 free snickerdoodle cookies, free waters and a mickey ice cream sandwich!  It had been a long night and we were in bed by 2am…

I was up by 6:15am….to see about that dumb Genie + , but now Disney IT had realized I was a little upset that (1) I couldn’t buy it myself and (2) I’d spent so much time on email/chat with them that they offered to comp us Genie + on this day which was great – it was in my account when I got up and I was able to get a BG for Remi (#71) and a LL for TT…we were dragging this day and didn’t get to Epcot until after 10am…

We had lunch at the new crepe place and it was DELICIOUS and dinner at Space 220 which was out of this world! (HAHA…get it??  )

Can I just say that the VQ for Remi is A HOT MESS…and not a good one like a melted marshmellow….but your group is called – and by the way, our group #71, was originally estimated to be called at 1pm…but we actually got called at 3:30 – and THEN you wait in line for 45 minutes…now, it tells you that on the app, but still…hot mess I tell you!

Our ride back to the airport with Tiffany Towncar was great and we were upgraded from a Town Car to an SUV and it was great!

Overall a fabulous trip!!  Pictures and comments in the next thread!


----------



## Avery&Todd

We reserved a 1 br, standard view and got room #1303, here is the view off the balcony, looking towards the right - our room was the last room before the "corner"..


Here is looking straight ahead..


and to the left - in the distance is the monorail but I was never good enough to snap a picture while it was going by!


and here is the FAR left...that's the walkway we took to get to the GF!


they are cleaning the Penguin fountain so this was the best view from the 3rd floor looking down!


Here are the toiletries in the room - they were refreshed the first 2 days out of our 4 night stay..so we had toiletries on arrival Wednesday, and then they refreshed them Thurs & Friday but not Saturday and we left on Sunday.  Towels were replaced daily along with the trash taken out.  The bed was never made but that was fine with us!


the living room


the kitchen - and my JUNK on the table!



continued in next post...


----------



## Avery&Todd

Here is the display of the new DVC purse/wallet they have for sale  - this was in the VGF lobby just next to the DVC table..

Here is a picture of the lobby looking down (Wednesday night..)


Gingerbread house - on the backside...


Gingerbread house on the front - up close


Gingerbread house zoomed out..


this is the chocolate sculpture inside Gasparillas!


----------



## Avery&Todd

After talking with the concierge when we checked in on Wed, I knew that Friday when we woke up Christmas would have arrived!!

and when I walked into the lobby at 6:30am on Friday morning this was my view!!

Going in the front doors!!!


There was no one else in the lobby that early!!


these hang on the wall behind the front desk...


the whole resort was beautiful!


----------



## Avery&Todd

I FORGOT the fireworks!!  After dinner at Citricos on Wed night, after we bailed on MK due to the rain, we were walking back and heard the fireworks going off so we stopped right at the beach area near the Villas and saw this!

Not the best pictures, but the view was FABULOUS! there were lots of folks stopping to watch them and its a great view even though at the boat launch certainly would have been better...


----------



## Avery&Todd

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So, I need an update ‘Mrs. Fancy Pants’!
> Was it everything you dreamed it would be?!


FULL review and pictures are posted!!

hope you enjoy and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## mrsap

Avery&Todd said:


> I FORGOT the fireworks!!  After dinner at Citricos on Wed night, after we bailed on MK due to the rain, we were walking back and heard the fireworks going off so we stopped right at the beach area near the Villas and saw this!
> 
> Not the best pictures, but the view was FABULOUS! there were lots of folks stopping to watch them and its a great view even though at the boat launch certainly would have been better...
> View attachment 623018
> View attachment 623020



I’m happy you had a great time and you didn’t switch your reservation!!!! There is nothing like the The Grand!! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! If it’s ok, I’m going to add your room views to page one! I am so so so excited, I cannot wait to get back HOME!!!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

mrsap said:


> I’m happy you had a great time and you didn’t switch your reservation!!!! There is nothing like the The Grand!! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! If it’s ok, I’m going to add your room views to page one! I am so so so excited, I cannot wait to get back HOME!!!!


You're welcome for the pictures and share all you like!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Avery&Todd said:


> FULL review and pictures are posted!!
> 
> hope you enjoy and let me know if you have any questions!



Sounds like you had a “GRAND” time! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sethschroeder

SpaceMountain77 said:


> Renovations have started somewhere in the building.  Local antique malls, such as Forever Vintage & Surplus, is already selling the mirror, girl on bicycle with Duffy picture, and octagon rug from the 1-bedroom villas.  Photos are posted on their Instagram account. The photo with the stacked mirrors shows seven displayed, so, it seems as though one floor might be underway.



How do you find these places that sell this stuff?

Also happy its starting now. We will be at VGF in June next year and will likely be our only stay for the next decade or two so hoping its all nice and shiny when we arrive.


----------



## SpaceMountain77

sethschroeder said:


> How do you find these places that sell this stuff?
> 
> Also happy its starting now. We will be at VGF in June next year and will likely be our only stay for the next decade or two so hoping its all nice and shiny when we arrive.



Honestly, I discovered them because of TikTok videos.

For theme park items and resort furniture, Bless this Mess, Forever Vintage & Surplus, and Lakeland Antique Mall are the primary destinations.  Orange Tree Antique Mall has a variety of rare and vintage Disneyana.


----------



## Avery&Todd

and I forgot to mention when we checked in to Citricos for dinner, DH and I were talking about Victoria and Alberts and he was saying how we should eat there one time..and I told him to be prepared to bring a suit and $900.. and I asked the ladies checking us in when they anticipated V&As opening and she said early 2022!!!!



DH and I are planning an Oct 22 trip so maybe we can do V&A then??!!  How far in advance can I book that???


----------



## LadybugsMum

Any word on 1900 Park Fare?


----------



## mrsap

*Grand Floridian Florists Transform Lobby Centerpiece Before Guests’ Eyes!*


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!  Wanted to show some of the construction from the Villas!

Fountain has been blocked by potted plants since Thanksgiving. This morning it’s finally open, but has not been refilled yet.



Tarps are up on the higher floors…


----------



## kungaloosh22

Thanks for the updates and pictures *SpaceMountain77* and *mrsap*! I'm happy that the renovations are underway. That said, I hope they aren't negatively affecting your trip right now *mrsap.*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!  Wanted to show some of the construction from the Villas!
> 
> Fountain has been blocked by potted plants since Thanksgiving. This morning it’s finally open, but has not been refilled yet.
> 
> View attachment 627100
> 
> Tarps are up on the higher floors…
> 
> View attachment 627101
> View attachment 627102View attachment 627103



Ummmmm - seriously?  Room renovations start today?  Does DVC not get that early December is THE most popular time for owners to visit?  They do this over and over while doing nothing at less popular times.


----------



## Nabas

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ummmmm - seriously?  Room renovations start today?  Does DVC not get that early December is THE most popular time for owners to visit?  They do this over and over while doing nothing at less popular times.


The thing is, VGF is full every day of the year.  So no matter when they start renovations, VGF is going to be full.

Still, Christmas season does seem like a strange time to start renovations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nabas said:


> The thing is, VGF is full every day of the year.  So no matter when they start renovations, VGF is going to be full.
> 
> Still, Christmas season does seem like a strange time to start renovations.



True but the upcoming 2 weeks are the single most loaded for fixed weeks.  Add on top a reservation and it leaves far fewer rooms for all other buyers.  It books up right at 11 months so it means it's filled with resort owners vs 7 month trade in's    DVC could do better in their consideration for owners.  That's typically part of the responsibility of the management company.


----------



## Luvears

Thank you so much for sharing!  Please keep us posted with details. How long will you be there?




mrsap said:


> Hey guys!  Wanted to show some of the construction from the Villas!
> 
> Fountain has been blocked by potted plants since Thanksgiving. This morning it’s finally open, but has not been refilled yet.
> 
> View attachment 627100
> 
> Tarps are up on the higher floors…
> 
> View attachment 627101
> View attachment 627102View attachment 627103


----------



## mrsap

The fountain is filled with water once again and is now running.


----------



## sdk1231

Super sad - kind of - I just gave up my VGF 1 bedroom for NYE weekend... because the Contemporary Main Tower Lake View just became available for my CM daughter (with an extremely nice CM discount).  I love and adore the Grand and had always wanted to stay at the Villas, but we couldn't pass up the deal on the Contemporary. My last stay there occurred when I was about 12 years old (a very long time ago), so... off to the Contemporary board to read up!


----------



## lizdis1

mrsap said:


> The fountain is filled with water once again and is now running.
> 
> View attachment 627642




Glad the fountain is back!  We arrive in 17 days. I am wondering how many floors they are shutting down at once and how long it's going to take them to do the soft goods refurb.


----------



## mrsap

2023 POINTS CHARTS RELEASED

*2023 POINTS CHART*

Thanks @pkrieger2287


----------



## mrsap

For informational purposes, this sign is posted right outside the Villa’s regarding the walkway…


----------



## lizdis1

mrsap said:


> 2023 POINTS CHARTS RELEASED
> 
> *2023 POINTS CHART*
> 
> Thanks @pkrieger2287




Thanks for posting!  I would be interested in the Resort Studio for certain trips if they maintain connecting rooms like what are in the GF hotel.


----------



## mrsap

Me again! Went upstairs to do laundry and got to see some of the work that has begun on the 4th floor. There were a couple of doors open and I could see flooring being pulled up in those two rooms. (Lights we’re off so I didn’t take a pic.) Wallpaper in the hallways have started being removed as well.

For reference, here’s the current hallway…




4th Floor …











I’m excited to see everything completed!


----------



## Luvears

Wow- I literally just popped a bag of popcorn for all of these juicy updates- keep them coming


----------



## mrsap

So… I was going through my pictures and I had taken a picture of a renovation schedule that was posted. It consists of work over the course of 11 Days, which includes painting and new carpets. Based on the work timeline and work to be completed, I’m assuming that work/schedule is for the hallways only. Also noticed the 4th and 5th floors are no longer accessible by elevator. Just thought I’d share.


----------



## Henwen88

Anyone know if the Spa is reopened yet?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> So… I was going through my pictures and I had taken a picture of a renovation schedule that was posted. It consists of work over the course of 11 Days, which includes painting and new carpets. Based on the work timeline and work to be completed, I’m assuming that work/schedule is for the hallways only. Also noticed the 4th and 5th floors are no longer accessible by elevator. Just thought I’d share.


Hmmmm....wonder why?


----------



## MasonDuo

Checked in today in one bedroom on the 6th floor - beautiful updates


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## sndral

Not sure how I feel about the rug, the rest looks nice - the living room looks more spacious w/ the new bed/couch set up, but where are the ottomans?


----------



## MasonDuo

Ottomans are gone


----------



## TinkB278

I think the changes look awesome! I hope the studios look good when finished. I was not a fan of the plaid headboard in the renderings.


----------



## lizdis1

sndral said:


> Not sure how I feel about the rug, the rest looks nice - the living room looks more spacious w/ the new bed/couch set up, but where are the ottomans?




Agree- everything looks nice but that rug. Looks similar to the OKW rug, colors a bit bright. Maybe it looks ok in person?


----------



## Goofy-Runner

First time back in quite awhile, was wondering how early you can place mobile orders at GG? Do you have to wait until they open at 6:00 AM or can you order earlier with a pick up time of 6:00?


----------



## zapple

Goofy-Runner said:


> First time back in quite awhile, was wondering how early you can place mobile orders at GG? Do you have to wait until they open at 6:00 AM or can you order earlier with a pick up time of 6:00?


They’ll let you place an order before they open. Not the night before, but like an hour before. But they’re not serving hot food until 7:00, it’s just coffee and cold food before that.


----------



## abnihon

I have some questions about the resort studios.
They’re supposed to open this summer right?
So when will owners be able to book them?
And is it the same ownership as VGF or a separate ownership?
I’d like to rent points to stay there in January 2023 but confused about when I can book and how hard they will be to get at first…


----------



## nuhusky123

abnihon said:


> I have some questions about the resort studios.
> They’re supposed to open this summer right?
> So when will owners be able to book them?
> And is it the same ownership as VGF or a separate ownership?
> I’d like to rent points to stay there in January 2023 but confused about when I can book and how hard they will be to get at first…


Chart says bookings begin in the spring but we don’t know when

same ownership as vgf1


----------



## abnihon

nuhusky123 said:


> Chart says bookings begin in the spring but we don’t know when
> 
> same ownership as vgf1



Thanks!  Maybe I’ll try and book a regular GF studio at 11 months out and then maybe see if the owner can switch me to resort studio when those bookings open up..


----------



## nuhusky123

Resort studios have three view types, each with their own point values.  They are also a different category from deluxe studio. changing your res is probably going to require some effort on the part of the owner

without extra compensation I would not change it for free


----------



## Bellecruiser

Not liking the refurbed rooms.  They seem darker, especially the hall rugs.  I will miss the ottomans.  We all used them.


----------



## Airb330

Bellecruiser said:


> Not liking the refurbed rooms.  They seem darker, especially the hall rugs.  I will miss the ottomans.  We all used them.


Studios seem darker but the 1/2 bedrooms seem like they tried to go whimsical (that rug which is meh imo). I don’t really get it and I don’t like the small couch they put in the larger rooms versus what SSR/RIV got.


----------



## Bellecruiser

At least they didn’t turn it greige!  So sick of that.


----------



## kboo

Does anyone know which floor(s) are being worked on now, will be done, etc? We check in next week ... fingers crossed. The murphy bed, although not as pretty/functional as the one in RIV, is still a better sleeping surface than the sofa bed. Thanks!


----------



## lizdis1

kboo said:


> Does anyone know which floor(s) are being worked on now, will be done, etc? We check in next week ... fingers crossed. The murphy bed, although not as pretty/functional as the one in RIV, is still a better sleeping surface than the sofa bed. Thanks!



I would love to know, too. We check in Sunday!  I will provide updates to the group while I am there.


----------



## kboo

lizdis1 said:


> I would love to know, too. We check in Sunday!  I will provide updates to the group while I am there.


We do too! We'll "see" you there! 
(Oh wait, we don't get to VGF until 12/23. But will update as well, esp if @lizdis1 is gone already)


----------



## mrsap

kboo said:


> Does anyone know which floor(s) are being worked on now, will be done, etc? We check in next week ... fingers crossed. The murphy bed, although not as pretty/functional as the one in RIV, is still a better sleeping surface than the sofa bed. Thanks!



They were working on floors four and five when I was there Thanksgiving week and the week after. I believe the sixth floor is complete. We were on the second floor and they had not started any work yet.


----------



## lizdis1

Hi All! We just checked in. They are currently working on floors 2-4. They told me tomorrow they are opening up 4 and closing down 1.

We are on 5 and due to the limited rooms, we got placed in an ADA room and they do not have another room for us until later this week. The bathroom does not have the separate shower and tub. I recommend if you do not want an ADA accessible room to tell member services since so many rooms are closed down for the renovation.

Pictures attached from the fifth floor of 2-4 shut down. I also attached a picture of the renovated living room and the part of the bathroom in the ADA room where there’s a closet instead of the second sink and a sink  instead of the spa tub.

I will post updates this week!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lizdis1 said:


> Hi All! We just checked in. They are currently working on floors 2-4. They told me tomorrow they are opening up 4 and closing down 1.
> 
> We are on 5 and due to the limited rooms, we got placed in an ADA room and they do not have another room for us until later this week. The bathroom does not have the separate shower and tub. I recommend if you do not want an ADA accessible room to tell member services since so many rooms are closed down for the renovation.
> 
> Pictures attached from the fifth floor of 2-4 shut down. I also attached a picture of the renovated living room and the part of the bathroom in the ADA room where there’s a closet instead of the second sink and a sink  instead of the spa tub.
> 
> I will post updates this week!



The thing is that the accessible rooms are part of all inventory so somebody is going to have to get them.  

I'm curious about the layout though as I've only ever gotten assigned an ADA at VGF when I had a studio.  It had a single, giant bathroom with a tub/shower combo.  It was an accessible room with tub.    So in your 1BR they had a tub/shower combo where the shower stall normally is?  And only 1 sink?  I'm just awfully confused over that closet when there's already a giant walk in closet so I don't quite understand what they were trying to accomplish.  But I also think Disney does a fairly poor job in their accessible room designs so my confusion over them is normal.   Do you have pictures of the entire bathroom including tub/shower?  And is there still the walk in closet in the master?


----------



## lizdis1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The thing is that the accessible rooms are part of all inventory so somebody is going to have to get them.
> 
> I'm curious about the layout though as I've only ever gotten assigned an ADA at VGF when I had a studio.  It had a single, giant bathroom with a tub/shower combo.  It was an accessible room with tub.    So in your 1BR they had a tub/shower combo where the shower stall normally is?  And only 1 sink?  I'm just awfully confused over that closet when there's already a giant walk in closet so I don't quite understand what they were trying to accomplish.  But I also think Disney does a fairly poor job in their accessible room designs so my confusion over them is normal.   Do you have pictures of the entire bathroom including tub/shower?  And is there still the walk in closet in the master?



the tub/ shower is where the nice huge spa shower usually is and there is a sink next to it. There is no closet in the master, just the closet in the bathroom room next to the master where the second sink usually is. The second sink is where the tub usually is. Totally agree about inventory but very inconvenient to only have one shower/ tub when we plan to have the separate. That’s why I gave  a heads up to people if that’s a big deal to them. Bathroom is now a bit messy to take a pic! Sorry!!


----------



## wiscodisneylover

lizdis1 said:


> the tub/ shower is where the nice huge spa shower usually is and there is a sink next to it. There is no closet in the master, just the closet in the bathroom room next to the master where the second sink usually is. The second sink is where the tub usually is. Totally agree about inventory but very inconvenient to only have one shower/ tub when we plan to have the separate. That’s why I gave  a heads up to people if that’s a big deal to them. Bathroom is now a bit messy to take a pic! Sorry!!



Thanks for the photos and updates! What are the differences from the concept art? (Plaid headboard, solid colored drapes, blue couch, updates to lamps) Is the drawer on the bed still blocked by the night stand? Do they know when the building will be complete?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lizdis1 said:


> the tub/ shower is where the nice huge spa shower usually is and there is a sink next to it. There is no closet in the master, just the closet in the bathroom room next to the master where the second sink usually is. The second sink is where the tub usually is. Totally agree about inventory but very inconvenient to only have one shower/ tub when we plan to have the separate. That’s why I gave  a heads up to people if that’s a big deal to them. Bathroom is now a bit messy to take a pic! Sorry!!



That makes virtually no sense for them to have done all that but as I said I think Disney is pretty bad at accessible design.  Thanks for the additional detail.


----------



## Luvears

Refurb Update - As of 12/21- Floors 2 & 3
Are the green jewels always on the chandeliers-  or is this a holiday detail? Interior pics are of a 2 BR Villa on 5th floor


----------



## lizdis1

wiscodisneylover said:


> Thanks for the photos and updates! What are the differences from the concept art? (Plaid headboard, solid colored drapes, blue couch, updates to lamps) Is the drawer on the bed still blocked by the night stand? Do they know when the building will be complete?



We have a 1 bedroom, so it’s a blue headboard like on the 2 bedroom that was posted. We have a lower bed because we got an ADA room so no drawers, but I don’t think that is normal. My mom checks into a studio tomorrow so I will go check it out and post! I didn’t post many pics of our 1 bedroom because the layout  is so different because they placed us in an ADA room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lizdis1 said:


> We have a 1 bedroom, so it’s a blue headboard like on the 2 bedroom that was posted. We have a lower bed because we got an ADA room so no drawers, but I don’t think that is normal. My mom checks into a studio tomorrow so I will go check it out and post! I didn’t post many pics of our 1 bedroom because the layout  is so different because they placed us in an ADA room.



Me again!  If you do have more pictures of the entire room it would be good to post them.  There are often people searching for as much info on the accessible rooms as possible but it's difficult to find much - especially pictures.  Once you've checked out if you add a room number too that could be helpful.


----------



## wiscodisneylover

lizdis1 said:


> We have a 1 bedroom, so it’s a blue headboard like on the 2 bedroom that was posted. We have a lower bed because we got an ADA room so no drawers, but I don’t think that is normal. My mom checks into a studio tomorrow so I will go check it out and post! I didn’t post many pics of our 1 bedroom because the layout  is so different because they placed us in an ADA room.



It would be great to see studio photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kboo

Checking in today - sounds like only floors 4-5-6 are open anyway?!

(will report back anyway)


----------



## mrsap




----------



## kboo

We are on the 6th floor! Fireworks views and all that. They are now refurbishing floors 1-3, so from here on out if you’re in a room at VGF, it will be a refurbed room. Smells like new paint and carpet.


----------



## kboo

lizdis1 said:


> We have a 1 bedroom, so it’s a blue headboard like on the 2 bedroom that was posted. We have a lower bed because we got an ADA room so no drawers, but I don’t think that is normal. My mom checks into a studio tomorrow so I will go check it out and post! I didn’t post many pics of our 1 bedroom because the layout  is so different because they placed us in an ADA room.


FYI we are in a standard 1 bedroom and there are no drawers under the bed - nor is there any space underneath - in face it’s a mteal piece that sounds like distant fireworks if sit down heavily on the bed. I hope it’s only temporary until a platform with drawers is made.


----------



## wiscodisneylover

A popular YouTuber, Paging Mr. Morrow, did a video walkthrough of the 2 bedroom updates if anyone is interested:





Looks like the 4th, 5th and 6th floors are complete. I'm staying tuned since I'm staying in a studio on 1/11-1/14. Hope all the updates are complete by then!


----------



## Brett Wyman

wiscodisneylover said:


> A popular YouTuber, Paging Mr. Morrow, did a video walkthrough of the 2 bedroom updates if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 4th, 5th and 6th floors are complete. I'm staying tuned since I'm staying in a studio on 1/11-1/14. Hope all the updates are complete by then!



We are there 2-13 to 2-20. I put my request in as "any location just please give us an updated room"!


----------



## LadybugsMum

wiscodisneylover said:


> A popular YouTuber, Paging Mr. Morrow, did a video walkthrough of the 2 bedroom updates if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 4th, 5th and 6th floors are complete. I'm staying tuned since I'm staying in a studio on 1/11-1/14. Hope all the updates are complete by then!


Looks really nice! I feel like there should be one more chair in the living room though.


----------



## DVC92

Put the TV back in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## TinkB278

I’m just not a fan of the plaid headboards. I loved everything else!


----------



## kboo

wiscodisneylover said:


> A popular YouTuber, Paging Mr. Morrow, did a video walkthrough of the 2 bedroom updates if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 4th, 5th and 6th floors are complete. I'm staying tuned since I'm staying in a studio on 1/11-1/14. Hope all the updates are complete by then!





Brett Wyman said:


> We are there 2-13 to 2-20. I put my request in as "any location just please give us an updated room"!


As of Dec 23, 2021, all the rooms being used are refurbed. Floors 456 are open and refurbed, 123 are being worked on now. So there are no more “old” rooms being used for guests checking in. Enjoy!11


----------



## kboo

PS, can someone please note - the washer in villa 1609 has its hot and cold hookups reversed. So if you want a cold water wash put it on hot, and vice versa. “cool” is pretty hot. Warm is warm.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kboo said:


> PS, can someone please note - the washer in villa 1609 has its hot and cold hookups reversed. So if you want a cold water wash put it on hot, and vice versa. “cool” is pretty hot. Warm is warm.



You should call maintenance so they can change the hookups.


----------



## Brett Wyman

kboo said:


> As of Dec 23, 2021, all the rooms being used are refurbed. Floors 456 are open and refurbed, 123 are being worked on now. So there are no more “old” rooms being used for guests checking in. Enjoy!11



Wow that’s awesome to hear! Thanks.


----------



## TinkAgainU

I kinda like the colorful rugs - otherwise the room is a bit closer to "old folks" look than I would like.  As someone else said, I'm happy they did not just go plain jane with the whole thing.


----------



## TinkAgainU

DVC92 said:


> Put the TV back in the bathroom mirror.



Wait?! They pulled the TVs out of the mirrors?  That was the only "cool" thing in the whole place per the youngsters ... come on Disney, we need to Wow the family or they want to stay at off sites ...


----------



## nonnadisney

wiscodisneylover said:


> A popular YouTuber, Paging Mr. Morrow, did a video walkthrough of the 2 bedroom updates if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 4th, 5th and 6th floors are complete. I'm staying tuned since I'm staying in a studio on 1/11-1/14. Hope all the updates are complete by then!


The updates are really nice! We were there a year ago and loved it. But the murphy bed in the living room is so much nicer than the sofa bed. And the refresh of fabrics everywhere is so pretty!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Curious to see a studio and if under TV Murphy bed artwork will change.  DD is a big Dumbo fan.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> Curious to see a studio and if under TV Murphy bed artwork will change.  DD is a big Dumbo fan.


Dumbo is at the Boardwalk Villas. Mary Poppins is the theme at VGF


----------



## mrsap




----------



## DisneyMom_3

Dumbo is in the studios and Mary Poppins is in the 1 and 2 bedrooms. They did not change the artwork in the beds.  


Prince John Robin Hood said:


> Curious to see a studio and if under TV Murphy bed artwork will change.  DD is a big Dumbo fan.





LadybugsMum said:


> Dumbo is at the Boardwalk Villas. Mary Poppins is the theme at VGF


----------



## DisneyMom_3

I need opinions please! - I want to stay in the Grand Villa with my family but it isn’t available for the entire trip. So, looks like we will have to do a Split Stay. (I would prefer not to have to do a split stay, but since the GV is a bucket list item for me, I’ll do it if that’s the only way I can stay there!)
Would you try for a Grand Villa at a different resort at the 7 month mark for the other half of the stay? If so, which would you recommend for 3 families with a total of 10 people? And, is this realistic?
Or, would you get studios, 2 bedrooms, etc… basically whatever is available at VGF that fits our group for the other half?
Thanks everyone! I’m so excited to be able to bring my extended family that have never been to Disney World!


----------



## LadybugsMum

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Dumbo is in the studios and Mary Poppins is in the 1 and 2 bedrooms. They did not change the artwork in the beds.


Ahhh, ok. We were in a 1 bedroom with the MP theme.


----------



## bigAWL

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I need opinions please! - I want to stay in the Grand Villa with my family but it isn’t available for the entire trip. So, looks like we will have to do a Split Stay. (I would prefer not to have to do a split stay, but since the GV is a bucket list item for me, I’ll do it if that’s the only way I can stay there!)
> Would you try for a Grand Villa at a different resort at the 7 month mark for the other half of the stay? If so, which would you recommend for 3 families with a total of 10 people? And, is this realistic?
> Or, would you get studios, 2 bedrooms, etc… basically whatever is available at VGF that fits our group for the other half?
> Thanks everyone! I’m so excited to be able to bring my extended family that have never been to Disney World!


I'd be torn about the choice.  I'd love to see another GV, but also love the VGF and would love to stay there the whole time.  I think it's a win/win, though.

And for me the VGF Grand Villa is a worthy bucket list item.  We stayed there a few months ago.  Had some extra points, and it was so worth it.  Plenty of room for three families.  With the extra TV room, I'd really call it a 4BR, and no need to have someone sleep in the main living room.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

kboo said:


> PS, can someone please note - the washer in villa 1609 has its hot and cold hookups reversed. So if you want a cold water wash put it on hot, and vice versa. “cool” is pretty hot. Warm is warm.


Please report this so they can fix it. Otherwise they’ll never know.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Dumbo is in the studios and Mary Poppins is in the 1 and 2 bedrooms. They did not change the artwork in the beds.



We're staying in a studio for DD'S 5th birthday this summer and she's going to love that Dumbo is there.


----------



## nicole88s

lizdis1 said:


> We have a 1 bedroom, so it’s a blue headboard like on the 2 bedroom that was posted. We have a lower bed because we got an ADA room so no drawers, but I don’t think that is normal. My mom checks into a studio tomorrow so I will go check it out and post! I didn’t post many pics of our 1 bedroom because the layout  is so different because they placed us in an ADA room.



Just wondering if you got any pics of the refreshed studio? I would love to see it!


----------



## DVCsloth

VGF2 sleeps 5, I only see the 2 queen beds?


----------



## nuhusky123

DVCsloth said:


> VGF2 sleeps 5, I only see the 2 queen beds?


There is a sofa in the pictures. Guessing it’s a pullout 

otherwise not sure how they get to 5


----------



## DisneyMom_3

nuhusky123 said:


> There is a sofa in the pictures. Guessing it’s a pullout
> 
> otherwise not sure how they get to 5


I think the sofa folds flat to make a twin size bed like at Yacht and the Moana rooms at Poly.


----------



## TinkAgainU

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I think the sofa folds flat to make a twin size bed like at Yacht and the Moana rooms at Poly.



Really hoping they have the fold down console for the twin bed with a cute graphic - that, and the TV in the mirror are such cool "adds" for the rooms.  Fingers crossed - it's tough enough not to have something simple like a microwave and refrigerator that are available even in budget hotels offsite ...

P.S. I started another post under DVC Resorts too - New VGF Studio "Wishes" if anyone wants to add their 2 cents there ...


----------



## TinkB278

Has anyone stayed in an updated studio yet?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

TinkAgainU said:


> Really hoping they have the fold down console for the twin bed with a cute graphic - that, and the TV in the mirror are such cool "adds" for the rooms.  Fingers crossed - it's tough enough not to have something simple like a microwave and refrigerator that are available even in budget hotels offsite ...
> 
> P.S. I started another post under DVC Resorts too - New VGF Studio "Wishes" if anyone wants to add their 2 cents there ...


They removed the TVs in the mirrors during the refurbishment of the existing villas.


----------



## ont/ohana

Just booked our 30th Anniversary trip in Aug to stay in a 2 bedroom with our adult kids and spouses. We are all very excited for our very first trip staying at VGF!  Our home resort is SSR and we feel very lucky to have snagged this reservation.  Thanks for everyone’s knowledge here, it will be 7 months of reading and excitement!


----------



## lynnfitz

Sorry if this has been asked before, if we stay this summer in a 2 bedroom standard view, will the refurbishments be done by then? Thanks


----------



## DisneyMom_3

lynnfitz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, if we stay this summer in a 2 bedroom standard view, will the refurbishments be done by then? Thanks


Yes. They are finishing up the last of the rooms now so the only available rooms at this point have been refurbished.


----------



## TinkB278

Has anyone stayed in a refurbished studio? I’m jonesing to see pics.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

TinkB278 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a refurbished studio? I’m jonesing to see pics.


I want to see the Grand Villa!


----------



## lynnfitz

Thanks Disney Mom!


----------



## mrsap

*The Grand Floridian Spa Opening Jan. 26 at Walt Disney World Resort*

Advance reservations are highly recommended and can be made online beginning today for reservations starting Jan. 26, 2022.


----------



## lfcfan

Hello everyone,
I am not a GF owner, but it is our favorite resort. I have a question, probably won't like the answer, but here goes...
We are heading to DW in May for a split stay, special, celebratory, blow out trip. Would have loved to rent points, but we could not plan that far ahead. We are staying at GF (resort, not villas)  May 12-17 (5 nights)--Swan for 5 nights after that. I have been scouring sites for confirmed reservations for rent for our dates, for possibly better rate and/or better room with no luck. Does anyone have any advice for trying to find a way to stay at the villas in May? With the current discount, we are paying 4k for 5 nights at GF (700/night plus tax and extra adult fee (for my college age son). Yikes that looks bad. It is not even so much the cost though--I think we would love to stay in a villa (studio or one br). Potentially I could even play with the dates, shorten the swan stay, reverse the order, etc. We are staying at swan with certificates/points, which allows us to splurge on the GF.
Should I give up on this dream, or just keep scouring? Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lfcfan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am not a GF owner, but it is our favorite resort. I have a question, probably won't like the answer, but here goes...
> We are heading to DW in May for a split stay, special, celebratory, blow out trip. Would have loved to rent points, but we could not plan that far ahead. We are staying at GF (resort, not villas)  May 12-17 (5 nights)--Swan for 5 nights after that. I have been scouring sites for confirmed reservations for rent for our dates, for possibly better rate and/or better room with no luck. Does anyone have any advice for trying to find a way to stay at the villas in May? With the current discount, we are paying 4k for 5 nights at GF (700/night plus tax and extra adult fee (for my college age son). Yikes that looks bad. It is not even so much the cost though--I think we would love to stay in a villa (studio or one br). Potentially I could even play with the dates, shorten the swan stay, reverse the order, etc. We are staying at swan with certificates/points, which allows us to splurge on the GF.
> Should I give up on this dream, or just keep scouring? Thanks for taking the time to read!



It will always be needle in a haystack to get the exact dates in a confirmed reservation that you hope to replace.  Of course it can happen but it's not easy especially for a small resort like VGF.


----------



## Jen0107c

Some pictures and views of room 1407


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> Some pictures and views of room 1407
> View attachment 639351View attachment 639352View attachment 639362View attachment 639354View attachment 639355View attachment 639357View attachment 639361



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Her Dotness

DisneyMom_3 said:


> They removed the TVs in the mirrors during the refurbishment of the existing villas.



Ohhhh, no! DH loved to have the tv on while shaving--when it worked, that is. Probably why they were removed, huh?

"Disney's Red Roof Inn"  has been our favorite since our first GF stay over 10 years ago.

When we finally decided to buy into DVC, we didn't even consider another resort. It was VGF or nothing for us. 

We waitlisted to get VGF direct almost exactly 5 years ago and absolutely love it. Luckily, we didn't have to wait more than about a month to get the offer we wanted and snapped it up almost day-of. 

We only wish VGF had club level. Still wishing on a star...

A pleasure to be here and to meet you all.


----------



## Nabas

Her Dotness said:


> Ohhhh, no! DH loved to have the tv on while shaving--when it worked, that is. Probably why they were removed, huh?


For our last 2 VGF stays, the remotes for the mirror TVs did not work well.  It was really difficult to change the channel, adjust the volume, etc.

Those TVs are now almost 9 years old.  My guess is that they were starting to fall, and Disney decided they were not worth replacing.


----------



## Her Dotness

Nabas said:


> For our last 2 VGF stays, the remotes for the mirror TVs did not work well.  It was really difficult to change the channel, adjust the volume, etc.



Yup, that was his experience on our last 2 stays, 2019 and last November.



> My guess is that they were starting to fall, and Disney decided they were not worth replacing.



My guess as well. Too bad, though, as much as DH enjoyed them when they were newer and worked right.


----------



## Her Dotness

mrsap said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/bag-...loridian-walkway-latest-look-at-construction/
> The walkway looks amazing!!!!!



It IS!

We particularly loved walking home from MK at night. Oh, and couldn't resist walking MK-GF-Poly-TTC to see how long a me-walking-DH-rolling took--about 45 minutes.

The new portion is wide, beautifully paved and landscaped. Disney scored a big win on this project, imo.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> For our last 2 VGF stays, the remotes for the mirror TVs did not work well.  It was really difficult to change the channel, adjust the volume, etc.
> 
> Those TVs are now almost 9 years old.  My guess is that they were starting to fall, and Disney decided they were not worth replacing.



Same. In November, no matter what channel we put on, it reverted to a black screen. It was disappointing. I like putting on the Radio Disney channel in the am when getting ready, so it was definitely missed this past trip. RIP TV mirrors!


----------



## Her Dotness

Whew! Finally read my way ALL through to here. 

Since I noticed a few references to dining at "Vicki and Al's" here and there, I thought y'all might be encouraged by the insider info we got at Steakhouse 71 the week before Thanksgiving.

Here's the _Reader's Digest_ version of a post I made on another forum:

_Some things about our server at Steakhouse 71 last night [11/13/21] seemed eerily familiar—an elderly man named Jack, highly coordinated serving style, pleasant conversation, and a notable hustle to keep up with his nearby tables. 

As our dinner progressed, I kept saying to DH that I’d swear that’s Jack who gave us such impeccable service at Victoria & Albert’s Chef’s Table 7 years ago. But, how to ask discreetly so as not to suggest he’s come down in the world after we last saw him as Victoria & Albert's head waiter a few years ago? We couldn’t think how for some time until DH began torturing me with iPhone photos of dishes we’d so enjoyed there over the years. 

Ultimately, the photo of our Chef’s Table takeout bag and my red rose triggered the perfect way to ask, “Are you Jack who gave us such memorable service along with your wife Sherry?”

I quickly said to DH to leave that one where Jack could easily see it upon returning to take our dessert order. 

He soon reappeared, whereupon I remarked, “We were just saying how we’d rather be dining here.” 

And yes, it indeed was Jack whom we recalled so fondly. Furthermore, he told us that three V&A’s servers are at Steakhouse 71. 

Best of all, he said people are to be called back in January and February for a possible reopening in early March..._

Of course, reopenings are often delayed, but at least we have some assurance a restaurant beloved by many of us will be welcoming diners again soon.


----------



## thelittledipster

Staying in a 2BR next week for the first time at Grand Flo, very excited! I’m not usually a coffee drinker so I’ve never noticed, how many coffee packets do they normally give you for the room and are they replenished daily or only by request?


----------



## mrsap

thelittledipster said:


> Staying in a 2BR next week for the first time at Grand Flo, very excited! I’m not usually a coffee drinker so I’ve never noticed, how many coffee packets do they normally give you for the room and are they replenished daily or only by request?



Typically 2 regular and 2 decaf, but if you need more, just call housekeeping. They are usually pretty quick!! They are not replenished daily. Have a great time!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Hey, we have a dedicated 2 bed standard view booked and are really hoping for a monorail view, am I right that they all have that please?


----------



## Nabas

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Hey, we have a dedicated 2 bed standard view booked and are really hoping for a monorail view, am I right that they all have that please?


VGF is shaped like a 'T', with the Monorail along the top and on one side of the 'T'.  These are all Standard View rooms.  The Monorail passes by every few minutes.

If you are at the top of the 'T', you will have a view of the Monorail that looks something like this (4th floor):



If you are on the side of the 'T', your view will be something like this (2nd floor):


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Nabas said:


> VGF is shaped like a 'T', with the Monorail on one side of the 'T'.  For all Standard View rooms, the Monorail passes by every few minutes.
> 
> If you are at the top of the 'T', you'll have a view of the Monorail that looks something like this (4th floor):
> 
> View attachment 639640
> 
> If you are on the side of the 'T', your view will be something like this (2nd floor):
> 
> View attachment 639642



Perfect, thank you so much    Our Monorail fan will be delighted!


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Has anyone found any pics or a walkthrough vid of a refurbished deluxe studio room yet?


----------



## mrsap

Dr Gunnie said:


> Has anyone found any pics or a walkthrough vid of a refurbished deluxe studio room yet?



Here’s a 2 br… can’t seem to find a studio.






Did find a picture of a studio after a Google Search…


----------



## nuhusky123

Dr Gunnie said:


> Has anyone found any pics or a walkthrough vid of a refurbished deluxe studio room yet?


By pure chance I found this

https://fb.watch/aC--mI1ylV/
I will say these studios are beautiful, the new studio resorts need to something special to compare to the deluxe studios. I love that bathroom.


----------



## Dr Gunnie

nuhusky123 said:


> By pure chance I found this
> 
> https://fb.watch/aC--mI1ylV/
> I will say these studios are beautiful, the new studio resorts need to something special to compare to the deluxe studios. I love that bathroom.



Thank you so much! We’ll be there in June and I really wanted to see the changes. The new Murphy bed looks great.


----------



## nicole88s

mrsap said:


> Here’s a 2 br… can’t seem to find a studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did find a picture of a studio after a Google Search…
> View attachment 640197





nuhusky123 said:


> By pure chance I found this
> 
> https://fb.watch/aC--mI1ylV/
> I will say these studios are beautiful, the new studio resorts need to something special to compare to the deluxe studios. I love that bathroom.



I like it. They look so much better than the rendition! I'm so happy they didn't go with the plain brown curtains and they didn't do the brown plaid headboard. What is interesting though is that in the picture mrsap posted the headboard is a light blue plaid, but in the video the headboard is a plain leather looking one. I wonder if they have 2 different versions?


----------



## Her Dotness

If there are alternative videos to Facebook for anything new we're all eager to see, please add another source.

I'm not on Facebook and won't join it (was and hated it) so will very much appreciate a video that's available without joining something.


----------



## mrsap

nicole88s said:


> I like it. They look so much better than the rendition! I'm so happy they didn't go with the plain brown curtains and they didn't do the brown plaid headboard. What is interesting though is that in the picture mrsap posted the headboard is a light blue plaid, but in the video the headboard is a plain leather looking one. I wonder if they have 2 different versions?



I did a quick search because I do recall seeing those plaid headboards and it is the same headboard as seen on DVC Fan prior to refurb *HERE*… not sure the reason for two versions?


----------



## Dr Gunnie

mrsap said:


> I did a quick search because I do recall seeing those plaid headboards and it is the same headboard as seen on DVC Fan prior to refurb *HERE*… not sure the reason for two versions?View attachment 640398



yeah, a little different than the renderings, below is a screen capture from the Facebook video posted above for those that can’t see the Facebook video


----------



## TinkB278

Dr Gunnie said:


> yeah, a little different than the renderings, below is a screen capture from the Facebook video posted above for those that can’t see the Facebook video
> 
> View attachment 640401


So happy to see this! I can’t stand the plaid to be honest.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm not a huge plaid fan but I think I could have taken it better on the headboard than the carpet.


----------



## Her Dotness

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not a huge plaid fan but I think I could have taken it better on the headboard than the carpet.



I'm not a plaid fancier at all. This doesn't look that bad to me, though.

Thanks much for the photo capture, DrGunnie. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning all! I wanted to share my Room Views from November, so I can add to Page 1.

Views from Room 1211, 2nd Floor, Standard view.










Also, if anyone else has stayed recently (or will be staying in the future) and would like to share your room views to help out others, it would be greatly appreciated!!

Also wanted to note, I added the January Activity Schedule to *Page 1* and would love to keep that updated monthly! If anyone will be there in the upcoming months, I truly appreciate it if you could take a picture of the activity schedule and share it here! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TinkB278

mrsap said:


> Good morning all! I wanted to share my Room Views from November, so I can add to Page 1.
> 
> Views from Room 1211, 2nd Floor, Standard view.
> 
> View attachment 641271
> 
> View attachment 641267
> 
> View attachment 641269
> 
> View attachment 641270
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone else has stayed recently (or will be staying in the future) and would like to share your room views to help out others, it would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Also wanted to note, I added the January Activity Schedule to *Page 1* and would love to keep that updated monthly! If anyone will be there in the upcoming months, I truly appreciate it if you could take a picture of the activity schedule and share it here! Thanks so much!!!


Did you have a refurbished room? If so, do you have any pictures you can share?


----------



## mrsap

TinkB278 said:


> Did you have a refurbished room? If so, do you have any pictures you can share?



Unfortunately no, they were just beginning the refurbishment when we got there. I had shared some in-progress refurb pictures during my stay starting *HERE*.


----------



## mrsap

According to @butterscotchcollins over on the GF Resort Thread, the Grand Floridian Spa has soft opened! You can now book appointments starting today! The GF Spa officially opens 1/26.


----------



## msushaner

We can't decide between 2 connecting studios at poly or a 2 bedroom villa at GF. I saw the paging mr marrow video. And I see older videos and scrolled through here and saw refurbishment. We are planning to go next January for the marathon. Are all the 2 bedroom villas going to be exactly like the video or are some going to have that dated couch sofa bed still? And will all of them have 2x walk in showers?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

msushaner said:


> We can't decide between 2 connecting studios at poly or a 2 bedroom villa at GF. I saw the paging mr marrow video. And I see older videos and scrolled through here and saw refurbishment. We are planning to go next January for the marathon. Are all the 2 bedroom villas going to be exactly like the video or are some going to have that dated couch sofa bed still? And will all of them have 2x walk in showers?


All rooms at both Poly and VGF have been refurbished. The studios all have a pull down Murphy bed instead of the pullout sofa bed now at both. 
If you book a Lock-off 2 bedroom, then the second bedroom will be a studio with a queen bed and the Murphy bed (as well as the little pull down bed under the TV). If you book a dedicated 2 bedroom, then you will have two actual beds.


----------



## Airb330

mrsap said:


> I did a quick search because I do recall seeing those plaid headboards and it is the same headboard as seen on DVC Fan prior to refurb *HERE*… not sure the reason for two versions?View attachment 640398


They did whatever was cheaper it seems. 

I actually didn’t like the plaid in the renderings. But once I saw a 2 bedroom (via PMM) I liked the plaid. Sorta disappointed it’s not in all the studios. Bizarre for the rooms not to match. 

I still think the 2 person couch in the 1 & 2 bedrooms looks silly. The renderings were much better. That size couch looks nice in the studios but too small in the larger rooms.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Airb330 said:


> They did whatever was cheaper it seems.
> 
> I actually didn’t like the plaid in the renderings. But once I saw a 2 bedroom (via PMM) I liked the plaid. Sorta disappointed it’s not in all the studios. Bizarre for the rooms not to match.
> 
> I still think the 2 person couch in the 1 & 2 bedrooms looks silly. The renderings were much better. That size couch looks nice in the studios but too small in the larger rooms.


Any chance you’ve seen what they did in the media room at the Grand Villa?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi GFV owners!  We got super lucky and managed to snag 5 nights in May in a 1 bedroom villa (following a 1 night stay at Boardwalk).  We have never stayed at the grand before but have visited nearly every trip.  We will have a 14 month old and 6 year old and I am looking for resort activities we should not miss.  Our 14 month old hasn't been a fan of the parks in the last few trips so I want to make sure we have plenty of things to do and see at the resort.  Any suggestions for us? Also, are mug drink refills available anywhere near the villas?
ETA If I can get my way, we will have one full resort only day in the middle of the trip


----------



## stwaldman

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi GFV owners!  We got super lucky and managed to snag 5 nights in May in a 1 bedroom villa (following a 1 night stay at Boardwalk).  We have never stayed at the grand before but have visited nearly every trip.  We will have a 14 month old and 6 year old and I am looking for resort activities we should not miss.  Our 14 month old hasn't been a fan of the parks in the last few trips so I want to make sure we have plenty of things to do and see at the resort.  Any suggestions for us? Also, are mug drink refills available anywhere near the villas?


1. closest mug refills are at the pool bar, about 100 yards from the villas (somebody can fact check me on google maps)
2. We stayed VGF (and BLT) twice with our now 14 month old in the past year, she loved the walk in entrance to the pool area and also climbing around the different seating areas in the lobby or by the quick service food areas (with supervision of course). We made ample use of the walking path, including the VGF villas being only a short walk from Poly, to keep the visuals and atmosphere fresh since there is so much going on there. She also really loved the beach at contemporary (and there is one by the VGF pool too) with some toys, where you could still hear music and fun from the pool. 

Good luck with your trip, i don't have a 6 year old but there were all the standard DVC/Deluxe activities still going on, VGF has the storybook painting and other typical DVC arts and crafts that I have not done, but most other people seem quite fond of so its probably worthwhile.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

stwaldman said:


> 1. closest mug refills are at the pool bar, about 100 yards from the villas (somebody can fact check me on google maps)
> 2. We stayed VGF (and BLT) twice with our now 14 month old in the past year, she loved the walk in entrance to the pool area and also climbing around the different seating areas in the lobby or by the quick service food areas (with supervision of course). We made ample use of the walking path, including the VGF villas being only a short walk from Poly, to keep the visuals and atmosphere fresh since there is so much going on there. She also really loved the beach at contemporary (and there is one by the VGF pool too) with some toys, where you could still hear music and fun from the pool.
> 
> Good luck with your trip, i don't have a 6 year old but there were all the standard DVC/Deluxe activities still going on, VGF has the storybook painting and other typical DVC arts and crafts that I have not done, but most other people seem quite fond of so its probably worthwhile.


 Thank you!!  I will definitely need to look up the activities schedule for that month.  We have never done them before but when we go I always think they look and sound so fun but they never fit in our plans.


----------



## stwaldman

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Thank you!!  I will definitely need to look up the activities schedule for that month.  We have never done them before but when we go I always think they look and sound so fun but they never fit in our plans.


I will say, if you can afford the monorail trip (and they aren't checking where you're staying), the community hall at BLT was really pleasant. I don't know anything about what is available at Poly. They had painting and coloring activities that were really fairly priced and unique and also a lot of baby/toddler toys and dolls/figurines, along with a TV running with Disney movies, etc. and kid friendly furniture to bounce off of. If you're having a bad weather day or just a "need a proper playroom day" that seems like a good hack, but it does require resort hopping.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

stwaldman said:


> I will say, if you can afford the monorail trip (and they aren't checking where you're staying), the community hall at BLT was really pleasant. I don't know anything about what is available at Poly. They had painting and coloring activities that were really fairly priced and unique and also a lot of baby/toddler toys and dolls/figurines, along with a TV running with Disney movies, etc. and kid friendly furniture to bounce off of. If you're having a bad weather day or just a "need a proper playroom day" that seems like a good hack, but it does require resort hopping.


Yes!  Staying at the Grand is really the only saving grace this trip.  I needed convenience to be flexible with the baby.  We love the BLT community hall.  We are staying at boardwalk for a night and trying to arrange flights so we can check out that community hall and pool (mainly for the 6 year old).  I love monorail hopping so that would be a fun idea for some time on our day off.


----------



## mrsap

*Phase 2 Grand Floridian Units Declared Into Condo Association*

Half of the new Resort Studios have been added to the condominium assocation for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, paving the way for point sales to soon begin.
In a series of filings with the *Orange County Comptroller's* office, *Disney Vacation Club*has amended the Ground Lease, Declaration of Condoninium and Membership Agreement to begin adding the "phase 2" units to its Grand Floridian timeshare development. A total of 101 Resort Studios were added to the program, representing half of the 202 rooms which make up the project. The rooms formally added include most of the 3rd floor, plus all of the 4th and 5th floors of the Big Pine Key building.


----------



## Matty B13

mrsap said:


> *Phase 2 Grand Floridian Units Declared Into Condo Association*
> 
> Half of the new Resort Studios have been added to the condominium assocation for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, paving the way for point sales to soon begin.
> In a series of filings with the *Orange County Comptroller's* office, *Disney Vacation Club*has amended the Ground Lease, Declaration of Condoninium and Membership Agreement to begin adding the "phase 2" units to its Grand Floridian timeshare development. A total of 101 Resort Studios were added to the program, representing half of the 202 rooms which make up the project. The rooms formally added include most of the 3rd floor, plus all of the 4th and 5th floors of the Big Pine Key building.


Looks like all the shower have tubs, no walk-ins......


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Matty B13 said:


> Looks like all the shower have tubs, no walk-ins......


Yes but lower floors may have accessible rooms.


----------



## hayesdvc

Is there a link comparing and contrasting the amenities, size, etc. between VGF and VGF2?  
TIA


----------



## Divaofdisney

Does anyone know the timeframe for about when the current renovation is slated to be completed? We are going in April so I am hoping we can snag one of the newly renovated rooms.


----------



## HairyChest

Matty B13 said:


> Looks like all the shower have tubs, no walk-ins......


That really stinks. Shower tubs are so ugly.


----------



## Airb330

Matty B13 said:


> Looks like all the shower have tubs, no walk-ins......


Some have no balconies and yet there is no 'value' category.

No balconies
No kitchenette
All tubs
3 strikes you're out 

Really am not liking this expansion. I fear it's going to be so hard to get a studio in the old building.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Airb330 said:


> Some have no balconies and yet there is no 'value' category.
> 
> No balconies
> No kitchenette
> All tubs
> 3 strikes you're out
> 
> Really am not liking this expansion. I fear it's going to be so hard to get a studio in the old building.



Is it confirmed there wont be a kitchenette? Or just guessing based off the architectural diagram?


----------



## Airb330

Brett Wyman said:


> Is it confirmed there wont be a kitchenette? Or just guessing based off the architectural diagram?


Confirmed awhile ago. There was some hope, but alas there will be beverage 'coolers' or something and that's it. I never cooked in a studio but it was nice to have a fridge and a little sink. We never even use the microwave but again it's nice to have it just in case.

I still cannot get over the 1/2 bedroom's living room couch setup. A small couch from a studio and one extra chair. Seating for 3 adults only.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Airb330 said:


> Confirmed awhile ago. There was some hope, but alas there will be beverage 'coolers' or something and that's it. I never cooked in a studio but it was nice to have a fridge and a little sink. We never even use the microwave but again it's nice to have it just in case.



Wow. Thats bad.


----------



## Nabas

Airb330 said:


> Some have no balconies and yet there is no 'value' category.
> 
> No balconies
> No kitchenette
> All tubs
> 3 strikes you're out
> 
> Really am not liking this expansion. I fear it's going to be so hard to get a studio in the old building.


Although I agree that I prefer the amenities of the VGF1 rooms more, I’d rather be able to get any VGF Studio than be shut out completely.

Besides, I don’t think experienced DVC members are their target market.  I suspect Disney is aiming for someone on vacation who is staying at a Value or Moderate, and becomes enthralled with the idea of being able to stay at the Grand Floridian for their next vacation.

Which makes me wonder what sort of Member pricing we’ll see.


----------



## CarolynFH

Nabas said:


> Besides, I don’t think experienced DVC members are their target market. I suspect Disney is aiming for someone on vacation who is staying at a Value or Moderate, and becomes enthralled with the idea of being able to stay at the Grand Floridian for their next vacation.


Based on the comments I've read over the years on the regular Resorts board and even the DVC Resorts board from non-owners, I think you're right.  They want two "real" beds (the 5th sleeper is a bonus) and a fridge and a coffeemaker.  They're not interested in cooking, maybe in having milk and cereal or yogurt for breakfast, and they don't want to do laundry.  These Resort Studios are perfect for them - they can pre-pay for their resort rooms for years to come!  Of course, after they get a few stays in, they may be like many Poly owners who bought for studios and later realized that larger villas have appeal, the difference being that they'll be able to book those 1+ BR at 11 months while Poly owners have to wait until 7 months (or add on at another resort).


----------



## FinallyFL

CarolynFH said:


> maybe in having milk and cereal or yogurt for breakfast


The beverage coolers aren't going to keep milk and yogurt at a safe level, so the new rooms aren't ideal for this group either.


----------



## Airb330

FinallyFL said:


> The beverage coolers aren't going to keep milk and yogurt at a safe level, so the new rooms aren't ideal for this group either.


Out of all the issues I have with the new rooms, I *do* get the two bed appeal. But the no mini fridge is baffling. Rooms with no balconies (& 3 room categories all around view) is another pain point. I’d be irritated to have no balcony but would feel differently if there was a value category or something where you knew that ahead of time. The less room categories, the easier it is to waitlist or cobble together a trip via stalking imo.

I’ll give it 2-Years to shake out. If I can’t get VGF1 studios at 11 months regularly at most reasonable times (I’ll give Christmas a pass because it’s already hard), we’ll sell. If it’s difficult to book 5-7 nights in the spring (not Easter) at VGF1, then it would be best to sell.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Airb330 said:


> Rooms with no balconies (& 3 room categories all around view) is another pain point.



I thought 95% of the new rooms have balconies.   Is this a real problem?  That’s concerning if most rooms don’t have balconies.


----------



## DixieDelights

Are the new rooms going to be a separate booking category?  As VGF owners do we get 11 month booking or no?


----------



## Nabas

DixieDelights said:


> Are the new rooms going to be a separate booking category?  As VGF owners do we get 11 month booking or no?


Yes, the new rooms are a different booking category. The VGF point chart on the DVC website has already been updated with the new booking categories.  (See below image.)

Yes, a VGF1 owner has 11-month booking privileges at VGF2.


----------



## mrsap

*2-Bedroom: The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa - Room Tour*

I’ll be updating Page 1 with the refurbished room tours.


----------



## Her Dotness

Airb330 said:


> But the no mini fridge is baffling.



Not a change for the worse because what's in VGF1 studios currently are the looks-like-a-mini-fridge-but-it's-not. You're getting a beverage cooler in both 1 and 2 in future.

That's why Disney describes them as a "beverage cooler." They're only designed to keep drinks 20-30 degrees cooler than room temperature. Definitely not safe for storing foods that need 40 degrees.

Now, any that still have the little (useless) freezer compartment are mini-fridges. But, don't try to keep ice cream in those! Goo in an hour or two.


----------



## UrsulaTime

I always like to keep up with the latest iterations of the rooms at each resort (kind of a hobby, if it can be considered that?). The changes I saw in the villas just now have made the Grand Floridian shoot to the top of my Disney World Resort Wish List for the first time. 

For me, I think the Grand has always had the biggest gap between _resort/grounds/amenities_ appeal and _room_ appeal. Until now. 

To all of you VGF owners...enjoy! (Although - I'm sorry some of the studios might not have balconies...I'm not a DVC member but I've rented points and a Deluxe/Villa accommodation without a balcony sounds...new. I hope it becomes a separate booking category if that's really the case...also, I don't mind the plaid, but I was a little surprised to see it at the Grand. *Does anyone know if plaid is used elsewhere on property? I'm curious!)*

Anyway. Thanks for letting me 'hang out' here on the VGF forum.


----------



## Airb330

Her Dotness said:


> Not a change for the worse because what's in VGF1 studios currently are the looks-like-a-mini-fridge-but-it's-not. You're getting a beverage cooler in both 1 and 2 in future.
> 
> That's why Disney describes them as a "beverage cooler." They're only designed to keep drinks 20-30 degrees cooler than room temperature. Definitely not safe for storing foods that need 40 degrees.
> 
> Now, any that still have the little (useless) freezer compartment are mini-fridges. But, don't try to keep ice cream in those! Goo in an hour or two.


Interesting, I do not remember having issues with the fridge/cooler at GFV. It’ll be interesting what’s there next time. Our last trip to VGF was 2019. Yes, the feezers were always a joke.

I was at Aulani last month in a refurbished studio room. They kept the large mini fridge there at least. Kept everything cold and fit a lot of items.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

*Splash pad at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort closing for refurbishment late February 2022*

The closure begins February 21 through February 28, reopening to guests on March 1 2022.


----------



## mrsap

*February Activity Schedule*


Thanks @Lorena !!!


----------



## mrsap

Morning all!


*Wi-Fi Upgrade Coming Soon to the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*

Effective February 22, a new network name ("WDW Resorts Guest") will be available to Guest staying at the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Guests connected to that network can expect faster download and upload speeds.


----------



## mrsap

As a heads up…

*Lengthy Construction at Grand Floridian Resort and Spa to Impact Resort Through 2023*

Disney has announced that they will be starting construction and refurbishment at Disney’s Grand Floridian and Spa on March 1st. Here’s the announcement:



> As we previously shared, we are working on our _grand_ plans to expand and enhance The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.
> 
> Beginning March 1, Guests will notice construction and refurbishment work at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa during daytime hours. Most resort amenities will remain available to Guests throughout this work.
> Disney World


The work is expected to last into 2023 as Disney works on buildings furthest away from the main building and lobby.


----------



## Dr Gunnie

We will be there in June and yesterday we got the email notifying us of the construction during our stay. I'm sure others got it as well.


----------



## DsneyDude1

Dr Gunnie said:


> We will be there in June and yesterday we got the email notifying us of the construction during our stay. I'm sure others got it as well.


We did for our late April stay as well.


----------



## PinkPixel

Also received for June stay, does anyone know what is being renovated?


----------



## sndral

PinkPixel said:


> Also received for June stay, does anyone know what is being renovated?


Rumor is they’ll be converting Big Pine Key to VGF2 DVC studios. They just finished the refurb of the original VGF villas, so I doubt that it’s the VGF1 building unless they are doing exterior work on it?


----------



## Jellybean9

I hope this doesn’t affect much of the resort or the monorail station. Our last trip was May 2021 at the Poly when the resort was a construction site and the monorail station was closed. Figures I book our next trip for the GF when they start their renovation.


----------



## mrsap

PinkPixel said:


> Also received for June stay, does anyone know what is being renovated?





sndral said:


> Rumor is they’ll be converting Big Pine Key to VGF2 DVC studios. They just finished the refurb of the original VGF villas, so I doubt that it’s the VGF1 building unless they are doing exterior work on it?


*Grand Floridian Big Pine Key Villa Conversion To Begin March 1*

On March 1, 2022, crews will begin work to add 202 new Disney Vacation Club Villas to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.

Similar notices have been provided to travel agents, confirming that work largely impacts the Big Pine Key building. Construction barriers, equipment and materials should be expected on-site during the conversion.


----------



## TeeDisney1025

Does anyone know what will be affected?  We are booked for mid-June trip.


----------



## mrsap

I know someone shared Deni’s video recently, but she also just did a write up with pictures I thought I’d share. Also included is the full 3D walkthrough, which I added to Page 1 the other day.  

*Let’s Take a Tour of a Deluxe Studio at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort!*


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

mrsap said:


> I know someone shared Deni’s video recently, but she also just did a write up with pictures I thought I’d share. Also included is the full 3D walkthrough, which I added to Page 1 the other day.
> 
> *Let’s Take a Tour of a Deluxe Studio at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort!*
> 
> View attachment 647950


Are there any pictures of the refurbished 1BRs yet?


----------



## Airb330

mrsap said:


> I know someone shared Deni’s video recently, but she also just did a write up with pictures I thought I’d share. Also included is the full 3D walkthrough, which I added to Page 1 the other day.
> 
> *Let’s Take a Tour of a Deluxe Studio at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort!*
> 
> View attachment 647950


She did a nice write up and awesome pictures. I still cannot get over why some studio rooms have the plaid headboard and others have the older one. Inconsistent look isn’t ideal for the flagship.

My next trip is mid march just in time for the construction


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Airb330 said:


> She did a nice write up and awesome pictures. I still cannot get over why some studio rooms have the plaid headboard and others have the older one. Inconsistent look isn’t ideal for the flagship.
> 
> My next trip is mid march just in time for the construction


I saw a video in which the artwork above the Murphy bed is different than the studio that Deni showed: 




Weird! I think I like the plaid better but the bed art in Deni's room more. Perhaps they're thinking variety is the spice of life haha


----------



## Matty B13

Does anyone have a break down of the studios, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, & 3 bedroom, room counts?  I can't find one.  Also how many are lake and standard view.


----------



## mrsap

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Are there any pictures of the refurbished 1BRs yet?



Some pictures *HERE*.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Matty B13 said:


> Does anyone have a break down of the studios, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, & 3 bedroom, room counts?  I can't find one.  Also how many are lake and standard view.


100 dedicated studios, 47 dedicated two bedrooms, 46 lockoff two bedrooms (so can also be booked as studios and 1 bedroom), 6 grand villas.

Soon there'll be another 200 resort studios! It'll be a studio heavy resort.


----------



## HairyChest

mrsap said:


> I know someone shared Deni’s video recently, but she also just did a write up with pictures I thought I’d share. Also included is the full 3D walkthrough, which I added to Page 1 the other day.
> 
> *Let’s Take a Tour of a Deluxe Studio at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort!*
> 
> View attachment 647950


Just to be clear that is the refurbished room in the current DVC building of the Grand Floridian (YUCK!). The new DVC rooms in Big Pine Key will look vastly different (and superior):


----------



## Airb330

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I saw a video in which the artwork above the Murphy bed is different than the studio that Deni showed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird! I think I like the plaid better but the bed art in Deni's room more. Perhaps they're thinking variety is the spice of life haha


Oh wow, nice catch. Completely agree. I prefer the plaid but prefer the bed art of cherry lane much better too. I was unsure of the plaid but after comparing, it’s fun. The bedroom dream bed art is just a little ugly to me but the mary poppins outside of cherry lane looks nice.


----------



## mrsap

HairyChest said:


> Just to be clear that is the refurbished room in the current DVC building of the Grand Floridian (YUCK!). The new DVC rooms in Big Pine Key will look vastly different (and superior):
> View attachment 648007



Correct. They haven’t even started work in BPK.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Has the “day bed” in the resort studios been defined?  Will it fit an adult?


----------



## DisneyRunner80

Hi! Can someone confirm to which address groceries should be delivered? The main building or directly to villas? Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

For DVC Members interested in the new VGF 2, it looks like existing members will get first shot at buying in starting March 3rd.

*Coming Soon! The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*


----------



## bobbiwoz

In a VGF studio right now, is there a pull down sleep sofa, or pull out sleep sofa?  We were there in December, and it was a pull out.

Thank you.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> In a VGF studio right now, is there a pull down sleep sofa, or pull out sleep sofa?  We were there in December, and it was a pull out.
> 
> Thank you.



Pull down Murphy bed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Nice, thank you.
I think three adult women could do it!


----------



## mrsap

A friend of mine is at VGF in a 1 bedroom and she sent me a few pictures I thought I’d share…










I’ll add her room number/view to page 1 once she leaves.


----------



## DeeBee3

Is that carpet under the bed badly worn? or is it the pattern?


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> A friend of mine is at VGF in a 1 bedroom and she sent me a few pictures I thought I’d share…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648578
> …


Seeing the door leading to the master bedroom closet in the 1 br. reminded me of how huge that closet is!


----------



## mrsap

DeeBee3 said:


> Is that carpet under the bed badly worn? or is it the pattern?



Pattern! Here’s the old carpeting…



vs. New…


----------



## mrsap

sndral said:


> Seeing the door leading to the master bedroom closet in the 1 br. reminded me of how huge that closet is!



It really is big!! Took this when we stayed last time. We fit all of our suitcases/bags in there.


----------



## CarolynFH

mrsap said:


> A friend of mine is at VGF in a 1 bedroom and she sent me a few pictures I thought I’d share…
> 
> View attachment 648583
> 
> View attachment 648578
> 
> View attachment 648579
> 
> View attachment 648580
> 
> 
> I’ll add her room number/view to page 1 once she leaves.


Thanks! DH and I both remember a huge French door fridge when we stayed a number of years ago. Looks like they replaced it with the same size top-freezer fridge that’s in other resorts e.g. SSR and BWV.


----------



## drusba

mrsap said:


> For DVC Members interested in the new VGF 2, it looks like existing members will get first shot at buying in starting March 3rd.
> 
> *Coming Soon! The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> 
> View attachment 648125



As DVD will now actually be selling points for the new studios, that means it has already filed necessary documents with the Orange County Comptroller to allow that to happen. I checked and there were three filings recorded on Feb 4 for documents executed on Jan 12 -- an amendment to the VGF ground lease, an amendment to the declarations, and an amendment to the DVC Membership Agreement for VGF. If interested in reading those, you can find the three documents by going to "https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/?" Click "Accept" on the Disclaimer, which then takes you to a search page. On that page, put in dates Feb 1 begin and Feb 19 end. Then under Grantor put in Disney Vacation and change Exact Match to Wildcard Search. Then, on the right side of page, uncheck the line that reads "Uncheck box to search specific document type." A list of document types will come up and click on "Condo Related." Then click on the "Search" button. That will bring up the three documents recorded on Feb 4. To view any document click "View Image."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks! DH and I both remember a huge French door fridge when we stayed a number of years ago. Looks like they replaced it with the same size top-freezer fridge that’s in other resorts e.g. SSR and BWV.



Interesting! 
Here's a picture of the refurbed 2BR that was shared several posts back.  That is what we also had pre-refurb.   Maybe that 1Bedroom had an issue with the fridge and they either didn't or couldn't source the correct replacement?






Here was the fridge from our 1st dedicated 2BR stay and I have a picture of the same fridge in a 1BR (2BR lockoff) from a pre-opening sales event


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Interesting!
> Here's a picture of the refurbed 2BR that was shared several posts back.  That is what we also had pre-refurb.   Maybe that 1Bedroom had an issue with the fridge and they either didn't or couldn't source the correct replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the fridge from our 1st dedicated 2BR stay and I have a picture of the same fridge in a 1BR (2BR lockoff) from a pre-opening sales event



We had the white fridge as well in our 1 br. (Nov. 2020)


----------



## CarolynFH

mrsap said:


> We had the white fridge as well in our 1 br. (Nov. 2020)
> 
> View attachment 648680
> 
> View attachment 648685


Thanks - the one you show is what we had - I remembered it was larger and more upscale than the ones at BWV, so I guess I put French doors in my memory bank as opposed to the middle drawer and the built-in cabinetry .  But the really interesting thing is that there's a cupboard above the fridge shown in your post of the refurbed 1 BR, so the cabinetry is different and wouldn't accommodate the one you and @KAT4DISNEY show from the pre-refurb and the refurbed 2 BR.  Maybe the 1 BR dedicated are different?  We had a 1 BR lockoff that time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks - the one you show is what we had - I remembered it was larger and more upscale than the ones at BWV, so I guess I put French doors in my memory bank as opposed to the middle drawer .  But the really interesting thing is that there's a cupboard above the fridge shown in @mrsap's post, so the cabinetry is different and wouldn't accommodate the one you show.



If they couldn't or wouldn't source the proper replacement then that would have been the way to finish it off when they replaced with a smaller fridge.  Looks like a front vs an actual cupboard.  They could have taken the lower freezer front from the original, cut it down and added the upper trim.  I'm looking at how the wide bottom piece of trim seems to match the wide bottom freezer trim.

VGF doesn't have any dedicated 1BR's - all lockoffs - so that shouldn't have been a difference.  I'm still leaning towards this being a replacement much like when a studio fridge would fail they'd plop in whatever - usually with no freezer but I've seen some that were significantly smaller too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks - the one you show is what we had - I remembered it was larger and more upscale than the ones at BWV, so I guess I put French doors in my memory bank as opposed to the middle drawer and the built-in cabinetry .  But the really interesting thing is that there's a cupboard above the fridge shown in your post of the refurbed 1 BR, so the cabinetry is different and wouldn't accommodate the one you and @KAT4DISNEY show from the pre-refurb and the refurbed 2 BR.  Maybe the 1 BR dedicated are different?  We had a 1 BR lockoff that time.



And it's not quite as "Grand" is it!


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If they couldn't or wouldn't source the proper replacement then that would have been the way to finish it off when they replaced with a smaller fridge.  Looks like a front vs an actual cupboard.  They could have taken the lower freezer front from the original, cut it down and added the upper trim.  I'm looking at how the wide bottom piece of trim seems to match the wide bottom freezer trim.
> 
> VGF doesn't have any dedicated 1BR's - all lockoffs - so that shouldn't have been a difference.  I'm still leaning towards this being a replacement much like when a studio fridge would fail they'd plop in whatever - usually with no freezer but I've seen some that were significantly smaller too.


So you mean make a false cupboard above the fridge?  That makes sense.  Now I wonder how many of the 1 BR kitchens have the large fridge and how many have the smaller one!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> So you mean make a false cupboard above the fridge?  That makes sense.  Now I wonder how many of the 1 BR kitchens have the large fridge and how many have the smaller one!



Yes, a false cupboard would be my guess.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And it's not quite as "Grand" is it!



I just realized we have the same fridge!! We bought it when we finished our basement! We just wanted a second fridge… it’s definitely nothing fancy! Definitely a step down from the white fridge that was there!!


----------



## Sandisw

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks - the one you show is what we had - I remembered it was larger and more upscale than the ones at BWV, so I guess I put French doors in my memory bank as opposed to the middle drawer and the built-in cabinetry .  But the really interesting thing is that there's a cupboard above the fridge shown in your post of the refurbed 1 BR, so the cabinetry is different and wouldn't accommodate the one you and @KAT4DISNEY show from the pre-refurb and the refurbed 2 BR.  Maybe the 1 BR dedicated are different?  We had a 1 BR lockoff that time.



I had a 1 bedroom a few weeks ago and I had the white fridge.  The room was 5th floor and renovated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The people who are buying in are buying into the same resort as I already have.  When they can book a resort studio, I should be able to, too, right?  My DSis wants to stay in one, so I would be modifying a current studio stay whenever they can book. Correct?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

bobbiwoz said:


> The people who are buying in are buying into the same resort as I already have.  When they can book a resort studio, I should be able to, too, right?  My DSis wants to stay in one, so I would be modifying a current studio stay whenever they can book. Correct?


Yes, I think so. I have a Lake View in December that I am going to try to change to a BPK.  They will probably only declare inventory at about the rate they are selling them, so it could still be difficult to book.


----------



## Luvears

VGF Friends!

On a mission to find out what mattress brand/model in main bedroom (king beds) since most recent refurb (stayed 12/19-21 2022). TY!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Just booked our spa appointments for April. Anyone been yet since the reopening?


----------



## Her Dotness

Interesting that we've stayed in a 1br twice, 11/2017 and 11/2019 and have had the boring stainless steel fridge both times.

Maybe we should file an ADA complaint?  Both were HA 1brs.


----------



## Her Dotness

FinallyFL said:


> The beverage coolers aren't going to keep milk and yogurt at a safe level, so the new rooms aren't ideal for this group either.



As ultra-pasteurized as most milk products are anymore, I'm thinking they may keep without spoilage concern.

We bought a pint of half & half last fall when in a studio and never used it. 

Took it home in an ice chest, a 2-day drive, and it was perfectly fine until used up nearly two weeks after purchase.


----------



## pinkxray

Is there lotion in the studios at VGF? I am packing for our trip and my carry on liquids are getting maxed out. Will leave the lotion home if they have it there. 
I checked out the pics and videos and see a bottle of something behind the soap but can’t tell what it is.


----------



## stwaldman

pinkxray said:


> Is there lotion in the studios at VGF? I am packing for our trip and my carry on liquids are getting maxed out. Will leave the lotion home if they have it there.
> I checked out the pics and videos and see a bottle of something behind the soap but can’t tell what it is.


The rooms carry the same H2O products as any other Disney room, including lotion. We've never had a problem grabbing an extra bottle from mouse keeping either


----------



## Her Dotness

There's the tube of lotion and facial soap bar at the sink.

Tub/shower has the bulk bodywash, shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney's Grand Floridian Resort boat service to Magic Kingdom to be interrupted early March 2022*

Watercraft services from Disney's Grand Floridian Resort to Magic Kingdom will be interrupted from March 3 2022 as maintenance work takes place on the dock area.

Boat transpiration closures will take place 11:45am to 3:15pm daily, with monorail transportation and the walkway remaining open for guests needing to move travel to Magic Kingdom.

The work is expected to be completed within a week, but specific dates are not available.


----------



## mrsap

For those interested in purchasing VGF2…

*Buyer's Guide To Villas At Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (2022)*


----------



## DonnaDuck333

Hi everyone, if this question was asked already, my apology. We are planning on renting points for Jan 2023. Does anyone here know if the DVC studios will be all refurbished by then? Wanting a deluxe studio. Thank you so much.


----------



## nuhusky123

DonnaDuck333 said:


> Hi everyone, if this question was asked already, my apology. We are planning on renting points for Jan 2023. Does anyone here know if the DVC studios will be all refurbished by then? Wanting a deluxe studio. Thank you so much.


Deluxe studios are done

they are working on resort studios now


----------



## mrsap

DonnaDuck333 said:


> Hi everyone, if this question was asked already, my apology. We are planning on renting points for Jan 2023. Does anyone here know if the DVC studios will be all refurbished by then? Wanting a deluxe studio. Thank you so much.



If you are referring to VGF 1, the soft goods refurb is complete. Enjoy!


----------



## DonnaDuck333

Thank you all for your quick reply.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Helvetica

The pricing for the new Villas is live on the Add-On Website. They're $207 a point with a 2064 expiration date. I am so tempted to buy a small add-on contract.


----------



## Nabas

Per DVCNews.com prices start at $207 per point with the following add-on discounts for existing DVC members:

125-149 points: $8 off per point
150-174 points: $10 off
175-199 points: $13 off
200-249 points: $21 off
250-299 points: $22 off
300-499 points: $28 off
500-999 points: $31 off
1000+ points: $33 off

Discounts are good till March 30.

No details for non-member pricing, which goes on sale on March 31.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> Per DVCNews.com prices start at $207 per point with the following add-on discounts for existing DVC members:
> 
> 125-149 points: $8 off per point
> 150-174 points: $10 off
> 175-199 points: $13 off
> 200-249 points: $21 off
> 250-299 points: $22 off
> 300-499 points: $28 off
> 500-999 points: $31 off
> 1000+ points: $33 off
> 
> Discounts are good till March 30.
> 
> No details for non-member pricing, which goes on sale on March 31.



Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> Per DVCNews.com prices start at $207 per point with the following add-on discounts for existing DVC members:
> 
> 125-149 points: $8 off per point
> 150-174 points: $10 off
> 175-199 points: $13 off
> 200-249 points: $21 off
> 250-299 points: $22 off
> 300-499 points: $28 off
> 500-999 points: $31 off
> 1000+ points: $33 off
> 
> Discounts are good till March 30.
> 
> No details for non-member pricing, which goes on sale on March 31.



Adding some additional information that may be helpful…


*Grand Floridian Pricing Debuts*

Today, Disney Vacation Club will reopen sales for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa at prices which begin at $207 per point and dip to $186 each for a purchase of 200 points and just $174 each for 1000 or more.

This matches current prices for Disney's Riviera Resort and Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas.

No discounts are offered for purchases of 25 to 124 points. However, beginning at 125 points, members can save $8 each. The savings climb with the volume of the purchase, maxing out at $33 off each point for add-ons of 1000 or more.

A portion of the incentive is set to expire on *March 30, 2022*. For instance, the $21 discount for 200 points will drop to $17 off effective March 31.

The complete list of discounts is as follows:

*Grand Floridian Add-On Discounts Effective March 3*
125-149 points: $8 off per point
150-174 points: $10 off
175-199 points: $13 off
200-249 points: $21 off
250-299 points: $22 off
300-499 points: $28 off
500-999 points: $31 off
1000+ points: $33 off

The above discounts are valid only until *March 30, 2022*, at which time the incentives will decline by $3-5 per point to the following:

*Grand Floridian Add-On Discounts Effective March 31*
125-149 points: $5 off per point
150-174 points: $6 off
175-199 points: $9 off
200-249 points: $17 off
250-299 points: $18 off
300-499 points: $24 off
500-999 points: $26 off
1000+ points: $28 off

Sales will not open to new buyers until March 31, 2022. Non-member pricing has not yet been revealed.

*ETA: *Existing VGF Members can start booking New VGF Studios beginning 3/14 by calling Member Services. All other owners can begin booking on 5/13 through the member website or by calling member services.*


----------



## LadybugsMum

I really hope that I hear back on ROFR by 3/30. If Disney takes the SSR contract then I'll do 150 pts at VGF. We loved our 1 bedroom last year for spring break.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Adding some additional information that may be helpful…
> 
> 
> *Grand Floridian Pricing Debuts*
> 
> Today, Disney Vacation Club will reopen sales for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa at prices which begin at $207 per point and dip to $186 each for a purchase of 200 points and just $174 each for 1000 or more.
> 
> This matches current prices for Disney's Riviera Resort and Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas.
> 
> No discounts are offered for purchases of 25 to 124 points. However, beginning at 125 points, members can save $8 each. The savings climb with the volume of the purchase, maxing out at $33 off each point for add-ons of 1000 or more.
> 
> A portion of the incentive is set to expire on *March 30, 2022*. For instance, the $21 discount for 200 points will drop to $17 off effective March 31.
> 
> The complete list of discounts is as follows:
> 
> *Grand Floridian Add-On Discounts Effective March 3*
> 125-149 points: $8 off per point
> 150-174 points: $10 off
> 175-199 points: $13 off
> 200-249 points: $21 off
> 250-299 points: $22 off
> 300-499 points: $28 off
> 500-999 points: $31 off
> 1000+ points: $33 off
> 
> The above discounts are valid only until *March 30, 2022*, at which time the incentives will decline by $3-5 per point to the following:
> 
> *Grand Floridian Add-On Discounts Effective March 31*
> 125-149 points: $5 off per point
> 150-174 points: $6 off
> 175-199 points: $9 off
> 200-249 points: $17 off
> 250-299 points: $18 off
> 300-499 points: $24 off
> 500-999 points: $26 off
> 1000+ points: $28 off
> 
> Sales will not open to new buyers until March 31, 2022. Non-member pricing has not yet been revealed.
> 
> *ETA: *Existing VGF Members can start booking New VGF Studios beginning 3/14 by calling Member Services. All other owners can begin booking on 5/13 through the member website or by calling member services.*



In addition to above, there’s an additional incentive to the first 500 Members who buy an add-on contract will receive free bags, as posted by @Helvetica *HERE*


----------



## lizdis1

Helvetica said:


> The pricing for the new Villas is live on the Add-On Website. They're $207 a point with a 2064 expiration date. I am so tempted to buy a small add-on contract.




Me too, I bought slightly higher than this during the first round! Can do a minn of 25 points if paying cash, which is what I am thinking.


----------



## lizdis1

Her Dotness said:


> Interesting that we've stayed in a 1br twice, 11/2017 and 11/2019 and have had the boring stainless steel fridge both times.
> 
> Maybe we should file an ADA complaint?  Both were HA 1brs.



ADA room, we got it this past year and I was shocked at how much different the layout and kitchen is than standard 1 bedroom.


----------



## lizdis1

Does anyone know when BPK will open this summer?


----------



## sndral

lizdis1 said:


> Does anyone know when BPK will open this summer?


In the pricing thread I’m seeing June, but didn’t see exactly when in June.
So I guess I’ll spend my spare time today playing w/ the point charts to see if I really ‘need’ 125-150 more VGF points 
I’d been thinking about adding 100, but heck I don’t get the $ off unless I go up to 125, and if I’m going 125 might as well think about 150 to become a ‘real’ blue card rather than my current grandfathered blue card. My analytical mind recognizes the illogic in that - but Disney for me seems to be one of those areas where the heart rules.


----------



## CarolynFH

lizdis1 said:


> Does anyone know when BPK will open this summer?


On the VGF2 pricing thread, someone posted that they had been told June 22.  VGF owners will be able to book starting March 14, so we'll have a definite opening date no later than March 14.


----------



## lizdis1

sndral said:


> In the pricing thread I’m seeing June, but didn’t see exactly when in June.
> So I guess I’ll spend my spare time today playing w/ the point charts to see if I really ‘need’ 125-150 more VGF points
> I’d been thinking about adding 100, but heck I don’t get the $ off unless I go up to 125, and if I’m going 125 might as well think about 150 to become a ‘real’ blue card rather than my current grandfathered blue card. My analytical mind recognizes the illogic in that - but Disney for me seems to be one of those areas where the heart rules.




Agree! Go for it-  It seems like a really good deal. We bought in slightly higher than $207 but not enough to make a big difference. But, I feel really good right now that I didn't dive in and add on more points when it was at $255.  I will be doing a smaller addition, but cannot resist.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I updated Page 1 with the fully refurbished 3D Virtual Room Tours. I also added a 3D Tour of the VGF 2 Resort Studio, which I’ll also link here, if anyone is interested.

*VGF 2 - RESORT STUDIO -VIRTUAL TOUR*


----------



## Nabas

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I updated Page 1 with the fully refurbished 3D Virtual Room Tours. I also added a 3D Tour of the VGF 2 Resort Studio, which I’ll also link here, if anyone is interested.
> 
> *VGF 2 - RESORT STUDIO -VIRTUAL TOUR*


Thanks, I clicked on the link but got an "Oops" error.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> Thanks, I clicked on the link but got an "Oops" error.



Thanks! Try again please. I changed the link.


----------



## Nabas

mrsap said:


> Thanks! Try again please. I changed the link.


Thanks!  Are there images of what the sofa sleeper looks like when it is open?


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## FinallyFL

Nabas said:


> Thanks!  Are there images of what the sofa sleeper looks like when it is open?


Hover over the red circle on the sofa- it is a single sleeper.


----------



## mrsap

Nabas said:


> Thanks!  Are there images of what the sofa sleeper looks like when it is open?





FinallyFL said:


> Hover over the red circle on the sofa- it is a single sleeper.


----------



## lizdis1

mrsap said:


> View attachment 651912



looks nice!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CarolynFH said:


> On the VGF2 pricing thread, someone posted that they had been told June 22.  VGF owners will be able to book starting March 14, so we'll have a definite opening date no later than March 14.


Will all VGF owners will be able to book in VGF2 beginning March 14?  I have a January studio booking for friends and they would try a resort studio for a night.  The two queens and chair bed won them over.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Has it been said anywhere that you can book a deluxe studio vs resort studio? I know the point charts are the same, but will there be differentiation when booking?


----------



## CarolynFH

LadybugsMum said:


> Has it been said anywhere that you can book a deluxe studio vs resort studio? I know the point charts are the same, but will there be differentiation when booking?


Yes, they are separate types of accommodations, just like 1 BR vs. 2 BR, and each has various views that can be booked as well. Anything that’s listed separately on the points charts can be booked separately.


----------



## CarolynFH

bobbiwoz said:


> Will all VGF owners will be able to book in VGF2 beginning March 14?  I have a January studio booking for friends and they would try a resort studio for a night.  The two queens and chair bed won them over.


Yes - https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/gra...resort-studio-reservations-open-march-14-2022.


----------



## jennypenny

I see a connecting door ... do most of the rooms connect like at Poly?


----------



## mrsap

I just wanted to give you guys a heads up that I added room views for the Big Pine Key building that is now being converted to VGF2 on Page 1. There were not a whole lot from the Grand Floridian resort thread, but I added what I currently have and will update it once it has opened! Hope they’re somewhat helpful. *PAGE 1 **VIEWS*


----------



## CarolynFH

jennypenny said:


> I see a connecting door ... do most of the rooms connect like at Poly?


Most of the rooms that have been declared into the condominium do, and it's likely the remaining rooms will too.  See details here: https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/gra...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association


----------



## Her Dotness

Yeah, it was on that article I saw that 41 pair have connecting doors, so 82 rooms of the ones declared so far.


----------



## sndral

lizdis1 said:


> Agree! Go for it-  It seems like a really good deal. We bought in slightly higher than $207 but not enough to make a big difference. But, I feel really good right now that I didn't dive in and add on more points when it was at $255.  I will be doing a smaller addition, but cannot resist.


I‘ve been wanting to add on around 100 points at VGF for quite awhile, but matching my use year was a real challenge & then when I learned that VGF2 was happening I decided to just wait & am glad I did. I‘m waiting on the email w/ the documents to sign for my shiny new 125 VGF points 



bobbiwoz said:


> Will all VGF owners will be able to book in VGF2 beginning March 14?  I have a January studio booking for friends and they would try a resort studio for a night.  The two queens and chair bed won them over.


Yes, my guide told me this morning that I could use my old VGF1 points along w/ my new VGF2 points to book a resort studio starting 3/14 & I’m thinking about adding a couple of days in a resort studio to my already scheduled December VGF1 reservation.


CarolynFH said:


> Yes - https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/gra...resort-studio-reservations-open-march-14-2022.


I’m curious how they handled booking w/ other new & add on (AKV Jambo/Kidani) DVC resorts - are home resort bookings always given a head start like this?


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Hi, has anyone been able to track down a March activity schedule?  Page 1 of the thread has February.


----------



## mrsap

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Hi, has anyone been able to track down a March activity schedule?  Page 1 of the thread has February.



Not yet! I will definitely post and update Page 1 as soon as I get it. You can also follow the *Monthly Resort Recreation Calendars Thread. *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sndral said:


> I’m curious how they handled booking w/ other new & add on (AKV Jambo/Kidani) DVC resorts - are home resort bookings always given a head start like this?



I _think_ that Kidani bookings might have started within the home resort priority window so they didn't have to decide to create an artificial window or not.


----------



## wnielsen1

sndral said:


> I’m curious how they handled booking w/ other new & add on (AKV Jambo/Kidani) DVC resorts - are home resort bookings always given a head start like this?


Yes, an exclusive booking period is normal, although it is not always this long (2 months in this case).


----------



## stwaldman

Sorry if this is posted here but I promise I looked and didn't see it! 

Has anybody seen an updated room inventory inclusive of the new resort studios (I e. How many lake view, standard, tp view)? I've checked a few of the usual suspect websites and not seen it.


----------



## Boardwalk III

I just (very unexpectedly!) purchased my first VGF contract this week after being a BWV owner for more than 20 years. We usually stay in 2 BR villas at BWV, but this will be a smaller contract so will likely stay in a studio for a couple of nights each year before/after our BWV stay.

Is there any place where I might find the actual view from the new theme park view @ “resort studios”. I’m curious whether it’s truly a straight-on view to Magic Kingdom. Lots of points I know, but think we’d enjoy that option sometime if the view is truly as advertised.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Boardwalk III said:


> I just (very unexpectedly!) purchased my first VGF contract this week after being a BWV owner for more than 20 years. We usually stay in 2 BR villas at BWV, but this will be a smaller contract so will likely stay in a studio for a couple of nights each year before/after our BWV stay.
> 
> Is there any place where I might find the actual view from the new theme park view @ “resort studios”. I’m curious whether it’s truly a straight-on view to Magic Kingdom. Lots of points I know, but think we’d enjoy that option sometime if the view is truly as advertised.



I had glanced at a few on Touringplans.com.  Big Pine Key is the building and afaik the end cap is to be the theme park view rooms.  Or at least some of those rooms will be but I don't know if they intend to consider all of them theme park view or not.  Certainly the higher floors.  
View of Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (touringplans.com)


----------



## Boardwalk III

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had glanced at a few on Touringplans.com.  Big Pine Key is the building and afaik the end cap is to be the theme park view rooms.  Or at least some of those rooms will be but I don't know if they intend to consider all of them theme park view or not.  View of Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (touringplans.com)


Thanks, I saw a map of the building somewhere online and believe that’s correct -  the end rooms near the water are the theme park views. Will check out the link!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Boardwalk III said:


> Thanks, I saw a map of the building somewhere online and believe that’s correct -  the end rooms near the water are the theme park views. Will check out the link!


If I’m looking at the correct rooms, it looks like the direct view is across to the Contemporary, but I’m assuming once you’re on the balcony you could turn left to see MK. I doubt I’ll be going till next year so I’m sure people will post more photos once everything is up and running!


----------



## Her Dotness

Considering how BPK sits on the site, I'm guessing they're only Theme Park Not Castle and not a TP view that most would want.

You can see fireworks easily from the terrace outside Gaspy's entrance but no way from a BPK room but for a glimpse of the aerial ones, I'm thinking, the way it's situated.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Boardwalk III said:


> If I’m looking at the correct rooms, it looks like the direct view is across to the Contemporary, but I’m assuming once you’re on the balcony you could turn left to see MK. I doubt I’ll be going till next year so I’m sure people will post more photos once everything is up and running!



I just looked again and saw a couple that essentially were that.  Could see the castle and further left of it so pretty much a full theme park view but it will require a chair turn on the balcony towards the north.   Specifically 9444 has 5 different photos, 4 that are of the views from the room. 9445 has a couple of photos as well.

I have watched the fireworks from the lakeside lawn off of Boca chica.  No problems seeing the castle and all the fireworks and that has the same orientation as the end cap rooms of Big Pine


----------



## Her Dotness

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have watched the fireworks from the lakeside lawn off of Boca chica.  No problems seeing the castle and all the fireworks and that has the same orientation as the end cap rooms of Big Pine



But, could a person on a balcony or inside a BPK end room see much of the fireworks? Am thinking it'd depend heavily on window locations and whether balcony had one of those privacy partitions or an end wall.

You've got lots of sky standing outside Boca Chica.

Dunno, myself. Haven't ever stayed anywhere else at GF but RPC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Her Dotness said:


> But, could a person on a balcony or inside a BPK end room see much of the fireworks? Am thinking it'd depend heavily on window locations and whether balcony had one of those privacy partitions or an end wall.
> 
> You've got lots of sky standing outside Boca Chica.
> 
> Dunno, myself. Haven't ever stayed anywhere else at GF but RPC.



I only have the pictures from the room views on Touringplans to go by but there are shots of fireworks and they are completely visible.  One room with what appeared to be a bit older pictures had a tree but still had a view of the castle.  And the room next to it appeared to have newer pictures and no tree.  It may have hit the chopping block so to speak.  Anyway - yes, it appeared to be a clear view of the theme park with a slight turn on the balcony.


----------



## Her Dotness

Hmmm, good, then.

Leaves those to the points-wealthier than we are.

And, DH detests the RStu concept.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Came across this video of a Resort Studio in my search for Activity Calendars! Thought I’d share.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499746776651288576


----------



## Her Dotness

Huh. Prettier than I initially thought from only a photo.

I love the Mary Poppins artworks, especially the silhouettes of her with Jane, Michael and Bert.

Thanks much for that, mrsap.


----------



## Boardwalk III

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just looked again and saw a couple that essentially were that.  Could see the castle and further left of it so pretty much a full theme park view but it will require a chair turn on the balcony towards the north.   Specifically 9444 has 5 different photos, 4 that are of the views from the room. 9445 has a couple of photos as well.
> 
> I have watched the fireworks from the lakeside lawn off of Boca chica.  No problems seeing the castle and all the fireworks and that has the same orientation as the end cap rooms of Big Pine



Thank you! I looked at a few of those links but perhaps missed this one. Honestly if Theme Park view is mostly lake & Contemporary (and not MK straight on) I wouldn’t pay the extra. I’m also wondering if the Standard views might be more interesting than the Lake Views at this point!


----------



## Her Dotness

I suspect Disney is counting on people thinking the Theme Park view ones do have a good Castle view.

I think there will likely be people who book them, assuming so without looking at maps, who'll be upset upon arriving to find they don't have the view they thought they'd get.


----------



## stwaldman

Her Dotness said:


> I suspect Disney is counting on people thinking the Theme Park view ones do have a good Castle view.
> 
> I think there will likely be people who book them, assuming so without looking at maps, who'll be upset upon arriving to find they don't have the view they thought they'd get.


Direct view of fireworks will always have benefits to those (aka me for a few years) travelling with kids who aren't at an age to make it in the parks until the end of fireworks. Surely some folks will be disappointed, but others will be perfectly happy if we get them.


----------



## lizdis1

Boardwalk III said:


> Thank you! I looked at a few of those links but perhaps missed this one. Honestly if Theme Park view is mostly lake & Contemporary (and not MK straight on) I wouldn’t pay the extra. I’m also wondering if the Standard views might be more interesting than the Lake Views at this point!



Agree!

does anyone know which rooms will NOT have a balcony?


----------



## sndral

lizdis1 said:


> Agree!
> 
> does anyone know which rooms will NOT have a balcony?


I’ve been studying the floor plans posted in this article https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association
Looking at the 5th floor it looks to me like the red studio, the green studios and the studios next to the green ones w/out the little balcony boxes don’t have balconies - that’s 6 studios.

The article says the tower (red) rooms on lower floors have balconies, but I’m unsure in looking at the floor plan & photos of the 4th floor.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sndral said:


> I’ve been studying the floor plans posted in this article https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association
> Looking at the 5th floor it looks to me like the red studio, the green studios and the studios next to the green ones w/out the little balcony boxes don’t have balconies - that’s 6 studios.
> View attachment 652810
> The article says the tower (red) rooms on lower floors have balconies, but I’m unsure in looking at the floor plan & photos of the 4th floor.
> View attachment 652812



Did you happen to look at this picture from Boca Chica on Touringplans?   It's taken towards the north side of Big Pine Key.  I think it looks like all of the studios with that big jut out (red above), 5th floor on down, will not have balconies.  And the 5th floor green also won't.  But doesn't it look like the ones on each side of the green have small balconies?  It's really difficult to tell from the plans if there's little marks for a slider or not.  Could be.  Could just be some additional pixels giving that impression.  

And I think the studios on the 5th floor that have the small square marking the balconies are because they are the dormer.  The others that have the dashed outline have the long full balconies that are probably divided like they are on the VGF main building.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One more from touringplans.com in the same building but a floor down does show more of the balconies towards the east and they are dormer thus the square marking on the 5th floor plans.


----------



## Her Dotness

This description appearing directly before the FLOOR 4 diagram reproduced above indicates to me the orange outlined rooms will be Theme Park View:  "These filings do not provide enough information to determine view assignments of each room. The diagram below illustrates the approximate distribution, with rooms shaded green representing Standard View, blue to indicate Lake View and the orange for Theme Park View. However foliage and other obstructions may lead Disney to reclassify certain rooms."

Whether others might be is indeterminate at this point, it appears.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm hoping Disney exercises ROFR for the SSR contract I'm waiting on so that I can just go ahead and buy VGF direct.


----------



## Mickeynutty

I’m sorry this has probably been answered but, will the booking for the new studios be a separate booking category or just a request?

Thanks!


----------



## stwaldman

Mickeynutty said:


> I’m sorry this has probably been answered but, will the booking for the new studios be a separate booking category or just a request?
> 
> Thanks!


Separate, but lake view/SV will be the same points. Tpv will be more expensive for points.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Super. Thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

Is there room tours or anything of the new 2BRs that are being refurbed by chance? Staying there in July and wondering what to expect. I saw some concept stuff but no finished product yet.


----------



## sndral

sethschroeder said:


> Is there room tours or anything of the new 2BRs that are being refurbed by chance? Staying there in July and wondering what to expect. I saw some concept stuff but no finished product yet.


mrsap has updated page 1 of this thread w/ links to the newly refurbished villas 
here’s the link for a dedicated 2 br. https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=BskbupBYrAR&brand=0&play=1
& here’s the lock off link https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=zNhkakPZsSv&brand=0&play=1


----------



## mrsap

So, I was just looking around the internet for The Grand’s Recreation Calendar and I came across this post…


----------



## mrsap

Also just came across this… I typically do not post from this blog anymore, but I thought it was interesting…

*Rumor**: **Disney’s Grand Floridian Might Be Getting New Theming Soon*

Now, it seems that the turn-of-the-century-inspired hotel might be getting some theming updates. The information comes courtesy of a recently filed construction permit that lists “General Construction” as its purpose. While this is a vague description that can mean anything from a minor change to a major overhaul, the key thing here, however, is the name of the contractor who will be completing the project.

MLC Theming, Inc. is a specialty company that generally works on large-scale ride theming projects — in fact, they are currently also slated to do work on The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Park — so it is intriguing to see their name on a Resort hotel permit.


----------



## lizdis1

sndral said:


> I’ve been studying the floor plans posted in this article https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association
> Looking at the 5th floor it looks to me like the red studio, the green studios and the studios next to the green ones w/out the little balcony boxes don’t have balconies - that’s 6 studios.
> View attachment 652810
> The article says the tower (red) rooms on lower floors have balconies, but I’m unsure in looking at the floor plan & photos of the 4th floor.
> View attachment 652812




thanks! Good analysis. I can confirm that tower rooms on lower floors have balconies because we stayed in one with a balcony at GF in 2018 before we bought DVC.


----------



## lizdis1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you happen to look at this picture from Boca Chica on Touringplans?   It's taken towards the north side of Big Pine Key.  I think it looks like all of the studios with that big jut out (red above), 5th floor on down, will not have balconies.  And the 5th floor green also won't.  But doesn't it look like the ones on each side of the green have small balconies?  It's really difficult to tell from the plans if there's little marks for a slider or not.  Could be.  Could just be some additional pixels giving that impression.
> 
> And I think the studios on the 5th floor that have the small square marking the balconies are because they are the dormer.  The others that have the dashed outline have the long full balconies that are probably divided like they are on the VGF main building.



from what I remember from staying in the tower room is that the balcony exit is off to the side of the bay window. Tower rooms are larger.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lizdis1 said:


> from what I remember from staying in the tower room is that the balcony exit is off to the side of the bay window. Tower rooms are larger.



Oh sure - you can kind of see that in the pictures I think.  And bam - suddenly those rooms go from one that people don't want to the most requested.


----------



## mrsap

*Construction walls go up as rooms are emptied at Big Pine Key in Disney's Grand Floridian Resort for DVC transformation*

The Disney Vacation Club transformation of the Big Pine Key building at Disney's Grand Floridan Resort is now underway.


----------



## Nabas

We took a tour of the VGF2 model room.  It is located in the Sago Cay building, which is on the opposite end of the Grand Floridian complex.

On the plus side, the room is nice and large.  The foldout sofa was huge, big enough to sleep an adult.  (Much larger than the bed under the tv in VGF1.)  There were lots of little details from Mary Poppins, so many that you'll probably miss some without a guide.  Obviously, many will really like having 2 queen beds.

On minus side, not having a microwave will be a big deal for those who use it.  The beverage cooler is small.  I asked the guide how cold can it be lowered to but he did not know.  The bathroom setup at VGF2 is not as convenient as VGF1, as the shower and toilet are in the same room, with a sliding door separating it from 2 sicks.

Overall, we prefer VGF1 since we like a microwave and having separate spaces for the shower and toilet, while having 2 queen beds is not important to us.


----------



## TinkB278

mrsap said:


> Also just came across this… I typically do not post from this blog anymore, but I thought it was interesting…
> 
> *Rumor**: **Disney’s Grand Floridian Might Be Getting New Theming Soon*
> 
> Now, it seems that the turn-of-the-century-inspired hotel might be getting some theming updates. The information comes courtesy of a recently filed construction permit that lists “General Construction” as its purpose. While this is a vague description that can mean anything from a minor change to a major overhaul, the key thing here, however, is the name of the contractor who will be completing the project.
> 
> MLC Theming, Inc. is a specialty company that generally works on large-scale ride theming projects — in fact, they are currently also slated to do work on The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Park — so it is intriguing to see their name on a Resort hotel permit.


What are they doing to tower of terror? If they change it to guardians of the galaxy like Disney land I’ll be so upset.


----------



## LadybugsMum

TinkB278 said:


> What are they doing to tower of terror? If they change it to guardians of the galaxy like Disney land I’ll be so upset.


Since we're getting a GotG ride in Epcot, I doubt they'll update ToT to be Guardians themed.


----------



## bigAWL

TinkB278 said:


> What are they doing to tower of terror? If they change it to guardians of the galaxy like Disney land I’ll be so upset.


Last I heard, Disney still had a Tower of Terror movie planned with Scarlett Johansson.  Who knows when it might release?  Maybe 2023 or 2024.  They could try to tie the ride in a bit with the new production.


----------



## sndral

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh sure - you can kind of see that in the pictures I think.  And bam - suddenly those rooms go from one that people don't want to the most requested.


I can’t wait to see how they furnish the turret/tower area, surely they’ll put the day bed & a few extra chairs in that area? In videos & diagrams of the outer building tower rooms from when they were hotel rooms there’s a second TV in that space too, I wonder it that’ll be the case when they become DVC.


Nabas said:


> We took a tour of the VGF2 model room.  It is located in the Sago Cay building, which is on the opposite end of the Grand Floridian complex.
> 
> On the plus side, the room is nice and large.  The foldout sofa was huge, big enough to sleep an adult.  (Much larger than the murphy bed in VGF1.) …


When I stayed in Sago Cay I loved pausing on the terrace in front of Gaspy‘s to watch the MK fireworks on my way to my room at night 
Are you comparing the day bed in the VGF2 studios to the VGF1 single Murphy bed under the TV in the VGF1 villas? I assume the new queen size sofa/Murphy combos in the 1 br. + villas at VGF1 is larger than the VGF2 daybed/sofa combo?


----------



## lizdis1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh sure - you can kind of see that in the pictures I think.  And bam - suddenly those rooms go from one that people don't want to the most requested.




They are bigger! def try to get one!!!


----------



## sndral

lizdis1 said:


> They are bigger! def try to get one!!!


Let’s see, 102 studios divided by 5 tower studios (all standard view) chances are I’ll get one once every 20 trips I book a standard view, I guess that settles the should I book a lake or a standard view question. 
edited to add - once all 200+ studios are declared my chances will go down to once in every 40 trips.


----------



## mrsap

*PHOTOS: Go INSIDE the New Rooms Coming to Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort*

**


----------



## McCrae

sethschroeder said:


> Is there room tours or anything of the new 2BRs that are being refurbed by chance? Staying there in July and wondering what to expect. I saw some concept stuff but no finished product yet.



We stayed in a 1br, top floor at the VGF… not been refurbed yet.


----------



## LadybugsMum

McCrae said:


> We stayed in a 1br, top floor at the VGF… not been refurbed yet.


When were you there?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

McCrae said:


> We stayed in a 1br, top floor at the VGF… not been refurbed yet.



I believe the top floor was finished in December?  When were you there?


----------



## McCrae

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe the top floor was finished in December?  When were you there?


I was there yesterday… no way are the rooms finished.  I had to report some maintenance issues … wall mirror in bathroom almost coming off wall. Room looking like it could do with a fresh up.


----------



## McCrae

LadybugsMum said:


> When were you there?


Yesterday


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

McCrae said:


> I was there yesterday… no way are the rooms finished.  I had to report some maintenance issues … wall mirror in bathroom almost coming off wall. Room looking like it could do with a fresh up.








They are all finished up there.  The room should have had the murphy bed/sofa pull down bed in the living room?  And this rug? (photo from earlier in this thread)


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They are all finished up there.  The room should have had the murphy bed/sofa pull down bed in the living room?  And this rug? (photo from earlier in this thread)



Hi.
I have a one bedroom at GFVs for October, standard view. Are you saying that the rooms have been refurbished and the living room bed is a pull down murphy bed?  

That would be great for me, I think lol

Thanks.


----------



## McCrae

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They are all finished up there.  The room should have had the murphy bed/sofa pull down bed in the living room?  And this rug? (photo from earlier in this thread)


Must have missed my room. Walls all marked, dishwasher door hanging loose.  If it has been done I would be very concerned about the quality of work carried out and what rooms will look like by the time the next refurbishment is due.  All faults were reported.


----------



## McCrae

McCrae said:


> Must have missed my room. Walls all marked, dishwasher door hanging loose.  If it has been done I would be very concerned about the quality of work carried out and what rooms will look like by the time the next refurbishment is due.  All faults were reported.
> I am a fan of VGF and have visited many times, using the hotel as well as Villas. This room was the worst condition I have ever seen.


----------



## TinkB278

McCrae said:


> Must have missed my room. Walls all marked, dishwasher door hanging loose.  If it has been done I would be very concerned about the quality of work carried out and what rooms will look like by the time the next refurbishment is due.  All faults were reported.


Did your room have the new rug pictured above and the pull down wall bed?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

McCrae said:


> Must have missed my room. Walls all marked, dishwasher door hanging loose.  If it has been done I would be very concerned about the quality of work carried out and what rooms will look like by the time the next refurbishment is due.  All faults were reported.



A room getting beaten up actually doesn't mean it was missed.  The resorts actually do have to do a good amount of ongoing maintenance to keep things look shiny.  But that is why I posted the picture - if the living room looked like that then it was indeed refurbed.  It also was a soft goods refurb with a little extra like adding the murphy/sofa bed and changing chairs and headboards.  So paint, rugs, carpet, the pieces of furniture and I heard they changed out the mirrors that had the tv in them for non-tv.  In 3 months time strollers can mark things up and things like the dishwasher which likely wouldn't have been replaced in a soft goods refurb could break.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Hi.
> I have a one bedroom at GFVs for October, standard view. Are you saying that the rooms have been refurbished and the living room bed is a pull down murphy bed?
> 
> That would be great for me, I think lol
> 
> Thanks.



Yes they changed out the sofa beds for the murphy bed/sofa in all the rooms.


----------



## mrsap

Just received a ‘Special Preview’ video from DVC:


----------



## Skicks35

duplicated


----------



## Skicks35

mrsap said:


> Just received a ‘Special Preview’ video from DVC:
> 
> View attachment 653321


HA, great minds..


----------



## lowlight

mrsap said:


> Just received a ‘Special Preview’ video from DVC:
> 
> View attachment 653321



They aren't really focusing on the resort studios.  In the brochure I received in the email, and in this promo, they really are putting a lot of focus on existing VGF1 rooms, especially the GV.  Weird.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lowlight said:


> They aren't really focusing on the resort studios.  In the brochure I received in the email, and in this promo, they really are putting a lot of focus on existing VGF1 rooms, especially the GV.  Weird.



Sadly that was to be expected.  As I see more reports from new buyers who are purchasing for 1 & 2BR's I think this new addition is going to significantly tighten up availability in the original VGF building.


----------



## McCrae

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A room getting beaten up actually doesn't mean it was missed.  The resorts actually do have to do a good amount of ongoing maintenance to keep things look shiny.  But that is why I posted the picture - if the living room looked like that then it was indeed refurbed.  It also was a soft goods refurb with a little extra like adding the murphy/sofa bed and changing chairs and headboards.  So paint, rugs, carpet, the pieces of furniture and I heard they changed out the mirrors that had the tv in them for non-tv.  In 3 months time strollers can mark things up and things like the dishwasher which likely wouldn't have been replaced in a soft goods refurb could break.



From what you have posted it looks like it has had a soft refurbishment.  This room is not in good condition…the granite sink top was broken, a large crack.  Room number 1608… may be good to try and avoid if possible.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

McCrae said:


> From what you have posted it looks like it has had a soft refurbishment.  This room is not in good condition…the granite sink top was broken, a large crack.  Room number 1608… may be good to try and avoid if possible.



Hopefully maintenance will pay attention to what you reported and get some repairs done!


----------



## McCrae

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hopefully maintenance will pay attention to what you reported and get some repairs done!


Did I read on another thread you were interested in the DVC cocktail… I tried it today, very enjoyable.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

McCrae said:


> Did I read on another thread you were interested in the DVC cocktail… I tried it today, very enjoyable.



I am going to be at VGF for a couple of nights at the end of the month.  Will have to try it!


----------



## ZerasPride

My husband and I made an add-on purchase to this beautiful resort this week!  So excited to call my favorite resort "home".  These points will be used for girls trips mostly as I really like the resort studio concept for short 3-5 night stays and DH would not be interested in that.  He is a one bedroom kind of guy even with just the two of us.  Anyway, can't wait to book my first stay in the resort studios on Monday!


----------



## mrsap

ZerasPride said:


> My husband and I made an add-on purchase to this beautiful resort this week!  So excited to call my favorite resort "home".  These points will be used for girls trips mostly as I really like the resort studio concept for short 3-5 night stays and DH would not be interested in that.  He is a one bedroom kind of guy even with just the two of us.  Anyway, can't wait to book my first stay in the resort studios on Monday!



 And Congrats!  I’ll add you to the Page 1 Owners List!


----------



## ZerasPride

Thank you.  I cannot tell you how excited I am to finally own at this resort!


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> And Congrats!  I’ll add you to the Page 1 Owners List!


Wait, owner’s list??? I’ve owned at VGF since 2015 & just added on at VGF2 & am so relieved to finally have enough points at VGF to get out of borrowing mode for my VGF stays


----------



## mrsap

sndral said:


> Wait, owner’s list??? I’ve owned at VGF since 2015 & just added on at VGF2 & am so relieved to finally have enough points at VGF to get out of borrowing mode for my VGF stays



Added you *HERE!! 


If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *


----------



## Boardwalk III

mrsap said:


> Added you *HERE!!
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *



New VGF owner this week as well! Would love to be added to the list. Also own at BWV. Very excited!


----------



## mrsap

Boardwalk III said:


> New VGF owner this week as well! Would love to be added to the list. Also own at BWV. Very excited!



and Congrats to you as well!  I’ll add you right now!!


----------



## Boardwalk III

ZerasPride said:


> My husband and I made an add-on purchase to this beautiful resort this week!  So excited to call my favorite resort "home".  These points will be used for girls trips mostly as I really like the resort studio concept for short 3-5 night stays and DH would not be interested in that.  He is a one bedroom kind of guy even with just the two of us.  Anyway, can't wait to book my first stay in the resort studios on Monday!



Exactly my thought! Perfect location for a “girls trip”. Our sons are grown and they grew up at our other home @ BWV,  so when we go with them it will likely be in a larger villa there. But can’t wait for some split or shorter stays @ VGF in the resort studios for some “me” time


----------



## stwaldman

mrsap said:


> Added you *HERE!!
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *


Hit me up


----------



## mrsap

stwaldman said:


> Hit me up



On it!


----------



## ZerasPride

Boardwalk III said:


> Exactly my thought! Perfect location for a “girls trip”. Our sons are grown and they grew up at our other home @ BWV,  so when we go with them it will likely be in a larger villa there. But can’t wait for some split or shorter stays @ VGF in the resort studios for some “me” time


I feel the same way.  I can even see a solo trip or two in a resort studio in my future.  Sometimes "me" time is the best time!


----------



## Boardwalk III

ZerasPride said:


> I feel the same way.  I can even see a solo trip or two in a resort studio in my future.  Sometimes "me" time is the best time!



Same regarding solo! Haven’t done one yet but getting braver the older I get As much as I love BWV, I feel like VGF would be the perfect resort for it!


----------



## theww228

mrsap said:


> Added you *HERE!!
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *


We purchased 225 points this week, first time owners at VGF.  We are really excited, but not looking forward to the long holds on Monday to make a ressie.  
VGF will be a great addition on our CCV, BRV and BWV points.


----------



## mrsap

theww228 said:


> We purchased 225 points this week, first time owners at VGF.  We are really excited, but not looking forward to the long holds on Monday to make a ressie.
> VGF will be a great addition on our CCV, BRV and BWV points.



and Congrats to you as well!!! I’ll be happy to add you too!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

@mrsap

New VGF Owner as of yesterday


----------



## LadybugsMum

I wanna be a new owner!    Y'all cross your fingers that Disney ROFRs the SSR contract that I'm waiting on...


----------



## mrsap

ciaoaloha31 said:


> @mrsap
> 
> New VGF Owner as of yesterday



 and Congrats!!!! Adding!!!!


----------



## cellomom

Became new owners at VGF last week


----------



## mrsap

cellomom said:


> Became new owners at VGF last week



Hey girl!!!! Congrats!! So happy for you!!!   to yet another one of my threads!!!  I’ll add you to Page 1!


----------



## disneyforsix

Please add me as well.  We just purchased 200 points yesterday to go with our Riviera, CCV, and SSR contracts


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Hey fellow VGF lovers! Anybody been recently and seen if any of the gift shops have GF Resort magnets?


----------



## ZerasPride

I am wondering how many of us plan to call MS on Monday morning to book a resort studio reservation? I know I will! Hoping for a mid-November reservation. I plan to take my niece along with me. She has not visited Disney since she was 5. When I showed her the resort studio video she was so excited!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

ZerasPride said:


> I am wondering how many of us plan to call MS on Monday morning to book a resort studio reservation? I know I will! Hoping for a mid-November reservation. I plan to take my niece along with me. She has not visited Disney since she was 5. When I showed her the resort studio video she was so excited!


Same! My daughter absolutely loves the new rooms - she wants her own real bed, and the vanity, and the chandelier, and the bathroom mirror... everything, really. Will be on the phone with MS on Monday morning too, to book for her birthday.


----------



## lowlight

There are going to be so many disappointed owners Monday morning.


----------



## Sandisw

I will be calling at some point Monday to try for a July night to see how I like them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lowlight said:


> There are going to be so many disappointed owners Monday morning.



They haven't sold that many points yet.  The proposed opening day will probably go quickly and some other popular times but I'd guess most will get what they want.


----------



## ZerasPride

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They haven't sold that many points yet.  The proposed opening day will probably go quickly and some other popular times but I'd guess most will get what they want.


I hope you are right! I have 4 sets of dates that range from last week of October through the end of November (not counting Thanksgiving week) so I’m flexible. Can’t wait to book my first stay in a resort studio! I am beyond excited!!


----------



## ciaoaloha31

I will have to wait a couple weeks until I can book a couple nights in a resort studio for Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.


----------



## lizdis1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They haven't sold that many points yet.  The proposed opening day will probably go quickly and some other popular times but I'd guess most will get what they want.



Agree! We are keeping our two deluxe studios we have booked for December due to the bathroom situation since we are staying 6 nights. I will definitely book resort studio in the future.


----------



## mrsap

disneyforsix said:


> Please add me as well.  We just purchased 200 points yesterday to go with our Riviera, CCV, and SSR contracts



and Congrats! I’ll add you now!!


----------



## sndral

I’m already scheduled to be in the villa building in a 1 br. for several nights in early Dec. & I may try to add 2 nights at the beginning or the end of that in BPK.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I am going to be at VGF for a couple of nights at the end of the month.  Will have to try it!



Can you please do me a huge favor and take a picture of the Activity Calendar for me? (If you have time!) I’d truly appreciate it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mrsap

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Hey fellow VGF lovers! Anybody been recently and seen if any of the gift shops have GF Resort magnets?



I do not recall seeing any recently. Keep an eye over on the *Shopping Thread*. Usually resort gift shop Merch is updated monthly, however there was nothing new for The Grand today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> Can you please do me a huge favor and take a picture of the Activity Calendar for me? (If you have time!) I’d truly appreciate it! Thanks so much!!!



I'll try and remember to do that.


----------



## Skicks35

ZerasPride said:


> I am wondering how many of us plan to call MS on Monday morning to book a resort studio reservation? I know I will! Hoping for a mid-November reservation. I plan to take my niece along with me. She has not visited Disney since she was 5. When I showed her the resort studio video she was so excited!


I'll be one of the cattle being herded tomorrow morning.  I'm hoping for a few nights in July as well, but I'm shooting for Lake view, so I'm thinking that will be the least in demand room category, so we shall see.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I thankfully remembered to call MS earlier today for a reservation I needed merged.  4 minute wait.  I don't expect that to be the case tomorrow.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Boardwalk III said:


> New VGF owner this week as well! Would love to be added to the list. Also own at BWV. Very excited!


Added last summer and would love to join the list.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Does the on-line booking tool not work for the new VGF rooms?


----------



## CarolynFH

miTnosnhoJ said:


> Does the on-line booking tool not work for the new VGF rooms?


Not until later this month, when all DVC members can book them.


----------



## Skicks35

Just curious, since I’ve never called MS at opening before.  Logistically, how does the queuing work?  Will you be in queue/hold if you call before 9, or can you only get through beginning at 9?


----------



## ZerasPride

Skicks35 said:


> Just curious, since I’ve never called MS at opening before.  Logistically, how does the queuing work?  Will you be in queue/hold if you call before 9, or can you only get through beginning at 9?


i would like the answer to this question as well! I was planning to hit the call button on my phone at 8:59:30. Hope the hold time will not be measured in hours!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Skicks35 said:


> Just curious, since I’ve never called MS at opening before.  Logistically, how does the queuing work?  Will you be in queue/hold if you call before 9, or can you only get through beginning at 9?



You will get a message that member services is closed and to call back if they haven't started taking calls.


----------



## DixieDelights

CarolynFH said:


> Not until later this month, when all DVC members can book them.


Are there different booking dates for home resort vs other members?


----------



## nuhusky123

DixieDelights said:


> Are there different booking dates for home resort vs other members?


You can book home resort at 11 months. All other resorts at 7 months


----------



## Nabas

DixieDelights said:


> Are there different booking dates for home resort vs other members?


As I recall, those with VGF as a home resort can call to book a room today.

Those DVC members with a different home resort can book a VGF2 room on May 13.

Note these are the dates you can book, not the opening date of VGF2.


----------



## ZerasPride

Just wanted to report my success in booking a resort studio for November this morning.  I set my atomic clock and got right in to Member Services at 9:00.  Was finished booking and taking the Member survey at 9:08.  It was a smooth and pleasant transaction.  I'm so excited for this trip in the new studios this coming November!


----------



## Nabas

Has anyone tried to book a VGF2 room for June?

(Late June is the rumored opening date for VGF2.)


----------



## Boardwalk III

I’m on hold with MS now (not sure how long I’m going to be staying on as it gave me a 1-minute estimate when I dialed in @ 9:00 but it’s been 18 so far ) 

As a new VGF owner I just want to clarify the booking rules for the new VGF points/rooms. My goal is to book 2 resort studio rooms for early February 2023. If I don’t get through today, how long do we get this priority window where we have to call MS to book, and is that for all VGF members or just VFG2 point purchasers?

Other than that is the only way to book online when it opens up to everyone (in May sometime?)

I know I read all of this at one point but there’s been a lot of information to process and want to make sure I have it correct. Tks!


----------



## lizdis1

Good luck everyone! We decided to keep the Deluxe Studio for December because of the bathroom set up, but we will be trying the resort studios soon!


----------



## ZerasPride

Boardwalk III said:


> I’m on hold with MS now (not sure how long I’m going to be staying on as it gave me a 1-minute estimate when I dialed in @ 9:00 but it’s been 18 so far ☺)
> 
> As a new VGF owner I just want to clarify the booking rules for the new VGF points/rooms. My goal is to book 2 resort studio rooms for early February 2023. If I don’t get through today, how long do we get this priority window where we have to call MS to book, and is that for all VGF members or just VFG2 point purchasers?
> 
> Other than that is the only way to book online when it opens up to everyone (in May sometime?)
> 
> I know I read all of this at one point but there’s been a lot of information to process and want to make sure I have it correct. Tks!


I hope you get through today and soon!  I am still in shock I got through so quickly.  I am a new VGF owner too but I believe we get priority for two months before other members can book.  I am not sure if that priority is phone only or if we will be able to book on-line with priority at some point.  Maybe someone else can clarify.


----------



## mrsap

PsycProfPlum said:


> Added last summer and would love to join the list.



 I’ll be happy to add you!!


----------



## lowlight

All booked up, only took 10 minutes.  I was her first call that morning.  Hope everyone else got what they wanted, I imagine the tough weeks will book up in a few hours.


----------



## Skicks35

Completely painless; called right at 7 (local time); waited 30 min and have a lake view resort studio for 6 nights in July to celebrate our anniversary (and hopefully the AK MM) - can't wait.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ZerasPride

Skicks35 said:


> Completely painless; called right at 7 (local time); waited 30 min and have a lake view resort studio for 6 nights in July to celebrate our anniversary (and hopefully the AK MM) - can't wait.  Good luck to everyone!


Happy early anniversary! I booked a lake view studio as well. Did you put in any requests? I asked for an unobstructed view and a full balcony.  I was not sure what else to request (high or low floor) since we do not know which rooms are being declared into inventory.


----------



## nuhusky123

I’d love some opinions please

i have five nights booked in gfv deluxe in sept Using akl points. I am now a gfv owner. I have all my 2022 use year vacations booked so I have two options. I’m happy to move my reservation to either resort or keep my deluxe, room isn’t really a consideration right now but how to use my points are

1- bank my new gfv points into 2023

2- switch out my booking and use my gfv points for sept 2022 and bank my akl points

is one set of points more valuable that I would be better to bank, or is it all semantics at this point? Either way I Am Banking points in 2023 as I’ve maxed out on Disney trips I want to take


----------



## stwaldman

nuhusky123 said:


> I’d love some opinions please
> 
> i have five nights booked in gfv deluxe in sept Using akl points. I am now a gfv owner. I have all my 2022 use year vacations booked so I have two options. I’m happy to move my reservation to either resort or keep my deluxe, room isn’t really a consideration right now but how to use my points are
> 
> 1- bank my new gfv points into 2023
> 
> 2- switch out my booking and use my gfv points for sept 2022 and bank my akl points
> 
> is one set of points more valuable that I would be better to bank, or is it all semantics at this point? Either way I Am Banking points in 2023 as I’ve maxed out on Disney trips I want to take


Bank whichever points you're more likely to need the 11 mo window on. Ordinarily that would be VGF but with 100 new rooms opening up and AKV having club/value rooms, I don't want to make assumptions.


----------



## nuhusky123

stwaldman said:


> Bank whichever points you're more likely to need the 11 mo window on. Ordinarily that would be VGF but with 100 new rooms opening up and AKV having club/value rooms, I don't want to make assumptions.


I’m planning recurring gfv stays every Year and akl become my sleep around points so that sounds like solid advice thanks. Banking gfv sounds like the better move


----------



## PsycProfPlum

45 minute hold (starting around 9am edt) but I was able to get the new resort studio lagoon view for 4 nights in December!  We had been unable to get these nights in a deluxe studio even at 11 months so I'm really glad to have this option.  I'm excited to hear the reviews once people start staying in the resort studios.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

nuhusky123 said:


> I’m planning recurring gfv stays every Year and akl become my sleep around points so that sounds like solid advice thanks. Banking gfv sounds like the better move


I'd bank VGF.  I think given the number of points at both, difficulty booking at VGF compared to AKL, and just cost per point if one were buying resale, I'd bank those.  If you ever had to rent out one or the other, you'd likely get more money for the VGF points.  (I own both VGF and AKL too, neighbor).


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Just booked for NYE in a standard view, and Jan 6/7 also in a standard view at the resort studios. Set two alarms and still managed to get distracted... dialed in at 9:02am, was told its a long wait and was automatically disconnected. Called back, estimated 16 min wait, ended up being closer to an hour.

Feeling kind of silly for flying over twice (we're in Canada) a week apart...


----------



## mrsap

*Resort Studio Opening Date JUNE 20, 2022*

*The newest rooms at Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa are now available for booking with an anticipated grand opening of June 20, 2022.*

Beginning *March 14, 2022*, owners at the Grand Floridian can book the Resort Studios for any check in date from June 20 through February 14, 2023, with the 11-month booking window applicable going forward. Owners can also book any other DVC resort up to 7 months prior to arrival. This applies to both DVC members who recently added points at the Grand Floridian and to those who have owned the resort dating back to its 2013 inception. The original stand-alone DVC building and the new Resort Studios located in Big Pine Key are all part of the same condo association with owners having equal rights to reserve all rooms.

Beginning on *May 13, 2022*, reservations for the Resort Studios will move online with access open to all DVC members. On that date, owners of other DVC properties will be able to Resort Studios for arrival dates between June 20 and December 13, with future dates subject to the 7 month window.


----------



## Boardwalk III

ZerasPride said:


> I hope you get through today and soon!  I am still in shock I got through so quickly.  I am a new VGF owner too but I believe we get priority for two months before other members can book.  I am not sure if that priority is phone only or if we will be able to book on-line with priority at some point.  Maybe someone else can clarify.



Yes, good for you! I think I dialed in about 2 seconds too early and then had to redial  but did get through to the hold recording before 9:01 I believe. In any case they did pick up after about 30 minutes and got what I wanted! The only tricky thing is we’re still playing around with our dates for February as to whether we’ll be going early/late in the month, so I may have to call back in once or twice to modify (once those dates open up). Fingers crossed


----------



## Boardwalk III

CarolynFH said:


> deleted, answered above


----------



## ZerasPride

One thing I did notice - the points for a lake view studio in 2022 are a bit cheaper than they will be in 2023! I thought my 4 night stay would be 104 points but it is "only" 92 points.  We are not normally fall frenzy visitors anymore so I intend to plan our points use around the January or May time period. 

Just thought I would point that out to anyone looking at the 2023 point chart and feeling a bit confused like I did! LOL


----------



## mrsap

Video tour of the Resort Studio (found on YouTube)


----------



## aka Charles

Called at 9:00 sharp, took about 30 minutes, got a theme park view Resort Studio for June 20-23. Will be at SSR for 4 nights before that. It’s going to be a great week!


----------



## Airb330

Once again, Disney making things more difficult and making people wait on the phone. This should've been set up to do online. Glad the wait times weren't too bad, but still, it's 2022.


----------



## CarolynFH

Airb330 said:


> Once again, Disney making things more difficult and making people wait on the phone. This should've been set up to do online. Glad the wait times weren't too bad, but still, it's 2022.


Booking these rooms online would have made it difficult to restrict booking to VGF owners only, given that the June 20 opening date is well within the 7 month window.


----------



## Sfrenchies

Anyone have any ideas on when refurbishments will be done in the other villas? Will be in a 2 bedroom end of august was curious if they may be done by then. Thanks so much


----------



## Airb330

Sfrenchies said:


> Anyone have any ideas on when refurbishments will be done in the other villas? Will be in a 2 bedroom end of august was curious if they may be done by then. Thanks so much


Yes, they'll be done 


CarolynFH said:


> Booking these rooms online would have made it difficult to restrict booking to VGF owners only, given that the June 20 opening date is well within the 7 month window.


Not with any *competent *IT.


----------



## stwaldman

Airb330 said:


> Yes, they'll be done
> 
> Not with any *competent *IT.


disagree on this, their IT/website obviously sucks but this is a very specific thing for a very tiny subset of owners and at some point there is pretty bad ROI to making time intensive account specific adjustments for something so small (and which was very unlikely to create booking issues, since there were so few people actually booking today). Keep in mind the 30-45 minute wait time this morning also included all of the folk booking 11 months out on the week likely to fall before 2023 presidents week/princess half marathon. They clearly staffed a decent enough phone bank to handle the volume.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sfrenchies said:


> Anyone have any ideas on when refurbishments will be done in the other villas? Will be in a 2 bedroom end of august was curious if they may be done by then. Thanks so much



They've been finished for several weeks.


----------



## Sfrenchies

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They've been finished for several weeks.


Oh great thanks so much I had no idea. They def needed it.


----------



## sndral

I called @ 5 pm east coast time & after a half hour on hold I am now looking forward to 2 nights in a standard view resort studio before checking in to our 1 bedroom in the original building 
Nothing like a late November/early December stay at the Grand Floridian to start the holidays off!


----------



## mrsap

*Victoria & Albert’s Will Reopen “Later This Year”*

Disney has just announced that they plan to reopen Victoria & Albert’s “later this year”, saying “we don’t have specifics right now, stay tuned for updates to come”.

Victoria & Albert’s is one of a handful of restaurants that still haven’t reopened following the COVID-19 shutdowns in March 2020.


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> *Victoria & Albert’s Will Reopen “Later This Year”*
> 
> Disney has just announced that they plan to reopen Victoria & Albert’s “later this year”, saying “we don’t have specifics right now, stay tuned for updates to come”.
> 
> Victoria & Albert’s is one of a handful of restaurants that still haven’t reopened following the COVID-19 shutdowns in March 2020.


Now just waiting on 1900 Park Fare to open and for Ohana to get characters back.


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> *Victoria & Albert’s Will Reopen “Later This Year”*
> 
> Disney has just announced that they plan to reopen Victoria & Albert’s “later this year”, saying “we don’t have specifics right now, stay tuned for updates to come”.
> 
> Victoria & Albert’s is one of a handful of restaurants that still haven’t reopened following the COVID-19 shutdowns in March 2020.


Ouch, that’ll be a hit to my wallet since we love to eat at V&A when we are staying at the GF, and coincidentally we are staying at the GF “later this year.”  Note to self - pack a bud vase for the rose.
I’ll be interested in food reviews w/ the new chef. https://www.disboards.com/threads/victoria-alberts-chef-retires.3875000/#post-63835153


LadybugsMum said:


> Now just waiting on 1900 Park Fare to open and for Ohana to get characters back.


I’m waiting on 1900 Park Fare & Jiko over at AKL.


----------



## LadybugsMum

sndral said:


> I’m waiting on 1900 Park Fare & Jiko over at AKL.


Jiko has already opened in mid Feb.


----------



## KTownRaider

sndral said:


> Now just waiting on 1900 Park Fare to open and for Ohana to get characters back.


Don't forget Top of the World!


----------



## Tbella

mrsap said:


> Added you *HERE!!
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *




I just added my first direct contract for VGF2 yesterday. Purchased my first DVC contract resale for BLT. So excited!


----------



## Sandisw

I now own!


----------



## js

Sandisw said:


> I now own!


Congratulations! Now you can also be the guru of GFVs!!!! YEY


----------



## lizdis1

Tbella said:


> I just added my first direct contract for VGF2 yesterday. Purchased my first DVC contract resale for BLT. So excited!



VGF is awesome!


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> I now own!





Tbella said:


> I just added my first direct contract for VGF2 yesterday. Purchased my first DVC contract resale for BLT. So excited!



and Congrats to you both!! I’ll be happy to add you both to the Owners list!!!


----------



## AGP

Does anyone think that the DVC pool at VGF will be super overcrowded now with adding in these new studios and no new pool area?  I only stayed at VGF once and can’t recall if it was hard to get a chair then but seems it has to be doubly as crowded in the future? Hoping the pool isn’t too crowded to enjoy.  Or did they build the pool expecting they would add on to VGF and it is sized right for all these rooms?


----------



## theww228

AGP said:


> Does anyone think that the DVC pool at VGF will be super overcrowded now with adding in these new studios and no new pool area?  I only stayed at VGF once and can’t recall if it was hard to get a chair then but seems it has to be doubly as crowded in the future? Hoping the pool isn’t too crowded to enjoy.  Or did they build the pool expecting they would add on to VGF and it is sized right for all these rooms?


At this point it should be a net zero since they are converting standard hotel rooms into resort studios. Same size of accommodations, maybe slightly more pool traffic because of the following:
1) DVC rooms are generally near 100% occupancy and cash rooms are likely slightly less, but I would imagine in the grand scheme it is negligible 
2) DVC members are repeat visitors and tend to spend less time in the parks then a one and done guest. Once again I don’t think it is enough to matter

When WL added CCV’s I think they did a good job of accommodating the guests. The only real addition of guests where from the cabins and I would argue that they are fewer guests on average in a 1 or 2 BR than the same number of bays when they were regular hotel rooms.

They greatly increased the size of the quiet pool, including deck space, added Geyser Pointe and increased the outdoor space at roaring fork all for maybe 100 extra guests. Good job Disney!

To me a place like the poly is a mess because they didn’t add anything to a resort that already gets lots of visitors from other resorts. Hopefully the new tower will have a large pool with a large deck and plenty of dining.

I do think the feature pool at GF is much to small and not enough seating. The kid area is the same size with a fraction of the guests.


----------



## AGP

theww228 said:


> At this point it should be a net zero since they are converting standard hotel rooms into resort studios. Same size of accommodations, maybe slightly more pool traffic because of the following:
> 1) DVC rooms are generally near 100% occupancy and cash rooms are likely slightly less, but I would imagine in the grand scheme it is negligible
> 2) DVC members are repeat visitors and tend to spend less time in the parks then a one and done guest. Once again I don’t think it is enough to matter
> 
> When WL added CCV’s I think they did a good job of accommodating the guests. The only real addition of guests where from the cabins and I would argue that they are fewer guests on average in a 1 or 2 BR than the same number of bays when they were regular hotel rooms.
> 
> They greatly increased the size of the quiet pool, including deck space, added Geyser Pointe and increased the outdoor space at roaring fork all for maybe 100 extra guests. Good job Disney!
> 
> To me a place like the poly is a mess because they didn’t add anything to a resort that already gets lots of visitors from other resorts. Hopefully the new tower will have a large pool with a large deck and plenty of dining.
> 
> I do think the feature pool at GF is much to small and not enough seating. The kid area is the same size with a fraction of the guests.


So is the “feature pool” and all other pools for use of all GF guests and there isn’t a pool only for the DVC villas?  If so, then I guess I feel better that capacity shouldn’t change considerably.


----------



## mrsap

AGP said:


> So is the “feature pool” and all other pools for use of all GF guests and there isn’t a pool only for the DVC villas?  If so, then I guess I feel better that capacity shouldn’t change considerably.



Both the Courtyard and Beach pools are accessible to all guests!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Anyone given thought to the potential negative impacts of the newly announced Poly expansion on VGF ownders?  I can think of two: 

(1) Monorail access.  Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on.  Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse. 

(2) Visuals.  Given the size, the new poly building will have a big visual impact on what you see from your Lake View rooms at VGF when looking towards the poly.  Some people seem to like the design.  I'm not one of those people.  It's clearly 5 over 1 construction that you see in every city in the US. My town (Raleigh, NC) is lousy with buildings like this.  Vox, Cheddar, and Wendover productions all have good YouTube videos on this topic (search for "all buildings look the same" and you'll find them).  It's not a bad aesthetic, but generic as hell and out of place with the longhouses at the Poly.


----------



## pixieprincess925

theww228 said:


> When WL added CCV’s I think they did a good job of accommodating the guests. The only real addition of guests where from the cabins and I would argue that they are fewer guests on average in a 1 or 2 BR than the same number of bays when they were regular hotel rooms.



Pretty sure the Boulder Ridge pool was enlarged when they put in CCV. Both pools there get super busy on hot days.


----------



## KTownRaider

PsycProfPlum said:


> (1) Monorail access. Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on. Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse.


Totally agree with this.  I would hope they might add a train(s) to the resort loop to account for the increased load, but I'm not holding my breath.   That said, part of what makes the Grand Floridian special is that you're not entirely monorail dependent- you still have boat and walking path options.


----------



## AGP

Is monorail the only option to get to epcot from GF?  Or are there busses too?


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## sndral

AGP said:


> Is monorail the only option to get to epcot from GF?  Or are there busses too?


Monorail transfer via the TTC was the only transport offered to Epcot last time I was there, if there’s an issue w/ the monorail IME they scramble to dispatch buses.


----------



## ZerasPride

KTownRaider said:


> Totally agree with this.  I would hope they might add a train(s) to the resort loop to account for the increased load, but I'm not holding my breath.   That said, part of what makes the Grand Floridian special is that you're not entirely monorail dependent- you still have boat and walking path options.


This is a good point. I was starting to get concerned about the monorail after Poly2 is completed but we do have other transportation options.


----------



## mrsap

You guys - the new VGF2 has caused such a bad case of Addonitis between DH and I!!!! We had NO intentions of adding on… wasn’t even a thought till the VGF2 excitement came around. I was up early that day and was pricing out points for DH. I had no idea he’d even be interested!! He suggested we add on VGF for 150 pts… but I said for about the same price we can add on 200 more SSR.  I’ve been doing research, pricing, etc., and well, I just made an offer on a 200 pt. SSR contract lol This is SO addicting it’s scary. So, although it’s not more VGF points, I thought I’d share with you guys, since most likely we’d still use them there too!!  Hopefully a leprechaun brings me some luck today!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Addonitis, the struggle is real! Good luck to you, mrsap!


----------



## mrsap

kungaloosh22 said:


> Addonitis, the struggle is real! Good luck to you, mrsap!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Ideally they would send the monorail with one empty car reserved for GF, similar to how they send empty Skyliner cabs to Riviera.


----------



## Matty B13

SleeplessInTO said:


> Ideally they would send the monorail with one empty car reserved for GF, similar to how they send empty Skyliner cabs to Riviera.


They could easily do this as well, by just not opening the gates to either the first or last train for any single monorail at TTC & Poly, this is why the VGF walkway was such a huge thing...... but also a painful reality that the Grand Floridian Guests can't hop on the monorail in the morning.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

** Edited to add: Room was 1410. Fantastic location close to the elevators and the guest laundry. 

Have just checked in. Was a little alarmed when the room was listed as HearingAcc-VisAlrm but turns out if there’s a fire alarm, lights go off instead of sound. Posting this in case anyone else receives a similar notification and can’t figure out what this means for the room. Some pics. (Sorry I have no idea why they’re sideways??? They’re not sideways when I look at them on my phone…)

Nice view of the Contemporary and the electrical water pageant.

Room is on 4th floor, lake view, deluxe studio. 1410


----------



## mrsap

SleeplessInTO said:


> Have just checked in. Was a little alarmed when the room was listed as HearingAcc-VisAlrm but turns out if there’s a fire alarm, lights go off instead of sound. Posting this in case anyone else receives a similar notification and can’t figure out what this means for the room. Some pics. (Sorry I have no idea why they’re sideways??? They’re not sideways when I look at them on my phone…)
> 
> Nice view of the Contemporary and the electrical water pageant.
> 
> Room is on 4th floor, lake view, deluxe studio.



Hope you have a great time!! If you get a chance, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thanks so much!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

mrsap said:


> Hope you have a great time!! If you get a chance, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrsap

SleeplessInTO said:


> View attachment 655359



Thank you SO much!!!!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

mrsap said:


> Hope you have a great time!! If you get a chance, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thanks so much!!


Thank you! And sorry it’s sideways too, can’t seem to figure this out.


----------



## mrsap

SleeplessInTO said:


> Thank you! And sorry it’s sideways too, can’t seem to figure this out.



It’s ok, I adjusted it on Page 1 and the Recreation Calendar Thread. Sometimes you have to fully rotate the picture and then save it before posting! It’s such a pain!! Thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PsycProfPlum said:


> Anyone given thought to the potential negative impacts of the newly announced Poly expansion on VGF ownders?  I can think of two:
> 
> (1) Monorail access.  Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on.  Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse.
> 
> (2) Visuals.  Given the size, the new poly building will have a big visual impact on what you see from your Lake View rooms at VGF when looking towards the poly.  Some people seem to like the design.  I'm not one of those people.  It's clearly 5 over 1 construction that you see in every city in the US. My town (Raleigh, NC) is lousy with buildings like this.  Vox, Cheddar, and Wendover productions all have good YouTube videos on this topic (search for "all buildings look the same" and you'll find them).  It's not a bad aesthetic, but generic as hell and out of place with the longhouses at the Poly.



I did think about the monorail.  Considering how often they have to stop on hold for other trains I do not think they can add another.  What I do think they'll have to do is add a bigger boat for transport.  The new PVB building will be quite close to the dock - might even be a shorter walk to it than the monorail.  

Visual - definitely.   That is sad.


----------



## Simba's Mom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did think about the monorail.  Considering how often they have to stop on hold for other trains I do not think they can add another.  What I do think they'll have to do is add a bigger boat for transport.  The new PVB building will be quite close to the dock - might even be a shorter walk to it than the monorail.
> 
> Visual - definitely.   That is sad.


As a person who frequents Captain Cook’s from VGF, I’m concerned with how much more crowded it will be.


----------



## mrsap

*Cinderella 50th Anniversary Easter Egg NOW at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort*


----------



## mrsap

*Easter Pop-Up Shop ‘The Grand Cottage’ Opens at Disney’s Grand Floridian*

**


----------



## mrsap

*First Look: Stunning Easter Eggs NOW on Display at Grand Floridian Resort*


----------



## mrsap

*Three Adorable New Easter Treats “Hop” into Gasparilla Island Grill*


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Some pics of the view in daylight. Can see Poly and Contemporary quite nicely. Fourth floor room, deluxe studio. Lake view. Gosh I feel technologically challenged with these pics


----------



## bigAWL

PsycProfPlum said:


> Anyone given thought to the potential negative impacts of the newly announced Poly expansion on VGF ownders?  I can think of two:
> 
> (1) Monorail access.  Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on.  Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse.
> 
> (2) Visuals.  Given the size, the new poly building will have a big visual impact on what you see from your Lake View rooms at VGF when looking towards the poly.  Some people seem to like the design.  I'm not one of those people.  It's clearly 5 over 1 construction that you see in every city in the US. My town (Raleigh, NC) is lousy with buildings like this.  Vox, Cheddar, and Wendover productions all have good YouTube videos on this topic (search for "all buildings look the same" and you'll find them).  It's not a bad aesthetic, but generic as hell and out of place with the longhouses at the Poly.


Concerning the view from the VGF, I feel like only the rooms facing the porte cochere will be able to really see it.  Maybe a sliver of a view from some of the lake view rooms.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

bigAWL said:


> Concerning the view from the VGF, I feel like only the rooms facing the porte cochere will be able to really see it.  Maybe a sliver of a view from some of the lake view rooms.


Great point and thanks for the map view!  Looks like the sightline should be more or less unchanged for VGF.  That's a relief.


----------



## Days In the Sun

PsycProfPlum said:


> Anyone given thought to the potential negative impacts of the newly announced Poly expansion on VGF ownders?  I can think of two:
> 
> (1) Monorail access.  Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on.  Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse.
> 
> (2) Visuals.  Given the size, the new poly building will have a big visual impact on what you see from your Lake View rooms at VGF when looking towards the poly.  Some people seem to like the design.  I'm not one of those people.  It's clearly 5 over 1 construction that you see in every city in the US. My town (Raleigh, NC) is lousy with buildings like this.  Vox, Cheddar, and Wendover productions all have good YouTube videos on this topic (search for "all buildings look the same" and you'll find them).  It's not a bad aesthetic, but generic as hell and out of place with the longhouses at the Poly.



I'm most concerned with the monorail from EPCOT and the added burden after fireworks.

I'm also concerned about the crowd impact at GF due to it being so close, mostly Gasparilla Grill since it's seating is limited but also the general atmosphere, people trying out the pool etc.

I hope Poly finally gets a fitness center, otherwise that is a concern as well.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I was surprised the pool here isn’t restricted access. We had to tap with MB at the Poly and get a wristband at Beach Club. Here we just strolled right in.


----------



## nicole88s

PsycProfPlum said:


> Anyone given thought to the potential negative impacts of the newly announced Poly expansion on VGF ownders?  I can think of two:
> 
> (1) Monorail access.  Already the monorail is packed in the morning at GF to the point of being difficult to get on.  Add in dozens of more people headed to MK in the morning from the new Poly building and things will be worse.
> 
> (2) Visuals.  Given the size, the new poly building will have a big visual impact on what you see from your Lake View rooms at VGF when looking towards the poly.  Some people seem to like the design.  I'm not one of those people.  It's clearly 5 over 1 construction that you see in every city in the US. My town (Raleigh, NC) is lousy with buildings like this.  Vox, Cheddar, and Wendover productions all have good YouTube videos on this topic (search for "all buildings look the same" and you'll find them).  It's not a bad aesthetic, but generic as hell and out of place with the longhouses at the Poly.



I'm worried about everything you listed, plus NOISE from the construction. From what I've read they are due to start construction very soon and it won't be completed until late 2024. That is a long time for digging, jack hammering, beeping and everything else that comes from building a hotel. The noise will affect VGF (way more than the dvc at Poly!) due to the location. I'm staying there in November and am hoping not to be affected too badly. 

I'm also very sad that the path to the Poly will never be the same (if it even still exists). That walk was so peaceful and that empty beach was one of my favorite spots on property. I don't know why they have to shoehorn this huge multi story hotel into this small area between the two resorts when they have so much other land to build on. It's bewildering.


----------



## Days In the Sun

SleeplessInTO said:


> I was surprised the pool here isn’t restricted access. We had to tap with MB at the Poly and get a wristband at Beach Club. Here we just strolled right in.



You need to tap in with magic bands but that doesn't seem to stop people walking in behind people.


----------



## bigAWL

nicole88s said:


> I'm worried about everything you listed, plus NOISE from the construction. From what I've read they are due to start construction very soon and it won't be completed until late 2024. That is a long time for digging, jack hammering, beeping and everything else that comes from building a hotel. The noise will affect VGF (way more than the dvc at Poly!) due to the location. I'm staying there in November and am hoping not to be affected too badly.
> 
> I'm also very sad that the path to the Poly will never be the same (if it even still exists). That walk was so peaceful and that empty beach was one of my favorite spots on property. I don't know why they have to shoehorn this huge multi story hotel into this small area between the two resorts when they have so much other land to build on. It's bewildering.


I'd wager the walking path will return to connect everything from TTC to MK. But I assume it will be closed during all of construction.


----------



## Matty B13

Does any one know how many points are being sold at VGF 2.0 and what the total is for VGF 1.0?  I think VGF 1.0 has about 2,500,000 points but wasn't sure.


----------



## nuhusky123

What time does the monorail to mk open in the am?


----------



## DeeBee3

Anyone have the scoop on the Easter cottage? I saw the menu board but just wondering how it looks and compares to other years.


----------



## CarolynFH

DeeBee3 said:


> Anyone have the scoop on the Easter cottage? I saw the menu board but just wondering how it looks and compares to other years.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ent-of-fun-2022-edition.3865310/post-63856839


----------



## mrsap

@GADisneyDad14 just returned from a stay at The Grand and posted pictures of outside work going on at on BPK *HERE*


----------



## DL1WDW2

Appreciate the pics but still confusing . 
I assume you are passing this onboat fromGF towards the Poly .
These rooms would be considered lake view but I am surprised these are part of Pine Key 
I guess I need to walk over there sometime to figure that out.  
Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DL1WDW2 said:


> Appreciate the pics but still confusing .
> I assume you are passing this onboat fromGF towards the Poly .
> These rooms would be considered lake view but I am surprised these are part of Pine Key
> I guess I need to walk over there sometime to figure that out.
> Thanks



The 1st picture is directly showing the rooms that would be considered lakeview although you can see the theme park view rooms on the right end of the building.  The 2nd picture is of the rooms that would be considered Theme park view.


----------



## Slakk

The entire 16 years I have been a DVC member I have never bought into "buy where you want to stay."  Until now.

Today our son is grown and it's just me and the ball and chain and we spend more time at the resort and less at the parks and when we got the brochure for the VGF prices I looked at my husband and said "we are buying!  Luckily we have three small contracts and put them up for sale and are trading them in (thank you DVC for keeping prices up so well) for 175 VGF points.

We love the resort and plan to do mostly studios so we are so excited to actually own at our favorite resort!


----------



## WildernessMickey

mrsap said:


> Added you *HERE!!
> 
> 
> If anyone else would like to be added, let me know! *


I'm a new VGF owner. Can you please add me to the list? I will be trying out a new Resort Studio in September.


----------



## ZerasPride

WildernessMickey said:


> I'm a new VGF owner. Can you please add me to the list? I will be trying out a new Resort Studio in September.


Welcome Home Neighbor!


----------



## ZerasPride

Slakk said:


> The entire 16 years I have been a DVC member I have never bought into "buy where you want to stay."  Until now.
> 
> Today our son is grown and it's just me and the ball and chain and we spend more time at the resort and less at the parks and when we got the brochure for the VGF prices I looked at my husband and said "we are buying!  Luckily we have three small contracts and put them up for sale and are trading them in (thank you DVC for keeping prices up so well) for 175 VGF points.
> 
> We love the resort and plan to do mostly studios so we are so excited to actually own at our favorite resort!


Welcome Home Neighbor!


----------



## Airb330

Checked out of a dedicated two bedroom today. It was in bad shape considering the soft goods refurb.


1. Door to primary bedroom didn’t lock
2. TV in living room appallingly crooked
3. Two “hot” knobs on the kitchen sink
4. Loose exposed wire on lamp in primary bathroom
5. Tub bubbles didn’t work in primary bathroom


----------



## sndral

Matty B13 said:


> Does any one know how many points are being sold at VGF 2.0 and what the total is for VGF 1.0?  I think VGF 1.0 has about 2,500,000 points but wasn't sure.


My calculations - derived from DVC news’s numbers:
VGF1 2,520,800
VGF2 1,800,000
Total 4,320,800


----------



## lizdis1

Did a small VGF add on this week-- excited to have some more points!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Airb330 said:


> Checked out of a dedicated two bedroom today. It was in bad shape considering the soft goods refurb.
> 
> 
> 1. Door to primary bedroom didn’t lock
> 2. TV in living room appallingly crooked
> 3. Two “hot” knobs on the kitchen sink
> 4. Loose exposed wire on lamp in primary bathroom
> 5. Tub bubbles didn’t work in primary bathroom



Yikes!


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Never stood at VGF, still fairly new to DVC 1.25 yrs old 
Saw the price and just had to convince my wife to add so lucky she said yes lol
So we added 50pts and can’t wait to stay in July 
Add us as well


----------



## Airb330

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Yikes!


Yeah it was fine overall but I made sure to tell them and also emailed DVC. I only did it end of stay as I didn’t want to deal with maintenance or anything as it was a first trip for a lot of my extended family. The TV was so freaking obviously crooked it was laughable though! I just hope most can be fixed before the next family stays there. The wire bothered me the most while the water faucet knobs were actually kind of funny but I figured I might as well get them to address it also!

Now I am ‘grumpy in Philly’ because we landed to 45 and stormy weather tonight


----------



## Her Dotness

Airb330 said:


> Checked out of a dedicated two bedroom today. It was in bad shape considering the soft goods refurb.



Yanno, I'm not that surprised, sorry to say.

We tried a 1-nighter in a refurbed Poly studio barely a month after they reopened. Unimpressed.

There was still construction dust all along the outer edge of the front door sill. The tub drain stopper was not only loose and easily removable but had about a 2" rod that a kid could easily have used as a weapon. Besides that, the house phone didn't work. It was an adventure getting our stored luggage delivered.

DH used to work as a phone tech and quickly determined it was just a cracked clip connector at the phone end. All it needed was a new cord. DH was told it'd have to wait Saturday to Monday for the phone company to come fix it even after he explained how simple the fix was. Really bizarre they haven't any spare cords or phones on hand.

Airb330's experience and ours really make me wonder what's going on with construction and maintenance oversight! Doesn't seem that it's anywhere near what one would reasonably expect, though I know Disney is dependent upon guests promptly reporting such things.


----------



## mrsap

*Interactive In-Room TVs Now Available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*

This interactive television system is now be available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and The Villas. Additional work to support this new system may be performed in the coming weeks.


----------



## RKS03

We just bought in direct with the great incentives.  We love BWV (our original resort) but given the resale prices and time left on contract we decided to go with VGF and we’re very excited.


----------



## RKS03

mrsap said:


> *Interactive In-Room TVs Now Available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> 
> This interactive television system is now be available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and The Villas. Additional work to support this new system may be performed in the coming weeks.


 I read an article that suggested it only works with chromecast apps. I hope that doesn’t mean it’s not compatible with Apple products.  The two companies used to be so close but I guess with Jobs further removed as well as Iger things have changed.


----------



## Her Dotness

RKS03 said:


> I read an article that suggested it only works with chromecast apps. I hope that doesn’t mean it’s not compatible with Apple products.



I saw mention of that, too.

If true, DH will be sooooooo not happy. We're Apple-only peeps.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> *Interactive In-Room TVs Now Available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> 
> This interactive television system is now be available at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and The Villas. Additional work to support this new system may be performed in the coming weeks.


What exactly does this mean?


----------



## Her Dotness

BWV Dreamin said:


> What exactly does this mean?



It's a means of putting onto the room tv videos on your mobile devices, sometimes called "throwing a video" to the tv.

You won't get Disney+ on the tv, for instance, unless you subscribe to that service and have a device compatible with the Chromecast app. Other streaming services you subscribe to could also put shows onto the tv from your tablet, phone, etc.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> What exactly does this mean?



I’m quoting Orlando Theme Park News…

“This interactive television system will personalize the in-room TV experience by welcoming Guests upon arrival. Guests will also be able to enjoy streaming in their room with complimentary Disney content and connectivity for their personal device to stream their subscribed content (Disney+, Hulu, etc.). Standard channels, park hours, resort amenities, and information will also be available.”

I hope that helps!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Her Dotness said:


> It's a means of putting onto the room tv videos on your mobile devices, sometimes called "throwing a video" to the tv.
> 
> You won't get Disney+ on the tv, for instance, unless you subscribe to that service and have a device compatible with the Chromecast app. Other streaming services you subscribe to could also put shows onto the tv from your tablet, phone, etc.


So unless you subscribe to streaming services , and you cast the channel from your mobile device, then you will have no tv channels in your room?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

What about “free” channels like Pluto, XUMO, etc?


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> So unless you subscribe to streaming services , and you cast the channel from your mobile device, then you will have no tv channels in your room?



The above mentioned is in addition to basic TV channels. It’s a fully interactive TV.


----------



## Her Dotness

BWV Dreamin said:


> So unless you subscribe to streaming services , and you cast the channel from your mobile device, then you will have no tv channels in your room?



Oh, no! Throwing videos from your devices is an extra feature--if you have a device with Chromecast.

It's in response, from what I've read, to guests wondering if they'd be able to get Disney+ on the room tv by paying extra rather than being subscribers.

Any streaming service that you want to watch on the room tv has to be one you've a subscription for is my understanding. I might be mistaken. Hasn't been a lot of specifics on this released yet.


----------



## Her Dotness

We have an interactive tv in the bedroom that's really cool to use.

DH likes to put Disney+ movies onto the tv for the larger screen than his iPad's, especially if it's something we both want to see.

We can throw YouTube videos to our tv, so maybe you can the channels like Pluto, etc. on Disney's new tvs. Dunno for sure.


----------



## CarolynFH

Just wanted to put in here that we have only Apple devices, and they can cast Disney+, etc., to smart TVs without a Chromecast device or Roku stick. Hopefully that’s what the GF will have - TVs that can accept online content like D+, Hulu, etc. via multiple sharing technologies. The basic requirement should be that the guest have one of the several various devices that can receive the online content (D+) and cast or share it to the TV in the guest’s room, not that they have a specific brand e.g. Chromecast.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

CarolynFH said:


> Just wanted to put in here that we have only Apple devices, and they can cast Disney+, etc., to smart TVs without a Chromecast device or Roku stick. Hopefully that’s what the GF will have - TVs that can accept online content like D+, Hulu, etc. via multiple sharing technologies. The basic requirement should be that the guest have one of the several various devices that can receive the online content (D+) and cast or share it to the TV in the guest’s room, not that they have a specific brand e.g. Chromecast.


That would be awesome as we have Apple mobile devices. No need for external equipment like a Roku or Chromcast.


----------



## mrsap

Disney Parks posted a TikTok showing some of the Easter snack offerings available at The Grand Cottage! You can view it *HERE.*


----------



## Her Dotness

I'm tech-challenged, but the following suggests to me that the Disney interactive tvs require the Chromecast app on your device:

_All you have to do is click on “Connect My Device” on the television’s welcome screen. From there you will see the screen above giving you two options to connect your device. Both the link and the QR code will take you to a web page where you will enter in the unique 9 digit code listed. After that, _*you’ll just need to open a Chromecast enabled app and click the box icon to start your viewing. *[Bold added]

Or, does that mean the streaming service app you want to cast to the tv must be Chromecast compatible?


----------



## mrsap

*Exterior Paneling Removed Amidst Construction on The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort*


----------



## RamblinWreck

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=8eRguz1o7jS&brand=0&play=1
I love the refurbishment. I'm a little surprised that the Grand Villa still has a pull out couch instead of a murphy bed though!


----------



## KTownRaider

Just saw this over on the Purchasing Board...



nuhusky123 said:


> Seems like the changes are to renovate all gf hotel rooms to match big pine key
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2022/03/all-of-gr...ng-dvc-rooms-wont-be-different-from-standard/


----------



## aka Charles

mrsap said:


> *If you own at VGF and would like to be listed, please let me know, and i'll be happy to add you to the Owner's List!


Please add me to the Owners' List.


----------



## Skicks35

https://wdwnt.com/2022/03/disneys-g...-to-receive-major-remodel-to-modernize-hotel/
IF this is true, I really hope it’s done right.  This main lobby is one of, if not, the best on property (in my biased opinion)


----------



## mrsap

KTownRaider said:


> Just saw this over on the Purchasing Board...



There’s only one site posting that information right now about the rooms. This site that posted this information was once blocked here on The Dis, but does not appear to be anymore (as there are links posted on several threads) so I’ll link it. I’m not sure if they are in fact permitted or just a glitch, but If @Sandisw wants me to remove them, I’ll do so.

*All of Grand Floridian Resort to Receive New Rooms Matching Disney Vacation Club Wing, DVC Rooms Won’t Be Different from Standard*

*Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Lobby to Receive Major Remodel to ‘Modernize’ Hotel*


*Also wanted to add, I posted this not too long ago from another site… *HERE*. They have now followed up with another Permit post…

*Disney Files Another Major Permit For Grand Floridian, Changes Likely Imminent*

Now, a second Grand Floridian construction permit indicates that changes to the turn-of-the-century-style Resort are likely imminent.


----------



## bigAWL

mrsap said:


> There’s only one site posting that information right now about the rooms. This site that posted this information was once blocked here on The Dis, but does not appear to be anymore (as there are links posted on several threads) so I’ll link it. I’m not sure if they are in fact permitted or just a glitch, but If @Sandisw wants me to remove them, I’ll do so.
> 
> *All of Grand Floridian Resort to Receive New Rooms Matching Disney Vacation Club Wing, DVC Rooms Won’t Be Different from Standard*
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Lobby to Receive Major Remodel to ‘Modernize’ Hotel*
> 
> Also wanted to add, I posted this not too long ago from another site… *HERE*. They have now followed up with another Permit post…
> 
> *Disney Files Another Major Permit For Grand Floridian, Changes Likely Imminent*
> 
> Also wanted to add, I posted this not too long ago from another site… *HERE*. They have now followed up with another Permit post…
> 
> *Disney Files Another Major Permit For Grand Floridian, Changes Likely Imminent*
> 
> Now, a second Grand Floridian construction permit indicates that changes to the turn-of-the-century-style Resort are likely imminent.



I found this line in one of the articles concerning... " It is not expected that a performance space for live music will return."


----------



## mrsap

bigAWL said:


> I found this line in one of the articles concerning... " It is not expected that a performance space for live music will return."



I noticed that as well. It’s a shame, if true, because the orchestra brought such life to the lobby.


----------



## Her Dotness

mrsap said:


> I noticed that as well. It’s a shame, if true, because the orchestra brought such life to the lobby.



Hardly surprising but disappointing.

Since international workers are returning, I had hope. Dashed again, probably by He Who Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I FINALLY heard back about the SSR contract and it has been taken. I'm pretty sure that I'm the only one who's been happy to have a contract ROFR'd. But, I've now made a down payment on 150 pts at VGF and I'll sign the documents tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## KTownRaider

LadybugsMum said:


> I FINALLY heard back about the SSR contract and it has been taken. I'm pretty sure that I'm the only one who's been happy to have a contract ROFR'd. But, I've now made a down payment on 150 pts at VGF and I'll sign the documents tomorrow or Friday.



Congratulations on finding yourself in the truly unusual position of having ROFR result in a win-win outcome!  Perhaps consider running out now and buying a lottery ticket!    Gaining VGF's booking priority while still having unrestricted/decent SAP for all future resorts makes total sense given current incentives.   Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Cruising Girl

Hello all,
Am going to be staying at the GFV for a couple of days in July before the WISH maiden voyage.  Currently have a 2 bedroom standard booked with 2 bedroom lake view waitlisted.  Am traveling with daughter and 2 year  old granddaughter. Could anyone please give suggestions on a good standard room number and also lake view in case my waitlist comes through.  Thanks so much!! Can't wait to stay here!


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> There’s only one site posting that information right now about the rooms. This site that posted this information was once blocked here on The Dis, but does not appear to be anymore (as there are links posted on several threads) so I’ll link it. I’m not sure if they are in fact permitted or just a glitch, but If @Sandisw wants me to remove them, I’ll do so.
> 
> *All of Grand Floridian Resort to Receive New Rooms Matching Disney Vacation Club Wing, DVC Rooms Won’t Be Different from Standard*
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Lobby to Receive Major Remodel to ‘Modernize’ Hotel*
> 
> 
> *Also wanted to add, I posted this not too long ago from another site… *HERE*. They have now followed up with another Permit post…
> 
> *Disney Files Another Major Permit For Grand Floridian, Changes Likely Imminent*
> 
> Now, a second Grand Floridian construction permit indicates that changes to the turn-of-the-century-style Resort are likely imminent.


As long they link, then it’s all good.  Sites do indeed get added to the board filter but they can also be removed and become sites that are allowed.

Its why people can do just what you did,


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> As long they link, then it’s all good.  Sites do indeed get added to the board filter but they can also be removed and become sites that are allowed.
> 
> Its why people can do just what you did,



Thank you, I appreciate your response. I noticed they were now unblocked, but wasn’t sure if it was a glitch, as that site was blocked for quite a bit. Wanted to confirm before I continued posting from them. Thanks again.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I am officially an owner at VGF! I've got my new membership and points in my account.


----------



## Her Dotness

LadybugsMum said:


> I am officially an owner at VGF! I've got my new membership and points in my account.



Congrats! Welcome home. Isn't it exciting?


----------



## mrsap

aka Charles said:


> Please add me to the Owners' List.



Welcome! I’ll be happy to!



LadybugsMum said:


> I am officially an owner at VGF! I've got my new membership and points in my account.


CONGRATS! Happy for you! I’ll add you to the owners list!


----------



## sndral

Cruising Girl said:


> Hello all,
> Am going to be staying at the GFV for a couple of days in July before the WISH maiden voyage.  Currently have a 2 bedroom standard booked with 2 bedroom lake view waitlisted.  Am traveling with daughter and 2 year  old granddaughter. Could anyone please give suggestions on a good standard room number and also lake view in case my waitlist comes through.  Thanks so much!! Can't wait to stay here!


Your question may get lost w/ all of the VGF2 sales excitement, so I’ll try answering, although I’ve not stayed in a 2 br., I have stayed in 1 br.s both standard & lake view & have been happy to save points booking the standard views & requesting a higher floor - although it doesn’t take much to please me, as long as I can watch the monorails glide by I’m happy.
I find the maps of the VGF1 building on page 1 of this thread to be helpful https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...idian-resort-spa-owners-lovers-group.3813125/ & the links to various villa views. I’ve also spent time looking at the free room finder tool on touring plans. And this room finder is helpful as well. https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/roomfinder
1525 for a standard view 2 br.. looks to be close to the 1 br. we had where we watched the MK fireworks from our villa.


----------



## Cruising Girl

I'm with you about being easy to please and I was hoping there would be something for my granddaughter to look at!! We call her the neighborhood watch baby!!! She already loves people watching.  Thank you so much for all that info.


----------



## bcuinohio

mrsap said:


> Welcome! I’ll be happy to!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS! Happy for you! I’ll add you to the owners list!


Can you add me too?   We showed up on the OC Comptroller site this week with our new VGF con.


----------



## mrsap

bcuinohio said:


> Can you add me too?   We showed up on the OC Comptroller site this week with our new VGF con.



Of course! Congrats!!! So exciting!!


----------



## CarolynFH

Cruising Girl said:


> I'm with you about being easy to please and I was hoping there would be something for my granddaughter to look at!! We call her the neighborhood watch baby!!! She already loves people watching.  Thank you so much for all that info.


Our one and only VGF stay was in a standard view 1 BR, and I loved watching the monorail go by too!


----------



## BigBadBobbyH

mrsap said:


> View attachment 525926
> 
> *The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Owners*
> 
> mrsap
> LoveMugsNPins
> DEDisneylover
> bobbiwoz
> dvc lover 1970
> mlayman
> lizdis1
> sweatandsteel
> BrianR
> Mumof4mice
> HMfan82
> Jack_Sparrow_NJ
> wesstcoastdvc
> Networth
> zebsterama
> S22
> BWV Dreamin
> bellecruiser
> DVCsloth
> skicks35
> Paul Stupin
> cgodzyk
> Luvears
> Sheldon C.
> past_or
> Hiddenmickey75
> salf777
> Joseph_TX
> CSLucas
> kungaloosh22
> ZerasPride
> sndral
> Boardwalk III
> stwaldman
> theww228
> ciaoaloha31
> cellomom
> disneyforsix
> Tbella
> Sandisw
> aka Charles
> LadybugsMum
> bcuinohio
> 
> 
> View attachment 525929​


Hi! Please add me to the Owners List. New member. Bought 350 yday. Was contemplating 400 but reduced it to 350 given disappointment in reduced incentives. Will probably add on at a higher price in a few years!


----------



## disneyfan123

New owners at VGF! Purchased 200 points this week and looking forward to our welcome home trip some time next year.


----------



## Disney Spaz

Can you add us to the list too? We added 75 more to our already 300 VGF points when VGF2 went on sale.


----------



## mrsap

Disney Spaz said:


> Can you add us to the list too? We added 75 more to our already 300 VGF points when VGF2 went on sale.





disneyfan123 said:


> New owners at VGF! Purchased 200 points this week and looking forward to our welcome home trip some time next year.


Welcome and Congrats to you both! I’ll be happy to add you!


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Can you us as well
we added on 50pts and our first stay ever at VGF is in July 
Super excited


----------



## Okw2020Soto

mrsap said:


> Welcome and Congrats to you both! I’ll be happy to add you!


Quick question how do we get the dvc resorts we own at show up on our page 
I think that’s awesome 
thanks


----------



## lovethesun12

Does anyone know what construction will be happening in summer at the Grand Floridian? I just noticed the message while looking to add an extra day that refurbishments start March 1st. We have a trip booked early summer and now I'm worried this might affect the pool (the kids *and* myself are really excited about the pool, lol). Crossing my fingers that isn't the case.


----------



## Skicks35

lovethesun12 said:


> Does anyone know what construction will be happening in summer at the Grand Floridian? I just noticed the message while looking to add an extra day that refurbishments start March 1st. We have a trip booked early summer and now I'm worried this might affect the pool (the kids *and* myself are really excited about the pool, lol). Crossing my fingers that isn't the case.


I believe this is in reference to the remodel of BPK into resort studios (which should be complete by June 19/20).  Someone can correct me, but I don’t think it’s impacting any resort amenities (pools, etc) other than sight lines.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Skicks35 said:


> I believe this is in reference to the remodel of BPK into resort studios (which should be complete by June 19/20).  Someone can correct me, but I don’t think it’s impacting any resort amenities (pools, etc) other than sight lines.


I think that’s right, but I also understand that they are remodeling the remaining standard rooms to match the DVC resort studio rooms. I’m not sure when this will start, but probably after the DVC build out finishes.


----------



## mrsap

Okw2020Soto said:


> Can you us as well
> we added on 50pts and our first stay ever at VGF is in July
> Super excited





Okw2020Soto said:


> Quick question how do we get the dvc resorts we own at show up on our page
> I think that’s awesome
> thanks



Sure! Welcome and Congrats!!

Just go to *THIS LINK *and follow the directions! Enjoy!


----------



## Skicks35

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I think that’s right, but I also understand that they are remodeling the remaining standard rooms to match the DVC resort studio rooms. I’m not sure when this will start, but probably after the DVC build out finishes.


Good point.  I’m sure they added the Mar 1 in reference to BPK, but it will probably stay to include the rest of the resort rooms transition as well; however long that will last.


----------



## RKS03

mrsap said:


> Sure! Welcome and Congrats!!
> 
> Just go to *THIS LINK *and follow the directions! Enjoy!


Thanks I think it worked.


----------



## mrsap

RKS03 said:


> Thanks I think it worked.



It did!!


----------



## RKS03

mrsap said:


> It did!!


It’s funny I’ve always been impressed how others had this but never thought to ask.  Very easy when you have instructions!


----------



## Princess Michele

We also became new VGF owners in March.  Cannot wait for our first stay.


----------



## ZerasPride

Welcome Home to all our new neighbors!


----------



## lovethesun12

Skicks35 said:


> I believe this is in reference to the remodel of BPK into resort studios (which should be complete by June 19/20).  Someone can correct me, but I don’t think it’s impacting any resort amenities (pools, etc) other than sight lines.





miTnosnhoJ said:


> I think that’s right, but I also understand that they are remodeling the remaining standard rooms to match the DVC resort studio rooms. I’m not sure when this will start, but probably after the DVC build out finishes.


Thanks so much! As long as it doesn't touch the pool I'm happy =)

Currently a poly owner hoping to become a VGF owner when we visit this summer! (Unable to become an owner until we are physically in Florida due to provincial regulations).


----------



## Okw2020Soto

mrsap said:


> Sure! Welcome and Congrats!!
> 
> Just go to *THIS LINK *and follow the directions! Enjoy


ok thanks so much


----------



## BrianR

So for our summer trip we have a Grand Villa for the first few nights, then move over to a GV at Boardwalk for the rest.  This is our first stay in any GV, but the question I have is is there a benefit for requesting a specific floor / GV ahead of time?  Any one of them "worse" than the others?

Thanks!


----------



## bigAWL

BrianR said:


> So for our summer trip we have a Grand Villa for the first few nights, then move over to a GV at Boardwalk for the rest.  This is our first stay in any GV, but the question I have is is there a benefit for requesting a specific floor / GV ahead of time?  Any one of them "worse" than the others?
> 
> Thanks!


I've stayed in the third floor GV at VGF.  Loved it.  But I would always choose highest floor available.

Although, there's something to be said for the first floor GV there.  You can walk in and out of the building at the exit right next to your villa entrance.  No need for elevators, stairs, or to trek down the hall to the lobby.


----------



## BigBadBobbyH

BigBadBobbyH said:


> Hi! Please add me to the Owners List. New member. Bought 350 yday. Was contemplating 400 but reduced it to 350 given disappointment in reduced incentives. Will probably add on at a higher price in a few years!


Hi...as a reminder please add me!!! My DW is feeling sorry for me potentially having been overlooked. But I am excited to be a new member as well as for all the other new members. Hope to meet you all on future trips.


----------



## mrsap

BigBadBobbyH said:


> Hi...as a reminder please add me!!! My DW is feeling sorry for me potentially having been overlooked. But I am excited to be a new member as well as for all the other new members. Hope to meet you all on future trips.


Sorry about that! You might have gotten lost in all the excitement! I’ll add you now.


----------



## BigBadBobbyH

mrsap said:


> Sorry about that! You might have gotten lost in all the excitement! I’ll add you now.


Perfect. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 660302


Yay!!! So happy you got there!!!!! Now enjoy every minute!! Thank you for the calendar!!!!


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

mrsap said:


> View attachment 525926
> 
> *The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Owners*
> 
> mrsap
> LoveMugsNPins
> DEDisneylover
> bobbiwoz
> dvc lover 1970
> mlayman
> lizdis1
> sweatandsteel
> BrianR
> Mumof4mice
> HMfan82
> Jack_Sparrow_NJ
> wesstcoastdvc
> Networth
> zebsterama
> S22
> BWV Dreamin
> bellecruiser
> DVCsloth
> skicks35
> Paul Stupin
> cgodzyk
> Luvears
> Sheldon C.
> past_or
> Hiddenmickey75
> salf777
> Joseph_TX
> CSLucas
> kungaloosh22
> ZerasPride
> sndral
> Boardwalk III
> stwaldman
> theww228
> ciaoaloha31
> cellomom
> disneyforsix
> Tbella
> Sandisw
> aka Charles
> LadybugsMum
> bcuinohio
> Disney Spaz
> disneyfan123
> Okw2020Soto
> BigBadBobbyH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 525929​


Can you add me please?  I'm a new VGF owner


----------



## bobbiwoz

Piper is my favorite short!  Watched it again yesterday, and was happy to see this Easter Egg at the GF!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> Can you add me please?  I'm a new VGF owner


Welcome & congrats! I’d be happy to add you.


----------



## mrsap

Roof Shingles Removed During Construction at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​


----------



## Okw2020Soto

wow we’re staying in July, hopefully not too much construction is still happening lol


----------



## sndral

Okw2020Soto said:


> wow we’re staying in July, hopefully not too much construction is still happening lol


VGF2 should be done by then since reservations start in June. 
I’m wondering when they’ll start the Poly2 construction - that’ll take longer & be visible from a lot of the VGF1& BPK villas I suspect &, more importantly, impede my ability to walk over to Captain Cooks for a dole whip fix


----------



## Chuck96

Please add me at your convenience as well.  Got points on Monday, but finished paying today.  Didn’t want to jinx it.  Just a tiny owner, 150 points.  But happy with the home resort.  First stay as a member in mid-December this year, first stay at VGF period.  Looking forward to the experiences!


----------



## mrsap

Chuck96 said:


> Please add me at your convenience as well.  Got points on Monday, but finished paying today.  Didn’t want to jinx it.  Just a tiny owner, 150 points.  But happy with the home resort.  First stay as a member in mid-December this year, first stay at VGF period.  Looking forward to the experiences!



Welcome and Congrats! I’ll add you now!!


----------



## mrsap

Narcoossee's at Disney's Grand Floridian closing for extended refurbishment​
Narcoossee's at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort will be closing June 18 2022 for a lengthy refurbishment.


----------



## Erik Rhoda

So I am considering a add-on at VGF. I stay in one and two bedrooms. How much harder does everyone think booking those categories will be with all the new studio points coming on line?


----------



## js

sndral said:


> VGF2 should be done by then since reservations start in June.
> I’m wondering when they’ll start the Poly2 construction - that’ll take longer & be visible from a lot of the VGF1& BPK villas I suspect &, more importantly, impede my ability to walk over to Captain Cooks for a dole whip fix



Hi.
I just posted on the Poly thread that the Disney FB groups I'm on, have brides-to-be that are getting married in October and November already being called and having to move from Poly due to construction.
One noted that she was given $1,000 off her bill and had her choice where to be moved if available.
One asked to be moved to GF Chapel and the other asked to be moved to Boardwalk.  These are for weddings so far in October and November.


----------



## Her Dotness

Erik Rhoda said:


> So I am considering a add-on at VGF. I stay in one and two bedrooms. How much harder does everyone think booking those categories will be with all the new studio points coming on line?


Studios book fastest, but will that include resort studios? It all depends on how many prior owners and first-time owners want a studio, any studio, rather than a multi-bedroom. And, of course, how many decide they'd prefer these new resort studios or will settle for one if unable to get a deluxe studio.

Also, it's a question of how many added on points to upgrade to a multi-bedroom.

Anybody's guess.


----------



## Sea of Progress

We had a good trip the last week of March and we stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom (1319).  Overall I liked the recent refresh the rooms underwent (particularly the rugs and carpet).  The kitchen cabinets have certainly seen better days but the biggest eyesore was the fridge.  I know someone else posted a picture of a fridge in a 1 bedroom last month that was stainless and not paneled, we had the same issue.  Our previous 2 trips there we have had the paneled fridge which is a much more upscale feel. I have attached a picture of our kitchen.


----------



## harmon54

Interesting about the fridge - we just toured a 2 bed and I commented about the fridge and the guide spoke about how isn’t it so nice and made it sound like they were in all the rooms.  It doesn’t really bother me as long as it works but that is odd unless they are still trying to get them in stock - I know I am still waiting on a panel dishwasher for my house that has been out of stock for almost a year!


----------



## 10CJ

It sounds like room service is currently operating at the Grand Floridian. Is this correct and does room service deliver to the DVC villas?


----------



## Her Dotness

10CJ said:


> It sounds like room service is currently operating at the Grand Floridian. Is this correct and does room service deliver to the DVC villas?


Yes to both. It has since we were there last fall.

The menu is somewhat limited, however.


----------



## 10CJ

Her Dotness said:


> Yes to both. It has since we were there last fall.
> 
> The menu is somewhat limited, however.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrsap

More Roofing Removed During Construction of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​


----------



## CarolynFH

mrsap said:


> More Roofing Removed During Construction of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​


Nice that all those VGF owners will start off with a new roof on their new building!


----------



## mamaofsix

Hooray, please add us to the owners list! Never thought I'd see the day and can't believe I got the hubby to agree...haha.

New owners, direct.  225 points, October Use Year. First welcome home trip in spring of 2024. Let the planning begin!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Question on October booking. Long-term DVC member (BWV)  and a new VGF owner (as of last month) with an add-on VGF2 contract. Already booked a stay for Feb 2023 in the new resort studios using my VGF points. Also interested in using some of my current BWV points to book a short stay the 3rd third week of October (this year). 

Just want to make sure I have the right information to do so. Am I correct that the Resort Studio booking window will open on Friday, May 13th and I’ll be able to do so online right at 8:00 AM (will be within 7 month window). There doesn’t look to be any availability for the original Villas so I’m hoping to grab the resort studio rooms as soon as the window opens up!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!


----------



## WildernessMickey

Boardwalk III said:


> Question on October booking. Long-term DVC member (BWV)  and a new VGF owner (as of last month) with an add-on VGF2 contract. Already booked a stay for Feb 2023 in the new resort studios using my VGF points. Also interested in using some of my current BWV points to book a short stay the 3rd third week of October (this year).
> 
> Just want to make sure I have the right information to do so. Am I correct that the Resort Studio booking window will open on Friday, May 13th and I’ll be able to do so online right at 8:00 AM (will be within 7 month window). There doesn’t look to be any availability for the original Villas so I’m hoping to grab the resort studio rooms as soon as the window opens up!


I think you can book it now by calling member services. You are within the 7 month window now, so I think you can use your BWV points because you are also a VGF member. I might be wrong but I would call and see if it is possible.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

Boardwalk III said:


> Question on October booking. Long-term DVC member (BWV)  and a new VGF owner (as of last month) with an add-on VGF2 contract. Already booked a stay for Feb 2023 in the new resort studios using my VGF points. Also interested in using some of my current BWV points to book a short stay the 3rd third week of October (this year).
> 
> Just want to make sure I have the right information to do so. Am I correct that the Resort Studio booking window will open on Friday, May 13th and I’ll be able to do so online right at 8:00 AM (will be within 7 month window). There doesn’t look to be any availability for the original Villas so I’m hoping to grab the resort studio rooms as soon as the window opens up!


Yes, you should be able to book on May 13. Good luck.


----------



## Sandisw

WildernessMickey said:


> I think you can book it now by calling member services. You are within the 7 month window now, so I think you can use your BWV points because you are also a VGF member. I might be wrong but I would call and see if it is possible.



Until May 13th, they are not allowing any other points to be used for booking, even if one is within 7 months.

Basically, they are giving VGF owners priority booking..using VGF points only..until that date. Then normal rules will apply.


----------



## nuhusky123

WildernessMickey said:


> I think you can book it now by calling member services. You are within the 7 month window now, so I think you can use your BWV points because you are also a VGF member. I might be wrong but I would call and see if it is possible.


I have a gfv deluxe studio booking in sept booked with akl points. I also bought gfv2 points and wanted to swap My deluxe studio with resort studio, but still use my akl points

no Dice, have to wait until may 13


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

@mrsap Add us to the owners too! LOVE GFV! We'll be home again in December!


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

We are new VGF owners also!  I have loved the Grand my whole life and have so many good memories there (we were married there!)  I'm already homesick as I was only able to book VGF for the 1st night of our next trip as it was within the 7 month window already when we purchased (and you can bet I'll be stalking like crazy trying to piece together a longer stay there lol.) 

Looking forward to photos and news about all the pending updates coming to the resort.  I'm surprised that Narcoossee's is getting renovated before the Grand Floridian Cafe - because although I love it so much, I can see from an outsider's perspective that it could use a refresh.  I just hope whatever creative decisions they make, they don't change the overall theming of the resort.

By the way - for any other new owners out there who may not be aware - there are a few cute VGF branded items you can order through shopDisney.  Just search "Grand Floridian" and they will come up.


----------



## mrsap

OnThisMagicNight said:


> We are new VGF owners also!  I have loved the Grand my whole life and have so many good memories there (we were married there!)  I'm already homesick as I was only able to book VGF for the 1st night of our next trip as it was within the 7 month window already when we purchased (and you can bet I'll be stalking like crazy trying to piece together a longer stay there lol.)
> 
> Looking forward to photos and news about all the pending updates coming to the resort.  I'm surprised that Narcoossee's is getting renovated before the Grand Floridian Cafe - because although I love it so much, I can see from an outsider's perspective that it could use a refresh.  I just hope whatever creative decisions they make, they don't change the overall theming of the resort.
> 
> By the way - for any other new owners out there who may not be aware - there are a few cute VGF branded items you can order through shopDisney.  Just search "Grand Floridian" and they will come up.





EilonwyWanderer said:


> @mrsap Add us to the owners too! LOVE GFV! We'll be home again in December!


and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you both!


----------



## mamaofsix

@mrsap , would love to be added to the list, too. Thinking we got missed last week.


----------



## mrsap

mamaofsix said:


> @mrsap , would love to be added to the list, too. Thinking we got missed last week.


So sorry!! I’ll add you right now!! and Congrats!!!


----------



## stitchsnk

FINALLY JOINED! So excited to call The Grand Floridian our HOME!


----------



## mrsap

stitchsnk said:


> FINALLY JOINED! So excited to call The Grand Floridian our HOME!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the owners list!!


----------



## varyth

I've been eyeing DVC since 2016, but we finally went through with a 150 point direct purchase at Grand Floridian this month! Our "welcome home" stay will be at Aulani (since we were already planning a trip to Hawaii), but I'm super looking forward to the new studios at our home resort!


----------



## Little E

We just bought two GF contracts direct, and I just finished booking our "welcome home" trip.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## mk717

Sandisw said:


> Until May 13th, they are not allowing any other points to be used for booking, even if one is within 7 months.
> 
> Basically, they are giving VGF owners priority booking..using VGF points only..until that date. Then normal rules will apply.


Well, I called today and was able to book the resort studios for Nov using Poly points which are in the same UY as my new VGF contract.


----------



## mrsap

Little E said:


> We just bought two GF contracts direct, and I just finished booking our "welcome home" trip.  We are so excited!!!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to Page 1!


----------



## Sandisw

mk717 said:


> Well, I called today and was able to book the resort studios for Nov using Poly points which are in the same UY as my new VGF contract.



You were lucky. I could not swap out points for July 20th yet.  I talked today.


----------



## Little E

@mrsap thank you so much!!  I have a really silly question...how do I add a DVC Grand Floridian sticker to my signature?


----------



## varyth

@mrsap Ooh, could I get an add too? Posted on the previous page.


----------



## mrsap

varyth said:


> I've been eyeing DVC since 2016, but we finally went through with a 150 point direct purchase at Grand Floridian this month! Our "welcome home" stay will be at Aulani (since we were already planning a trip to Hawaii), but I'm super looking forward to the new studios at our home resort!


and Congrats! I’ll add you now!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Sandisw said:


> You were lucky. I could not swap out points for July 20th yet.  I talked today.


Wow I didn’t even know this was a thing? Do you think it’s a “one -off“, ie CM not knowing the rules? I’m looking to book 2 VGF resort studios for October using my BWV points, same use year as my new VGF pts (which are already allocated for a spring 2023 trip). But thought I had to wait until May 13 to book using BWV pts?


----------



## Sandisw

Boardwalk III said:


> Wow I didn’t even know this was a thing? Do you think it’s a “one -off“, ie CM not knowing the rules? I’m looking to book 2 VGF resort studios for October using my BWV points, same use year as my new VGF pts (which are already allocated for a spring 2023 trip). But thought I had to wait until May 13 to book using BWV pts?



That is what I was told today...I could do it on May 13th...but it was too early to use non home resort points, even though I own VGF.  Once we get to May 13th, it will work like normal and I can do it online.


----------



## PolyRob

Sandisw said:


> You were lucky. I could not swap out points for July 20th yet.  I talked today.


I had a similar situation this past week and was also told no. I was trying to add a night before Moonlight Magic and inquired about one time use points since I have an October UY and would need to borrow my newly purchased points. MS said I needed to wait until 5/13 because only VGF points could be used for resort studios until that day. All of my contracts are VGF, but it didn't matter. I guess it's YMMV.

I also inquired about my banked points and was told that they are banked and nothing can be done with them at this point. I know that's the "official" policy, but I wasn't sure if MS could work some magic for someone that recently purchased more points after already banking his original points. I may not have been as stingy this UY if I knew I was buying more at the time


----------



## mrsap

Fire Alarm Testing to Take Place on April 27-28 at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
Guests staying at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa this week should be aware that the the annual audible fire alarm test is scheduled to take place on April 27-28, between the hours of 10:00 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. During that time, Guests may hear the audible fire alarms and/or have a Cast Member enter their room to verify all alarms are functioning properly.

Cast Members will be placing signs throughout the resort to notify Guests of the testing process.


----------



## mrsap

Deleted


----------



## TinkB278

mrsap said:


> Sales Now Open for Reimagined Resort Studio Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​


I’m confused about this? It’s been on sale for a month now?


----------



## mrsap

TinkB278 said:


> I’m confused about this? It’s been on sale for a month now?


I think it’s more of an advertisement/reminder…  I realized it after I posted. I’ll just remove


----------



## harmon54

Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?


----------



## mk717

Sandisw said:


> That is what I was told today...I could do it on May 13th...but it was too early to use non home resort points, even though I own VGF.  Once we get to May 13th, it will work like normal and I can do it online.





PolyRob said:


> I had a similar situation this past week and was also told no. I was trying to add a night before Moonlight Magic and inquired about one time use points since I have an October UY and would need to borrow my newly purchased points. MS said I needed to wait until 5/13 because only VGF points could be used for resort studios until that day. All of my contracts are VGF, but it didn't matter. I guess it's YMMV.
> 
> I also inquired about my banked points and was told that they are banked and nothing can be done with them at this point. I know that's the "official" policy, but I wasn't sure if MS could work some magic for someone that recently purchased more points after already banking his original points. I may not have been as stingy this UY if I knew I was buying more at the time



Well the magic didn't last very long! Got a call today and had to change the reservation to VGF points. Oh well.


----------



## mk717

harmon54 said:


> Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?



Yes, you can book now if you have a VGF contract, but only by calling MS. And you have to use VGF points only. Starting May 13, I believe it will show up online so anyone can book using the standard process.


----------



## Sandisw

harmon54 said:


> Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?



I was able to get someone on chat to book me two rooms yesterday in the new resort srudios,

So, it might work that way along with calling.  But, to book on online, yes, it opens for all May 13th.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

harmon54 said:


> Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?


If I were you I would call today (or tomorrow). THere is plenty of availability now, but that will change on May 13. People from every other resort will be wanting to try the new rooms.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

harmon54 said:


> Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?


Also, talk to your guide about a “Welcome Home” booking. You only get one, and if you are new, you might as well use it.   If your use year is March, I am not sure which points you get, but I think you should have some 2022 points so you should be able to book something now.  Your guide may tell you different.


----------



## PolyRob

mk717 said:


> Well the magic didn't last very long! Got a call today and had to change the reservation to VGF points. Oh well.


Aww, I am sorry it didn't last


----------



## PolyRob

Sandisw said:


> I was able to get someone on chat to book me two rooms yesterday in the new resort srudios,
> 
> So, it might work that way along with calling.  But, to book on online, yes, it opens for all May 13th.



This is great to know! I need to swap a deluxe studio for a resort studio and didn't really feel like calling.


----------



## mrsap

harmon54 said:


> Hi - we are new VGF owners now also.  I am a little confused about the new room booking.  I have a March use year not sure if that matters so I can book the new rooms now but I have to call member service or I can book online on May 13th but everyone else will be able to also?


and Congrats! I added you to Page 1!


----------



## prncssjas

I have been an original VGF owner since they first started selling points in 2013 (?) and I am just NOW seeing this thread!  LOL!  And I have been a DIS board member for over 20 years....LOL!!  Shows you how much I am paying attention (or really...don't visit as often as I'd like).


----------



## mrsap

prncssjas said:


> I have been an original VGF owner since they first started selling points in 2013 (?) and I am just NOW seeing this thread!  LOL!  And I have been a DIS board member for over 20 years....LOL!!  Show you how much I am paying attention (or really...don't visit as often as I'd like).



 Happy you found us! I’ll add you to Page 1!


----------



## prncssjas

mrsap said:


> Happy you found us! I’ll add you to Page 1!


YAH!!  Thank you so much, so happy to be here.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Once the resort studios open up, do you think it would be easier to snag a deluxe studio or 1 bedroom at the 7 month window? Thinking of trying to snag either one around Easter time.


----------



## tidefan

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Once the resort studios open up, do you think it would be easier to snag a deluxe studio or 1 bedroom at the 7 month window? Thinking of trying to snag either one around Easter time.


I think that it will be harder for both at 7 months....


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

tidefan said:


> I think that it will be harder for both at 7 months....


I figured as much. Probably see what I can grab and waitlist or just choose to stay at a home resort again this year.


----------



## Matty B13

Views from room 1222, 1 Bedroom Standard, the dreaded ones over the front entrance roof.  The first one is a panoramic from the balcony about the middle of the room.


----------



## tidefan

Matty B13 said:


> Views from room 1222, 1 Bedroom Standard, the dreaded ones over the front entrance roof.  The first one is a panoramic from the balcony about the middle of the room.


Well... it's better than 1221...


----------



## mrsap

Matty B13 said:


> Views from room 1222, 1 Bedroom Standard, the dreaded ones over the front entrance roof.  The first one is a panoramic from the balcony about the middle of the room.



 Are you there now?


----------



## Matty B13

mrsap said:


> Are you there now?


Just got back, construction on BPK is in full tilt right now, but had a great week and the weather was very nice, not to hot and humid.


----------



## mrsap

Matty B13 said:


> Just got back, construction on BPK is in full tilt right now, but had a great week and the weather was very nice, not to hot and humid.



Was going to wish you a good trip! Happy you had a great time!!! Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## mrsap

Disney's Grand Floridian Resort Bus Stop Temporarily Relocated Due to Maintenance​
Guests currently staying at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa should be aware that the resort's bus stop will be temporarily relocated to the porte cochère (located in front of the main building) from April 27-29 due to routine maintenance taking place near the permanent bus stop. The bus stop is currently expected to reopen on April 30.

Directional signs will guide Guests to the temporary Disney Transportation bus stop.


----------



## sethschroeder

So this summer on Monday and Tuesday you dont have a single really nice sit down that is open at VGF? It seems weird they wouldn't expand Citricos days open with everything else closed seemingly.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

When I was at VGF over spring break, everything was booked, but they were holding some slots at the Grand Floridian Cafe for walk-up GF guests, and I was able to eat there.  Didn’t try for Narcoosies.


----------



## LadybugsMum

sethschroeder said:


> So this summer on Monday and Tuesday you dont have a single really nice sit down that is open at VGF? It seems weird they wouldn't expand Citricos days open with everything else closed seemingly.


We're going in a couple of weeks and it was so weird that Mon and Tues weren't available. Monday would have been much better for our schedule, but it was not to be.


----------



## mrsap

Roof Work Continues on The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​
Roof work continues on The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort as new Disney Vacation Club Resort Studios are created, and the building is refurbished.






Shingles have been removed from several sections of this building.
















*Click link for additional pics/info.


----------



## PolyRob

sethschroeder said:


> So this summer on Monday and Tuesday you dont have a single really nice sit down that is open at VGF? It seems weird they wouldn't expand Citricos days open with everything else closed seemingly.


It's been reported that Citricos will be open 7 days a week starting 6/26 to help with the Narcoossee's closure.

_"To accommodate guests, Cítricos will be open seven days a week beginning June 26. The restaurant underwent an overhaul of its own last year, receiving a “Mary Poppins” theme and new menu items._"

https://wdwnt.com/2022/04/narcoosse...une-18-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/


----------



## PolyRob

mrsap said:


> Roof Work Continues on The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​
> Roof work continues on The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort as new Disney Vacation Club Resort Studios are created, and the building is refurbished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingles have been removed from several sections of this building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click link for additional pics/info.


I am probably OCD, but it always bothered me that the VGF roof was so much darker than the cash resort roof because it was so much newer. I guess it will be the other way around now.


----------



## sethschroeder

PolyRob said:


> It's been reported that Citricos will be open 7 days a week starting 6/26 to help with the Narcoossee's closure.
> 
> _"To accommodate guests, Cítricos will be open seven days a week beginning June 26. The restaurant underwent an overhaul of its own last year, receiving a “Mary Poppins” theme and new menu items._"
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2022/04/narcoosse...une-18-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/



Then Disney will hopefully get with it and update their reservation booking site.


----------



## TiszBear

HI All. I know I should know this but it has been since 2019 that I stayed at VGF (which is one of my homes) but with all the changes that are happening I want to verify checkin information.  I am booking a town car service from MCO to VGF but do I have the car service drop me off at the villas or the main lobby of GF?  In the past it has been both ways but now I am not so sure. 

Thank You

Jennifer


----------



## McCrae

TiszBear said:


> HI All. I know I should know this but it has been since 2019 that I stayed at VGF (which is one of my homes) but with all the changes that are happening I want to verify checkin information.  I am booking a town car service from MCO to VGF but do I have the car service drop me off at the villas or the main lobby of GF?  In the past it has been both ways but now I am not so sure.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Jennifer


Either, you can check in at both areas. I was there in March.


----------



## lizdis1

McCrae said:


> Either, you can check in at both areas. I was there in March.



Do you know if the villas check in will hold luggage early at like 7:30am or would we be better off going to the main hotel?


----------



## McCrae

lizdis1 said:


> Do you know if the villas check in will hold luggage early at like 7:30am or would we be better off going to the main hotel?


I would probably go to the main lobby. We did a resort transfer and I seem to recall it was 8.00am before the Villa‘s staff were on duty.


----------



## Sandisw

lizdis1 said:


> Do you know if the villas check in will hold luggage early at like 7:30am or would we be better off going to the main hotel?



They have someone from bell services at the villas  I always go there.


----------



## petrola

Hi -  we are new VGF owners! I"m excited about the new resort studios and can't wait to see them in person.    I do have a question - I  think I may be headed in the right direction but want to be sure.   We asked for a February use year because we usually travel by April.  We have an allotment of 2022 points and I would like to use them for next April.  Does this mean I will bank my 2022 points to use for April 2023?  And if I don't bank those points, will they automatically take points from 2023?    TIA!


----------



## Sandisw

petrola said:


> Hi -  we are new VGF owners! I"m excited about the new resort studios and can't wait to see them in person.    I do have a question - I  think I may be headed in the right direction but want to be sure.   We asked for a February use year because we usually travel by April.  We have an allotment of 2022 points and I would like to use them for next April.  Does this mean I will bank my 2022 points to use for April 2023?  And if I don't bank those points, will they automatically take points from 2023?    TIA!



Correct!


----------



## CarolMN

Agree with @Sandisw .  Yes and yes!


----------



## sndral

petrola said:


> Hi -  we are new VGF owners! I"m excited about the new resort studios and can't wait to see them in person.    I do have a question - I  think I may be headed in the right direction but want to be sure.   We asked for a February use year because we usually travel by April.  We have an allotment of 2022 points and I would like to use them for next April.  Does this mean I will bank my 2022 points to use for April 2023?  And if I don't bank those points, will they automatically take points from 2023?    TIA!


If you don’t plan to use those points for a vacation before next April remember that you need to bank your points in the first 8 months of your use year - so by Sept., although I assume you’ll book some time this month since that’s when your 11 month window will open - banking & using your 2022 points before you need to use any 2023 points.


----------



## mrsap

petrola said:


> Hi -  we are new VGF owners! I"m excited about the new resort studios and can't wait to see them in person.    I do have a question - I  think I may be headed in the right direction but want to be sure.   We asked for a February use year because we usually travel by April.  We have an allotment of 2022 points and I would like to use them for next April.  Does this mean I will bank my 2022 points to use for April 2023?  And if I don't bank those points, will they automatically take points from 2023?    TIA!


and Congrats!! I’ll add you to Page 1!


----------



## CarolMN

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! I’ll add you to Page 1!


You can add me, too.


----------



## mrsap

CarolMN said:


> You can add me, too.


Sure! and Congrats to you as well! I’ll add you now!


----------



## petrola

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! I’ll add you to Page 1!


Thank you!!  This is so exciting!


----------



## petrola

sndral said:


> If you don’t plan to use those points for a vacation before next April remember that you need to bank your points in the first 8 months of your use year - so by Sept., although I assume you’ll book some time this month since that’s when your 11 month window will open - banking & using your 2022 points before you need to use any 2023 points.


yes, thank you!  I finally was able to figure it out and I had to bank my points today to travel early next April.   I was able to make a reservation and the points that were taken for the reservation were my banked points!  I was just nervous that somehow maybe those points wouldn't be the first to go but they were and that was a relief!  Seems silly I know, but my very first DVC reservation and wanted to make sure I didn't screw it up somehow!  lol


----------



## petrola

CarolMN said:


> Agree with @Sandisw .  Yes and yes!


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be there this month, can you please post a copy of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thank you!!!


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian Big Pine Key Construction Progress - May 2022​
Work continues on the newest *Disney Vacation Club* villas as the rooms are just 6 weeks away from making their debut at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.


----------



## lizdis1

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! If anyone will be there this month, can you please post a copy of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thank you!!!


I am looking for this as well and it has my been posted to the main thread as of earlier today.


----------



## mrsap

Roof Construction Nearly Complete on New Disney Vacation Club Building at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, just wanted to post this again just in case anyone is going soon…

Hi guys! If anyone will be there this month, can you please post a copy of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thank you!!!


----------



## TwoDoodles

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to post this again just in case anyone is going soon…
> 
> Hi guys! If anyone will be there this month, can you please post a copy of the Recreation Calendar for me, please? Thank you!!!


Hi - On Sunday we will be transferring across to VGF from BCV, so I will try to find, photograph and post the Recreation Info!


----------



## mrsap

TwoDoodles said:


> Hi - On Sunday we will be transferring across to VGF from BCV, so I will try to find, photograph and post the Recreation Info!


That would be wonderful! Thank you so much!! Have fun!!


----------



## nuhusky123

Resort studio bookings may now be made online. I just booked two trips into a resort studio


----------



## CvilleDiane

nuhusky123 said:


> Resort studio bookings may now be made online. I just booked two trips into a resort studio


There was so much availability! I switched my November trip. It made me curious - do we know what % of inventory in the resort studio building has been declared?


----------



## mrsap

CvilleDiane said:


> There was so much availability! I switched my November trip. It made me curious - do we know what % of inventory in the resort studio building has been declared?


You can find the most recent information in this article, which was posted 2/4.…

Phase 2 Grand Floridian Units Declared Into Condo Association​Half of the new Resort Studios have been added to the condominium assocation for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. 

In a series of filings with the *Orange County Comptroller's* office, *Disney Vacation Club*has amended the Ground Lease, Declaration of Condoninium and Membership Agreement to begin adding the "phase 2" units to its Grand Floridian timeshare development. A total of 101 Resort Studios were added to the program, representing half of the 202 rooms which make up the project. The rooms formally added include most of the 3rd floor, plus all of the 4th and 5th floors of the Big Pine Key building.


----------



## mamaofsix

mrsap said:


> You can find the most recent information in this article, which was posted 2/4.…
> 
> Phase 2 Grand Floridian Units Declared Into Condo Association​Half of the new Resort Studios have been added to the condominium assocation for the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.
> 
> In a series of filings with the *Orange County Comptroller's* office, *Disney Vacation Club*has amended the Ground Lease, Declaration of Condoninium and Membership Agreement to begin adding the "phase 2" units to its Grand Floridian timeshare development. A total of 101 Resort Studios were added to the program, representing half of the 202 rooms which make up the project. The rooms formally added include most of the 3rd floor, plus all of the 4th and 5th floors of the Big Pine Key building.


Silly question - does this mean half of the new points have already been sold?!


----------



## CarolynFH

mamaofsix said:


> Silly question - does this mean half of the new points have already been sold?!


No, it means that only half of the new points can be sold, and more importantly, that half the new villas are available for points bookings by DVC owners.  The other half still belong to DVD, which can put them out for cash.  When DVD gets close to selling out that first half, they'll declare more villas into the condominium association, which will give them more points to sell and will give DVC owners more villas to book with points.


----------



## mrsap

Thank you @sheila14 !!


----------



## Dani W

Do you think there will still be construction on the Big Pine Key DVC building in Dec?


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

Dani W said:


> Do you think there will still be construction on the Big Pine Key DVC building in Dec?



Big Pine Key should be finished by next month, as that's when the first reservations were available to book.  However the other outer buildings with regular (non DVC) resort rooms will be getting refurbished next (I believe I read somewhere that Boca Chica is next; I think permits were filed.)  I'm not sure what the timeline for all of the renovations to be completed will be - I guess it's possible something could still be going on in December, just depends how quickly they work.


----------



## deltadisney

Do some of the standard studios now contain 2 queen beds?  If so, is there a special booking or just a request that needs to be made?


----------



## varyth

deltadisney said:


> Do some of the standard studios now contain 2 queen beds?  If so, is there a special booking or just a request that needs to be made?


I believe 2 queen beds is standard for the new *resort* studios. It's a different category than the original *deluxe* studios when booking.


----------



## CarolynFH

deltadisney said:


> Do some of the standard studios now contain 2 queen beds?  If so, is there a special booking or just a request that needs to be made?


If you mean Standard VIEW, the standard view resort studios (in the new Big Pine Key VGF building) have 2 regular queen beds.  I believe the standard view deluxe studios (in the original VGF building) have one regular queen bed and a second queen Murphy bed that folds out of the wall but has the same queen mattress as the regular bed.  As above, the resort studios are a separate booking category from the deluxe studios booking category.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Is the *entire* building of Big Pine Key being converted into DVC resort studios? We have a resort studio booked and will be traveling with extended family (non-DVC) who will be in a garden view outer building rooms on the regular resort side. I'm trying to figure out what building they should request to be closest to us. I'm thinking Boca Chica, but if some rooms in Big Pine will still be part of the GF proper, then I'll just tell them to request to be in there. Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

DizneyLizzy said:


> Is the *entire* building of Big Pine Key being converted into DVC resort studios? We have a resort studio booked and will be traveling with extended family (non-DVC) who will be in a garden view outer building rooms on the regular resort side. I'm trying to figure out what building they should request to be closest to us. I'm thinking Boca Chica, but if some rooms in Big Pine will still be part of the GF proper, then I'll just tell them to request to be in there. Thanks!



BPK is all DVC now.


----------



## CarolynFH

DizneyLizzy said:


> Is the *entire* building of Big Pine Key being converted into DVC resort studios? We have a resort studio booked and will be traveling with extended family (non-DVC) who will be in a garden view outer building rooms on the regular resort side. I'm trying to figure out what building they should request to be closest to us. I'm thinking Boca Chica, but if some rooms in Big Pine will still be part of the GF proper, then I'll just tell them to request to be in there. Thanks!


As Sandi says, BPK will be all DVC. And I think I read that Boca Chica will be the first regular GF hotel building to be refurbed. So maybe your family could request “close to BPK”?  

If both reservations were DVC or both hotel side, I’d also suggest having a “traveling with” notation put on both reservations along with the confirmation number of the other reservation, so that the room assigners know to put the rooms as close together as possible. I don’t know whether that would work in this case, but it’s worth a try - you’d have to chat/email/call MS and your family would have to contact the resort reservation folks.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

CarolynFH said:


> As Sandi says, BPK will be all DVC. And I think I read that Boca Chica will be the first regular GF hotel building to be refurbed. So maybe your family could request “close to BPK”?
> 
> If both reservations were DVC or both hotel side, I’d also suggest having a “traveling with” notation put on both reservations along with the confirmation number of the other reservation, so that the room assigners know to put the rooms as close together as possible. I don’t know whether that would work in this case, but it’s worth a try - you’d have to chat/email/call MS and your family would have to contact the resort reservation folks.


Thank you  It certainly won’t make or break the trip, but it would be convenient to be close together. I haven’t stayed at the Grand since 1998, so I don’t have a good handle on how big and spread out the buildings are. I think I’ll do a TP fax request for the non-DVC family and just put “close to BPK” in the text entry portion.


----------



## kurts mom

We are excited to be staying 3 nights this  summer in a resort studio standard villa. We’ve never stayed here before and wondering if there are any room requests I can make for best view.  Just me and DH. Thanks


----------



## nuhusky123

how do the dormer rooms compare to regular rooms? I know balcony is smaller but what about rest of room? Bigger/smaller?


----------



## PolyRob

DizneyLizzy said:


> Thank you  It certainly won’t make or break the trip, but it would be convenient to be close together. I haven’t stayed at the Grand since 1998, so I don’t have a good handle on how big and spread out the buildings are. I think I’ll do a TP fax request for the non-DVC family and just put “close to BPK” in the text entry portion.


If Boca Chica closes for refurbishment, the only other outer building near the pool and BPK is really Sugarloaf (all club level). Conch Key would be slightly closer to BPK than Sago Cay, but even Sago Cay isn't that far of a walk. The original VGF building would be the furthest point from Sago Cay and that should only be about a 5 minute walk at a normal pace. GF isn't really spread out.

Resort studios are bookable under cash now. Can your extended family check availability and switch to the VGF resort studio? They would be getting brand new GF rooms and still have the normal housekeeping cycle.


----------



## gregskellington

Well, I did it. Moved into the new resort studios for my July trip. The availability was too tempting!!


----------



## kboo

nuhusky123 said:


> how do the dormer rooms compare to regular rooms? I know balcony is smaller but what about rest of room? Bigger/smaller?


We stayed in a dormer room in Boca Chica back in the day ... floor space is same but the room will feel different. It has higher ceilings, iirc but may still feel smaller because of the dormer aspect.


----------



## lexybear

I was thinking about booking the theme park view room studio but I'm hesitant. I just don't know how clear that view would be with being that far away. Would they be the end cap rooms and you'd have to look left? Or just the highest floor of the building?


----------



## mrsap

Stairwell Reconstruction Underway For The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
As sections of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa are currently undergoing reconstruction and renovation for the upcoming Disney Vacation Club Resort Studios at the resort, we spotted a set of stairs undergoing full reconstruction at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. 

This staircase is being reconstructed after being dismantled.






The actual stairs are back, but new paneling has yet to be installed around the staircase.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

We're tentatively scheduled to stay in the new resort studios in late August.  I didn't realize there would be other construction going on, I'm thinking about moving somewhere else.  Do you think it will be disruptive by the pool/wake us up in the morning?  I'm not interested in listening to loud construction noise all day long.


----------



## CarolynFH

daisylovesdisney said:


> We're tentatively scheduled to stay in the new resort studios in late August.  I didn't realize there would be other construction going on, I'm thinking about moving somewhere else.  Do you think it will be disruptive by the pool/wake us up in the morning?  I'm not interested in listening to loud construction noise all day long.


Disney has been pretty consistent in sending out notices of construction and stating that it would occur only between 9 AM (maybe 8 AM, no earlier) and 5 PM specifically to limit disruption to guests.  But unfortunately there has to be construction noise at some time.

I haven't seen any reports of construction noise at BPK, but I don't follow GF closely - @mrsap , has the construction at BPK resulted in noise complaints at GF, so far as you're aware?


----------



## Srinova

Hello! VGF hopeful owner here, staying in the new resort studios in July! I have a couple of questions, if anyone can answer!

I wondered whether guests in Big Pine Key would be expected to use check in at the Villas or the Main Building, and similar with parking? Also, will there be specific amenities in BPK, such as laundry?

Thanks for helping


----------



## Matty B13

Srinova said:


> Hello! VGF hopeful owner here, staying in the new resort studios in July! I have a couple of questions, if anyone can answer!
> 
> I wondered whether guests in Big Pine Key would be expected to use check in at the Villas or the Main Building, and similar with parking? Also, will there be specific amenities in BPK, such as laundry?
> 
> Thanks for helping


Parking at the VGF 1.0 Villas would be much farther than the main lot for guests at BPK, I think all VGF owners have access to both lots.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

CarolynFH said:


> Disney has been pretty consistent in sending out notices of construction and stating that it would occur only between 9 AM (maybe 8 AM, no earlier) and 5 PM specifically to limit disruption to guests.  But unfortunately there has to be construction noise at some time.
> 
> I haven't seen any reports of construction noise at BPK, but I don't follow GF closely - @mrsap , has the construction at BPK resulted in noise complaints at GF, so far as you're aware?



According to Tim Tracker, there is definitely some noise...the segment on the construction starts about 22 mins in and I believe you can hear a jackhammer at one point. 




But do we know whether or not the construction for the other outer buildings will be as extensive as what's happening in Big Pine Key? (roofs and stairs being redone?)  If it's just the rooms getting refurbished I wouldn't think it would be that bad...


----------



## mrsap

CarolynFH said:


> Disney has been pretty consistent in sending out notices of construction and stating that it would occur only between 9 AM (maybe 8 AM, no earlier) and 5 PM specifically to limit disruption to guests.  But unfortunately there has to be construction noise at some time.
> 
> I haven't seen any reports of construction noise at BPK, but I don't follow GF closely - @mrsap , has the construction at BPK resulted in noise complaints at GF, so far as you're aware?


Hey girl! So I do not have Facebook, however I saved a couple of public groups I found (to look for recreation calendars), and one of the Grand Floridian groups had *THIS POST *complaining about the noise… other than that, I have not seen any other complaints. I guess it depends on your tolerance of the noise/construction.


----------



## CarolynFH

mrsap said:


> Hey girl! So I do not have Facebook, however I saved a couple of public groups I found (to look for recreation calendars), and one of the Grand Floridian groups had *THIS POST *complaining about the noise… other than that, I have not seen any other complaints. I guess it depends on your tolerance of the noise/construction.


Thanks!


----------



## keirabella2012

Yesterday I was told that not all the resort studios have balconies? Can anyone confirm this? I realize that first floor would have a patio, but other than that, would the standard view not have a balcony?


----------



## gregskellington

keirabella2012 said:


> Yesterday I was told that not all the resort studios have balconies? Can anyone confirm this? I realize that first floor would have a patio, but other than that, would the standard view not have a balcony?



Yeah, some rooms in the building didn't have balconies. Not sure what the plan is for those after this opens but I imagine they will all still be rooms and still not have balconies. I don't believe it's relegated to a view, it's just some of the rooms.


----------



## keirabella2012

gregskellington said:


> Yeah, some rooms in the building didn't have balconies. Not sure what the plan is for those after this opens but I imagine they will all still be rooms and still not have balconies. I don't believe it's relegated to a view, it's just some of the rooms.


Thank you.


----------



## Weekend Brunch

gregskellington said:


> Yeah, some rooms in the building didn't have balconies. Not sure what the plan is for those after this opens but I imagine they will all still be rooms and still not have balconies. I don't believe it's relegated to a view, it's just some of the rooms.


No balcony or patio is pretty much a deal breaker for us. Do the original villas all have balconies or patios? What about the regular hotel side rooms in buildings other than BPK?


----------



## lizdis1

Weekend Brunch said:


> No balcony or patio is pretty much a deal breaker for us. Do the original villas all have balconies or patios? What about the regular hotel side rooms in buildings other than BPK?



Original villas all have balconies. I think very few rooms in BPK don’t have balconies. I stayed in that building twice before and remember most have balconies.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm trying resort studios in August. never stayed at GF, should I care what the view is? That building does not look like it has a parking lot view.


----------



## nuhusky123

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm trying resort studios in August. never stayed at GF, should I care what the view is? That building does not look like it has a parking lot view.


Big ping is actually a great building location with no bad view IMO.

standard looks out over the pool

lake and theme park both view water


----------



## stwaldman

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm trying resort studios in August. never stayed at GF, should I care what the view is? That building does not look like it has a parking lot view.


there won't be a true parking lot view from the building (maybe a few units on the end closer  to the DVC pool could crane their neck to find a car off in the distance but that would involve looking past a pool or monorail so i assume that's not really your concern). 

There are going to be some standard view rooms that have awkward views of an adjacent building, roofing, or similar non "premium" type views. There will also be standard views that would be more like a garden/pool view at other resorts. Since there is no category of "garden" or "pool" view that will probably be the greatest variance among the standard views. There are also going to be some studios that don't have full balconies (i think others in the boards have looked at the building plans and ID'd these


----------



## Simba's Mom

Weekend Brunch said:


> No balcony or patio is pretty much a deal breaker for us. Do the original villas all have balconies or patios? What about the regular hotel side rooms in buildings other than BPK?


I'm the same way since joining DVC.  Several years ago, we decided to stay a few nights at POR for old time's sake.  This time, not having a balcony really stood out.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I'm not much going to care if it has a balcony in August - sitting outside won't be happening - so the view might not be all too relevant either.


----------



## mrsap

CarolynFH said:


> Disney has been pretty consistent in sending out notices of construction and stating that it would occur only between 9 AM (maybe 8 AM, no earlier) and 5 PM specifically to limit disruption to guests.  But unfortunately there has to be construction noise at some time.
> 
> I haven't seen any reports of construction noise at BPK, but I don't follow GF closely - @mrsap , has the construction at BPK resulted in noise complaints at GF, so far as you're aware?


Wanted to follow up, there are a few reports of people who were there during construction if anyone is interested…*HERE *

Hope that helps!


----------



## PolyRob

MakiraMarlena said:


> I'm trying resort studios in August. never stayed at GF, should I care what the view is? That building does not look like it has a parking lot view.


Lagoon and theme park categories shouldn't have any bad views. There will be some standard view rooms that overlook the back of the Courtyard Pool Bar and some of the stair case of Boca Chica. No parking lot at all. The higher you go the more you see the grounds. Maybe request upper floor? Or better yet, "near main building?" That whole side should be fine.


----------



## Weekend Brunch

EDIT: Nevermind. I found it


----------



## CambrianExplosives

Wife and I just bought into VGF2 and were able to get a favorite week (48) for a lake-view resort studio for the exact number of points we were planning on buying anyway, so we're pretty excited. We'll be staying there for the first time as new DVC owners in November (probably won't actually use our favorite week for the first few trips honestly). Just wanted to come say hi and express how excited we are.


----------



## ZerasPride

CambrianExplosives said:


> Wife and I just bought into VGF2 and were able to get a favorite week (48) for a lake-view resort studio for the exact number of points we were planning on buying anyway, so we're pretty excited. We'll be staying there for the first time as new DVC owners in November (probably won't actually use our favorite week for the first few trips honestly). Just wanted to come say hi and express how excited we are.


Congratulation and welcome home neighbor!!


----------



## mrsap

CambrianExplosives said:


> Wife and I just bought into VGF2 and were able to get a favorite week (48) for a lake-view resort studio for the exact number of points we were planning on buying anyway, so we're pretty excited. We'll be staying there for the first time as new DVC owners in November (probably won't actually use our favorite week for the first few trips honestly). Just wanted to come say hi and express how excited we are.


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the owners list!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

My two missing nights just came through via waitlist for a Grand Villa in December! (I kind of thought it would be impossible.) No one else seems to understand my excitement, but I know you guys get it!
So, don't give up! And, put in those waitlists, because you never know!


----------



## Bdchili

PolyRob said:


> If Boca Chica closes for refurbishment, the only other outer building near the pool and BPK is really Sugarloaf (all club level). Conch Key would be slightly closer to BPK than Sago Cay, but even Sago Cay isn't that far of a walk. The original VGF building would be the furthest point from Sago Cay and that should only be about a 5 minute walk at a normal pace. GF isn't really spread out.
> 
> Resort studios are bookable under cash now. Can your extended family check availability and switch to the VGF resort studio? They would be getting brand new GF rooms and still have the normal housekeeping cycle.


I am heading in for a short two night trip June 21-23 and yesterday was able to book Resort Studio-Lagoon View with Points.  Will be interesting to see if they are done in time or if they will move me over to the Original Villas building.


----------



## Bdchili

*Video Tour of a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa (Suite 1201)*

On a very recent business trip to central Florida, I decided to book a quick two night stay at a DVC resort instead of staying at a traditional business hotel.  I used points to book a 1 Bedroom Suite at GF because that's all that was available for DVC during my stay. When I say all that was avaliable I mean ALL THAT WAS AVAILABLE with such short notice.  Yes I realize it it probably not the best use or value for the points but I really wanted a fun place to chill while not in meetings..so I booked it.

I checked in before hand and when it sent me the text that my room was ready and I could unlock the door with my phone I proceeded down the hall to my room. 

Keep in mind I am staying by myself.  Lets just say when I opened the door I immediately reverted back to a 12 year old boy and had no idea what to do.  I got hit with a bit of Disney Magic and they upgraded me to a Grand Villa!   

Since I was by myself I though it may be the only chance to video this suite without clutter everywhere...like when I am with the family and friends. Hope y'all enjoy the video

3 Bedroom Grand Villa (Villas at the Grand Floridian Resort & Spa)


----------



## bobbiwoz

I was happy to change a one bedroom BWV to one at VGF for two nights in December today!  It’s the only two nights DH could be with me, and he was not as happy with BWV as I was.  After he leaves I will be at BWV with friends, so, we are both happy!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Hello!  I am very late to this group, but so excited. We bought into VGF in 2015 and then again in 2017. We really want to add on now that they are expanding, but we shall see what the budget says. We have stayed in nearly every room type and love them all!  

@Bdchili. We stayed at the 3 Bedroom Grand Villa last summer and it was AMAZING!!! 

We have trips coming up in October 2021 and February 2022. Cannot wait to go back to our favorite resort!


----------



## DLR70

We just added on points at VGF yesterday (our other points are at RIV).  I remember seeing it being built way back on one of my first trips to Disney World, in 1987 I think.  I can't believe we have a contract there now and can't wait for the first visit!


----------



## mrsap

DLR70 said:


> We just added on points at VGF yesterday (our other points are at RIV).  I remember seeing it being built way back on one of my first trips to Disney World, in 1987 I think.  I can't believe we have a contract there now and can't wait for the first visit!


and Congrats! I already added you to the owners list!


----------



## DLR70

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! I already added you to the owners list!


Yay!  Thank you


----------



## mrsap

Roof and Stairs Mostly Restored Amidst Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Construction​
Refurbished resort studio rooms are under construction at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa for Disney Vacation Club members. Areas of the resort have been closed and covered in scaffolding as the buildings are updated inside and out.

White tarps cover the top row of the scaffolding.

























*Click link for additional pics/information


----------



## tup1830

I'm sorry if this is the wrong area, but if i book a dvc studio, how can i know if its part of the original DVC building (with microwave, mini fridge, etc) or the Pine Key redo (with beverage station)?

If its all the same, can requesting a room in the original building with the mini-kitchen be almost guaranteed?


----------



## Mexacajun

tup1830 said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong area, but if i book a dvc studio, how can i know if its part of the original DVC building (with microwave, mini fridge, etc) or the Pine Key redo (with beverage station)?
> 
> If its all the same, can requesting a room in the original building with the mini-kitchen be almost guaranteed?


They are listed differently. One is listed as resort studio (big pine key) and the other is listed as deluxe studio (older ones).


----------



## varyth

tup1830 said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong area, but if i book a dvc studio, how can i know if its part of the original DVC building (with microwave, mini fridge, etc) or the Pine Key redo (with beverage station)?
> 
> If its all the same, can requesting a room in the original building with the mini-kitchen be almost guaranteed?


They are separate room categories, so you can choose at time of booking. "Deluxe Studio" is in the original building, "Resort Studio" is in the BPK building.


----------



## tup1830

varyth said:


> They are separate room categories, so you can choose at time of booking. "Deluxe Studio" is in the original building, "Resort Studio" is in the BPK building.


Thanks for that clarity.


----------



## tup1830

varyth said:


> They are separate room categories, so you can choose at time of booking. "Deluxe Studio" is in the original building, "Resort Studio" is in the BPK building.


Thanks for that clarity.


varyth said:


> They are separate room categories, so you can choose at time of booking. "Deluxe Studio" is in the original building, "Resort Studio" is in the BPK building.


Thank you


----------



## LadybugsMum

For the new owners - have you gotten your dues bill yet? I closed in early April and I was expecting my dues bill to arrive already, but it hasn't come. I have a Feb UY; so I will definitely have to pay dues from early April onward. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## varyth

LadybugsMum said:


> For the new owners - have you gotten your dues bill yet? I closed in early April and I was expecting my dues bill to arrive already, but it hasn't come. I have a Feb UY; so I will definitely have to pay dues from early April onward. I just want to get it over with.


I bought into VGF2 in April and haven't received a dues bill either. We have a March UY and I think our guide mentioned our dues will be prorated to start on June (when the new expansion officially opens?), but I may just be misremembering.


----------



## LadybugsMum

varyth said:


> I bought into VGF2 in April and haven't received a dues bill either. We have a March UY and I think our guide mentioned our dues will be prorated to start on June (when the new expansion officially opens?), but I may just be misremembering.


That makes sense.


----------



## mrsap

April 2022 Grand Floridian Resale Price Down 7.3%; Lowest Volume In Over 12 Months​
_Grand Floridian's _median resale pricing decreased by $14 per point or 7.3% from $192 to $178 per point.  Mixed into the April data are lingering sales with prices agreed before direct sales reopened.  There is potential for _Grand Floridian_ pricing to continue to move as buyers and sellers adjust for the new direct pricing.  Pricing at _Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort _and _Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows _saw decreases of $3 and $4 per point, likely also related to the reopening of direct sales at _Grand Floridian_.


----------



## wnielsen1

varyth said:


> I bought into VGF2 in April and haven't received a dues bill either. We have a March UY and I think our guide mentioned our dues will be prorated to start on June (when the new expansion officially opens?), but I may just be misremembering.


Yes, your dues will be prorated based upon the later of UY or opening date.  For those with UY that occur before opening, you will not be billed until after opening.


----------



## LadybugsMum

wnielsen1 said:


> Yes, your dues will be prorated based upon the later of UY or opening date.  For those with UY that occur before opening, you will not be billed until after opening.


Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> For the new owners - have you gotten your dues bill yet? I closed in early April and I was expecting my dues bill to arrive already, but it hasn't come. I have a Feb UY; so I will definitely have to pay dues from early April onward. I just want to get it over with.



They won’t bill you until the resort opens officially as they will be prorated from that date.


----------



## prncssjas

Good morning everyone--I tried doing a search in this forum but didn't see the specific answer (perhaps it's still unknown?) but is check in for the new resort studios with the rest of the villas or is it in the main building? Also asking so that I know where to have our car service drop us off and pick us up. Does anyone know this yet or will it need to wait until after June 20th?  Thank you so much!


----------



## PolyRob

prncssjas said:


> Good morning everyone--I tried doing a search in this forum but didn't see the specific answer (perhaps it's still unknown?) but is check in for the new resort studios with the rest of the villas or is it in the main building? Also asking so that I know where to have our car service drop us off and pick us up. Does anyone know this yet or will it need to wait until after June 20th?  Thank you so much!


A friend of mine stayed at the villas over Mem Day weekend and asked at check-in. The regular concierge CM wasn't sure, but the coordinator (whatever the managerial type person in the suit is called) answered and said BPK would check-in at the villa building. That's a lot of extra foot traffic and the parking over there is honestly further than the regular resort parking so IDK how accurate that is, but that's what he was told on 5/27.


----------



## LadybugsMum

PolyRob said:


> A friend of mine stayed at the villas over Mem Day weekend and asked at check-in. The regular concierge CM wasn't sure, but the coordinator (whatever the managerial type person in the suit is called) answered and said BPK would check-in at the villa building. That's a lot of extra foot traffic and the parking over there is honestly further than the regular resort parking so IDK how accurate that is, but that's what he was told on 5/27.


Online check in will be much more important in that case so you can skip the counter.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks


----------



## Sandisw

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks



I don’t think there has anything officially announced, but I can’t imagine there will not be a laundry room.


----------



## bcuinohio

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks


I was wondering the same thing.  We will be there later this month.  I hope to get over there and see the model.  If I make it over there I will ask.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks


I would hope they have a laundry room at BPK. Will find out soon, checking in for a resort studio on July 1.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I feel like it’s a very DVC thing to freak out about where I’ll do laundry on my trip


----------



## Ensusieasm

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks


At SSR the laundry rooms are at the swimming pools. I don’t know if there is a laundry room at the VGF leisure pool, but that would be closer than the Villa building.


----------



## sndral

According to the Disney site there’s a laundry room in the Big Pine Key building - so I assume DVC will keep it there. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/laundry-services/


----------



## disney_lover_UK

Just thought I’d say hey as a new owner at the Grand Flo! Our second resort after AKL … bought our first contract January this year resale and added on at the grand Floridian direct after coming home from our first DVC trip!


----------



## Sfrenchies

Does anyone know if the updated two bedroom villas have murphy beds in living room? Thanks so much


----------



## RamblinWreck

Sfrenchies said:


> Does anyone know if the updated two bedroom villas have murphy beds in living room? Thanks so much


They do!

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=BskbupBYrAR&brand=0&play=1


----------



## Sfrenchies

RamblinWreck said:


> They do!
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=BskbupBYrAR&brand=0&play=1


Thank you!


----------



## Her Dotness

::::: doing Happy Going Home To VGF dance ::::

We finally got documents on our 150 more VGF points and booked a lake view 1br for next May!

Gonna be odd not to have Christmas decorations, because we've nearly always gone in November.

I can't wait to see Flower & Garden Festival!!!


----------



## mrsap

Her Dotness said:


> ::::: doing Happy Going Home To VGF dance ::::
> 
> We finally got documents on our 150 more VGF points and booked a lake view 1br for next May!
> 
> Gonna be odd not to have Christmas decorations, because we've nearly always gone in November.
> 
> I can't wait to see Flower & Garden Festival!!!





disney_lover_UK said:


> Just thought I’d say hey as a new owner at the Grand Flo! Our second resort after AKL … bought our first contract January this year resale and added on at the grand Floridian direct after coming home from our first DVC trip!


and Congrats!! I’ll add you both to the Owners List!


----------



## RamblinWreck

After selling my VGF contract last year, my new (much larger one) has officially closed and the deed has been recorded!

Now the long wait for the points to load so I can start dreaming about my next stay...


----------



## sethschroeder

What's the latest on construction? Going to be there July 1-10 and wondering what to expect.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Is it too obsessive to log in every day to see if my points have been loaded, when the contract only closed a week ago? Asking for a friend.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

sethschroeder said:


> What's the latest on construction? Going to be there July 1-10 and wondering what to expect.



My stay isn't until December and I just got an email warning me of construction noise.


----------



## LadybugsMum

EilonwyWanderer said:


> My stay isn't until December and I just got an email warning me of construction noise.


Mine is right after Turkey Day and I also got an email today.


----------



## LadybugsMum

RamblinWreck said:


> Is it too obsessive to log in every day to see if my points have been loaded, when the contract only closed a week ago? Asking for a friend.


Once the contract is loaded, wait 24 hours and then call MS to have the points loaded.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that my stay at The Grand isn’t for at least another five months, however, I received an email saying that there will be construction going on during my stay. The new resort studios at BPK are supposed to be completed and open by June 20.

Here is the email.…


​
Dear Guest,​


​
​

Welcome home!​


​


In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World®_. Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of renovations that will be taking place during your visit. While we work our magic, you may see or hear construction during daytime hours, including from common areas, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am.

Please refer to the Know Before You Go page for the most up-to-date hours, amenities and information on what will be available to you such as dining, merchandise and recreation locations.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know that we are making every effort to ensure your comfort and enjoyment. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent.​



​
​
For reservations made through _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services, please call at 800-800-9800 or 407-566-3800between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Mondaythrough Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday. One of our Vacation Advisors will be happy to assist you.​


​


​
General Manager Cosmo Kapoor and the team at _The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_ look forward to your arrival and wish you a truly magical stay!​



​
​
Sincerely,
_Disney Destinations, LLC_​


----------



## RamblinWreck

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that my stay at The Grand isn’t for at least another five months, however, I received an email saying that there will be construction going on during my stay. The new resort studios at BPK are supposed to be completed and open by June 20.
> 
> Here is the email.…
> 
> 
> ​
> Dear Guest,​
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> Welcome home!​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World®_. Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware of renovations that will be taking place during your visit. While we work our magic, you may see or hear construction during daytime hours, including from common areas, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am.
> 
> Please refer to the Know Before You Go page for the most up-to-date hours, amenities and information on what will be available to you such as dining, merchandise and recreation locations.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know that we are making every effort to ensure your comfort and enjoyment. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> For reservations made through _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services, please call at 800-800-9800 or 407-566-3800between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Mondaythrough Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday. One of our Vacation Advisors will be happy to assist you.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> General Manager Cosmo Kapoor and the team at _The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_ look forward to your arrival and wish you a truly magical stay!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> Sincerely,
> _Disney Destinations, LLC_​


Aren't they supposedly planning a big renovation for the Grand Floridian main lobby? I wonder if it's related.

Or if everyone with a GF reservation is getting these emails currently, regardless of when their actual travel dates are.


----------



## Sandisw

My one night there is July 20th and got the email.


----------



## mrsap

RamblinWreck said:


> Aren't they supposedly planning a big renovation for the Grand Floridian main lobby? I wonder if it's related.
> 
> Or if everyone with a GF reservation is getting these emails currently, regardless of when their actual travel dates are.


Yes, there have been reports that a renovation will be done to all the rooms, as well as the lobby - however, I have not seen anything official with start dates and/or specific renovation details from Disney just yet.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

I got the email too and my trip isn't until November.

A poster on WDWMAGIC found the permit that was filed for the renovations at Boca Chica back in April, so I assume we should see something happening there very soon with Big Pine Key finishing up next week. https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/permits-2022.976038/post-10250012

Hopefully Disney formally announces something within the next few days.  I might be in the minority, but I kind of hope they don't make the regular resort rooms look exactly like the Resort Studios - I'd like to see them at least switch up the colors/artwork so there's still a difference between the DVC resort studios and the regular resort rooms (even though I know they are technically the exact same thing!)

I wonder if it's just the room refurbishments or if this could also involve the rumored lobby re-theming?  I can't imagine they would have the lobby closed around the holidays, considering what a staple the gingerbread house is - so I would speculate either they start on the lobby right away and have it done prior to November or it doesn't happen until next year...


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Interesting. I have not received an email for my July 1 - July 4 trip coming up. But its probably IT issues vs. a lack of construction work, so thank you mrsap for sharing the email.


----------



## ZerasPride

I just got the same email for my stay for this coming November.


----------



## mrsap

New Chandeliers Visible Inside Refurbished Rooms, Exterior Construction Continues on Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​
Refurbished resort studio rooms are under construction at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa for Disney Vacation Club members. Areas of the resort have been closed and covered in scaffolding as the buildings are updated inside and out.








The stairwells were completely demolished and are now being reconstructed.





Yellow paneling has been installed on the edges of this stairwell.

*Click link for additional pictures


----------



## js

My stay begins on October 5 in a one bedroom in the DVC villas and I also got the email. It's my grandson's first visit and my dd wanted us to stay at the Grand.  Gggrrrrrr


----------



## sndral

I’m staying the end of Nov. through the first week of Dec. & got the email as well. At first glance I thought it was news about the Poly tower going up next door , alas it appears to not be so - I’m wondering if we’ll be sandwiched between two construction projects 
Opening for BPK is in 11 days - right? Wonder if they’ll finish in time.


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Count me in!  Trip at the end of August and also received that email today.  I’m thinking it’s a general reference to the ongoing refurbishments, resort-wide.  Also hoping the lobby is intact in August!


----------



## mrsap

Victoria & Albert’s Reopens July 28!​Few establishments allow you to indulge in the luxurious cuisine quite like Victoria & Albert’s. I’m thrilled to share this fine dining restaurant at *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa is preparing for its momentous return on July 28, with reservations available starting June 20.*

Victoria & Albert’s, a recipient of the AAA Five Diamond Award since 2000 and Forbes Travel Guide Five Star Award since 2018, is known for its unmatched dining experience with exquisite dishes made with ingredients from across the globe. This restaurant is the only one in Florida to hold the honor of having both the AAA Five Diamond and the Forbes Travel Guide Five Star awards and joins only 26 others in the nation with this same unique distinction.
The time has come to experience its timeless elegance and modern twist on American cuisine. Not only will its flavors be enhanced, but the space will be too. The newly reimagined dining room brings guests into a Victorian-styled setting with murals and wall coverings that showcase a timeless elegance and subtle inspirations of a whimsical garden. For a more intimate evening, the private Queen Victoria’s Room or the coveted Chef’s Table with a front-row seat to the culinary masterminds at work may be the option for you. The world-class wine collection found within its wine cellar, with over 500 selections, perfectly pairs with your dishes by the sommeliers on staff. If you’re interested in zero-proof cocktails, there are delicious beverage pairing options for you as well.


----------



## LadybugsMum

The real question is when 1900 Park Faire opens up. I was hoping it would open before V&A's. I also want characters back to O'hana breakfast.


----------



## ZerasPride

LadybugsMum said:


> The real question is when 1900 Park Faire opens up. I was hoping it would open before V&A's. I also want characters back to O'hana breakfast.


I agree with you.  1900 Park Fare is the one we are anxiously waiting to reopen.  DH was so disappointed when we could not enjoy a breakfast with his favorites the Mad Hatter and Alice last week! On our last two visits - pre Covid - they actually sat down at the table with us and had hilarious conversations.  Just us two adults. We miss that interaction!


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> Victoria & Albert’s Reopens July 28!​Few establishments allow you to indulge in the luxurious cuisine quite like Victoria & Albert’s. I’m thrilled to share this fine dining restaurant at *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa is preparing for its momentous return on July 28, with reservations available starting June 20.*
> 
> Victoria & Albert’s, a recipient of the AAA Five Diamond Award since 2000 and Forbes Travel Guide Five Star Award since 2018, is known for its unmatched dining experience with exquisite dishes made with ingredients from across the globe. This restaurant is the only one in Florida to hold the honor of having both the AAA Five Diamond and the Forbes Travel Guide Five Star awards and joins only 26 others in the nation with this same unique distinction.
> The time has come to experience its timeless elegance and modern twist on American cuisine. Not only will its flavors be enhanced, but the space will be too. The newly reimagined dining room brings guests into a Victorian-styled setting with murals and wall coverings that showcase a timeless elegance and subtle inspirations of a whimsical garden. For a more intimate evening, the private Queen Victoria’s Room or the coveted Chef’s Table with a front-row seat to the culinary masterminds at work may be the option for you. The world-class wine collection found within its wine cellar, with over 500 selections, perfectly pairs with your dishes by the sommeliers on staff. If you’re interested in zero-proof cocktails, there are delicious beverage pairing options for you as well.
> 
> View attachment 675242


I’m very glad V&A is reopening & will be interested in the reviews. IMO the previous chef was outstanding & I believe there’ll be a new chef - I hope the new chef is as talented as the previous chef was.
I’m am also hoping 1900 will open in the near future. I wonder if the construction we all just got emails about has anything to do w/ the delay in reopening 1900 Park Fare.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

Did everyone see this part?  Interesting...guess we're not going to find out what's in store anytime soon.

The reopening of this fine dining staple comes as part of the multi-year transformation of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, honoring its rich history at Walt Disney World Resort while enhancing its iconic Victorian charm and elegance. This _grand_ transformation began with the addition of Enchanted Rose lounge and the reimagining of Cítricos – which features sophisticated, subtle nods to beloved Disney films – and continued with the reopening of The Grand Floridian Spa. Victoria & Albert’s and the newly enhanced and expanded accommodations at The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will open this summer. *The transformation will continue with updated offerings across the resort over the coming years.*


----------



## mrsap

Disney Publicly Defends Grand Floridian Resort Overhaul, Alludes to Controversial Lobby Remodel Coming Soon​
In the Disney Parks Blog post about the reopening of Victoria & Albert’s at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort, Disney alluded to the upcoming and controversial remodel of the hotel’s iconic lobby.

They defended the ongoing work by writing, “The reopening of this fine dining staple comes as part of the multi-year transformation of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, honoring its rich history at Walt Disney World Resort while enhancing its iconic Victorian charm and elegance.” They did not show photos of the new look for Victoria & Albert’s. 

According to Disney, “The transformation will continue with updated offerings across the resort over the coming years.” While not offering specifics, this does seem to be a rebuttal to the ill-received rumors. 

The ongoing refurbishment began with the Enchanted Rose Lounge, which replaced Mizner’s Lounge, as well as the bandstand for the later budget-cut Grand Floridian Society Orchestra. 

Cítricos followed with a “modernized” look and Mary Poppins theming. Above, you can see the previous design on the left and the new look on the right. 

Rooms are currently being redesigned for Disney Vacation Club, and the resort’s standard rooms will get the same design.


----------



## Her Dotness

Oh, it will be intriguing to see how V&A's is "reimagined."

Meantime, I'm imagining our getting Chef's Table! We've had no luck at that since we had a glorious meal there 8 years ago.

How I wish we were returning home this year!


----------



## Royal Consort

mrsap said:


> Disney Publicly Defends Grand Floridian Resort Overhaul, Alludes to Controversial Lobby Remodel Coming Soon​
> In the Disney Parks Blog post about the reopening of Victoria & Albert’s at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort, Disney alluded to the upcoming and controversial remodel of the hotel’s iconic lobby.
> 
> They defended the ongoing work by writing, “The reopening of this fine dining staple comes as part of the multi-year transformation of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, honoring its rich history at Walt Disney World Resort while enhancing its iconic Victorian charm and elegance.” They did not show photos of the new look for Victoria & Albert’s.
> 
> According to Disney, “The transformation will continue with updated offerings across the resort over the coming years.” While not offering specifics, this does seem to be a rebuttal to the ill-received rumors.
> 
> The ongoing refurbishment began with the Enchanted Rose Lounge, which replaced Mizner’s Lounge, as well as the bandstand for the later budget-cut Grand Floridian Society Orchestra.
> 
> Cítricos followed with a “modernized” look and Mary Poppins theming. Above, you can see the previous design on the left and the new look on the right.
> 
> Rooms are currently being redesigned for Disney Vacation Club, and the resort’s standard rooms will get the same design.


The lobby needs to be fixed. The damn muddy carpet evokes the Florida swamp. But I don't want them to 'modernise' it. If Disney takes inspiration from their other Victorian hotel lobbies (HKDLH and TDLH) then Grand has a chance to look stunning. I'm hopeful but cautious.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I really hope they leave the ceiling alone, I love just sitting back and looking up at it!

That said while I'm SUPER happy V&A is coming back, reopen the Garden View Tea room!!!!


----------



## nuhusky123

Grand Floridian is set to become the flag ship resort it was intended to be. A modern touch to the elegance flair of Victorian. 

 So excited to see the updates and very glad to own here


----------



## varyth

Looks like all the new resort studios have now been declared:
https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...clared-into-grand-floridian-condo-association

Pretty new to DVC - is this common while still in active sales? Or an indicator that they are confident sales are "on track"?


----------



## Sandisw

varyth said:


> Looks like all the new resort studios have now been declared:
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...clared-into-grand-floridian-condo-association
> 
> Pretty new to DVC - is this common while still in active sales? Or an indicator that they are confident sales are "on track"?



It is unusual to have declared so soon when they still have 450K to sell. 

Normally, they declare as they go along so they are not carrying so many unsold points. If rooms are not declared, they can offer to cash guests. 

As the article stated, they had at least another 4 to 5 months worth of points if they averaged the May sales.

Now, the entire building is part of the association and open for bookings.


----------



## xdan0920

Sandisw said:


> It is unusual to have declared so soon when they still have 450K to sell.
> 
> Normally, they declare as they go along so they are not carrying so many unsold points. If rooms are not declared, they can offer to cash guests.
> 
> As the article stated, they had at least another 4 to 5 months worth of points if they averaged the May sales.
> 
> Now, the entire building is part of the association and open for bookings.


Unusual, yes. But with the point backlog, maybe necessary. Glad they are doing this.


----------



## sndral

varyth said:


> Looks like all the new resort studios have now been declared:
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...clared-into-grand-floridian-condo-association
> 
> Pretty new to DVC - is this common while still in active sales? Or an indicator that they are confident sales are "on track"?


Unusual  move by DVC. The data about total sales is drawn from the deeds as DVC records them and as such tends to lag real time a bit, some of the deeds recorded in May were likely from April sales, and for those who opted to spread their payments out for 60 days or longer there may even be some March sales in the May numbers. Generally you figure it averages out, because a lot of May sales won’t get recorded until June or July, etc.. Now I’m wondering if we’ll see a jump in June’s numbers, if not, I wonder why DVC would declare 100% after just 3 months of sales.


----------



## mrsap

Remaining Big Pine Key Rooms Declared Into Grand Floridian Condo Association​
All 202 new Resort Studio rooms which make up the recent addition to Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa have now been added to the *Disney Vacation Club* system. 

On June 10, 2022 the Orange County Comptroller recorded *Disney Vacation Develpment's*amendment to the Grand Floridian's Condominium Association, adding the remainder of the units in the Big Pine Key building. This moves makes all 202 rooms available for booking by members using *Disney Vacation Club*points. The intial declaration came back in February 2022, about one month before point sales began. At that time, Disney added exactly half of the rooms into the DVC timeshare program. This additional filing--the fifth amendment to the Grand Floridian's condo association--adds the remaining 101 villas. 

This staggered approach is commonplace for all *Disney Vacation Club* developments. Disney's Riviera Resort currently has 180 of its 341 rooms added to the Condo Association and available for member booking. The other 161 Riviera villas are still owned by Disney, and can be rented to cash guests. Additional declarations are typically made as points are needed to support new sales.

This move comes at a curious time for Grand Floridian. As of May 31, more than 495,000 Grand Floridian points remained unsold from the February declaration. In May 2022, DVC sold only 100,178 points at the Grand Floridian. Should that pace continue, DVC had enough points on hand to support its sales activities for nearly 5 months. 

Nevertheless, this amendment adds nearly 900,000 additional points to the timeshare system and paves the way for members to book all 202 Resort Studio rooms on a nightly basis. The February declaration included most of the building's third floor, along with all rooms on the fourth and fifth floors. This new filing covers the remaining 12 rooms on the third floor plus all of floors 1 and 2.


----------



## Sandisw

xdan0920 said:


> Unusual, yes. But with the point backlog, maybe necessary. Glad they are doing this.



Or DVD decided they didn’t want to carry the rooms and pay for them. Remember, DVD doesn’t pay the operating costs on declared but unsold points.

Typically, by declaring in stages they can rent them for cash stays which make them money.  Now they can’t.   

But, it could help with the points as an added benefit.


----------



## Mexacajun

sndral said:


> Unusual  move by DVC. The data about total sales is drawn from the deeds as DVC records them and as such tends to lag real time a bit, some of the deeds recorded in May were likely from April sales, and for those who opted to spread their payments out for 60 days or longer there may even be some March sales in the May numbers. Generally you figure it averages out, because a lot of May sales won’t get recorded until June or July, etc.. Now I’m wondering if we’ll see a jump in June’s numbers, if not, I wonder why DVC would declare 100% after just 3 months of sales.


I am curious when the inventory will be added into the system. I haven’t see a change yet in availability from adding in 110 rooms.


----------



## disneylover81

My husband and I just purchased our first (and hopefully not last) DVC contract at VGF!!  We can’t wait for our first visit as DVC owners in September! It really is a dream come true !!


----------



## mrsap

disneylover81 said:


> My husband and I just purchased our first (and hopefully not last) DVC contract at VGF!!  We can’t wait for our first visit as DVC owners in September! It really is a dream come true !!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the owners list!


----------



## jppeek

I am also a new owner at VGF, bought our first direct contract 

Stayed in a one bedroom at VGF my last two trips and fell in love with the room and the resort.  Not sure how I will ever go back to Saratoga in the future lol


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Dumb question, but we are staying in a deluxe studio and I read that there is a laundry room on the 4th floor which is free to use. Do they have detergent/fabric softener available too or do we need to bring some?


----------



## mrsap

jppeek said:


> I am also a new owner at VGF, bought our first direct contract
> 
> Stayed in a one bedroom at VGF my last two trips and fell in love with the room and the resort.  Not sure how I will ever go back to Saratoga in the future lol


and Congrats! I’ll get you up on the Owners List!!



Dr Gunnie said:


> Dumb question, but we are staying in a deluxe studio and I read that there is a laundry room on the 4th floor which is free to use. Do they have detergent/fabric softener available too or do we need to bring some?


You should have a bottle of detergent in your room, if not, just call housekeeping and they will bring some! There is also a vending machine in the laundry room with items for purchase, such as detergent and dryer sheets. Enjoy!


----------



## Mexacajun

Dr Gunnie said:


> Dumb question, but we are staying in a deluxe studio and I read that there is a laundry room on the 4th floor which is free to use. Do they have detergent/fabric softener available too or do we need to bring some?


We always bring a couple ziplocks. 1 with some tide pods and 1 with dryer sheets. But you can use what they provide. Probably good for a couple loads.


----------



## lizdis1

EilonwyWanderer said:


> I really hope they leave the ceiling alone, I love just sitting back and looking up at it!
> 
> That said while I'm SUPER happy V&A is coming back, reopen the Garden View Tea room!!!!



Agree about the gorgeous ceiling! They need to look at very nicely redone and classic five star hotels like the Greenbrier and Grand Hotel to make sure the lobby renovation is done correctly. It's a beautiful lobby and just needs to be refreshed and updated a bit.


----------



## disneylover81

jppeek said:


> I am also a new owner at VGF, bought our first direct contract
> 
> Stayed in a one bedroom at VGF my last two trips and fell in love with the room and the resort.  Not sure how I will ever go back to Saratoga in the future lol


Congrats!!! 

We’ve never stayed at SSR. I’m hoping we will enjoy it there in September. I’m sure it’s a great place to stay, I’m just not thrilled about it because I like to stay in the MK resorts.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

New owners and long time Floridian lovers here.    We just signed our direct contract but are thinking of cancelling it to add even more points.


----------



## TLPL

Will the Resort Studios be ready for next week June 20?


----------



## Sandisw

TLPL said:


> Will the Resort Studios be ready for next week June 20?



There have been no reports of anyone being contacted to say they are being moved somewhere else, so my guess is that they still believe they will have enough rooms ready for occupancy.


----------



## TLPL

Maybe the rooms are ready, all the pictures I have seen they were still working on the roof.


----------



## Disney mac

I posted this in the other thread, but it probably would have fit better long term here:
Ok...here is an opinion that is MUCH more informed now than it was when I made my last post about Deluxe vs resort studios. Take from it what your will. Also, take a little mea culpa from me for judging it too hastily before I knew what I know now. If you are only staying for a few days, I think the Resort Studio is actually a fantastic location if you don't need a kitchenette. It really is MUCH better than I anticipated.

Resort Studios:
Pros:
Dedicated 2nd queen bed with a fold down couch that is more comfortable than the pull down under the TV beds.
Little larger feel than the Deluxe
2nd Sink in the bathroom (Jack and Jill style)
The long vanity with mirror could be used as a desk for getting work done if needed.
Location. It is so much closer to the monorail/food/etc. It really feels "part" of the resort if that is what you like
I really liked the closet space being right next to the bed. I didn't anticipate this at all.
The beds are both tall enough to store your luggage under them

Cons:
"Cooler box" is more like a wine fridge than what I was picturing, but still not as cold as a true fridge with that little freezer.
No second shower
No microwave, toaster, or kitchen sink like at Deluxe
No 1 or 2 bed rooms here at all

Deluxe:
Pros:
Murphy Bed does fold up nicely and give a little more living room
2nd shower is awesome
Quiet, much much quieter. The lobby is pretty much empty all the time
Room is almost sound proof. You do not hear the monorail at all
Kitchenette

Cons:
Longer walk to everything at the resort. It feels like you are not really at the GF, but kind of still are if that makes sense.
Laundry room on 4th floor. Ice on every other floor.
Storage in drawers is a little as they come. The drawers under the bed are useless when they open towards the wall with no space to open.


----------



## Disney mac

TLPL said:


> Will the Resort Studios be ready for next week June 20?


I can confirm yes.  I have seen them.


----------



## mrsap

New Disney Vacation Club villas construction update from Disney's Grand Floridian Resort​


​Extensive construction is still taking place at the Big Pine Key building which is being converted into a new Disney Vacation Club property.





Scaffolding still covers a large section of the building and work is continuing on replacing the roof tiles.





The ends of the building with the emergency staircases are being enclosed after being stripped of walls in the early stages of the project..


----------



## LadybugsMum

They've got 3 days to get that done. I hope they make it.


----------



## mrsap

Meet Esther – Disney’s Grand Floridian’s First Female Greeter​
At the Grand Floridian, that magic starts as soon as you step through the main entrance, and are met by the wonderful resort greeters, just like the beautiful Esther!


----------



## wdwkayla

I really hope the exterior work on Big Pine Key will be done in time for the scheduled opening! I'm booked in a resort studio beginning Monday night. Does anyone know what will happen if the room we booked is unavailable? I've checked for the other availability during the length of our stay and I haven't found anything else open. I'm getting a little worried!


----------



## CarolynFH

wdwkayla said:


> I really hope the exterior work on Big Pine Key will be done in time for the scheduled opening! I'm booked in a resort studio beginning Monday night. Does anyone know what will happen if the room we booked is unavailable? I've checked for the other availability during the length of our stay and I haven't found anything else open. I'm getting a little worried!


The logical place would be one of the regular GF resort rooms. Different deco, but otherwise pretty much the same.


----------



## Disney mac

LadybugsMum said:


> They've got 3 days to get that done. I hope they make it.


I can tell you that he welding in the outside stairway was being done Wednesday night during the fireworks at 9:30, as my kid looked at me and said “extra fireworks”.   So they are literally working late into the night to get ready.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

@mrsap We just added three direct contracts, so could you add us as well!   Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

JulieBeeRN said:


> @mrsap We just added three direct contracts, so could you add us as well!   Thanks!


and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## abja09

We just switched from BWV to the GFV resort studio for the end of August!  We are excited to stay at GF!   The rooms look beautiful! Do all rooms in Big Pine Key with lake view have a balcony?  It’s hard to tell if the rooms on the 4th floor with the pitched overhang have a balcony. TIA


----------



## Her Dotness

mrsap said:


> You should have a bottle of detergent in your room, if not, just call housekeeping and they will bring some! There is also a vending machine in the laundry room with items for purchase, such as detergent and dryer sheets. Enjoy!


Laundry detergent in the DX studios? I'm certain we've never had any in those. Were we cheated? ;-)

I recommend as did a PP bringing your own pods with dryer sheets in a ziptop bag. That's what I do, as I didn't think the ECOS brand Disney provides in the multi-bedrooms cleans very well.

Maybe I'm biased because the cleaning crew at a bookstore where I used to work were required to use ECOS provided by the store. They often complained they had to use twice as much or more product to get floors and restrooms acceptably clean.


----------



## mrsap

Her Dotness said:


> Laundry detergent in the DX studios? I'm certain we've never had any in those. Were we cheated? ;-)
> 
> I recommend as did a PP bringing your own pods with dryer sheets in a ziptop bag. That's what I do, as I didn't think the ECOS brand Disney provides in the multi-bedrooms cleans very well.
> 
> Maybe I'm biased because the cleaning crew at a bookstore where I used to work were required to use ECOS provided by the store. They often complained they had to use twice as much or more product to get floors and restrooms acceptably clean.


We’ve had them under the sink in the garbage cabinet. Possibly by accident? If not, we just ask for them. Never had any issue getting them if needed.


----------



## Her Dotness

Disney mac said:


> If you are only staying for a few days, I think the Resort Studio is actually a fantastic location if you don't need a kitchenette....
> 
> Resort Studios: <snip!>
> Location. It is so much closer to the monorail/food/etc. It really feels "part" of the resort if that is what you like


I'm glad to see someone agreeing with me  that the RS could be exactly what some guests prefer if they're people who refuse to cook for themselves while on vacation.

I heartily agree that being located much nearer than VGF1 to the GF main building is a decided advantage. It's little more than a brief stroll to either the GF veranda door or the entrance to Gaspy's from BPK. Somewhat a hike from VGF1.

I suspect we'd have bought in far sooner than we did had the RS been available while we were using the Deluxe dining plan. We never ate much in our GF rooms, only occasionally fixing a coffee. The RS would have worked fine for us. Still would if the spaciousness of the 1br hadn't long ago spoiled us both.


----------



## sndral

abja09 said:


> We just switched from BWV to the GFV resort studio for the end of August!  We are excited to stay at GF!   The rooms look beautiful! Do all rooms in Big Pine Key with lake view have a balcony?  It’s hard to tell if the rooms on the 4th floor with the pitched overhang have a balcony. TIA


I think you’re referring to the 5th floor studios? According to this article https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association a few of the 5th floor studios don’t have a balcony & several have small ‘box’ balconies but all of the studios on floors 1 - 4 have regular balconies.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

mrsap said:


> and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you!


Thanks!   We love the GF and super excited to call it our new home.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Her Dotness said:


> I'm glad to see someone agreeing with me  that the RS could be exactly what some guests prefer if they're people who refuse to cook for themselves while on vacation.
> 
> I heartily agree that being located much nearer than VGF1 to the GF main building is a decided advantage. It's little more than a brief stroll to either the GF veranda door or the entrance to Gaspy's from BPK. Somewhat a hike from VGF1.
> 
> I suspect we'd have bought in far sooner than we did had the RS been available while we were using the Deluxe dining plan. We never ate much in our GF rooms, only occasionally fixing a coffee. The RS would have worked fine for us. Still would if the spaciousness of the 1br hadn't long ago spoiled us both.



Agree as well! We‘ve owned BWV for 20+ years and love to be in the middle of all the action, securing BW View rooms whenever possible. I’ve always enjoyed VGF, but don’t love the somewhat remote location of the DVC rooms. 

I had no intention of ever buying more DVC points, but once they announced the Resort studios with preferred pricing I fell in love with the decor and location and somewhat impulsively purchased an add-on contract this spring. Already looking forward to stays in October (VGF only, long weekend) and next March (split stay with a longer BWV stay). Can’t wait!


----------



## Sandisw

Her Dotness said:


> I'm glad to see someone agreeing with me  that the RS could be exactly what some guests prefer if they're people who refuse to cook for themselves while on vacation.
> 
> I heartily agree that being located much nearer than VGF1 to the GF main building is a decided advantage. It's little more than a brief stroll to either the GF veranda door or the entrance to Gaspy's from BPK. Somewhat a hike from VGF1.
> 
> I suspect we'd have bought in far sooner than we did had the RS been available while we were using the Deluxe dining plan. We never ate much in our GF rooms, only occasionally fixing a coffee. The RS would have worked fine for us. Still would if the spaciousness of the 1br hadn't long ago spoiled us both.



I think there is a difference though between cooking and wanting things like the toaster, micro and full coffee maker to use.

 Toasting a bagel in the morning, making oatmeal or heating left overs from a meal isn’t really cooking but can’t be done in the resort studio.

I still have a feeling some of those things will be added down the line, especially if DVC gets feedback from guests who booked not realizing what would be missing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I still can't get past the fact that IT'S NOT A STUDIO. It's a hotel room.

I mean, at this rate they could take two connecting standard hotel rooms and start calling them "Resort Two Bedroom Villas". There's no arguing they're two rooms with beds in them, right?


----------



## Nursemanit

DonMacGregor said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I still can't get past the fact that IT'S NOT A STUDIO. It's a hotel room.
> 
> I mean, at this rate they could take two connecting standard hotel rooms and start calling them "Resort Two Bedroom Villas". There's no arguing they're two rooms with beds in them, right?


Your correct , this is a soft refurb of a hotel room that to be honest, is dated on day one. This decor looks like a senior citizens bedroom from the 80s.

The one draw to GF is that it did not attract the ”let’s cram 6 in a room” set and was mostly couples. That building was known for the lack of soundproofing so now we get to attempt sleep between 2 packed rooms. 

 What do singles or couples do with the redundent queen bed now taking up space? Where do we eat our food when we have a quite night in the room?  

Now we have 3x the people and they are all  competing for the existing  deluxe studios.


----------



## TexasChick123

mrsap said:


> Meet Esther – Disney’s Grand Floridian’s First Female Greeter​
> At the Grand Floridian, that magic starts as soon as you step through the main entrance, and are met by the wonderful resort greeters, just like the beautiful Esther!


I honestly never noticed it was only men, but now that I see this, I do realize it always was. Funny.


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> Your correct , this is a soft refurb of a hotel room that to be honest, is dated on day one. This decor looks like a senior citizens bedroom from the 80s.
> 
> The one draw to GF is that it did not attract the ”let’s cram 6 in a room” set and was mostly couples. That building was known for the lack of soundproofing so now we get to attempt sleep between 2 packed rooms.
> 
> What do singles or couples do with the redundent queen bed now taking up space? Where do we eat our food when we have a quite night in the room?
> 
> Now we have 3x the people and they are all  competing for the existing  deluxe studios.



People who don’t want the extra bed…like me…won’t be booking them.  

I definitely think it will strain the deluxe studio booking.  We didn’t buy for resort studios, but the original rooms.

Now, we go for 1 bedrooms most often..but I have decided for my winter trips, since it’s only 1 night here and 2 at RIV, that I will snag the 2 deluxe studios to start and then drop one if I end up solo.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Nursemanit said:


> The one draw to GF is that it did not attract the ”let’s cram 6 in a room” set and was mostly couples. That building was known for the lack of soundproofing so now we get to attempt sleep between 2 packed rooms.


----------



## Her Dotness

Sandisw said:


> I think there is a difference though between cooking and wanting things like the toaster, micro and full coffee maker to use.
> 
> Toasting a bagel in the morning, making oatmeal or heating left overs from a meal isn’t really cooking but can’t be done in the resort studio.


You're heating food to eat. How is that not cooking?

These also constitute fixing a light breakfast, i.e. having a meal in the room.

So, yes, if a family wants to fix snacks or meals needing to be heated, they'll want the equipment you mention along with the studio-equipped paper dishes and plastic utensils. And, will definitely prefer the DxS in VGF1. 

We never wanted to do any of that when staying at the GF because we were stuffed by the DxDDP. I think once the dining plans return, the RS may have quite a lot more appeal for people like us who rarely eat anything in their room.

You and I clearly differ somewhat on this, characteristic of someone as inherently vacation-lazy as I. "We sit and someone else sets food in front of us"--part of my WDW mantra.


----------



## Sandisw

Her Dotness said:


> You're heating food to eat. How is that not cooking?
> 
> These also constitute fixing a light breakfast, i.e. having a meal in the room.
> 
> So, yes, if a family wants to fix snacks or meals needing to be heated, they'll want the equipment you mention along with the studio-equipped paper dishes and plastic utensils. And, will definitely prefer the DxS in VGF1.
> 
> We never wanted to do any of that when staying at the GF because we were stuffed by the DxDDP. I think once the dining plans return, the RS may have quite a lot more appeal for people like us who rarely eat anything in their room.
> 
> You and I clearly differ somewhat on this, characteristic of someone as inherently vacation-lazy as I. "We sit and someone else sets food in front of us"--part of my WDW mantra.



I just think cooking meals conjures up a different idea than what many of us use the amenities for in the studio.

I certainly don’t consider toasting a bagel or heating up leftovers as cooking on vacation.

Even heating a jar of queso for chips isn’t really cooking in the same way as making a full meal would be.  Or fixing a charcuterie board for enjoying with some adult tomr


That is more my point…but we do agree that someone who never eats a thing on the room won’t miss them.

We aren’t morning to night park goers any More so we definitely spend more time At the resort


----------



## mrsap

Found these pictures of BPK on Facebook from last night… someone also posted this:

NOTE: You must do your check in at the MAIN HOTEL desk for these rooms, NOT at the original DVC building. Please also note that they have 700 check-ins booked at the Grand Floridian overall today.


----------



## Sandisw

It looks like they will be open to guests Then today!


----------



## Her Dotness

Pretty! The public areas look lovely, IMO.


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> It looks like they will be open to guests Then today!


The poster also wrote in another post:

Cast members said construction will literally go all night for it to be ready for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mrsap

*New DVC Building Now Open, Tour of New ‘Resort Studio’ Rooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*


----------



## aoconnor

Hmm, after looking at the Blog Mickey pictures of the new lobby and corridors I will say it's a lot more feminine than I expected. A lot of pink florals vs. the resort studios themselves which have more of a neutral emerald and blue color scheme going.


----------



## Genie+

The common areas are gorgeous, the rooms are gorgeous, and OMG  Mary Poppins! I love it!  Really love all the details in the rooms.  Extremely well done.

One thing not crazy about, the halls have the lovely blossoms on the walls but the carpet is too much with it.  They distract from each other.


----------



## georgiagirl2

Thanks for sharing this link, mrsap. I think the lobby area is beautiful and elegant. My BFF and I are checking in this Thursday for a one-night stay before our beach house reservation begins this weekend. I was dismayed to read that we might be moved to the Riviera if the rooms weren't finished on time. I love the Riviera and have stayed there twice, but we have dinner reservations at GF and are also hoping to see the MK fireworks Thursday night.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I enjoyed seeing the pictures, but not interested in staying because I do use a refrigerator, microwave and coffee pot. I have booked a night for 3 friends because I do think they will be more comfortable there than in any other DVC studio.


----------



## Royal Consort

They really didn't do much of anything to the lobby. What a disappointment. I had hoped they'd implement a Mary Poppins Returns statue, fountain, something.. that mirrors the existing VGF building. Think I'll just be staying in the original VGF. Rooms here are lovely though.


----------



## Her Dotness

mrsap said:


> NOTE: You must do your check in at the MAIN HOTEL desk for these rooms, NOT at the original DVC building. Please also note that they have 700 check-ins booked at the Grand Floridian overall today.



AHA! I thought that'd be how it'd be done.

Made no sense to me for people to drop bags at VGF1 that would then have to go over to BPK when GF bell services already was serving BPK as a GF outer lodge


aoconnor said:


> Hmm, after looking at the Blog Mickey pictures of the new lobby and corridors I will say it's a lot more feminine than I expected. A lot of pink florals vs. the resort studios themselves which have more of a neutral emerald and blue color scheme going.


Interestingly, gender associations with pink and blue were once the opposite from the late 1800s to about the 1940s--pink for boys because it was related to red, thought a strong and manly color. Blue may have been for girls because Virgin Mary was so often shown wearing blue.

More info here if interested:  https://www.thevintagenews.com/2019/05/01/pink-blue/?safari=1&Exc_D_LessThanPoint002_p1=1


----------



## nuhusky123

I’m not much into florals but I love the color pink


----------



## mrsap

NEW Resort Studio DVC Room Tour – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​


----------



## Her Dotness

mrsap said:


> NEW Resort Studio DVC Room Tour – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​


Terrific room tour! Thanks, Amy.

We finished watching this mere moments before you posted, mrsap. Nice timing.  

"Bring back the real mugs--and drinking glasses--to VGF1 studios, Disney!" If they can put them in BPK, they can put them in the original, too.


----------



## Genie+

Paul got his ceramic mugs!  He will be in heaven tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## mrsap

Some additional guest area photos, I know someone was curious about laundry rooms. Also, microwaves CAN be Requested!!


Big Pine Key Opens, Adding More Than 200 New DVC Studio Villas​
*Disney Vacation Club's* latest expansion is now available to guests as part of Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. 






Renovations are complete on Grand Floridian's Big Pine Key building and members are now enjoying 202 new DVC villas. Among those guests is DVC member *Darrell White* who posted more than 70 images of the resort and his guest room on the *Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Facebook Group*.  










The building has its own guest laundry with two washers and two dryers. Progress can be tracked within the Laundryview app by selecting Grand Floridian and Big Pine Key. 






Resort Studio rooms are not outfitted with a microwave or toaster as standard equipment, however they can be requested from housekeeping as shown in this image.


----------



## nuhusky123

I kind of feel like there needs to be a microwave addicts support group


----------



## Sandisw

And look how nicely those fit it takes nothing away from the rest!!! It is like that shelf was put there for that exact reason!!!

Let’s hope getting them becomes easy because if so, then it puts them back on my list!!


----------



## nuhusky123

Sandisw said:


> And look how nicely those fit it takes nothing away from the rest!!! It is like that shelf was put there for that exact reason!!!
> 
> Let’s hope getting them becomes easy because if so, then it puts them back on my list!!


The microwave is pretty ugly and very much detracts from the room

everything has been well designed and then there is this black ugly box

dont disagree the shelf supports it but if they install them I hope they hide it behind a door like the fridge otherwise the entire room aesthetic is pretty well destroyed


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Any pics of the bathroom with the blue glass slider closed?  Wondering if it’s opaque so someone can be showering while another uses the sink area?


----------



## Sandisw

nuhusky123 said:


> The microwave is pretty ugly and very much detracts from the room
> 
> everything has been well designed and then there is this black ugly box
> 
> dont disagree the shelf supports it but if they install them I hope they hide it behind a door like the fridge otherwise the entire room aesthetic is pretty well destroyed



If they buy them for all rooms, I bet they’d put in white to make it match.  

If they  find people are asking for those items. it means they are something people want and it’s a simple change that make these much more desirable for those that want what deluxe studios offer!


----------



## cellomom

FYI:
*DVC Fan- Explore Disney's GF Standard Plus in 3D*
Matterport 3D showcase

A view of what DVC News.com calls Room Type "D" /tower room, of which there are 4 in the Big Pine Key building.

edit:


----------



## SleeplessInTO

cellomom said:


> FYI:
> *DVC Fan- Explore Disney's GF Standard Plus in 3D*
> Matterport 3D showcase
> 
> A view of what DVC News.com calls Room Type "D" /tower room, of which there are 4 in the Big Pine Key building.
> 
> edit:
> View attachment 678072


Oh I really like this. Looks like a bay window. I doubt I'd spend much time on my balcony in July so getting this room would be great.


----------



## Her Dotness

*THE BPK MICROWAVE FRENZY WILL END!* Rejoicing Can Begin. 

*A 6/20/22 guest in a RS reported that the BPK manager said there ARE to be microwaves in each studio. They're on backorder, though.

Thread here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...day-at-the-vgf-dvc-that-opened-today.3887226/*


----------



## cellomom

SleeplessInTO said:


> Oh I really like this. Looks like a bay window. I doubt I'd spend much time on my balcony in July so getting this room would be great.


FYI:
The room in this 3D video has a balcony (balcony door is past the 2nd TV in sitting area).  Don't believe 5th floor will have a balcony.

Here is a link to the Facebook DVC Fan's "impromptu" video of GF resort studio room(s).  The 20:32 mark begins the visit to resort studio "type D/Tower/Turret room"
https://www.facebook.com/groups/dvcfan1/permalink/1242100759951674/


----------



## bobbiwoz

What kind of coffee maker is it?  Truly with a microwave, I would stay there.  Need to convince DH though.


----------



## mrsap

bobbiwoz said:


> What kind of coffee maker is it?  Truly with a microwave, I would stay there.  Need to convince DH though.


Keurig (pods)


----------



## kanerf

Someone who is checking in soon needs to bring a fridge thermometer along to see how cold the wine cooler gets.  I frequently stay at the Hilton Cub in Georgetown D.C. (The District) and they have a similar looking glass-fronted cooler, but it runs at 34 degrees (has a thermometer built-in).


----------



## mrsap

kanerf said:


> Someone who is checking in soon needs to bring a fridge thermometer along to see how cold the wine cooler gets.  I frequently stay at the Hilton Cub in Georgetown D.C. (The District) and they have a similar looking glass-fronted cooler, but it runs at 34 degrees (has a thermometer built-in).


If you watch the video I posted yesterday, *HERE, *they test the temperature of the cooler around the 2:50 mark.


----------



## Sandisw

bobbiwoz said:


> What kind of coffee maker is it?  Truly with a microwave, I would stay there.  Need to convince DH though.



I think putting the micros  in is a big plus and they must have known of all the complaints.

I made the change back to these for my winter trips for the one night! 

Now I only have to request my coffee pot and toaster!! Woohoo!


----------



## kanerf

mrsap said:


> If you watch the video I posted yesterday, *HERE, *they test the temperature of the cooler around the 2:50 mark.


Just watched the video.  If the cooler can maintain 34 degrees that is plenty cold enough for dairy.  You don't want it much colder or things start to freeze.  With the optional microwave, these things just might be livable for me.  I prefer the other studios though that have a couch facing the TV.  Since I tend to travel solo, don't need an extra bed.


----------



## Her Dotness

Sandisw said:


> Now I only have to request my coffee pot and toaster!! Woohoo!


Yes, request that coffee pot. (We aren't fond of Keurig quality and would do that, too.)

However, I'm thinking toasters may be on order. That'd be quite a volume order, and with so much covid virtually everywhere, manufacturing is most likely somewhat affected.

Whatever the appliance result, I'm sure staying in an RS will be exciting. Do enjoy!


----------



## Sandisw

Her Dotness said:


> Yes, request that coffee pot. (We aren't fond of Keurig quality and would do that, too.)
> 
> However, I'm thinking toasters may be on order. That'd be quite a volume order, and with so much covid virtually everywhere, manufacturing is most likely somewhat affected.
> 
> Whatever the appliance result, I'm sure staying in an RS will be exciting. Do enjoy!



I am sure getting things of that volume is an issue...and maybe that is why when they announced the resort studios, they didn't promote a microwave because they knew then it would be difficult to outfit 200 rooms with them....

At least toasters are small and easy for them to house for those that want them vs. microwaves....but yeah, I am just not a fan of single cup coffee...we had one at my house for awhile and realized it just wasn't the same...plus, I drink at least a pot and sometimes a pot and a half a day so much more expensive!!!

I am excited to have them back on my list for stays....thank you DVD for this!!!


----------



## ZerasPride

I go back and forth on whether DH and I want to try the RS out on our spring trip or keep the deluxe studio we have. I love the location of the RS and the way the units are decorated is right up my alley but I would miss the split bath in a deluxe studio and we don't need the two beds.  DH saw the tv on the same wall as the couch and said - nope! So I'm trying to figure out if I want to try and convince him that we should give it a go for a couple's trip.  It will be a mostly resort only stay so in room comfort is important and he is a tv guy especially on vacation (LOL!).  

With the addition of the microwave and knowing the beverage cooler will keep our items cold enough the RS is a no brainer for future girls trips!


----------



## KTownRaider

VGF2 Microwave Article from Today:

_It appears DVC and the resort may have heard member complaints. 

Within a day after the Resort Studios made their debut, *DVCNews* has heard from multiple members who were told that microwaves are on the way for all 202 new rooms. This information comes courtesy of resort staff members, who claim supply shortages are to blame for the fact that microwaves were not installed as of Day One. _

https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/gra...aff-microwaves-planned-for-all-resort-studios


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian Staff: Microwaves Planned For All Resort Studios​
*Disney Vacation Club* may already be addressing the biggest sore spot for guests considering the newest rooms at Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.






When the Grand Floridian's Resort Studios were announced, many were surprised to learn that the design does not feature the familiar DVC Studio kitchenette. While the lack of a dedicated sink is perhaps attributable to the nature of converted hotel rooms, the absence of a microwave oven and toaster was curious given the low cost and widespread adoptance among even budget hotel chains.

It appears DVC and the resort may have heard member complaints.

Within a day after the Resort Studios made their debut, *DVCNews* has heard from multiple members who were told that microwaves are on the way for all 202 new rooms. This information comes courtesy of resort staff members, who claim supply shortages are to blame for the fact that microwaves were not installed as of Day One.

So far, the *Disney Vacation Club* website has not been updated to reflect this change in amenities. DVC has not yet responded to our attempts to confirm. However, it is clear that guests are able to request delivery of a microwave and/or toaster from housekeeping if not present upon arrival. The room's beverage station even features a small shelf which accommodates the dorm-size microwave oven.


----------



## nuhusky123

mrsap said:


> Grand Floridian Staff: Microwaves Planned For All Resort Studios​
> *Disney Vacation Club* may already be addressing the biggest sore spot for guests considering the newest rooms at Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Grand Floridian's Resort Studios were announced, many were surprised to learn that the design does not feature the familiar DVC Studio kitchenette. While the lack of a dedicated sink is perhaps attributable to the nature of converted hotel rooms, the absence of a microwave oven and toaster was curious given the low cost and widespread adoptance among even budget hotel chains.
> 
> It appears DVC and the resort may have heard member complaints.
> 
> Within a day after the Resort Studios made their debut, *DVCNews* has heard from multiple members who were told that microwaves are on the way for all 202 new rooms. This information comes courtesy of resort staff members, who claim supply shortages are to blame for the fact that microwaves were not installed as of Day One.
> 
> So far, the *Disney Vacation Club* website has not been updated to reflect this change in amenities. DVC has not yet responded to our attempts to confirm. However, it is clear that guests are able to request delivery of a microwave and/or toaster from housekeeping if not present upon arrival. The room's beverage station even features a small shelf which accommodates the dorm-size microwave oven.


I really hope they do something to make it blend in. It’s ugly


----------



## lovethesun12

Sandisw said:


> I am sure getting things of that volume is an issue...and maybe that is why when they announced the resort studios, they didn't promote a microwave because they knew then it would be difficult to outfit 200 rooms with them....
> 
> At least toasters are small and easy for them to house for those that want them vs. microwaves....but yeah, I am just not a fan of single cup coffee...we had one at my house for awhile and realized it just wasn't the same...plus, I drink at least a pot and sometimes a pot and a half a day so much more expensive!!!
> 
> I am excited to have them back on my list for stays....thank you DVD for this!!!


Are keurigs in most rooms, or just the new studios? I'm in a one bedroom and planning for coffee is a very important part of my vacation, lol.

I was planning on bringing my own (very particular about coffee here) and not sure if I should bring the single pods or a bag.


----------



## sndral

lovethesun12 said:


> Are keurigs in most rooms, or just the new studios? I'm in a one bedroom and planning for coffee is a very important part of my vacation, lol.
> 
> I was planning on bringing my own (very particular about coffee here) and not sure if I should bring the single pods or a bag.


All the villas in the original VGF building have the normal Mr. coffee like pots that use the flat bottom filters. I love the 1 br.s @ VGF & always bring coffee & filters to make coffee in the morning.


----------



## lovethesun12

sndral said:


> All the villas in the original VGF building have the normal Mr. coffee like pots that use the flat bottom filters. I love the 1 br.s @ VGF & always bring coffee & filters to make coffee in the morning.


Thanks


----------



## nicole88s

I'm seeing all the pics and video of the new studios and they look so nice. It's making me want to change my reservation from the deluxe studio to the resort studio. I rented points and emailed the person I rented from to see if we could make a switch and they are all booked up (Thanksgiving week). He was willing to put a waitlist in, so fingers crossed.

I wish I would have asked him earlier, but I am standard view and the standard view from BPK doesn't really appeal to me (I actually hate looking over the pool). Then the Poly tower was announced and the construction from that will probably ruin standard from VGF too, so who knows. I guess I'm going to be dealing with construction no matter where our room ends up.

What I want to know is if the main lobby is going to be under construction soon? I keep hearing rumors. I can't imagine it would be for the holidays, but you never know.


----------



## sethschroeder

What if any construction is going on right now? I got my email a while ago and there from the 1st until the 10th.


----------



## mrsap

This was posted on FB…

Complimentary drink in the BPK Lobby. I hope this means the Nespresso Machine will come back to VGF1… (wishful thinking!)


----------



## xdan0920

mrsap said:


> This was posted on FB…
> 
> Complimentary drink in the BPK Lobby. I hope this means the Nespresso Machine will come back to VGF1… (wishful thinking!)
> 
> View attachment 678389


My eyes are terrible. What is that drink?


----------



## mrsap

xdan0920 said:


> My eyes are terrible. What is that drink?


Royal Poinciana?! Never heard of it. Might be something fancy they whipped up for the special occasion? The poster did not have any comments along with the picture.


----------



## xdan0920

mrsap said:


> Royal Poinciana?! Never heard of it. Might be something fancy they whipped up for the special occasion? The poster did not have any comments along with the picture.


Ah, blended poinsettia flowers. Very festive of them!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Royal Poinciana?! Never heard of it. Might be something fancy they whipped up for the special occasion? The poster did not have any comments along with the picture.


Quoting myself:

A poster over in the GF thread said they serve it in the RPC lounge.


----------



## mrsap

Refurbishment dates changed for Narcoossee's at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort​
Narcoossee's at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort will now be closing from July 14 2022 for its lengthy refurbishment.


----------



## Her Dotness

Many, many thanks yet again for the marvelously detailed resource you've made this thread, mrsap.

I linked to it for a BLT owner asking which VGF studio, DS or RS, may be better for their family with toddler--and gave you a rave for it. 

Realized when I did that how often I refer back to the opening pages of this thread for info--and invariably find what I need.
So, RAH! RAH!  YAY, mrsap!  With heartiest thanks for all your work maintaining it, too.


----------



## mrsap

Her Dotness said:


> Many, many thanks yet again for the marvelously detailed resource you've made this thread, mrsap.
> 
> I linked to it for a BLT owner asking which VGF studio, DS or RS, may be better for their family with toddler--and gave you a rave for it.
> 
> Realized when I did that how often I refer back to the opening pages of this thread for info--and invariably find what I need.
> So, RAH! RAH!  YAY, mrsap!  With heartiest thanks for all your work maintaining it, too.


Thank you so much for the kind words! I truly appreciate it.  I’m happy this thread is helpful to others!


----------



## The Jackal

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Any pics of the bathroom with the blue glass slider closed?  Wondering if it’s opaque so someone can be showering while another uses the sink area?


There is a door between the sink area and the shower and toilet.  Basically the bathroom is 2 rooms.  The glass door looks pretty clear to me.


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

The Jackal said:


> There is a door between the sink area and the shower and toilet.  Basically the bathroom is 2 rooms.  The glass door looks pretty clear to me.


I've watched a couple youtube videos from folks who've checked in and it seems the sliding door separating the toilet/shower from the sink area could have two panels with what looks like a blue and white paint scheme rather than what appears to be glass in the promotional pictures.  Whatever it is, fingers crossed it's not see thru!


----------



## Her Dotness

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> I've watched a couple youtube videos from folks who've checked in and it seems the sliding door separating the toilet/shower from the sink area could have two panels with what looks like a blue and white paint scheme rather than what appears to be glass in the promotional pictures.  Whatever it is, fingers crossed it's not see thru!


No, doesn't look at all see-thru to me upon watching The DVC Fan video tour done by Amy. Looks like a painted panel sliding door, I agree.

Maybe people are mistakenly recalling the sliding glass doors of the tub enclosure as the door separating the double sink space from the tub/shower combo and toilet one. Those doors are clear and blue-tinted, it appears.
You'd need to close the sliding wood-panel door for privacy in the shower or tub for sure.

The promotional photos could have shown a very different style of door between the two compartments in the bathroom. Like artist renderings. I don't remember.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Vacation Club declares the official opening of the Resort Studios at the Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*

*Video Here: 



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539974303692648449*


----------



## Her Dotness

I *LOVE* Alice In Wonderland and sooooo wish I'd been there to see that.

Oh, well, maybe 1900 PF will reopen before our return next year, and I can see her and Hatter there again.

I'm often tempted to contract with Rent-A-Child so that I can get into that spectacular Alice-themed water play area.

So cunning how the huge Mad Hatter's tophat fills and then tips and spills out all that water. Looks like such fun to splash there.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Hello! Not an owner but we LOVE GF. We have only stayed in the resort rooms at GF, mostly Sugarloaf. Sorry if I missed a post on this but was wondering if someone could direct me to where I could rent DVC points for an upcoming stay to try out the GF DVC? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Her Dotness

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> ... if someone could direct me to where I could rent DVC points for an upcoming stay to try out the GF DVC? Thank you for any help!


Click on the toolbar at the top of your screen where it says "DVC."

You'll then see another toolbar with "Rent." And, there you go with a good broker.

You can also deal one-to-one with an owner renting out their points right here on The DIS:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-transfer.29/

There, you've a start. Have fun! Oh, and start saving up to buy into VGF...because you will.


----------



## ssmerdel

Thanks to everyone who is sharing from their first stays. We bought in March as well, and excited to be staying here in December.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Her Dotness said:


> Click on the toolbar at the top of your screen where it says "DVC."
> 
> You'll then see another toolbar with "Rent." And, there you go with a good broker.
> 
> You can also deal one-to-one with an owner renting out their points right here on The DIS:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-transfer.29/
> 
> There, you've a start. Have fun! Oh, and start saving up to buy into VGF...because you will.


Thank you very much for the info! Can’t wait


----------



## kungaloosh22

Her Dotness said:


> I'm often tempted to contract with Rent-A-Child so that I can get into that spectacular Alice-themed water play area.
> 
> So cunning how the huge Mad Hatter's tophat fills and then tips and spills out all that water. Looks like such fun to splash there.


No rent-a-child needed. My husband enjoyed getting splashed in May, after asking the lifeguard on duty. They said only the slides were off limits to adults. He wouldn't have if it was crowded, but we were the only ones there at the time.


----------



## Sandisw

kungaloosh22 said:


> No rent-a-child needed. My husband enjoyed getting splashed in May, after asking the lifeguard on duty. They said only the slides were off limits to adults. He wouldn't have if it was crowded, but we were the only ones there at the time.



I have sat in that area many times over the years on solo trips. Love standing under the hat! Lol


----------



## Her Dotness

kungaloosh22 said:


> No rent-a-child needed. My husband enjoyed getting splashed in May, after asking the lifeguard on duty. They said only the slides were off limits to adults. He wouldn't have if it was crowded, but we were the only ones there at the time.


Ummmm, well, the slides...


----------



## mrsap

Not DVC related, however, concerns construction on property…

Construction Shifts to Boca Chica Building at Disney’s Grand Floridian​










During our visit, we noticed that work has concluded at Big Pine Key Building.






The project will now focus on the Boca Chica building.

Areas around the construction site have been roped off.


----------



## Matty B13

Man the DVC conversion of Big Pine and now the renovation of Boca Chica make you really wonder what the occupancy of GF is normally.  To me it seems like one of the least busy resort when we visit, except during the dinner rush.


----------



## mrsap

"The Grand Character Hunt" Scavenger Hunt Debuts at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
Starting from this week, Guests staying at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will be able to participate in "The Grand Character Hunt," an indoor scavenger hunt that will allow them to explore multiple areas of the hotel.
Participants will search for characters, count icons, and learn more about some of the resort's amazing offerings. This will undoubtedly be a great activity to enjoy especially during the afternoon storms that tend to happen more often during summer months here in Central Florida (or even when it's just too hot to be outside).

Clue sheets will be available for Guests at the Front Desk (Indoor Activities Cast Members may also be able to provide you one).


----------



## TwoDoodles




----------



## TwoDoodles

More views from patio attached


----------



## mrsap

TwoDoodles said:


> More views from patio attached
> View attachment 679486


Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## TwoDoodles

mrsap said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing!!


You’re welcome! Our first trip to our new home and we loved it. We weren’t sure about being on the first floor to start with, but the location right at the end of one of the short corridors meant we were next to our very own fire exit door, and there was no hallway traffic.
Our patio had its own little hedge in front that gave us extra privacy and hardly anyone walked past us on the lakeside path. There were speakers in the flower beds nearby that played the lovely atmospheric  resort music PLUS they played the soundtrack to the fireworks over them too, which was a wonderful surprise. From that angle we could watch the high fireworks from our patio.
It was a relaxed 6 minute walk to Gasparilla’s, and about 9 minutes to Captain Cook’s at the Poly.
I would love to get that room again.


----------



## mrsap

ssmerdel said:


> Thanks to everyone who is sharing from their first stays. We bought in March as well, and excited to be staying here in December.


and Congrats! I added you to Page 1!


----------



## mrsap

New Enchanted Rose Tumbler Blooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
A new wine tumbler inspired by the “Beauty and the Beast”-themed Enchanted Rose bar and lounge is available at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. We found it in Curiouser Clothiers.

Enchanted Rose Wine Tumbler – $24.99​






Back:


----------



## PolyRob

mrsap said:


> New Enchanted Rose Tumbler Blooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
> A new wine tumbler inspired by the “Beauty and the Beast”-themed Enchanted Rose bar and lounge is available at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. We found it in Curiouser Clothiers.
> 
> Enchanted Rose Wine Tumbler – $24.99​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


I REALLY hope we see a lot of new GF/VGF merch popping up with all these new prospective members!


----------



## mrsap

I know this work does not pertain to DVC Members, however, I’ll continue to update the thread for those with upcoming trips so you can track the construction around  property…

Another article regarding Boca Chica. Work has now started. It appears as if BC will get the same exterior refurbishment as BPK did.


Renovation work moves to Boca Chica building at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort​








Several high-reach boom lifts are in position, and sections of the walls at the end of the building are being removed.


----------



## Her Dotness

Actually, it could affect the comfort of DVCers staying in BPK, sorry to report.

According to RoseGold who's in a resort studio currently, the noise is horrible. (Actually, says on the thread they left this morning, not at all sorry to leave, the noise having begun before 7:00 a.m.!!)

RoseGold reports there's still work being done on BPK as well as now BC, too.

Details here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/im-at-vgf2-now-ask-me.3888038/


----------



## hilltopper152

Her Dotness said:


> Ummmm, well, the slides...


I did get in trouble when sitting on the slide. In my defense I was trying to teach my daughter it was safe plus we were literally the only ones at the pool. My wife was embarrassed for me ha


----------



## Her Dotness

hilltopper152 said:


> I did get in trouble when sitting on the slide. In my defense I was trying to teach my daughter it was safe plus we were literally the only ones at the pool. My wife was embarrassed for me ha


That's not fair!  If Disney really means fun for all ages, we need slides at the splash playgrounds for us kids trapped in adult bodies.

Unlike me, you had a good reason to be on it.


----------



## sndral

mrsap said:


> I know this work does not pertain to DVC Members, however, I’ll continue to update the thread for those with upcoming trips so you can track the construction around  property…
> 
> Another article regarding Boca Chica. Work has now started. It appears as if BC will get the same exterior refurbishment as BPK did.
> 
> 
> Renovation work moves to Boca Chica building at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort​


Thank you, since building #8 - BC is right next door to building #9 - BPK, I’m hopeful they’ll have finished BC by the time I stay in BPK in November. BPK construction was scheduled to start 3/1/22 & is basically now done - therefore I figure BC should be done in 4 months as well - so by the end of Oct..
I’m also keeping an eye on the Poly tower happenings as I‘m moving over to the original VGF building after my short BPK stay & I expect there’ll be visible Poly Tower construction from many lake views & some standards there.


----------



## mrsap

Boca Chica Construction Update:​
Construction Continues on Stairwell of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Just curious... has anyone stayed at the VG2 in the room configuration with the sofa bed in the bay window area, two televisions and the closet across from the bathroom entrance?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Just curious... has anyone stayed at the VG2 in the room configuration with the sofa bed in the bay window area, two televisions and the closet across from the bathroom entrance?


What view are these rooms?


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

DisneyMom_3 said:


> What view are these rooms?


I'm not sure, but based purely on the shape of the building, I'm thinking some might be facing the courtyard pool and hence be Standard View?  speculating 100%


----------



## sndral

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Just curious... has anyone stayed at the VG2 in the room configuration with the sofa bed in the bay window area, two televisions and the closet across from the bathroom entrance?





DisneyMom_3 said:


> What view are these rooms?


Here’s a link to the layout of the 5th floor of the BPK building/studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association.
I think there are 4 of the larger studios one each located on floors 2-5 in the turret, all standard view & the one on the 5th floor d/n have a balcony?
I’m sure a few folks have enjoyed a stay in those special turret studios - just not one of ‘us’ yet .
Link to ‘before’ photos w/ one photo showing the exterior 4 turret studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/news/5147-grand-floridian-s-big-pine-key-building.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Curious what the former suite parlors look like as well.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> I'm not sure, but based purely on the shape of the building, I'm thinking some might be facing the courtyard pool and hence be Standard View?  speculating 100%





sndral said:


> Here’s a link to the layout of the 5th floor of the BPK building/studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association.
> I think there are 4 of the larger studios one each located on floors 2-5 in the turret, all standard view & the one on the 5th floor d/n have a balcony?
> I’m sure a few folks have enjoyed a stay in those special turret studios - just not one of ‘us’ yet .
> Link to ‘before’ photos w/ one photo showing the exterior 4 turret studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/news/5147-grand-floridian-s-big-pine-key-building.


I have a stay booked at the end of this month in a standard view. Maybe I’ll get lucky and get one of them.  Then, I could post the pics.


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

sndral said:


> Here’s a link to the layout of the 5th floor of the BPK building/studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association.
> I think there are 4 of the larger studios one each located on floors 2-5 in the turret, all standard view & the one on the 5th floor d/n have a balcony?
> I’m sure a few folks have enjoyed a stay in those special turret studios - just not one of ‘us’ yet .
> Link to ‘before’ photos w/ one photo showing the exterior 4 turret studios https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-floridian/news/5147-grand-floridian-s-big-pine-key-building.


Thank you!  I volunteer for room D! Heheheh


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Anyone know where I can find the July Recreation Calendar?


----------



## mrsap

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the July Recreation Calendar?


Yes! Just got it on the *Recreation Calendar Thread*! Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

mrsap said:


> Yes! Just got it on the *Recreation Calendar Thread*! Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 681025


Thank you!!


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Nainolaf

We have just purchsed at VGF2 as first time Dvc onwers and will be visiting from the UK for our first ever DVC stay on Sept 5th, we are in a standard view room for 4 nights and am a bit worried about the building work at the building opposite mentioned in other posts and oline videos, we may try to upgrade to a Lagoon view room so that we are facing away from the work going on, there are currently 2 nights of our 4 available to book a Lagoon view, does anybody thing it will be worth moving to a lagoon view (would mean waitlisting the 2 extra days) or that the Standard view should be ok?


----------



## Her Dotness

I'd try doing that. You might even consider looking often to see if switching to a deluxe studio a night at a time is possible. Cancellations might open up a studio there.

Disappointing, since I expect your wish was to enjoy the new resort studios. In your situation, given that DH is a very light sleeper and likes to nap in the afternoon, we would definitely be looking to do that.

It took something like 4 months to finish BPK. The Boca Chica work appears to be similarly extensive, in line with CEO Chapek's determination to upgrade the GF. 

His motive is said to be displeasure at how dated and inferior the GF is compared with the Four Seasons and other nearby luxury hotels. Restoring the Disney flagship to preeminence is said to be the goal.


----------



## DVCanadian

I'm staying at GFV in Oct. for 5 nights in a dedicated 2 bedroom lakeview.
Any recommended rooms or requests for room placement?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I have a stay booked at the end of this month in a standard view. Maybe I’ll get lucky and get one of them.  Then, I could post the pics.


Found these on FB. Room #9518
Love the extra sitting room! But, it looks like the desk is missing and it is set up like a HA room.  And, no balcony!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DizneyLizzy said:


> Anyone know if the new Big Pine Key resort studios will have access to laundry in that building? Or will those staying there need to walk to the original villas. Thanks


You probably have already found out but there are two washers and two dryers in Big Pine Key. They’re on the first floor, to the right when you enter the lobby of the building. It’s a pretty tight fit in there so the signs to open the door slowly make sense.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Found these on FB. Room #9518
> Love the extra sitting room! But, it looks like the desk is missing and it is set up like a HA room.  And, no balcony!


Thanks for sharing these!

The lack of a balcony aside, they did a nice job with this space.


----------



## sndral

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Found these on FB. Room #9518
> Love the extra sitting room! But, it looks like the desk is missing and it is set up like a HA room.  And, no balcony!


That looks like it’s the studio w/ the small bump out, on the 5th floor, standard view side. There’ll be another one just like it on the lake view side as well. They’re the studios in green on the diagram. The villas next to the green ones don’t seem to have balconies either. & the rest of the 5th floor studios seem to have smaller balconies than floors 2-4.
I’m guessing the other bump out studio on the lake view side will be 9521. The turret studio in red I’m guessing will be 9516,


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

sndral said:


> That looks like it’s the studio w/ the small bump out, on the 5th floor, standard view side. There’ll be another one just like it on the lake view side as well. They’re the studios in green on the diagram. The villas next to the green ones don’t seem to have balconies either. & the rest of the 5th floor studios seem to have smaller balconies than floors 2-4.
> I’m guessing the other bump out studio on the lake view side will be 9521. The turret studio in red I’m guessing will be 9516,View attachment 681799


If I remember correctly, the red is 9514. The greens are 9517 and 9518.


----------



## princesslover

Hello VGF owners,

I have a reservation currently for December 22 and 23 for Resort Studio Lagoon view. I’m taking my 75 year old Mom for the first time. She’s never been to Disney.  I am waitlisted for The 20th and 21st for both standard and lagoon view for RS.  Hoping one of those may come through.    (I saw one of them them available when stalking but wasn’t quick enough and someone else grabbed them).

In your opinion, do you think there is a chance these two nights may open up?  This is my first time waitlisting anything and I’m wondering how you think the new studios will be with waitlists. Do you think there could be more movement with the newer studios?   Or will they be hard to get like the originals? I’m just trying to figure my chances.   Thanks for any input!


----------



## princesslover

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I think your odds are pretty good if you keep stalking. There are over 4x as many Resort Studios as Deluxe Studios (not to mention they are dedicated, so you also aren’t competing with lock-off 2 BRs).


Thank you!  I will book something else just in case we need to do a split stay but I think  my Mom would be so charmed by the VGF!  Thanks for the words of encouragement. I don’t mind stalking (but not if it has a low chance of success because that is discouraging. Thanks again!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! So I was just able to change the 2nd half of my summer trip from CCV to VGF2 lagoon view!! For anyone who has stayed in the new building, do you have any room request suggestions? It would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## mrsap

So, I am looking on YouTube at videos of room views for Big Pine Key, and this is a standard view, which happens to look directly upon the Boca Chica renovation!! (Sorry about the picture from my television)  It looks like they are already pretty far along with the exterior work, based on this picture. I thought I’d share, for those who were asking about construction.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! So I was just able to change the 2nd half of my summer trip from CCV to VGF2 lagoon view!! For anyone who has stayed in the new building, do you have any room request suggestions? It would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


The only feedback I’ve been reading about is that these rooms are very noisy. So much so the ones that have stayed there are not going to reserve there anymore.


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> The only feedback I’ve been reading about is that these rooms are very noisy. So much so the ones that have stayed there are not going to reserve there anymore.


So, we were supposed to be at Copper Creek the second part of our trip, however this morning my DH said that he isn’t looking forward to waiting around for a boat every day. I said let me check The Grand for the heck of it, and our exact dates were available! Of course, I grabbed it! We will be at our favorite resort, so I’m not sure there’s anything worth complaining about


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mrsap said:


> So, we were supposed to be at Copper Creek the second part of our trip, however this morning my DH said that he isn’t looking forward to waiting around for a boat every day. I said let me check The Grand for the heck of it, and our exact dates were available! Of course, I grabbed it! We will be at our favorite resort, so I’m not sure there’s anything worth complaining about


Well as long as you can get some sleep then it’s all good!


----------



## mrsap

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well as long as you can get some sleep then it’s all good!


20K steps a day… oh, I will


----------



## SleeplessInTO

BWV Dreamin said:


> The only feedback I’ve been reading about is that these rooms are very noisy. So much so the ones that have stayed there are not going to reserve there anymore.


There is noise. But I personally will be staying there again


----------



## Sandisw

Just a reminder. Please do not share screen shots of data from other sites without including the business link. Thank you.


----------



## skshain1020

If your stay is in a standard view then I would request to be on the end closest to the lobby (ie farthest away from boca chica)...If you are a lagoon view then it shouldn't be an issue. Construction noise was loud when we were there at end but I'd still stay there again in a heartbeat, husband will likely want to wait til construction is more finalized though.


----------



## sndral

skshain1020 said:


> If your stay is in a standard view then I would request to be on the end closest to the lobby (ie farthest away from boca chica)...If you are a lagoon view then it shouldn't be an issue. Construction noise was loud when we were there at end but I'd still stay there again in a heartbeat, husband will likely want to wait til construction is more finalized though.


I’m assuming Boca Chica won’t take much longer than BPK took - so about 4 months - & am hopeful they’ll be done by the time I arrive in late Nov.. The Poly tower construction from the original VGF building lake views & some standards may be visible, tho’ but further away & less of a noise issue.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

It wasn’t construction noise that people are complaining about. It’s noise from their neighbors. Like paper thin walls.


----------



## kes601

BWV Dreamin said:


> It wasn’t construction noise that people are complaining about. It’s noise from their neighbors. Like paper thin walls.


Umm, we (the person you quoted and I) stayed at VGF2 for 12 nights.  Pretty sure she knows what she is talking about.  Construction noise in a standard view room, if on the end near Boca Chica is loud.  Ever had a stair case being removed at the same time a tree was being cut down?  It's not quiet.....

Also, if you read through the couple of VGF2 threads by people who stayed there at the beginning you will find people discussion the construction noise.

ETA: Is there noise from room-to-room and hallway noise?  Sure....is it worse than other resorts?  That probably all depends on your neighbor.  Out of the 12 nights we had one bad night, and that was teenagers in the hallway being loud.


----------



## skshain1020

BWV Dreamin said:


> It wasn’t construction noise that people are complaining about. It’s noise from their neighbors. Like paper thin walls.


We were there for 12 days after the opening, the one and only night we ever heard anything from next door was the first night when we had a blogger next to us that was loud. Otherwise over the course of our stay there were multiple groups in the room next to us and we didn't hear a thing out of the room. There was some noise from the hallway from a group of teenagers one night, but honestly the old towel to cover the gap pretty much deals with that. However, there really isn't a way to soundproof the construction noise and that was our problem, especially at the end of the trip when they were demolishing boca chica's staircases and cutting down large trees. Hence why I would suggest being near the lobby and not boca chica so that you don't have to be in the construction zone


----------



## DisneyMom_3

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Just curious... has anyone stayed at the VG2 in the room configuration with the sofa bed in the bay window area, two televisions and the closet across from the bathroom entrance?


Found these on FB. Rm#9514
5th Floor - No balcony


----------



## nuhusky123

skshain1020 said:


> We were there for 12 days after the opening, the one and only night we ever heard anything from next door was the first night when we had a blogger next to us that was loud. Otherwise over the course of our stay there were multiple groups in the room next to us and we didn't hear a thing out of the room. There was some noise from the hallway from a group of teenagers one night, but honestly the old towel to cover the gap pretty much deals with that. However, there really isn't a way to soundproof the construction noise and that was our problem, especially at the end of the trip when they were demolishing boca chica's staircases and cutting down large trees. Hence why I would suggest being near the lobby and not boca chica so that you don't have to be in the construction zone


There should be a button in the rooms that electrifies the floor in the hallway for anyone making excessive noise

this is an upgrade I’d gladly pay for time and again


----------



## ftmill

Little E said:


> We just bought two GF contracts direct, and I just finished booking our "welcome home" trip.  We are so excited!!!


What exactly is a welcome home trip?


----------



## kes601

ftmill said:


> What exactly is a welcome home trip?


If you buy direct and DON'T book anything on your own prior to your welcome home call then MS can help you get rooms that may have not been otherwise available to book w/your points.


----------



## ftmill

Trying to get the hang of this board.  Purchased at Grand Floridian and want to book  2 bedroom villa in June.  Getting near the 11 month window.  Have the following questions:
1.  What is a “welcome home trip?
2.  How soon after you book do you have to book tickets (waiting for annual passes)
3.  Is the lakeview 2 bedroom worth the extra points over the standard view?
4.  How do I find out when annual passes are being offered again?  I can’t buy one with a weekend blockout.
5.  Which restaurant is the most cost effective for a family of 7 for daily dinner?

Thank you


----------



## ftmill

Thanks for the explanation on the welcome home direct booking.  What room would I be able to get that I ordinarily would not be able to get if I booked myself? I want a 2 bedroom villa in June.


----------



## kes601

ftmill said:


> Thanks for the explanation on the welcome home direct booking.  What room would I be able to get that I ordinarily would not be able to get if I booked myself? I want a 2 bedroom villa in June.


Depends on what they have available.  Nobody can really tell you that.  They also won't be able to book more than 11 months out.


----------



## DonMacGregor

ftmill said:


> Thanks for the explanation on the welcome home direct booking.  What room would I be able to get that I ordinarily would not be able to get if I booked myself? I want a 2 bedroom villa in June.


Assuming you are aware of the 11-month and 7-month booking windows, let’s say you hypothetically bought a new direct contract today at RR. You’re super excited to use your points, hopefully sometime before the end of the year. Realistically, existing RR owners have been booking those months since last December or January, and even members with contracts at other resorts have been able to book those months since May or June. The likelihood of there being rooms this late in the game is small, especially for high-demand room categories. (We won’t even get into “walking” reservations.)

To avoid leaving you high and dry and unable to utilize the $30k contract you just bought until sometime in 2023, DVC will reach into their own inventory to see if they can find a room for you to “welcome you home”. If the trip is far enough out they may still be able to get your home resort (in this hypothetical, RR), or they will at least try to get you a room an another resort if the trip is less far out.

If you’re not looking to book until next June, there’s really no benefit to the welcome home trip as you’d likely still be able to book any room category on your own.


----------



## sndral

ftmill said:


> Trying to get the hang of this board.  Purchased at Grand Floridian and want to book  2 bedroom villa in June.  Getting near the 11 month window.  Have the following questions:
> 1.  What is a “welcome home trip?
> 2.  How soon after you book do you have to book tickets (waiting for annual passes)
> 3.  Is the lakeview 2 bedroom worth the extra points over the standard view?
> 4.  How do I find out when annual passes are being offered again?  I can’t buy one with a weekend blockout.
> 5.  Which restaurant is the most cost effective for a family of 7 for daily dinner?
> 
> Thank you


3. Lake view v. standard - I personally have been as happy w/ my standard view villas as I’ve been w/ lake view, so I opt to save points & book standard. Here’s my favorite standard view so far:


----------



## DisneyMom_3

sndral said:


> 3. Lake view v. standard - I personally have been as happy w/ my standard view villas as I’ve been w/ lake view, so I opt to save points & book standard. Here’s my favorite standard view so far: View attachment 683466


Agreed! I book standard and save my points.


----------



## ftmill

sndral said:


> 3. Lake view v. standard - I personally have been as happy w/ my standard view villas as I’ve been w/ lake view, so I opt to save points & book standard. Here’s my favorite standard view so far: View attachment 683466


That is really nice.  I am told the two bedrooms are in another building.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ftmill said:


> That is really nice.  I am told the two bedrooms are in another building.


The 2 bed, 1 bed, and deluxe studios are in the original villas building near the spa and wedding pavilion.


----------



## ftmill

LadybugsMum said:


> The 2 bed, 1 bed, and deluxe studios are in the original villas building near the spa and wedding pavilion.


Have the villas in those suites been refurbished?


----------



## mrsap

ftmill said:


> Have the villas in those suites been refurbished?


Yes, they have!


----------



## mrsap

ftmill said:


> Trying to get the hang of this board.  Purchased at Grand Floridian and want to book  2 bedroom villa in June.  Getting near the 11 month window.  Have the following questions:
> 1.  What is a “welcome home trip?
> 2.  How soon after you book do you have to book tickets (waiting for annual passes)
> 3.  Is the lakeview 2 bedroom worth the extra points over the standard view?
> 4.  How do I find out when annual passes are being offered again?  I can’t buy one with a weekend blockout.
> 5.  Which restaurant is the most cost effective for a family of 7 for daily dinner?
> 
> Thank you


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the Owners List!


----------



## sndral

ftmill said:


> That is really nice.  I am told the two bedrooms are in another building.


That‘s from a 1 br. standard view in the original VGF building taken early 2020.


ftmill said:


> …
> 4.  How do I find out when annual passes are being offered again?  I can’t buy one with a weekend blockout.
> 5.  Which restaurant is the most cost effective for a family of 7 for daily dinner?
> 
> Thank you


4. Re: AP sales, I’m sure the minute anything happens w/ AP sales you’ll read about it here on the DIS.
5. Disney restaurants aren’t really cost effective, currently open at the GF in the main building is the counter service restaurant Gasparillas, the sit down ‘moderately’ priced Grand Floridian cafe, and the signature restaurant Citricos. Soon to be or already reopened is the very pricey Victoria & Alberts. Not yet reopened is the buffet 1900 Park Fare.
On the grounds by the marina is the soon to be closed for refurb signature restaurant Narcoossees, I hope it’ll be reopened long before June. Narcoossees is my personal favorite (well, except for V&A’s) but it’s on the more expensive side.
I wouldn’t limit myself to the GF for all my dinners, you can stroll or monorail over to the Poly’s restaurants and monorail over to the Contemporary’s restaurants. If you’re spending the day or evening in the MK there are several restaurants there as well. I tend to plan my dinners to be near or in whichever park I’m going to visit that day/evening.


----------



## ftmill

sndral said:


> That‘s from a 1 br. standard view in the original VGF building taken early 2020.
> 
> 4. Re: AP sales, I’m sure the minute anything happens w/ AP sales you’ll read about it here on the DIS.
> 5. Disney restaurants aren’t really cost effective, currently open at the GF in the main building is the counter service restaurant Gasparillas, the sit down ‘moderately’ priced Grand Floridian cafe, and the signature restaurant Citricos. Soon to be or already reopened is the very pricey Victoria & Alberts. Not yet reopened is the buffet 1900 Park Fare.
> On the grounds by the marina is the soon to be closed for refurb signature restaurant Narcoossees, I hope it’ll be reopened long before June. Narcoossees is my personal favorite (well, except for V&A’s) but it’s on the more expensive side.
> I wouldn’t limit myself to the GF for all my dinners, you can stroll or monorail over to the Poly’s restaurants and monorail over to the Contemporary’s restaurants. If you’re spending the day or evening in the MK there are several restaurants there as well. I tend to plan my dinners to be near or in whichever park I’m going to visit that day/evening.


The food at all the Disney parks has always been the challenge with a large family, in my case grandchildren.  Whether it is cost or just getting a table for a party of 7 it is something that vexed us since our daughter was young.  We haven’t been to Disneyworld since 2012.  We went Disney Paris though and the food there was horrible.  With DVC we can eat breakfast and snack in the evenings (one of the reasons we bought) but it is hard to return to the room to have main meals.
I can get the pixie dust AP as currently I am a FL resident but we need to be able to access the parks on the weekend we arrive.
Thank you for the great suggestions here.  Hope AP opens up soon.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

are you able to see the fireworks from all the one bedroom lake view villas?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Hoppy-tn said:


> are you able to see the fireworks from all the one bedroom lake view villas?


No, most of them look at the Contemporary. Check Touring Plans for room views: https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/the-villas-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-and-spa


----------



## wdwlver

Staying VGF2 lagoon view next month. Does anyone know if the ewp is viewable from there? I have a memory of seeing it as it’s performed in front  of poly but can’t remember clearly. Thanks


----------



## ftmill

mrsap said:


> Yes, they have!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Looks like we can borrow 100% now!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Looks like we can borrow 100% now!


You can! Got an email!


----------



## ftmill

If you are booking can you request a line in the buikfing


----------



## ftmill

Now if only I could pick a room in the building or a line in the building. Do  they allow that?


----------



## ftmill

ftmill said:


> If you are booking can you request a line in the buikfing


**building


----------



## sndral

ftmill said:


> Now if only I could pick a room in the building or a line in the building. Do  they allow that?


You can make view/location requests by calling member services, emailing member services, or asking on the website via chat. Generally asking for a specific villa number isn’t considered to be the most effective, since the room assignor won’t know why you want that villa, folks recommend making more generic requests for that reason.
They can’t always honor requests because villa assignments are like a giant jigsaw puzzle. My philosophy is that since I own at VGF I’ll have many different views throughout the years, some years I’ll get lucky & have a fireworks view, others I’ll overlook the front where I have a great view of the monorails gliding by, others I’ll have a peek of the wedding pavilion or the lake, so far I’ve found something I loved about each view I’ve had. The VGF building itself is so small that none of the villas are very far from the lobby or elevators, so location requests in that sense are not important IMO (unlike many DVC resorts.)


----------



## ftmill

sndral said:


> You can make view/location requests by calling member services, emailing member services, or asking on the website via chat. Generally asking for a specific villa number isn’t considered to be the most effective, since the room assignor won’t know why you want that villa, folks recommend making more generic requests for that reason.
> They can’t always honor requests because villa assignments are like a giant jigsaw puzzle. My philosophy is that since I own at VGF I’ll have many different views throughout the years, some years I’ll get lucky & have a fireworks view, others I’ll overlook the front where I have a great view of the monorails gliding by, others I’ll have a peek of the wedding pavilion or the lake, so far I’ve found something I loved about each view I’ve had. The VGF building itself is so small that none of the villas are very far from the lobby or elevators, so location requests in that sense are not important IMO (unlike many DVC resorts.)


An outlook I will try to emulate going forward. My first time at GFV will be in a rwo bedroom because I am bringing 5 grandkids ranging in age from 9 to 21. We are looking for a first floor room in order for the older ones to use & navigate the amenities in the resort. View is unimportant per se but we like sitting outside in the evenings and people watch. There is a walkway somewhere in front if the building and only one or perhaps two  ground floor rooms that fit the bill. I will try to structure the request in such a way that I make myself clear. Your input is invaluable. Thx


----------



## georgiagirl2

wdwlver said:


> Staying VGF2 lagoon view next month. Does anyone know if the ewp is viewable from there? I have a memory of seeing it as it’s performed in front  of poly but can’t remember clearly. Thanks


Yes, it is. We stayed in a theme park view and saw the EWP first, then as it moved toward the Poly, it was visible from the lagoon view rooms.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

ftmill said:


> An outlook I will try to emulate going forward. My first time at GFV will be in a rwo bedroom because I am bringing 5 grandkids ranging in age from 9 to 21. We are looking for a first floor room in order for the older ones to use & navigate the amenities in the resort. View is unimportant per se but we like sitting outside in the evenings and people watch. There is a walkway somewhere in front if the building and only one or perhaps two  ground floor rooms that fit the bill. I will try to structure the request in such a way that I make myself clear. Your input is invaluable. Thx


The elevators are quite good at VGF so even if the older ones are in scooters, it is not too bad to navigate around.   I think you would get a better view with an upper floor. I must add that we got a ground floor 2BR last time, and it was fine. There is shrubbery between you and the walkway, so it does not seem like people can just be looking into your room.


----------



## Jules123

After buying resale at BRV last year, addonitis struck and we just bought direct at GFV to get our blue card! So excited to book our first stay there next May!! I’ve dreamed of staying at the GF since our very first family trip many years ago!!


----------



## ftmill

miTnosnhoJ said:


> The elevators are quite good at VGF so even if the older ones are in scooters, it is not too bad to navigate around.   I think you would get a better view with an upper floor. I must add that we got a ground floor 2BR last time, and it was fine. There is shrubbery between you and the walkway, so it does not seem like people can just be looking into your room.


My first experience with DVC was with rented points and it was on the first floor and it was a memorable experience because there was easy access to the resort amenities.  Trying to replicate the ground floor experience…
Thanks for the information


----------



## mrsap

Jules123 said:


> After buying resale at BRV last year, addonitis struck and we just bought direct at GFV to get our blue card! So excited to book our first stay there next May!! I’ve dreamed of staying at the GF since our very first family trip many years ago!!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the Owners List!


----------



## Mexacajun

mrsap said:


> View attachment 525926
> 
> *The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Owners*
> 
> mrsap
> LoveMugsNPins
> DEDisneylover
> bobbiwoz
> dvc lover 1970
> mlayman
> lizdis1
> sweatandsteel
> BrianR
> Mumof4mice
> HMfan82
> Jack_Sparrow_NJ
> wesstcoastdvc
> Networth
> zebsterama
> S22
> BWV Dreamin
> bellecruiser
> DVCsloth
> skicks35
> Paul Stupin
> cgodzyk
> Luvears
> Sheldon C.
> past_or
> Hiddenmickey75
> salf777
> Joseph_TX
> CSLucas
> kungaloosh22
> ZerasPride
> sndral
> Boardwalk III
> stwaldman
> theww228
> ciaoaloha31
> cellomom
> disneyforsix
> Tbella
> Sandisw
> aka Charles
> LadybugsMum
> bcuinohio
> Disney Spaz
> disneyfan123
> Okw2020Soto
> BigBadBobbyH
> DisneyYannuzzFam
> Chuck96
> EilonwyWanderer
> OnThisMagicNight
> mamaofsix
> stitchsnk
> Little E
> varyth
> harmon54
> prncssjas
> petrola
> CarolMN
> CambrianExplosives
> DLR70
> disney_lover_UK
> Her Dotness
> disneylover81
> jppeek
> JulieBeeRN
> ssmerdel
> ftmill
> Jules123
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 525929​


Contract closes yesterday. Officially owners now!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## PolyRob

ftmill said:


> My first experience with DVC was with rented points and it was on the first floor and it was a memorable experience because there was easy access to the resort amenities.  Trying to replicate the ground floor experience…
> Thanks for the information


Was the experience on rented points also at VGF? Only asking because the villa building is removed from the main building and some amenities are actually on the 2nd floor of the main building.

@miTnosnhoJ made an excellent point about VGF elevators. There are 3 of them, they are fast, and they even talk to you "GOING DOWN!"


----------



## mrsap

Mexacajun said:


> Contract closes yesterday. Officially owners now!!! Woohoo!!!


and Congrats! I’ll add you to the Owners List!


----------



## ftmill

PolyRob said:


> Was the experience on rented points also at VGF? Only asking because the villa building is removed from the main building and some amenities are actually on the 2nd floor of the main building.
> 
> @miTnosnhoJ made an excellent point about VGF elevators. There are 3 of them, they are fast, and they even talk to you "GOING DOWN!"


Good question I didn’t consider but this was my *logic: (I I booked my first welcome home trip this AM with the help of this board THANK YOU’ALL for the help with borrowing points etc.)*
It was  broadwalk villas and as you know they didn’t have any covered areas to go out for dining which was a terrible inconvenience during afternoon showers.  The grandkids were young and it was easy to get them to and from the pool without getting into an elevator also it was a short walk to the lobby area to sit and people watch.  It was a memorable vacation and as little as they were they remember it all.
The next time we stayed was in BLT and it was a high floor and the elevator was crowded all the time because of the large disney families, such as ours.
 Now, those two “kids” are 18 and 21 with three other ones for a total of 5.  The two oldest want the pool experience and spa services (I know expensive but no more than disney tickets LOL) for half the time and they will be watching their 3 younger (over 10) siblings by the pool.  Five kids trying to get into an elevator often wet is a challenge.  I did everything I was told online today and then called to make the the comments for the room location.  Fingers crossed.  
PS View has never been as important to us because we don’t spend much time in the rooms but we do use spa services and pools and sometimes cabanas (these are too expensive for us though LOL)
THAN YOU ALL AND I LOOK FORWARD TO ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT WHICH PARKS TO BOOK AND HOW


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

PolyRob said:


> Was the experience on rented points also at VGF? Only asking because the villa building is removed from the main building and some amenities are actually on the 2nd floor of the main building.
> 
> @miTnosnhoJ made an excellent point about VGF elevators. There are 3 of them, they are fast, and they even talk to you "GOING DOWN!"


We always laugh when we hear “Going down!”  It sounds like the depressed character from Pixar’s “Inside Out”.  “Going Up” sounds like the chipper happy character.


----------



## PolyRob

ftmill said:


> Good question I didn’t consider but this was my *logic: (I I booked my first welcome home trip this AM with the help of this board THANK YOU’ALL for the help with borrowing points etc.)*
> It was  broadwalk villas and as you know they didn’t have any covered areas to go out for dining which was a terrible inconvenience during afternoon showers.  The grandkids were young and it was easy to get them to and from the pool without getting into an elevator also it was a short walk to the lobby area to sit and people watch.  It was a memorable vacation and as little as they were they remember it all.
> The next time we stayed was in BLT and it was a high floor and the elevator was crowded all the time because of the large disney families, such as ours.
> Now, those two “kids” are 18 and 21 with three other ones for a total of 5.  The two oldest want the pool experience and spa services (I know expensive but no more than disney tickets LOL) for half the time and they will be watching their 3 younger (over 10) siblings by the pool.  Five kids trying to get into an elevator often wet is a challenge.  I did everything I was told online today and then called to make the the comments for the room location.  Fingers crossed.
> PS View has never been as important to us because we don’t spend much time in the rooms but we do use spa services and pools and sometimes cabanas (these are too expensive for us though LOL)
> THAN YOU ALL AND I LOOK FORWARD TO ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT WHICH PARKS TO BOOK AND HOW


Completely understandable! If Spa and pool are important the VGF building is a great location and being on the first floor will let you walk right outside. Glad you got your room booked and you already got your request made.


----------



## gregskellington

I'm not sure if it's been posted (been away from the boards for awhile), so not sure if the board needs them, but I'm in a vaulted ceiling resort studio and can take some pictures of the layout.


----------



## Ensusieasm

gregskellington said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted (been away from the boards for awhile), so not sure if the board needs them, but I'm in a vaulted ceiling resort studio and can take some pictures of the layout.


Yes, I’d love to see photos of your resort studio!


----------



## gregskellington

Ensusieasm said:


> Yes, I’d love to see photos of your resort studio!



I'll be sure to take some. I was pretty surprised how different the layout seems from the typical layout I was seeing online.


----------



## mrsap

*First Look at Newly Redesigned Victoria & Albert’s Restaurant*

Disney has shared a first look at new details for the refreshed Victoria & Albert’s Restaurant. Victoria & Albert’s reopens July 28th at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort.


----------



## Sandisw

Well, my friends. My initial thoughts about the resort studios have proved trued. 

I do not like the set up. Having the microwave was a big deal and hoped that would be enough to overcome the other stuff..but the couch not facing the TV is silly. 

While the room is bigger, the two beds open all the time make it feel smaller to me. 

So, it’s back to my 1 bedrooms or two deluxe studios. We asked for but did not get connected rooms. We are next door to each other and here only one night.  

Got my January nights changed but 1 bedrooms are gone for February so looks like I do all nights at RIV!


----------



## PinkPixel

Sandisw said:


> Well, my friends. My initial thoughts about the resort studios have proved trued.
> 
> I do not like the set up. Having the microwave was a big deal and hoped that would be enough to overcome the other stuff..but the couch not facing the TV is silly.
> 
> While the room is bigger, the two beds open all the time make it feel smaller to me.
> 
> So, it’s back to my 1 bedrooms or two deluxe studios. We asked for but did not get connected rooms. We are next door to each other and here only one night.
> 
> Got my January nights changed but 1 bedrooms are gone for February so looks like I do all nights at RIV!


The resort side two queen rooms at GF have always had the couch on that side I think, ours is usually covered in bags and stuff. What does bother me about the room design of these new studios if it carries over to the rest of the rooms is that they moved the desk over to the closet/entrance area. We always use the chair and room service table under the desk to eat by the window and also be able to see the tv (my kids like that). So the new desk layout is very odd to me in the respect. Can you not order room service in DVC rooms?


----------



## RKS03

Sandisw said:


> Well, my friends. My initial thoughts about the resort studios have proved trued.
> 
> I do not like the set up. Having the microwave was a big deal and hoped that would be enough to overcome the other stuff..but the couch not facing the TV is silly.
> 
> While the room is bigger, the two beds open all the time make it feel smaller to me.
> 
> So, it’s back to my 1 bedrooms or two deluxe studios. We asked for but did not get connected rooms. We are next door to each other and here only one night.
> 
> Got my January nights changed but 1 bedrooms are gone for February so looks like I do all nights at RIV!


Are you using both beds? If not I wouldn’t expect many would prefer the setup of VGF2. I’m interested because I got stuck in pull out coach beds at BWV and HHI which were both fairly uncomfortable.  I won’t be pleased, however, if I don’t get my request for two connecting rooms.


----------



## Nursemanit

Sandisw said:


> Well, my friends. My initial thoughts about the resort studios have proved trued.
> 
> I do not like the set up. Having the microwave was a big deal and hoped that would be enough to overcome the other stuff..but the couch not facing the TV is silly.
> 
> While the room is bigger, the two beds open all the time make it feel smaller to me.
> 
> So, it’s back to my 1 bedrooms or two deluxe studios. We asked for but did not get connected rooms. We are next door to each other and here only one night.
> 
> Got my January nights changed but 1 bedrooms are gone for February so looks like I do all nights at RIV!


This, and the lack of a table or desk is why I backed out of my plan to Buy 150 VGF direct - As someone who is studio only - having 200 of the available studios in this layout will create a feeding frenzy for the deluxe studios.

As a solo traveler - I like to eat in my room- And I don't eat in bed or on a sofa. And since we are kinda pushed to get up at the crack of dawn and get on MDE for 7am - a desk would be nice.

 They could easily have made 50 of the studios in the usual DVC layout ( just freaking copy the Riveria layout) and I would be a direct owner and already have my points.

I would not be surprised to see that change happen in a future hard refurbishment.


----------



## Her Dotness

PinkPixel said:


> Can you not order room service in DVC rooms?


Currently, only the GF offers room service.

Yes, VGF1/2 can do room service.

We were tempted one day while there last fall but found the menu quite limited. Then, too, your tray was set outside your room rather than brought in and table set as is typical for the GF. Perhaps that's now changed since covid precautions seem to be largely a thing of the past.


----------



## Sandisw

PinkPixel said:


> The resort side two queen rooms at GF have always had the couch on that side I think, ours is usually covered in bags and stuff. What does bother me about the room design of these new studios if it carries over to the rest of the rooms is that they moved the desk over to the closet/entrance area. We always use the chair and room service table under the desk to eat by the window and also be able to see the tv (my kids like that). So the new desk layout is very odd to me in the respect. Can you not order room service in DVC rooms?



Yes, room service is available.  I realize that hotel rooms have this set up with the couch, but now with the way we relax in rooms and stuff, its not my cup of tea.  

And my room does not have that long table when you walk in so no chairs either.  

Wont be doing these again, which is sad, because I love the location of this compared to VGf1 because we use the courtyard pool.


----------



## DVCsloth

Sandisw said:


> Well, my friends. My initial thoughts about the resort studios have proved trued.
> 
> I do not like the set up. Having the microwave was a big deal and hoped that would be enough to overcome the other stuff..but the couch not facing the TV is silly.
> 
> While the room is bigger, the two beds open all the time make it feel smaller to me.
> 
> So, it’s back to my 1 bedrooms or two deluxe studios. We asked for but did not get connected rooms. We are next door to each other and here only one night.
> 
> Got my January nights changed but 1 bedrooms are gone for February so looks like I do all nights at RIV!


Was hoping not to hear that. I think Disney miscalculated on VGF2, maybe they can adjust the layout somehow if the get enough feedback. We really love VGF1, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandisw

To add, yes you can request a toaster!


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> This, and the lack of a table or desk is why I backed out of my plan to Buy 150 VGF direct - As someone who is studio only - having 200 of the available studios in this layout will create a feeding frenzy for the deluxe studios.
> 
> As a solo traveler - I like to eat in my room- And I don't eat in bed or on a sofa. And since we are kinda pushed to get up at the crack of dawn and get on MDE for 7am - a desk would be nice.
> 
> They could easily have made 50 of the studios in the usual DVC layout ( just freaking copy the Riveria layout) and I would be a direct owner and already have my points.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see that change happen in a future hard refurbishment.



They didn’t do that because this was a quick flip to get it for sale. But, I love my 1 bedrooms even solo so if I can’t get two deluxe studios, I will just get that.


----------



## Sandisw

DVCsloth said:


> Was hoping not to hear that. I think Disney miscalculated on VGF2, maybe they can adjust the layout somehow if the get enough feedback. We really love VGF1, fingers crossed.



The room I am in can’t be adjusted…I think it’s actually smaller than others because its a short entry way.  I do think they missed the mark.


----------



## PinkPixel

Sandisw said:


> The room I am in can’t be adjusted…I think it’s actually smaller than others because its a short entry way.  I do think they missed the mark.


Can you post picture of entry? Is this a standard view room? Thanks


----------



## Sandisw

PinkPixel said:


> Can you post picture of entry? Is this a standard view room? Thanks


Darn. We left already.


----------



## kmc8826

We just  returned from a two night stay last week.  (We did a super short stay for HS Moonlight Magic).  We loved the room! December 2019 we stayed one night in the hotel section; this refurbishment might be primarily cosmetic but it is an improvement from the  original rooms.  It is lovely.  

Since parallels are being made, I would say that if I am sleeping 4 or 5 in a studio I would take the resort studio layout hands down over the deluxe studios or the studios at Riviera or Polynesian. I had a standard view and probably one of the worst standard views of them all (2nd floor right over main door).  In the future I would probably not worry about saving points and would get lake view.  Just walking around the property it seems to me that would be the best way to guarantee a decent view from the balcony.  

Entryway was plenty large and iI loved the large table to put backpacks etc. on.  The bathroom was split with the sink separate.  (So two locations for private people to change).  The closet was big enough for a 13 year old girl to change her clothes in).  More importantly the beds were comfortable.  The couch/twin bed was a ton better than the pull down traditionally 5th sleeping surface (like in Riviera).  My 15 year old happily slept on it (she flat out has refused to sleep on other 5th beds).  I did not think the construction noise was bad; it was a lot worse at the pool.  

I initially bought DVC in 2018 because as a family of 5 my options for rooms were limited.  I bought for one bedrooms and potentially two bedrooms.  One queen bed and a couch bed never appealed at all.   Studios with five us even more than one night it is too much…however with VGF2 I definitely feel a family of 5 can feel comfortable and not cramped.  

As far as the complaint of the couch not facing the television that does not bother me.  It helps the room look a lot neater.  And honestly I do not go on vacation or go to Disney to watch television.  

I am happy I went as it made feel a lot better about buying the 150 points at VGF2 in March.  (I bought 150 as I wanted more than one user year).


----------



## PolyRob

kmc8826 said:


> We just  returned from a two night stay last week.  (We did a super short stay for HS Moonlight Magic).  We loved the room! December 2019 we stayed one night in the hotel section; this refurbishment might be primarily cosmetic but it is an improvement from the  original rooms.  It is lovely.
> 
> Since parallels are being made, I would say that if I am sleeping 4 or 5 in a studio I would take the resort studio layout hands down over the deluxe studios or the studios at Riviera or Polynesian. I had a standard view and probably one of the worst standard views of them all (2nd floor right over main door).  In the future I would probably not worry about saving points and would get lake view.  Just walking around the property it seems to me that would be the best way to guarantee a decent view from the balcony.
> 
> Entryway was plenty large and iI loved the large table to put backpacks etc. on.  The bathroom was split with the sink separate.  (So two locations for private people to change).  The closet was big enough for a 13 year old girl to change her clothes in).  More importantly the beds were comfortable.  The couch/twin bed was a ton better than the pull down traditionally 5th sleeping surface (like in Riviera).  My 15 year old happily slept on it (she flat out has refused to sleep on other 5th beds).  I did not think the construction noise was bad; it was a lot worse at the pool.
> 
> I initially bought DVC in 2018 because as a family of 5 my options for rooms were limited.  I bought for one bedrooms and potentially two bedrooms.  One queen bed and a couch bed never appealed at all.   Studios with five us even more than one night it is too much…however with VGF2 I definitely feel a family of 5 can feel comfortable and not cramped.
> 
> As far as the complaint of the couch not facing the television that does not bother me.  It helps the room look a lot neater.  And honestly I do not go on vacation or go to Disney to watch television.
> 
> I am happy I went as it made feel a lot better about buying the 150 points at VGF2 in March.  (I bought 150 as I wanted more than one user year).



So glad you enjoyed the resort studios! I always liked staying in BPK when it was on the cash side and I think the updates look fantastic!

It’s reassuring to hear the beds are comfy. I would have honestly purchased DVC sooner if resort studios were a category or if deluxe studios had the queen murphy bed rather than the sleeper sofa and pull down under the TV. That just doesn’t work for adults. I think this will be helpful for prospective members since it’s an easy transition from a cash deluxe resort room.

I am relieved to hear the entryway table was convenient. This was the one change I was most apprehensive about. I know the rooms at GF are big and the new closet location won’t take up too much space, but I felt like I could possibly miss the desk. It will be nice to drop all of my stuff on the table rather than using the couch for that.


----------



## Sandisw

Just want to add the room numbers..9520 and 9522 did not have the large table area when you enter. 

Also, small thing, but no paper towels! Never realized how important those are until you don’t have them.  

Also we did have bottled water we bought which was nice to use for the coffee maker.


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> Just want to add the room numbers..9520 and 9522 did not have the large table area when you enter.
> 
> Also, small thing, but no paper towels! Never realized how important those are until you don’t have them.
> 
> Also we did have bottled water we bought which was nice to use for the coffee maker.


Did you try requesting paper towels?


----------



## lowlight

Sandisw said:


> Just want to add the room numbers..9520 and 9522 did not have the large table area when you enter.
> 
> Also, small thing, but no paper towels! Never realized how important those are until you don’t have them.
> 
> Also we did have bottled water we bought which was nice to use for the coffee maker.



You know it never even occurred to me that there would be no paper towels.  I'm guessing there was no little yellow sponge and dish soap, either?  I hope you can request those since they are likely covered by dues.


----------



## CarolynFH

lowlight said:


> You know it never even occurred to me that there would be no paper towels.  I'm guessing there was no little yellow sponge and dish soap, either?  I hope you can request those since they are likely covered by dues.


There's no kitchenette in the resort studios, just a coffee pot and microwave - probably not any paper plates or dishes, just cups.  So what need would there be for the little yellow sponge and dish soap?  Probably the same reason for no paper towels - no kitchenette.  Heaven forbid that you'd want to wash the coffee pot and dry it with something other than one of the bath towels!


----------



## Sandisw

CarolynFH said:


> There's no kitchenette in the resort studios, just a coffee pot and microwave - probably not any paper plates or dishes, just cups.  So what need would there be for the little yellow sponge and dish soap?  Probably the same reason for no paper towels - no kitchenette.  Heaven forbid that you'd want to wash the coffee pot and dry it with something other than one of the bath towels!



They did have real mugs…two of them…and real glasses…4 of them.
The drawer also included some paper plates, bowls, and plastic wrapped silverware like the other studios.

But no other normal kitchenette items. Like dish soap and such because it doesn’t have one.  The coffee pot is the single cup so they don’t need washing, but I dirtied a few wash cloths when I did indeed spill the coffee.

Not sure how to wash out the cups and mugs…??? Honestly, for anyone who is used to some things in the deluxe studio, it may take planning when going to these.

I am sure some will enjoy them but it was definitely a one and done for me.


----------



## PopGirl26

It appears as though all of the 2br villas have now been refurbished. Is that correct? I just booked one for March and want to be sure we'll get a pull-down murphy in the living room, not a sofa bed!


----------



## Her Dotness

Sandisw said:


> Not sure how to wash out the cups and mugs…???


Never worried about washing any of them when we were non-DVC.

A quick rinse after use was good enough for us.

And if that didn't do it, that's what soap bars are for, rubbed around the inside edge, water added for some suds. Given a thorough rinse, works fine, IMO.


----------



## Sandisw

Her Dotness said:


> Never worried about washing any of them when we were non-DVC.
> 
> A quick rinse after use was good enough for us.
> 
> And if that didn't do it, that's what soap bars are for, rubbed around the inside edge, water added for some suds. Given a thorough rinse, works fine, IMO.



We normally drink a variety of drinks so washing happens.  Never thought of bar soap but still, having the dish soap and sponge, plus paper towels is something one gets used to having after staying DVC.

Little things, but definitely something to plan for if staying here if one is used to a normal studio.


----------



## Her Dotness

Sandisw said:


> We normally drink a variety of drinks so washing happens.  Never thought of bar soap but still, having the dish soap and sponge, plus paper towels is something one gets used to having after staying DVC.


Shows how antique I am. And, my family typically stayed in kitchen-equipped motels when I was a kid.

Some of those provided a box of Ivory soap flakes for dishwashing as this was before Ivory came out with liquid dish detergent.

Many of the rooms also had small Ivory soap bars. In a pinch, Mom would rub a bit inside the cup or glass and add water to wash it. Same soap, different form.


Sandisw said:


> Little things, but definitely something to plan for if staying here if one is used to a normal studio.


Yes, when it's been some time since you've stayed in a Disney regular room and are accustomed to the kitchenettes or full kitchens, it's easy to lose that "fake it" mentality.


----------



## DVCsloth

Sandisw said:


> They did have real mugs…two of them…and real glasses…4 of them.
> The drawer also included some paper plates, bowls, and plastic wrapped silverware like the other studios.
> 
> But no other normal kitchenette items. Like dish soap and such because it doesn’t have one.  The coffee pot is the single cup so they don’t need washing, but I dirtied a few wash cloths when I did indeed spill the coffee.
> 
> Not sure how to wash out the cups and mugs…??? Honestly, for anyone who is used to some things in the deluxe studio, it may take planning when going to these.
> 
> I am sure some will enjoy them but it was definitely a one and done for me.


That's kind of how I feel about it. We love VGF1 studios and 1BR's. Probably going to be using our points for VGF points for SAP if we have trouble getting into the original building.
We're going in September so I will try to take a look for myself if they will have a model available.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

We just stayed in a vaulted room and the layout was different and a little disappointing. Standard Resort Studio Room #9528 (I thought I took photos but I can’t find them now.) The room was still beautiful! The entry was tight and narrow and the desk was connected to the dresser and didn’t have the mirror. We were only there for two nights so it wasn’t a huge deal, but having 3 daughters I was counting on that area for my teenager to be able to do her hair and makeup. We didn’t have any issues with noise inside the room. (I heard the walls were thin. Our room was NOT a connecting room.)
They were having a DVC Castmember party our first night and the music from it was so loud at the quiet pool. This was our  night to enjoy the pool and watch the fireworks. We ended up walking to the dock to watch instead.   
Then, the next morning (our morning to sleep in) we were awakened at 7 am by them roofing Boca Chica. We were in the room closest to it and they were roofing the end section closest to us. 
We were able to enjoy Moonlight Magic at AK our second night. It was little crazy in the beginning with cast members not really knowing what was going on as far as the popcorn buckets, snack certificates, and complimentary ice cream (at least at the few places we tried). However, by the time the party actually started, everything seemed pretty smooth. We really enjoyed the evening! We were able to ride Expedition Everest 3x and Flight of Passage and Navi River Journey once. The bus situation back to VGF was also a little disappointing. At the end of the night, we waited over 20 minutes for a bus and the line was so long that the people in front of us made it on but we did not. We definitely had the longest line as I looked around. I think maybe because VGF and PVB share a bus.  Another bus came about 5 minutes later though and we had seats this way, so it was definitely worth waiting.
While our experience with VGF had its ups and downs, we all agreed that the room, hallways, and lobby were absolutely beautiful and we’re glad we stayed there! We loved how close the rooms were to the elevator and how close it was to the main building (although when it was raining, we did miss the covered walkway). As a family of 5, we prefer more space, but I wanted to try the the new rooms. In the future, we would probably book connecting rooms or stay in a larger villa in the original building. While we use all of the sleeping areas, the room did seem smaller than BCV (which we switched to after.). I was concerned after staying at VGF, we would be disappointed in the “tired” smaller studios at BCV. (We had only stayed in a 2 bedroom there previously.) The room had a lot more space in the entry (so much so that one of my girls slept on a twin size air mattress in that area so she didn’t have to share a bed with one of her sisters).
Our view from BCV wasn’t much better (we faced a road) than VGF, but it was quieter as there wasn’t any construction. I know someone has to get these rooms and we weren’t there long enough that we really used the balcony anyway. So again, not a big deal.  Once again, we were close to the elevator which is nice when we were schlepping our bags back and forth to the car. This was a last minute trip (booked about 40 days out) that I was able to piece together by stalking the site, so I was happy that we were able to stay and make it work. (I did NOT make any room requests, so that may have been the reason that we had these views and rooms. Since I pieced the rooms together, I had to wait for Member Services to link them. I called three different times waiting about a week between each before they were able to just link them while I was on the phone since I was within 5 days at that point.) I never could get our 3rd night at VGF and our last two nights became available at BCV around the 7 day mark, so we decided to just switch so as not to have to move 3 times. My entire family enjoyed VGF. It was the first time all 5 of us had stayed there. (I had stayed previously with my oldest.) They even asked if we could just stay and not switch to BCV which says a lot because they LOVE Stormalong Bay.
We have now stayed at PVB, VGF2, and BCV in studios in the past year and think they all have their pros and cons, but would gladly stay in any of them again. (I have been saving our points for the VGF Grand Villa in December! I can’t wait to surprise my girls and nephew! It will be his first trip and is only a few days before his 7th birthday!  )
I think trips are what you make them. We can focus on the negatives or the positives! Owning DVC has made it easier for me to know that we will be back and not feel like everything has to be perfect. I prefer to be Pollyanna and be thankful we were able to go and enjoy our time together as a family!! I can’t wait for December!


----------



## GGGT

Returned on 7/23 and stayed in one of the Resort Studios, room 9125. Seemed more spacious than the regular studios and of course, fresh and clean. The construction was unobtrusive and we didn’t notice any excessive noise. 

The CM's were good and resort was spotless. We spent most of our time at the Pools and in a Cabana.


----------



## sndral

GGGT said:


> Returned on 7/23 and stayed in one of the Resort Studios, room 9125. Seemed more spacious than the regular studios and of course, fresh and clean. The construction was unobtrusive and we didn’t notice any excessive noise.
> 
> The CM's were good and resort was spotless. We spent most of our time at the Pools and in a Cabana.
> View attachment 689777View attachment 689778


They are more spacious - 447 sq. ft. in the resort studios v. 374 sq. ft. in the original deluxe studios. 
Thanks for mentioning this, I’ve read a lot of resort studio bashing v. deluxe studios & no one’s mentioned the size difference. I’ve wondered if that was due to the layout or having 2 beds making the resort studios seem the same size as the deluxe studios or if the resort studio naysayers haven’t actually stayed in deluxe studios & can’t compare, so it‘s nice to have the perspective of someone who’s enjoyed both types.


----------



## GGGT

sndral said:


> They are more spacious - 447 sq. ft. in the resort studios v. 374 sq. ft. in the original deluxe studios.
> Thanks for mentioning this, I’ve read a lot of resort studio bashing v. deluxe studios & no one’s mentioned the size difference. I’ve wondered if that was due to the layout or having 2 beds making the resort studios seem the same size as the deluxe studios or if the resort studio naysayers haven’t actually stayed in deluxe studios & can’t compare, so it‘s nice to have the perspective of someone who’s enjoyed both types.



Yes, the biggest space distinction we noticed was the space around the beds. In the Regular Studios the bed was uncomfortably close to the wall. We're normally in a 1BR or a GV when it's all 12 of us so I've not stayed in the VGF studios that often.


----------



## deneenlee83

We just returned from GF 2.  We were assigned to room 9517- 5th Floor -Lagoon View (picture attached).  We requested a different room due to the lack of a balcony.   We moved to the 2nd floor (9225) and had a great experience.  We requested and received a toaster, bowls, and wine glasses.  We loved how close we were to the main lobby and pools.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys!! Checked in this morning!! Was still at Boardwalk when our Room Ready text came, so that was great start to the day!! (Around 10:30am!) Rooms are BEAUTIFUL  Love our view!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Hi all,

Looking for Resort Studio room suggestions for an October trip. Standard View, would love: pool view, not ground level or too close to lobby noise, and also a full balcony.  We usually get Boardwalk view at BWV so I’m a bit spoiled  . I don’t need exact room numbers but if I could get a range of room numbers or best way to request this with member services I would be most grateful!  I’ve tried touring plans images but am just not familiar enough with the building. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Ensusieasm

deneenlee83 said:


> We just returned from GF 2.  We were assigned to room 9517- 5th Floor -Lagoon View (picture attached).  We requested a different room due to the lack of a balcony.   We moved to the 2nd floor (9225) and had a great experience.  We requested and received a toaster, bowls, and wine glasses.  We loved how close we were to the main lobby and pools.  View attachment 691121View attachment 691122


Yikes! That is a very weird looking sofa. If I get that instead of a balcony I will be greatly disappointed!


----------



## DVCsloth

We're going to give it a try, 1-night next month then over to VGF1 for 7 nights in a 1br.


----------



## sndral

Ensusieasm said:


> Yikes! That is a very weird looking sofa. If I get that instead of a balcony I will be greatly disappointed!


Me too - if I care enough about the view to pay the extra points for Lagoon View then I’m going to want to enjoy said view from a comfortable spot rather than craning my head sideways as I sit on an uncomfortable looking sofa w/ my back to the view .
They need to reclassify the non balcony studios, maybe they could call them ‘substandard views’ and offset them by charging more for the larger turret studios .


----------



## PinkPixel

GGGT said:


> Returned on 7/23 and stayed in one of the Resort Studios, room 9125. Seemed more spacious than the regular studios and of course, fresh and clean. The construction was unobtrusive and we didn’t notice any excessive noise.
> 
> The CM's were good and resort was spotless. We spent most of our time at the Pools and in a Cabana.
> View attachment 689777View attachment 689778


Is this ground floor, lagoon view?


----------



## GGGT

PinkPixel said:


> Is this ground floor, lagoon view?



It is.


----------



## mrsap

It was mentioned by a PP you will not get paper towels in BPK… although they were not in our room upon arrival, if you request  them, they will bring them to you! They also gave me a sponge and dish soap.


----------



## PinkPixel

mrsap said:


> It was mentioned by a PP you will not get paper towels in BPK… although they were not in our room upon arrival, if you request  them, they will bring them to you!


As a repeat cash stay person at GF (spending way too much for club level and TP view rooms), looking into DVC, being scared by the cost and commitment, seeing a post about requesting paper towels has me genuinely confused. I don't understand DVC. I have no meaning to this post other then I just don't understand it...yet.


----------



## mrsap

PinkPixel said:


> As a repeat cash stay person at GF (spending way too much for club level and TP view rooms), looking into DVC, being scared by the cost and commitment, seeing a post about requesting paper towels has me genuinely confused. I don't understand DVC. I have no meaning to this post other then I just don't understand it...yet.


There is no kitchenette in the BPK building… so a sponge, dish soap and paper towels were not a standard issue for this room. However, when I asked for paper towels, they also provided a sponge and dish soap, although I did not request it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCsloth said:


> That's kind of how I feel about it. We love VGF1 studios and 1BR's. Probably going to be using our points for VGF points for SAP if we have trouble getting into the original building.
> We're going in September so I will try to take a look for myself if they will have a model available.


I don’t have many VGF points, but I agree they will be SAP if I can’t get into the original building.  Now, I am happy to say that we have a one bedroom for our December weekend stay, and just a short one night Easter stay to see the Easter Eggs.  

I don’t like the pool, not large or deep enough for my tastes, so, I never expected long VGF stays, but I have been pleased so far.  We also enjoy Kona for breakfast, and that’s a quick ECV ride over.


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> It was mentioned by a PP you will not get paper towels in BPK… although they were not in our room upon arrival, if you request  them, they will bring them to you! They also gave me a sponge and dish soap.
> 
> View attachment 691595



Good to know they can get them. But it doesn’t help when you spill something and need them only to realize they are not there!  LOL

Maybe they should prepare little kits with those things and put in the rooms!


----------



## DVCsloth

bobbiwoz said:


> I don’t have many VGF points, but I agree they will be SAP if I can’t get into the original building.  Now, I am happy to say that we have a one bedroom for our December weekend stay, and just a short one night Easter stay to see the Easter Eggs.
> 
> I don’t like the pool, not large or deep enough for my tastes, so, I never expected long VGF stays, but I have been pleased so far.  We also enjoy Kona for breakfast, and that’s a quick ECV ride over.


We just added 1 night at BPK SV studio at the beginning of our trip to try out the new rooms, then over to the Villas for 7 nights SV 1br. We like to alternate at VGF between 1br and studios depending on how many points we have at the time. We'll see how the new rooms are, don't see me staying there more than a few nights though. We really like the original Villas so hoping for the best.


----------



## mrsap

Sandisw said:


> Good to know they can get them. But it doesn’t help when you spill something and need them only to realize they are not there!  LOL
> 
> Maybe they should prepare little kits with those things and put in the rooms!


That’s why I love the Dis boards… thanks to your post, I asked in advance, and have them just in case. So thank you


----------



## Her Dotness

PinkPixel said:


> As a repeat cash stay person at GF (spending way too much for club level and TP view rooms), looking into DVC, being scared by the cost and commitment, seeing a post about requesting paper towels has me genuinely confused. I don't understand DVC. I have no meaning to this post other then I just don't understand it...yet.


Ah, yes, sounds like us in the past. We always stayed in the RPC and had TP view rooms a few times.

Maybe I can encourage you by telling you that we broke even on our initial buy-in in a mere two years. Usually, it takes anywhere from 6-10 years. However, that obviously depends upon where you stayed most. Feels rather nice after break-even to know that your main room cost is your annual dues. We think of it as a free stay, comparatively. 

What you might miss as we sometimes do are those CL niceties like daily mousekeeping, the turndown service, and all the lounge food, particularly that gorgeous continental breakfast. And being in the main building, where I enjoyed popping to the lounge of an evening to listen to the orchestra with a drink and goodies.

It would be marvelous if VGF had a CL as does AKV, but sadly, no. You can get room service to either BPK or VGF1, though, which eases the pain a bit.

If you decide to invest in DVC, I expect you'll appreciate the value, but like us may never be reconciled to the absence of CL goodies. We regard the lack as providing more money for dining at V&A's.


----------



## Skicks35

Wife and I spent the last week in July at the VGF2 for an anniversary stay (6 nights; lagoon view: 9429).

Loved the vaulted ceilings, and the lake view: was pleasantly surprised that we were actually able to see Harmonious fireworks from the balcony!  I’m not sure how many of these rooms can, as any further East and you could be blocked by the island trees and rooms further West could be blocked by the middle part of BPK itself.

One quirk to the layout was there was no separate desk/mirror in the entryway.  The desk and dresser are connected under a solid countertop (we liked this more as it gave us a ton of counter space for all our park essentials).  Also, the closet is in the entryway, before the coffee maker and desk, and not by the beds.

Overall, it was another great trip.  I think we decided that, after all things considered, we like these rooms more than the deluxe studios.  Can’t wait to stay there again.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

Skicks35 said:


> Wife and I spent the last week in July at the VGF2 for an anniversary stay (6 nights; lagoon view: 9429).
> 
> Loved the vaulted ceilings, and the lake view: was pleasantly surprised that we were actually able to see Harmonious fireworks from the balcony!  I’m not sure how many of these rooms can, as any further East and you could be blocked by the island trees and rooms further West could be blocked by the middle part of BPK itself.
> 
> One quirk to the layout was there was no separate desk/mirror in the entryway.  The desk and dresser are connected under a solid countertop (we liked this more as it gave us a ton of counter space for all our park essentials).  Also, the closet is in the entryway, before the coffee maker and desk, and not by the beds.
> 
> Overall, it was another great trip.  I think we decided that, after all things considered, we like these rooms more than the deluxe studios.  Can’t wait to stay there again.



The vaulted ceilings really make this room stand out - thank you so much for posting some great pictures!


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Skicks35 said:


> Wife and I spent the last week in July at the VGF2 for an anniversary stay (6 nights; lagoon view: 9429).
> 
> Loved the vaulted ceilings, and the lake view: was pleasantly surprised that we were actually able to see Harmonious fireworks from the balcony!  I’m not sure how many of these rooms can, as any further East and you could be blocked by the island trees and rooms further West could be blocked by the middle part of BPK itself.
> 
> One quirk to the layout was there was no separate desk/mirror in the entryway.  The desk and dresser are connected under a solid countertop (we liked this more as it gave us a ton of counter space for all our park essentials).  Also, the closet is in the entryway, before the coffee maker and desk, and not by the beds.
> 
> Overall, it was another great trip.  I think we decided that, after all things considered, we like these rooms more than the deluxe studios.  Can’t wait to stay there again.


Did you have the round mirror by the counter top in the room?  (or another mirror in the room in addition to the bathroom mirror?)  Thank you!!


----------



## PinkPixel

Skicks35 said:


> Wife and I spent the last week in July at the VGF2 for an anniversary stay (6 nights; lagoon view: 9429).
> 
> Loved the vaulted ceilings, and the lake view: was pleasantly surprised that we were actually able to see Harmonious fireworks from the balcony!  I’m not sure how many of these rooms can, as any further East and you could be blocked by the island trees and rooms further West could be blocked by the middle part of BPK itself.
> 
> One quirk to the layout was there was no separate desk/mirror in the entryway.  The desk and dresser are connected under a solid countertop (we liked this more as it gave us a ton of counter space for all our park essentials).  Also, the closet is in the entryway, before the coffee maker and desk, and not by the beds.
> 
> Overall, it was another great trip.  I think we decided that, after all things considered, we like these rooms more than the deluxe studios.  Can’t wait to stay there again.


Great room, I love those vaulted ceilings also! Did you eat in your room at all? Wondering how people are eating without the small table that used to be under the desk in the cash rooms that these replaced.


----------



## Skicks35

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Did you have the round mirror by the counter top in the room?  (or another mirror in the room in addition to the bathroom mirror?)  Thank you!!


No - the big round mirror in all the show rooms was not in our room.  I was surprised by this, and I suppose it could come eventually, but that seems like an odd thing to add so far passed the re-opening of the building.

The only other mirror outside of the bathroom was the full length one inside the closet.


----------



## Skicks35

PinkPixel said:


> Great room, I love those vaulted ceilings also! Did you eat in your room at all? Wondering how people are eating without the small table that used to be under the desk in the cash rooms that these replaced.


We did not eat anything substantial in the room (unless you consider Gideon's cookies substantial.. ).

That said, it was painfully obvious how difficult/odd it would be to eat a full meal in these rooms (unless you are by yourself)..  The small round table doesn't really work with the couch (it would work better with chairs, or if there was a sliding TV tray that had a stand that could slide under the couch or something) and your only other option (the desk) gives you a great view of the wall about 12 inches away.  Nothing comfortable where two people face each other.  I suppose the balcony could work, but that's not ideal either.

We don't usually eat much in the room as it's just the two of us, but I can see how this would be an annoyance for a lot of people.


----------



## Sandisw

Skicks35 said:


> No - the big round mirror in all the show rooms was not in our room.  I was surprised by this, and I suppose it could come eventually, but that seems like an odd thing to add so far passed the re-opening of the building.
> 
> The only other mirror outside of the bathroom was the full length one inside the closet.



This sounds like the SV room that I stayed it.  It did have the vaulted ceiling but no table/mirror.  I think it is just the layout of this style room.


----------



## Her Dotness

We've a dear nephew getting married next year who assures us his fiancée is as much of a Disney fan as he so are considering offering them a stay with us in a 2br dedicated as a gift in a few years.

The VGF floorplans show *1112 as an HA lakeview dedicated 2br* and *1424 as an HA standard view*.

The catch is DH prefers a roll-in shower to the tub-shower combo with bench.

Has anyone stayed in either of these? Does one have a roll-in shower, preferably off the master bedroom but doable if it isn't?

TIA much for this essential info.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Her Dotness said:


> We've a dear nephew getting married next year who assures us his fiancée is as much of a Disney fan as he so are considering offering them a stay with us in a 2br dedicated as a gift in a few years.
> 
> The VGF floorplans show *1112 as an HA lakeview dedicated 2br* and *1424 as an HA standard view*.
> 
> The catch is DH prefers a roll-in shower to the tub-shower combo with bench.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in either of these? Does one have a roll-in shower, preferably off the master bedroom but doable if it isn't?
> 
> TIA much for this essential info.



Is it that you'd like to know what room you'd have when booking the roll-in shower?  I believe the booking tool has only ever shown lock-offs at VGF to have roll in showers so 1112 probably is not.  I have only been in an HA studio at VGF but it had the tub so wouldn't complete a lock-off of the category you're looking for.


----------



## Her Dotness

We were wondering if we'd need to be certain we've sufficient points for the lake view because only it has the roll-in shower.

All the roll-in shower VGF villas we've stayed in were lake view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Her Dotness said:


> We were wondering if we'd need to be certain we've sufficient points for the lake view because only it has the roll-in shower.
> 
> All the roll-in shower VGF villas we've stayed in were lake view.


The booking tool has a selection for lock-off standard view with roll in shower so it would seem both view types have that.   That is what I have used to determine what is available since they caught up with requirements and started having online booking for HA rooms vs having to call in.


----------



## deneenlee83

Ensusieasm said:


> Yikes! That is a very weird looking sofa. If I get that instead of a balcony I will be greatly disappointed!


We had no problem getting another room. A cast member called me back within ten minutes and we were in a new room a few minutes later. I shared the picture because I was not aware of this layout.   I was disappointed because we were excited for lagoon view and you had to stand up near the window to even see it.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, so walking back from the boat and the lights are on in Boca Chica… looking in, the beds look like the same exact beds as shown earlier from my room in Big Pine Key! The chandelier also appears to be the same. I know it’s probably hard to tell from these pictures but it looks exactly like my BPK room from here. I asked the cast member and they did confirm they will be the same as BPK. Take that for what it’s worth.


----------



## CarolynFH

deneenlee83 said:


> We had no problem getting another room. A cast member called me back within ten minutes and we were in a new room a few minutes later. I shared the picture because I was not aware of this layout.   I was disappointed because we were excited for lagoon view and you had to stand up near the window to even see it.


So now there’s Theme Park view of a tree, and Lagoon view of a sofa. I’m looking forward to seeing more interesting views!


----------



## PolyRob

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, so walking back from the boat and the lights are on in Boca Chica… looking in, the beds look like the same exact beds as shown earlier from my room in Big Pine Key! The chandelier also appears to be the same. I know it’s probably hard to tell from these pictures but it looks exactly like my BPK room from here. I asked the cast member and they did confirm they will be the same as BPK. Take that for what it’s worth.


Excellent sleuthing!


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys!

So we are on our way home from a great vacation!! I wanted to give you our thoughts on BPK. 

Room is BEAUTIFUL. I love how clean it looks/feels with the flooring as opposed to a full carpet. Beds were comfortable, but pillows still not as good as BWV’s! Lobby is beautifully updated as well. LOVE the lighted bathroom mirror!! (Just a little blinding, though, first thing in the morning!!)  Shower is great, love the rain shower head. 

Now I don’t like to say anything negative about any of my Disney stays… especially at The Grand, because it’s not only our home resort, but it’s also our FAVORITE resort all around, but here are our dislikes…

1) The Beverage “Cooler”… it did not cool our beverages  I think we had too many items and it wasn’t getting cold enough. We asked housekeeping what the lowest temperature it goes down to, and they said 60 degrees!!! I don’t think that’s accurate, especially when we saw videos of others showing the temp. at 34 degrees - but regardless of that, it’s SMALL. We are DVC Members… that “fridge” will not cut it for most families who plan to have morning breakfast and/or even lunches in their room. Our family had 3 different types of milk alone! lol Happened to talk to a Cast Member one night and she asked how we liked the rooms and mentioned the beverage cooler and she said they get a lot of complaints, including letters, regarding them. 

2) The garbage. If any of you have stayed at Gran Destino Tower lately, you’re given this split small half recycle, half garbage pail and it’s pretty useless. We personally like to buy a bunch of stuff when staying DVC and we accumulate a bit of trash. The trash was overflowing every day. 

(Not my photo, took a screenshot from a video of the garbage/beverage cooler)



3) Lack of a table wasn’t a huge issue for us, since we mostly eat out, but it would have been nice to sit and eat breakfast at one. Kids would take turns eating on the little one in front of the couch or DS pulled the desk bench in front of the TV while eating. I would just have mine outside on the balcony, DH just stood and had his every day. 

So, those were the main inconveniences of the new rooms for our family. Just wanted to be honest and share. They were not dealbreakers for us, however, we will most likely only stay there if we can’t get VGF 1.


----------



## lowlight

mrsap said:


> 1) The Beverage “Cooler”… it did not cool our beverages  I think we had too many items and it wasn’t getting cold enough. We asked housekeeping what the lowest temperature it goes down to, and they said 60 degrees!!! I don’t think that’s accurate, especially when we saw videos of others showing the temp. at 34 degrees - but regardless of that, it’s SMALL. We are DVC Members… that “fridge” will not cut it for most families who plan to have morning breakfast and/or even lunches in their room. Our family had 3 different types of milk alone! lol Happened to talk to a Cast Member one night and she asked how we liked the rooms and mentioned the beverage cooler and she said they get a lot of complaints, including letters, regarding them.



Thanks for the information.  I have a stay coming up and I need milk in my room.   I wouldn’t be a DVC owner if I knew the future was beverage coolers instead of mini fridges.


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

Currently I have a resort studio Lagoon View booked and I am on a waitlist for a Deluxe Studio Lake View.    Should I really care if my waitlist is fulfilled?  Being on the water is the view the same?   Also has the Deluxe Studios also been refurbished or just the Resort Studios?  I guess I am just trying to figure out the advantage to one over the other.   The pictures of the new Resort Studios look pretty nice.   I do want to see the electrical parade hoping it does Lagoon and Lake.  Also read some do not have a balcony.    That is a must for Morning coffee. Thank you


----------



## mrsap

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> Currently I have a resort studio Lagoon View booked and I am on a waitlist for a Deluxe Studio Lake View.    Should I really care if my waitlist is fulfilled?  Being on the water is the view the same?   Also has the Deluxe Studios also been refurbished or just the Resort Studios?  I guess I am just trying to figure out the advantage to one over the other.   The pictures of the new Resort Studios look pretty nice.   I do want to see the electrical parade hoping it does Lagoon and Lake.  Thank you


The Deluxe Studios have also been refurbished!! Here is the 3D Walkthrough  *HERE*.

I mentioned a couple of the differences a couple posts up. Another is the Deluxe Studio has a kitchenette, Resort Studio does not. It did not bother us not having it, although we thought it would. Deluxe has a Full Coffee Pot, Studio has a Keurig single serve. Deluxe has a Murphy Bed for the 2nd sleeper and a small fold down bed for 3rd, Resort  has a 2nd queen bed and a fold down couch. Deluxe has a second shower area, Resort does not. To name a few. Page 1 has some additional information and some room views, which might help. Good luck deciding!


----------



## CarolynFH

lowlight said:


> Thanks for the information.  I have a stay coming up and I need milk in my room.   I wouldn’t be a DVC owner if I knew the future was beverage coolers instead of mini fridges.


I've read that you can request a refrigerator to replace the beverage cooler, but I'm not sure how often that request is met. 

I think that any DVC member who's affected by having a beverage cooler instead of a refrigerator needs to email DVC and tell them.  Especially owners of VGF, although my understanding is that beverage coolers are replacing refrigerators in studios in other DVC resorts also.


----------



## julie-o

I’m considering buying direct at VGF. I’m wondering if people have still had trouble booking studios now that VGF2 is open. We’d mostly want studios with an occasional 1 bedroom. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## sndral

julie-o said:


> I’m considering buying direct at VGF. I’m wondering if people have still had trouble booking studios now that VGF2 is open. We’d mostly want studios with an occasional 1 bedroom. Thanks for any thoughts!


I think it’s too soon to really know. Before they converted BPK, VGF had 47 studios total, once it’s sold out BPK will add 202 studios, thus my guess is that the smaller deluxe studios & all larger villas in the original building will still be hard to book - perhaps even more challenging than in the past & that the newly added resort studios in BPK will be comparatively easier to book. But that’s just my idle speculation based on the number of villas in each category/building.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

CarolynFH said:


> I've read that you can request a refrigerator to replace the beverage cooler, but I'm not sure how often that request is met.
> 
> I think that any DVC member who's affected by having a beverage cooler instead of a refrigerator needs to email DVC and tell them.  Especially owners of VGF, although my understanding is that beverage coolers are replacing refrigerators in studios in other DVC resorts also.


Is there a preferred email address to use for comments to DVC?  I’d be happy to send along such a request.

Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Is there a preferred email address to use for comments to DVC?  I’d be happy to send along such a request.
> 
> Thank you!


You can send email via the Contact Us link on the member website, or to dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com.


----------



## Nursemanit

Just got 3 consecutive nights in a SV Deluxe studio for Aug 30-Sept2 today - Stalking works as they were not there this morning. Only a TP view studio for 1 night was available in BPK.


----------



## Sandisw

julie-o said:


> I’m considering buying direct at VGF. I’m wondering if people have still had trouble booking studios now that VGF2 is open. We’d mostly want studios with an occasional 1 bedroom. Thanks for any thoughts!



It is probably too early to tell how much of an impact it will have because there are still alot of unsold points, but I can say that the deluxe studio SV is gone many nights when the others are available, so I do think that the studios in the main building will be harder to get as we go along.

Not necessarily right at 11 months at 8 am every day of the year, but I bet they won't last as long as they used to.  1 bedrooms, so far, seem to be okay but I never really watched until close to 7 months because we didn't own VGF, but now that we do, and that is what we will be booking, I have started to pay attention.


----------



## Mexacajun

Really excited. Just booked my first stay ever at Grand Floridian. Just booked a 2bdrm the week after Easter. Always wanted to stay here and never thought I would. DVC is making it possible!!


----------



## Her Dotness

Give my love to the penguins fountain.

I was sooooo disappointed that it was surrounded by potted trees when we stayed there in November. Undergoing cleaning and maintenance, but still <pout! pout!>, did they have to do that while we were there?


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Has anyone had success requesting a mini fridge for a BPK room?  It will be a huge improvement for our 9 day stay.

Also I think I will amend our room request.  Does BPK floors 1-4 have a full balcony for the standard view rooms?  It looks like the top floor may not so may just request floors 1-4 (right now I requested highest floor available which I think may backfire on me).


----------



## kmc8826

Her Dotness said:


> Give my love to the penguins fountain.
> 
> I was sooooo disappointed that it was surrounded by potted trees when we stayed there in November. Undergoing cleaning and maintenance, but still <pout! pout!>, did they have to do that while we were there?


They had the potted plants around it last month (mid July) too. How long does cleaning and maintenance take?


----------



## Her Dotness

kmc8826 said:


> They had the potted plants around it last month (mid July) too. How long does cleaning and maintenance take?


Huh. Maybe something went wrong with the plumbing? It is a nearly 10-year-old building.

The fountain had been drained when we were there with people seated inside the surrounding pool doing who knew what. All I observed was two people talking so assumed it was a regular maintenance. Perhaps they were trying instead to figure out how to fix something.


----------



## disneyfan150

mrsap said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So we are on our way home from a great vacation!! I wanted to give you our thoughts on BPK.
> 
> Room is BEAUTIFUL. I love how clean it looks/feels with the flooring as opposed to a full carpet. Beds were comfortable, but pillows still not as good as BWV’s! Lobby is beautifully updated as well. LOVE the lighted bathroom mirror!! (Just a little blinding, though, first thing in the morning!!)  Shower is great, love the rain shower head.
> 
> Now I don’t like to say anything negative about any of my Disney stays… especially at The Grand, because it’s not only our home resort, but it’s also our FAVORITE resort all around, but here are our dislikes…
> 
> 1) The Beverage “Cooler”… it did not cool our beverages  I think we had too many items and it wasn’t getting cold enough. We asked housekeeping what the lowest temperature it goes down to, and they said 60 degrees!!! I don’t think that’s accurate, especially when we saw videos of others showing the temp. at 34 degrees - but regardless of that, it’s SMALL. We are DVC Members… that “fridge” will not cut it for most families who plan to have morning breakfast and/or even lunches in their room. Our family had 3 different types of milk alone! lol Happened to talk to a Cast Member one night and she asked how we liked the rooms and mentioned the beverage cooler and she said they get a lot of complaints, including letters, regarding them.
> 
> 2) The garbage. If any of you have stayed at Gran Destino Tower lately, you’re given this split small half recycle, half garbage pail and it’s pretty useless. We personally like to buy a bunch of stuff when staying DVC and we accumulate a bit of trash. The trash was overflowing every day.
> 
> (Not my photo, took a screenshot from a video of the garbage/beverage cooler)
> 
> View attachment 692683
> 
> 3) Lack of a table wasn’t a huge issue for us, since we mostly eat out, but it would have been nice to sit and eat breakfast at one. Kids would take turns eating on the little one in front of the couch or DS pulled the desk bench in front of the TV while eating. I would just have mine outside on the balcony, DH just stood and had his every day.
> 
> So, those were the main inconveniences of the new rooms for our family. Just wanted to be honest and share. They were not dealbreakers for us, however, we will most likely only stay there if we can’t get VGF 1.


Were you able to drink your milk, or was it too warm? I need cream for morning coffee. Our cooler/fridge is always crammed with water, juice, and some soda.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

daisylovesdisney said:


> Has anyone had success requesting a mini fridge for a BPK room?  It will be a huge improvement for our 9 day stay.
> 
> Also I think I will amend our room request.  Does BPK floors 1-4 have a full balcony for the standard view rooms?  It looks like the top floor may not so may just request floors 1-4 (right now I requested highest floor available which I think may backfire on me).


Floor 1 is a patio. Not a balcony. Pretty roomy but a standard view


----------



## Sandisw

daisylovesdisney said:


> Has anyone had success requesting a mini fridge for a BPK room?  It will be a huge improvement for our 9 day stay.
> 
> Also I think I will amend our room request.  Does BPK floors 1-4 have a full balcony for the standard view rooms?  It looks like the top floor may not so may just request floors 1-4 (right now I requested highest floor available which I think may backfire on me).



We were top floor and had a balcony.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyfan150 said:


> Were you able to drink your milk, or was it too warm? I need cream for morning coffee. Our cooler/fridge is always crammed with water, juice, and some soda.



They are small and do not hold much. I had to remove the shelves to stack a few things to make it doable. We were there one night only.  

We always split stay but have the few things we get for breakfast. We didn’t have room for the drinks.


----------



## tidefan

Sandisw said:


> It is probably too early to tell how much of an impact it will have because there are still alot of unsold points, but I can say that the deluxe studio SV is gone many nights when the others are available, so I do think that the studios in the main building will be harder to get as we go along.
> 
> Not necessarily right at 11 months at 8 am every day of the year, but I bet they won't last as long as they used to.  1 bedrooms, so far, seem to be okay but I never really watched until close to 7 months because we didn't own VGF, but now that we do, and that is what we will be booking, I have started to pay attention.


This is what I was afraid of and why, IMHO, GFV2 should have been a separate HOA.  But that’s just me…


----------



## DVCsloth

tidefan said:


> This is what I was afraid of and why, IMHO, GFV2 should have been a separate HOA.  But that’s just me…


I agree that they should have made it a separate association or at least made the new resort studios slightly less points wise. I believe they felt they needed to include the original VGF in order to help sell BPK. I think it would be a much harder sell if they did it as a separate association.


----------



## Sandisw

DVCsloth said:


> I agree that they should have made it a separate association or at least made the new resort studios slightly less points wise. I believe they felt they needed to include the original VGF in order to help sell BPK. I think it would be a much harder sell if they did it as a separate association.



I think that and it was probably easier given the short turn around and permits, etc to just make it part of VGF.

And, given that there are already some slight drawbacks over the current studios..like the beverage cooler..and no split bath, I definitely think it needed to have the original VGF room sizes to sell 

We only bought because it included the larger ones.  And having not been given the connecting studios..which I knew aren’t guaranteed but still..it means I’d rather just get deluxe studios instead and not worry about it.


----------



## tidefan

Sandisw said:


> I think that and it was probably easier given the short turn around and permits, etc to just make it part of VGF.
> 
> And, given that there are already some slight drawbacks over the current studios..like the beverage cooler..and no split bath, I definitely think it needed to have the original VGF room sizes to sell
> 
> We only bought because it included the larger ones.  And having not been given the connecting studios..which I knew aren’t guaranteed but still..it means I’d rather just get deluxe studios instead and not worry about it.


Just because it was easier doesn't mean it was the right thing to do to existing owners.

Quite honestly, this really has been under my skin since they announced it was the same association.  We bought for the existing amenities at VGF1, not for adding additional competition 6 years later.  It definitely makes me think that if they can do this here, what's stopping them somewhere else.  I made a half-joke back then that they could tear down part of CBR and make point hogging "Villas" and add them to Riviera.  What's stopping them from doing that?  Nothing.  

And here's where it makes me wonder what the mindset is at DVC.  I'd be happy to part with more $$ to add on, if it was the program I originally bought into.  However, It makes me really consider buying additional contracts going forward...  Since existing DVC members adding on is a huge business for them, I am not sure this is what they are expecting.  However, I think that there is a lot of "short term" thinking going on down there now vs. planning for the long-term...


----------



## daisylovesdisney

SleeplessInTO said:


> Floor 1 is a patio. Not a balcony. Pretty roomy but a standard view


A patio would be good also!!  My mom is coming and likes to just sit outside and read in the early morning, having a nice outdoor space for her to hang out is a big plus.


----------



## Sandisw

tidefan said:


> Just because it was easier doesn't mean it was the right thing to do to existing owners.
> 
> Quite honestly, this really has been under my skin since they announced it was the same association.  We bought for the existing amenities at VGF1, not for adding additional competition 6 years later.  It definitely makes me think that if they can do this here, what's stopping them somewhere else.  I made a half-joke back then that they could tear down part of CBR and make point hogging "Villas" and add them to Riviera.  What's stopping them from doing that?  Nothing.
> 
> And here's where it makes me wonder what the mindset is at DVC.  I'd be happy to part with more $$ to add on, if it was the program I originally bought into.  However, It makes me really consider buying additional contracts going forward...  Since existing DVC members adding on is a huge business for them, I am not sure this is what they are expecting.  However, I think that there is a lot of "short term" thinking going on down there now vs. planning for the long-term...



Nothing because the POS gives them the power to expand resorts. It’s part of what we buy…and I realize not everyone may have known that.

So they absolutely can add a second tower to RIV and expand the resort.

I think they needed/wanted something to tide them over…right or wrong…for sales until they are ready to put VDH and Poly tower on sale, and that this was the way to do it, especially with studios going so fast in the system, they saw it as a way to increase those for people system wide..

The fact that they announced and are building an entire new tower at Poly also tells me that they do still have plans to expand things with new resorts.…and I still believe it will be its own with restrictions and not part of PvB.

So I would be surprised to see this is the norm but rather the exception…especially given they had to put in the microwaves which wasn’t part of it.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

daisylovesdisney said:


> A patio would be good also!!  My mom is coming and likes to just sit outside and read in the early morning, having a nice outdoor space for her to hang out is a big plus.


The space is pretty nice. The view is so so but we sat outside and watched the rain for about 30 minutes in July. It was lovely and peaceful (and covered!!) plenty of space out there. I took this from one side of the patio.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

SleeplessInTO said:


> The space is pretty nice. The view is so so but we sat outside and watched the rain for about 30 minutes in July. It was lovely and peaceful (and covered!!) plenty of space out there. I took this from one side of the patio.


This looks great, thank you for sharing!


----------



## DVCsloth

Sandisw said:


> Nothing because the POS gives them the power to expand resorts. It’s part of what we buy…and I realize not everyone may have known that.
> 
> So they absolutely can add a second tower to RIV and expand the resort.
> 
> I think they needed/wanted something to tide them over…right or wrong…for sales until they are ready to put VDH and Poly tower on sale, and that this was the way to do it, especially with studios going so fast in the system, they saw it as a way to increase those for people system wide..
> 
> The fact that they announced and are building an entire new tower at Poly also tells me that they do still have plans to expand things with new resorts.…and I still believe it will be its own with restrictions and not part of PvB.
> 
> So I would be surprised to see this is the norm but rather the exception…especially given they had to put in the microwaves which wasn’t part of it.


I get the same feeling about Poly Tower, new association. Kind of the opposite of VGF, they are most likely adding more room options instead of making the percentage of 1BR and up smaller.
The one positive I see with VGF is that it will be easier to get studios during the busy DVC times, not necessarily in the original Villas though.


----------



## Cllb585

Quick question. Where do we check in for the new building at Grand Floridian? I know VGF had their own check in desk in the other building. 
Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Cllb585 said:


> Quick question. Where do we check in for the new building at Grand Floridian? I know VGF had their own check in desk in the other building.
> Thank you!


You can just do Online Check-in, but if you would prefer to do it in person, you would go to the Main Lobby. Enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tidefan said:


> This is what I was afraid of and why, IMHO, GFV2 should have been a separate HOA.  But that’s just me…



What they should have done is done it right.  Not this "lets refloor and repaint these hotel rooms and sell points for them as DVC rooms".  IF they were a more flexible layout and had the typical studio amenities it wouldn't have mattered as much.    With them finally doing murphy beds in the studios the 2 permanent bed layout wasn't really necessary.   A table to eat at vs vanity table, typical ktichenette items and a fridge - not a place to hopefully chill beverages.


----------



## Mexacajun

Does VGF have a community hall like OKW or SSR. Just curious about non park day activities besides pools. Any pool table or arcade for the kids?


----------



## mrsap

Mexacajun said:


> Does VGF have a community hall like OKW or SSR. Just curious about non park day activities besides pools. Any pool table or arcade for the kids?


VGF does not have a Community Hall, however, there are things to do for kids and even adults. There is an arcade and lawn games. In addition, there are multiple table games.  I thought I posted this here as well last week, but I guess I only posted in the GF page. I’ll paste it here….


So wanted to show the games here that have been added, that are out throughout the day.

Volleyball, Shuffleboard, Ping Ping, Fooseball, Cornhole (4 boards), Chess and Connect 4. This is in Addition to the lawn games. On the beach there are also sand buckets and sand toys for the kids to use.


----------



## xdan0920

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What they should have done is done it right.  Not this "lets refloor and repaint these hotel rooms and sell points for them as DVC rooms".  IF they were a more flexible layout and had the typical studio amenities it wouldn't have mattered as much.    With them finally doing murphy beds in the studios the 2 permanent bed layout wasn't really necessary.   A table to eat at vs vanity table, typical ktichenette items and a fridge - not a place to hopefully chill beverages.


I much prefer two real beds. So, for me, that aspect was "done right." YMMV


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

xdan0920 said:


> I much prefer two real beds. So, for me, that aspect was "done right." YMMV


The murphy beds are real beds and allow better flexibility.


----------



## Mexacajun

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The murphy beds are real beds and allow better flexibility.


My son always sleeps on the sofa bed at OKW and this past week we stayed at Saratoga and he had the Murphy bed and loved it. Said it was night and day. I will also add that the small pull down bed is a huge upgrade to the chair bed.


----------



## alltwelve

Big Pine Key has a bay window on the top floor of each side of the building.  I'm assuming that this room is laid out as the other rooms are, just with a bay window in place of the balcony, but it seems like there would be space for additional furniture.  
I've seen video of the rooms that are part of the turret, where there's an octagonal sunroom area with access to a balcony, but has anyone been able to see pics of the bay window room online? 

Just curious of what it looks like inside as I haven't been able to find anything online.


----------



## sndral

alltwelve said:


> Big Pine Key has a bay window on the top floor of each side of the building.  I'm assuming that this room is laid out as the other rooms are, just with a bay window in place of the balcony, but it seems like there would be space for additional furniture.
> I've seen video of the rooms that are part of the turret, where there's an octagonal sunroom area with access to a balcony, but has anyone been able to see pics of the bay window room online?
> 
> Just curious of what it looks like inside as I haven't been able to find anything online.
> 
> View attachment 694512


I believe there was a  pix of one on page 82 of this thread - click on the link in the quote below:


deneenlee83 said:


> We just returned from GF 2.  We were assigned to room 9517- 5th Floor -Lagoon View (picture attached).  We requested a different room due to the lack of a balcony.   We moved to the 2nd floor (9225) and had a great experience.  We requested and received a toaster, bowls, and wine glasses.  We loved how close we were to the main lobby and pools.  View attachment 691121View attachment 691122


----------



## alltwelve

sndral said:


> I believe there was a  pix of one on page 82 of this thread - click on the link in the quote below:


Yep- that answers my question! Thanks!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

julie-o said:


> I’m considering buying direct at VGF. I’m wondering if people have still had trouble booking studios now that VGF2 is open. We’d mostly want studios with an occasional 1 bedroom. Thanks for any thoughts!



My friends and I recently booked studios at the 7 month mark for Princess Half Marathon weekend (the runDisney weekends are notably difficult to secure ANY type of room outside of the 11 month window) and you know what was available to us at 7 months? SSR Standard, SSR Preferred, Kidani Savanna View, and...VGF Resort Studios! We just got back from a trip to the resort studios and hope availability remains decent, because we loved our room and our stay. Good luck!


----------



## julie-o

DizneyLizzy said:


> My friends and I recently booked studios at the 7 month mark for Princess Half Marathon weekend (the runDisney weekends are notably difficult to secure ANY type of room outside of the 11 month window) and you know what was available to us at 7 months? SSR Standard, SSR Preferred, Kidani Savanna View, and...VGF Resort Studios! We just got back from a trip to the resort studios and hope availability remains decent, because we loved our room and our stay. Good luck!


Thank you for the info! Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

CarolynFH said:


> You can send email via the Contact Us link on the member website, or to dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com.


To follow-up, I did summarize a number of the concerns that have been raised regarding beverage coolers, presence of microwave and location of plug (outlet position requires hanging cord over beverage center), overall design of beverage center relative to DVC guests, and noise in rooms. The email that I received in return was relatively generic, but I suspect that they did send these concerns up the management chain.

I agree that many of the concerns that owners have shared here should also be expressed in writing to DVC. This may be especially true as construction is ongoing at Grand Floridian in general - some of the design elements and concerns could potentially be remedied by the construction crew that is currently on site. Putting a new outlet above an existing outlet is a relatively easy fix, for example. Installing real refrigerators instead of a beverage cooler, is also relatively easily done without taking rooms off-line for a significant period of time. Placing a toaster in the room takes no time at all, really.  Noise - probably not very easy to fix at this point other than some modifications to doors and/or soundproofing of existing walls that have access points (such as the bathroom in some circumstances).


----------



## mrsap

JoeyPeligroso said:


> To follow-up, I did summarize a number of the concerns that have been raised regarding beverage coolers, presence of microwave and location of plug (outlet position requires hanging cord over beverage center), overall design of beverage center relative to DVC guests, and noise in rooms. The email that I received in return was relatively generic, but I suspect that they did send these concerns up the management chain.
> 
> I agree that many of the concerns that owners have shared here should also be expressed in writing to DVC. This may be especially true as construction is ongoing at Grand Floridian in general - some of the design elements and concerns could potentially be remedied by the construction crew that is currently on site. Putting a new outlet above an existing outlet is a relatively easy fix, for example. Installing real refrigerators instead of a beverage cooler, is also relatively easily done without taking rooms off-line for a significant period of time. Placing a toaster in the room takes no time at all, really.  Noise - probably not very easy to fix at this point other than some modifications to doors and/or soundproofing of existing walls that have access points (such as the bathroom in some circumstances).


I also wrote a lengthy letter. I never write letters, but I felt it was necessary. I hope if enough people write, they’ll make necessary changes.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

mrsap said:


> I also wrote a lengthy letter. I never write letters, but I felt it was necessary. I hope if enough people write, they’ll make necessary changes.


Agree, it’s helpful for me to gather thoughts and understand experiences here, however feedback to DVC is also important.


----------



## tidefan

JoeyPeligroso said:


> Agree, it’s helpful for me to gather thoughts and understand experiences here, however feedback to DVC is also important.


I just told them after touring the new studios how I felt as an original VGF1 owner about how it should have been a separate association...  It didn't sound like I was the first one that they had heard that from...


----------



## julie-o

New owner here!!! Just signed our contract this week!!! Prob won’t be able to stay at VGF for our welcome home trip but we’re so excited!!!


----------



## aka Charles

julie-o said:


> New owner here!!! Just signed our contract this week!!! Prob won’t be able to stay at VGF for our welcome home trip but we’re so excited!!!



Welcome Home !


----------



## cellomom

julie-o said:


> New owner here!!! Just signed our contract this week!!! Prob won’t be able to stay at VGF for our welcome home trip but we’re so excited!!!


Congrats and


----------



## mrsap

julie-o said:


> New owner here!!! Just signed our contract this week!!! Prob won’t be able to stay at VGF for our welcome home trip but we’re so excited!!!


and Congrats!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List on Page 1!


----------



## ssmerdel

julie-o said:


> New owner here!!! Just signed our contract this week!!! Prob won’t be able to stay at VGF for our welcome home trip but we’re so excited!!!


Congrats and   home!


----------



## julie-o

mrsap said:


> and Congrats!! I’ll be happy to add you to the Owners List on Page 1!


Thanks, yes, I'd be happy to be on owners page.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Seeking VGF2 standard view recommendations for an October stay. First stay as a new VGF owner (add-on after 20 years @ BWV ) I‘ve done some research and want to avoid the rooms without balconies, possibly avoid the first floor, and preference would be facing the pool.   Don’t plan on requesting a specific room number but if I could get a sense of floors/ranges of room numbers that might be a fit I’d be most appreciative.

Have attempted to clarify using Touring plans maps but haven’t quite got that down yet 

Many thanks!


----------



## mrsap

NEW Grand Floridian Resort Loungefly Mini Backpack Arrives at Walt Disney World​
We found this new Grand Floridian Loungefly mini backpack inside the resort at Curiouser Clothers. If you’re looking to take a piece of the stunning deluxe resort with you on the go, this is it!

Grand Floridian Loungefly Mini Backpack — $75​


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> NEW Grand Floridian Resort Loungefly Mini Backpack Arrives at Walt Disney World​
> We found this new Grand Floridian Loungefly mini backpack inside the resort at Curiouser Clothers. If you’re looking to take a piece of the stunning deluxe resort with you on the go, this is it!
> 
> Grand Floridian Loungefly Mini Backpack — $75​



Love it.  Just got the RIV one in July. If this is still there when my DD and her boyfriend go in October  I will have them get it for me!


----------



## TheDadHatter

mrsap said:


> *VGF Owners!! I thought it was time we got our own Board!! I hope you'll join me in planning and discussing upcoming trips!! *WELCOME HOME!* Enjoy!!!*
> 
> 
> *If you own at VGF and would like to be listed, please let me know, and i'll be happy to add you to the Owner's List!
> 
> *If anyone has any recent room views they can share with us, please do so, and i'll post them to assist guests with future room requests! Thank you!


Hi MrSap. Just discovered this thread. You can add me to the list of owners. Since 2013! Thanks


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

We finally viewed the new studios in person while staying at VGF and we were really glad to be in the villas.  We were there for 10 nights and having the extra shower and kitchenette was huge for us.  I'd consider booking the new studios for a few nights but that's it.


----------



## mrsap

Room 9231 - Lagoon View - BPK 



Looking left



To the right



View of EWP at night


----------



## aka Charles

Room 9343 - Theme Park View
Sunrise


----------



## Royal Consort

mrsap said:


> NEW Grand Floridian Resort Loungefly Mini Backpack Arrives at Walt Disney World​


I swear that looks like it can double as a sofa.


----------



## sdk1231

VGF 2 Bedroom Standard View Room 1313 - Just returned from trip.  First stay at VGF.  Loved it!  A few photos including room view, balcony, master bedroom, living room with murphy bed pulled down, kitchen, Keurig coffee maker (with capability to brew a pot or a single serve pod and supplies provided for both). Edited to add:  this was a Standard View room, but we were happily surprised to discover that we had a pretty nice view of fireworks!


----------



## mrsap

sdk1231 said:


> VGF 2 Bedroom Standard View Room 1313 - Just returned from trip.  First stay at VGF.  Loved it!  A few photos including room view, balcony, master bedroom, living room with murphy bed pulled down, kitchen, coffee pot (with capability to brew a pot, or a single pod and supplies provided for both).


Love the new coffee pots!! At BPK they had the singleserve Keurig. I’m surprised they didn’t use this one for both. Hope you had fun! Thanks for the pics, counting down the days till we go back


----------



## sdk1231

mrsap said:


> Love the new coffee pots!! At BPK they had the singleserve Keurig. I’m surprised they didn’t use this one for both. Hope you had fun! Thanks for the pics, counting down the days till we go back


We had a great time!  Group of 7 with plenty of room in this awesome Villa.  Ate breakfast at the room every day, did a hot dog/chips & dip lunch, a chicken nugget with mac & cheese lunch, and a did a "pizza party" dinner one night.  Saved us some money and it was fun to cook and eat at the Villa.


----------



## Sandisw

mrsap said:


> Love the new coffee pots!! At BPK they had the singleserve Keurig. I’m surprised they didn’t use this one for both. Hope you had fun! Thanks for the pics, counting down the days till we go back



Maybe we should email them and let them know this would be a great choice for the resort studios.


----------



## Nursemanit

mrsap said:


> Love the new coffee pots!! At BPK they had the singleserve Keurig. I’m surprised they didn’t use this one for both. Hope you had fun! Thanks for the pics, counting down the days till we go back


In a deluxe studio right now - Single serve Kerurig - useless for a tea drinker


----------



## Nursemanit

My room overlooks the site for PVB2  the site is much smaller than I thought it was. Nothing more than dirt moving going on. The tree they are supposed to save is still there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Also just back from a deluxe studio stay.  Single serve Keurig, 4 coffees, 2 teas, enough for one morning since we were 3 coffee drinkers.  That was it until trash/towel day (day 4 I think).  For us it was a big inconvenience.  Split stay, lots of 50th coffee at Boardwalk, made a pot every morning.


----------



## stwaldman

Days In the Sun said:


> Also just back from a deluxe studio stay.  Single serve Keurig, 4 coffees, 2 teas, enough for one morning since we were 3 coffee drinkers.  That was it until trash/towel day (day 4 I think).  For us it was a big inconvenience.  Split stay, lots of 50th coffee at Boardwalk, made a pot every morning.


Is housekeeping being stingy on restocking if you ask? I know usually on day one I'll hunt down somebody for an extra backstop of coffee.

I get even having to ask is inconvenient, I'm honestly just curious if they are being accomodating with k cups like they are w. The bags


----------



## bcuinohio

stwaldman said:


> Is housekeeping being stingy on restocking if you ask? I know usually on day one I'll hunt down somebody for an extra backstop of coffee.
> 
> I get even having to ask is inconvenient, I'm honestly just curious if they are being accomodating with k cups like they are w. The bags


We were at BLT in June and if we asked for something, they gave us a ton.   They even knocked on the door a couple of times to see if we needed anything.


----------



## stwaldman

bcuinohio said:


> We were at BLT in June and if we asked for something, they gave us a ton.   They even knocked on the door a couple of times to see if we needed anything.


Yeah we're still in midday nap age, so needless to say there's a morning coffee and then a baby nap coffee happening in the room lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

stwaldman said:


> Is housekeeping being stingy on restocking if you ask? I know usually on day one I'll hunt down somebody for an extra backstop of coffee.
> 
> I get even having to ask is inconvenient, I'm honestly just curious if they are being accomodating with k cups like they are w. The bags



I can't say for VGF since I never asked.  Day 4 at Boardwalk the cast member asked what do we need most of and loaded us with extra cups and coffee.  I guess my issue is at VGF they supply enough for one day when I need 4 times as much just to make it to trash/towel day.


----------



## mrsap

Nursemanit said:


> In a deluxe studio right now - Single serve Kerurig - useless for a tea drinker


Deluxe Studio or Resort Studio?

Funny, I did a search online and watched several deluxe studio videos, because this had me curious, and I did come across one Deluxe studio with the single serve Keurig, which I find odd. None of the others did. I’m wondering if the standard coffee pot was broke, so they replaced it with this one or can you request the single serve, since they now offer them at VGF2?! 

Video: 




Anyone else have a single serve Keurig in a Deluxe Studio at VGF1 recently?


----------



## Days In the Sun

mrsap said:


> Deluxe Studio or Resort Studio?





mrsap said:


> Anyone else have a single serve Keurig in a Deluxe Studio at VGF1 recently?



Single serve Keurig. We were in VGF1 deluxe studio room 1328 standard, checked out last week 8/23.


----------



## mrsap

Days In the Sun said:


> Single serve Keurig. We were in VGF1 deluxe studio room 1328 standard, checked out last week 8/23.


Interesting! Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## sdk1231

stwaldman said:


> Is housekeeping being stingy on restocking if you ask? I know usually on day one I'll hunt down somebody for an extra backstop of coffee.
> 
> I get even having to ask is inconvenient, I'm honestly just curious if they are being accomodating with k cups like they are w. The bags


I just returned home from my stay.  During my stay, I called down for more coffee one time. Housekeeping appeared with tons of coffee and supplies in less than 5 min.  At another time I called down for extra blankets.  Blankets appeared in less than 5 min. On the second day of my stay, a team of leaders knocked on my door. They asked about my stay, then specifically asked if service were meeting my expectations.


----------



## mrsap

stwaldman said:


> Is housekeeping being stingy on restocking if you ask? I know usually on day one I'll hunt down somebody for an extra backstop of coffee.
> 
> I get even having to ask is inconvenient, I'm honestly just curious if they are being accomodating with k cups like they are w. The bags


We had no issues a couple of weeks ago. If we needed more of something, we just called. They usually came with a bunch of whatever I asked for. Pretty quickly, too!!


----------



## js

I do not like Keurig and drink black iced coffee (DD). So, I make a big pot and keep in fridge.
I am staying in a one bedroom in October. Will I have a regular coffee pot to make my coffee?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Nursemanit

mrsap said:


> Deluxe Studio or Resort Studio?
> 
> Funny, I did a search online and watched several deluxe studio videos, because this had me curious, and I did come across one Deluxe studio with the single serve Keurig, which I find odd. None of the others did. I’m wondering if the standard coffee pot was broke, so they replaced it with this one or can you request the single serve, since they now offer them at VGF2?!
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a single serve Keurig in a Deluxe Studio at VGF1 recently?


Deluxe - 5th floor with the view over the PC - It is actually a good view on the 5th floor because you can check out what is going on at PVB2 site .


----------



## Sandisw

Days In the Sun said:


> Also just back from a deluxe studio stay.  Single serve Keurig, 4 coffees, 2 teas, enough for one morning since we were 3 coffee drinkers.  That was it until trash/towel day (day 4 I think).  For us it was a big inconvenience.  Split stay, lots of 50th coffee at Boardwalk, made a pot every morning.



You can call and ask for more whenever you want, so a quick call to housekeeping would have gotten you more coffee.  It is no longer restricted to T & T day.  However, as someone who prefers to make a pot, the single serve don't work...plus they tend to be stronger than I like and having a full pot coffee maker does allow me to get it to the strength I prefer!


----------



## sdk1231

Nursemanit said:


> Deluxe - 5th floor with the view over the PC - It is actually a good view on the 5th floor because you can check out what is going on at PVB2 site .


My daughter is a CM at the GF in RPC.  I asked her the question "Can a guest request a single serve Keurig coffee maker if staying in any of the rooms at GF and VGF?"  She said "You can always call down to the front desk and ask for a single serve Keurig and they'll bring you one."  I said "Are you sure?"  And she said "Yes."  - So...  she seemed pretty sure about it.


----------



## mrsap

sdk1231 said:


> My daughter is a CM at the GF in RPC.  I asked her the question "Can a guest request a single serve Keurig coffee maker if staying in any of the rooms at GF and VGF?"  She said "You can always call down to the front desk and ask for a single serve Keurig and they'll bring you one."  I said "Are you sure?"  And she said "Yes."  - So...  she seemed pretty sure about it.


… what about the fun new dual coffee pot/single serve pot that you had?!  I’m more interested in that!!


----------



## tidefan

I'd be even more happy if they would just put the Nespresso machine back in the VGF lobby...


----------



## mrsap

tidefan said:


> I'd be even more happy if they would just put the Nespresso machine back in the VGF lobby...


YES!!!! We loved grabbing a cup on the way to the parks!! Miss it!! They told us last year they always had issues with it and do not plan on bringing it back.


----------



## sdk1231

mrsap said:


> … what about the fun new dual coffee pot/single serve pot that you had?!  I’m more interested in that!!


Ha ha ha!  I did not even ask her, because when she saw the fun new dual pot/single serve we had, she was like "Oh! What is this?!"


----------



## mrsap

Latest look at Boca Chica refurbishment at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort​


----------



## Royal Consort

tidefan said:


> I'd be even more happy if they would just put the Nespresso machine back in the VGF lobby...


It's only a small thing but it lifted the experience at VGF. Sitting in the lobby with a coffee was 'serenity now'.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Royal Consort said:


> It's only a small thing but it lifted the experience at VGF. Sitting in the lobby with a coffee was 'serenity now'.



That Nespresso was the reason we bought at vgf vs somewhere else.  Fell in love with the overall lobby experience, and that was the “Over the top” moment that made us buy there.  Gone with the orchestra


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

mrsap said:


> YES!!!! We loved grabbing a cup on the way to the parks!! Miss it!! They told us last year they always had issues with it and do not plan on bringing it back.


Terrible that they had “issues with it”….must be hard servicing guests.  So “they just got rid of it”.   Today’s VGF.


----------



## Nursemanit

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Terrible that they had “issues with it”….must be hard servicing guests.  So “they just got rid of it”.   Today’s VGF.


After 3/days in VGF1 all I can say is that It is such a lovely hotel that is ruined by poor management.


----------



## Mexacajun

Nursemanit said:


> After 3/days in VGF1 all I can say is that It is such a lovely hotel that is ruined by poor management.


Would love to here more on why.


----------



## DVCsloth

Ssplashhmtn said:


> That Nespresso was the reason we bought at vgf vs somewhere else.  Fell in love with the overall lobby experience, and that was the “Over the top” moment that made us buy there.  Gone with the orchestra


I agree, miss the lobby coffee and especially miss GFO.


----------



## DVCsloth

We'll be back in 7 days, haven't been in 2 years to our home resort. We love the original Villas, not excited about the recent Hotel flip.
We did use our VGF and CCV points to stay at Riviera, loved it so much we ended up buying there as well!


----------



## Nursemanit

Mexacajun said:


> Would love to here more on why.


They have everything going for them at VGF but...

1 Staff is very dismissive to guests -One example, had to watch them tlecture a women who got walked in on in the shower that it is their right to do a security check at 6 PM! As she was prepping for dinner.

2. Staff members at the check in very catty about the guests - they forget some of us are sitting in the lobby and can hear them

3 Housekeeping can not seem to make a bed correctly - and they don't even pay attention to shampoo / conditioner / bath gel so they were mixed in both showers ( not fixed in 3/days )

4. No announcement about pressure washing until you get onsite and realize you can't use your balcony

These are all management issues / lack of supervision - They are all minor but they " let the side down" as far as your hotel experience.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Nursemanit said:


> They have everything going for them at VGF but...
> 
> 1 Staff is very dismissive to guests -One example, had to watch them tlecture a women who got walked in on in the shower that it is their right to do a security check at 6 PM! As she was prepping for dinner.
> 
> 2. Staff members at the check in very catty about the guests - they forget some of us are sitting in the lobby and can hear them
> 
> 3 Housekeeping can not seem to make a bed correctly - and they don't even pay attention to shampoo / conditioner / bath gel so they were mixed in both showers ( not fixed in 3/days )
> 
> 4. No announcement about pressure washing until you get onsite and realize you can't use your balcony
> 
> These are all management issues / lack of supervision - They are all minor but they " let the side down" as far as your hotel experience.



We have absolutely experienced point #1 and #2 above, dismissive staff, and in fact ended up having to speak with management about it once; they were so dismissive. 

It’s a management and culture that management has enabled. 

Glad to know it wasn’t just our perception.  Definitely different than other Disney resorts we have experienced.


----------



## DVCsloth

Ssplashhmtn said:


> We have absolutely experienced point #1 and #2 above, dismissive staff, and in fact ended up having to speak with management about it once; they were so dismissive.
> 
> It’s a management and culture that management has enabled.
> 
> Glad to know it wasn’t just our perception.  Definitely different than other Disney resorts we have experienced.


We'll be there next week. Hopefully, this is just a fluke. Honestly, we have never had anything but awesome treatment at any DVC resort in the 8 years we have been owners.


----------



## Nursemanit

DVCsloth said:


> We'll be there next week. Hopefully, this is just a fluke. Honestly, we have never had anything but awesome treatment at any DVC resort in the 8 years we have been owners.


I think the pressure washing should be done by the 12th - but ask


----------



## DVCsloth

Nursemanit said:


> I think the pressure washing should be done by the 12th - but ask


Perfect, we'll have a nice clean patio. Like watching the monorail go by while I'm sipping my morning brew!


----------



## sndral

Nursemanit said:


> They have everything going for them at VGF but...
> 
> 1 Staff is very dismissive to guests -One example, had to watch them tlecture a women who got walked in on in the shower that it is their right to do a security check at 6 PM! As she was prepping for dinner.
> 
> 2. Staff members at the check in very catty about the guests - they forget some of us are sitting in the lobby and can hear them
> …
> These are all management issues / lack of supervision - They are all minor but they " let the side down" as far as your hotel experience.





Ssplashhmtn said:


> We have absolutely experienced point #1 and #2 above, dismissive staff, and in fact ended up having to speak with management about it once; they were so dismissive.
> 
> It’s a management and culture that management has enabled.
> 
> Glad to know it wasn’t just our perception.  Definitely different than other Disney resorts we have experienced.


Interesting, in my visits to VGF I’ve always encountered wonderful staff in the main lobby & in the VGF lobby, at the restaurants, on the boats & monorail, & in the shops, they’ve always been very gracious & helpful. My only complaint has been housekeeping knocking on the door too early on check out day.
We usually alternate VGF/AKV, so we’re at VGF at least 10 nights every other year & due to the pandemic it’s been a little longer than usual, I’m hoping these experiences were unusual & that things haven’t deteriorated w/ staff morale & that I’ll encounter my usual friendly staff in less than 3 months when I’ll be there for 14 days - can’t wait


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> They have everything going for them at VGF but...
> 
> 1 Staff is very dismissive to guests -One example, had to watch them tlecture a women who got walked in on in the shower that it is their right to do a security check at 6 PM! As she was prepping for dinner.
> 
> 2. Staff members at the check in very catty about the guests - they forget some of us are sitting in the lobby and can hear them
> 
> 3 Housekeeping can not seem to make a bed correctly - and they don't even pay attention to shampoo / conditioner / bath gel so they were mixed in both showers ( not fixed in 3/days )
> 
> 4. No announcement about pressure washing until you get onsite and realize you can't use your balcony
> 
> These are all management issues / lack of supervision - They are all minor but they " let the side down" as far as your hotel experience.



Mouse-keeping would not have been in your room, other than for quick security check, to do anything with the shower amenities until trash and towel day, day 4…which is why it wasn’t noticed or fixed If mixed up. 

It sounds like you may have gotten a mousekeeper who simply wasn’t as careful when setting up your room…but I can say I have had that at other resorts over the years too.

Last year, we walked in to BLT to find they forget to finish making up the bed in the master bedroom and had forgotten to replenish the shower gel, etc.

But, it was only noon when we got the room, so we just called and said it wasn’t a big deal they could just come and finish.  They offered us a chance to move to a different room…one not yet ready…and we of course declined!

They came quickly, finished it, and brought us a huge bag of all the H2O products!  

That is so disappointing to hear that the CMs were not professional.  We haven’t encountered that, but we haven’t spent a lot of time in the lobbies either.


----------



## Rozzie

Hello!  We are excited to have found a last minute deluxe studio lagoon view for a night.  We just want to experience the best of our view, have wine, cheese etc. No parks etc.  I saw a picture of a lagoon view on FB that had a solid wall balcony!???  Does anyone know how many of these solid balcony rooms there are?  I hate to splurge on the lake view points and stand up for 4 hours having our drinks..

TIA!


----------



## alltwelve

We just checked out of resort studio #9401; here are the views. We originally had room #9101, but it was next to the resort smoking area, so we asked to be moved to a higher floor.  We loved the new rooms! They really did a great job decorating these!


----------



## sndral

alltwelve said:


> We just checked out of resort studio #9401; here are the views. We originally had room #9101, but it was next to the resort smoking area, so we asked to be moved to a higher floor.  We loved the new rooms! They really did a great job decorating these!View attachment 700275


Was this on the 5th floor?


----------



## alltwelve

sndral said:


> Was this on the 5th floor?


4th floor at the very end of the hall:


----------



## disneybirds

Is there a breakdown of how many of new Resort Studios are in each category of standard, lagoon and theme park rooms?  I have searched but wasn't able to find it.


----------



## aka Charles

disneybirds said:


> Is there a breakdown of how many of new Resort Studios are in each category of standard, lagoon and theme park rooms?  I have searched but wasn't able to find it.



There are 28 resort studios on the end, 7 on each floor.  Those are the theme park view rooms.

The remaining 174 rooms are divided evenly between standard and lagoon, I believe.
The 87 on the south side facing the lagoon, and the 87 on the north side facing the pool/Boca Chica building.

Theme Park View Rooms


----------



## disneybirds

aka Charles said:


> There are 28 resort studios on the end, 7 on each floor.  Those are the theme park view rooms.
> 
> The remaining 174 rooms are divided evenly between standard and lagoon, I believe.
> The 87 on the south side facing the lagoon, and the 87 on the north side facing the pool/Boca Chica building.
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms
> View attachment 701269


Thanks!


----------



## deneenlee83

Rozzie said:


> Hello!  We are excited to have found a last minute deluxe studio lagoon view for a night.  We just want to experience the best of our view, have wine, cheese etc. No parks etc.  I saw a picture of a lagoon view on FB that had a solid wall balcony!???  Does anyone know how many of these solid balcony rooms there are?  I hate to splurge on the lake view points and stand up for 4 hours having our drinks..
> 
> TIA!


Hello, we were given this room in early August. I posted pictures on this thread (room 9517).  I think there is only one room. I called and had a different room in a few minutes. We loved the lagoon view! Have a great trip.


----------



## julie-o

sndral said:


> 3. Lake view v. standard - I personally have been as happy w/ my standard view villas as I’ve been w/ lake view, so I opt to save points & book standard. Here’s my favorite standard view so far: View attachment 683466


Do the standard view rooms also have balconies?


----------



## Sandisw

julie-o said:


> Do the standard view rooms also have balconies?



There are some rooms in the resort thst do no but I think it’s a mix of room types? Not sure. 

But I do know at least some..if not many or all.. have them as we stayed and both the rooms did.


----------



## sndral

julie-o said:


> Do the standard view rooms also have balconies?


In the original VGF building yes they do. 
I believe in the new BPK building there are a couple of resort studios w/out balconies but I’m not sure which views those studios are.


----------



## Nainolaf

We just spent 4 days in a new resort studio and thought the room was amazing! Yes, the soundproofing could be improved but nothing too bad, didnt affect our sleep at all! We had a standard view on floor 3 and requested a room at the pool end as didnt want to be looking onto the Boca Chica construction zone.
I think our room was 9304.
We are new DVC owners and are sooo happy we chose VGF as our home resort.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

sndral said:


> In the original VGF building yes they do.
> I believe in the new BPK building there are a couple of resort studios w/out balconies but I’m not sure which views those studios are.



There are 4 studios (all standard view) in the entire building that have a sitting room (we had one; it was huge and gorgeous!) with an extra TV and coffee table instead of balcony. These are in the center of the building facing the pool, and even though we normally are balcony people, these rooms are amazing and worth the lack of balcony if you're lucky enough to get one


----------



## sndral

DizneyLizzy said:


> There are 4 studios (all standard view) in the entire building that have a sitting room (we had one; it was huge and gorgeous!) with an extra TV and coffee table instead of balcony. These are in the center of the building facing the pool, and even though we normally are balcony people, these rooms are amazing and worth the lack of balcony if you're lucky enough to get one


I’m calling those the turret studios , I’m curious what floor your turret studio was on. I think I read that the turret studios on floors 2-4 might have balconies, but the one on floor 5 does not, so if yours was on a lower floor that’ll confirm that none of the turret studios have balconies. I believe there’s a couple of more regular sized resort studios w/out balconies as well.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

sndral said:


> I’m calling those the turret studios , I’m curious what floor your turret studio was on. I think I read that the turret studios on floors 2-4 might have balconies, but the one on floor 5 does not, so if yours was on a lower floor that’ll confirm that none of the turret studios have balconies. I believe there’s a couple of more regular sized resort studios w/out balconies as well.


We were on the 5th floor. It didn't look like any of the turret rooms below us had balconies either. I *think* our room ended with -04, but I'm not positive. We were at the top of the "turret" below.


----------



## xdan0920

DizneyLizzy said:


> We were on the 5th floor. It didn't look like any of the turret rooms below us had balconies either. I *think* our room ended with -04, but I'm not positive. We were at the top of the "turret" below.
> 
> View attachment 702052


I believe the balconies to the left of the turret would be for those rooms. No?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

xdan0920 said:


> I believe the balconies to the left of the turret would be for those rooms. No?


Nope! We were definitely in a turret room an definitely didn't have a balcony.


----------



## sndral

xdan0920 said:


> I believe the balconies to the left of the turret would be for those rooms. No?


If you look at the wall behind the balconies to the left of the turret studios on floors 2, 3, & 4 there is no sliding glass door - it’s solid wall, my theory is that those balconies are accessed by the turret rooms next to them. Hopefully someone will get lucky & stay in one of them & report back, not sure why I’m so curious since the chance of getting one of those studios is pretty slim


----------



## xdan0920

sndral said:


> If you look at the wall behind the balconies to the left of the turret studios on floors 2, 3, & 4 there is no sliding glass door - it’s solid wall, my theory is that those balconies are accessed by the turret rooms next to them. Hopefully someone will get lucky & stay in one of them & report back, not sure why I’m so curious since the chance of getting one of those studios is pretty slim


That's what I am thinking as well. 



DizneyLizzy said:


> Nope! We were definitely in a turret room an definitely didn't have a balcony.


On the 5th floor though. There is no adjacent balcony up there.


----------



## WithASmile&ASong

The balconies are adjacent to the turret on floors 2-4. No balcony on 5th floor.
Here with Ears has a tour.
https://youtube/OPXLjF-83hY.


----------



## mrsap

See the NEW Grand Floridian Minnie Ears​
Say hello to the *Grand Floridian Resort Loungefly Minnie ears*! They’re looking pretty grand, just like the hotel. Get them for $39.99 at Curioiser Clothiers


----------



## mrsap

FREE Games and Coloring Activities for Kids at The Garden View Lounge​
Not only was a live pianist playing Disney tunes to set the mood, but The Garden Lounge (home to the former tea parties), was open. Guests were invited to come and participate in some complimentary activities!






A large variety of character coloring sheets were available for kids to pick up and work on. While coloring needed little instruction, the variety of games were a bit different. While anyone is welcome to pick out any game to play, a Cast Member was on hand to help kids navigate the differing rules of each game.






The activities Cast Member was busy engaging with young guests when we visited, while parents were able to leisurely relax and keep watch at the tables nearby. 




The Garden View Lounge often offers these types of activities in the evenings, so be sure to stop by the next time your family visit the Grand Floridian- anyone is welcome to participate!


----------



## julie-o

mrsap said:


> See the NEW Grand Floridian Minnie Ears​
> Say hello to the *Grand Floridian Resort Loungefly Minnie ears*! They’re looking pretty grand, just like the hotel. Get them for $39.99 at Curioiser Clothiers


These are so cute! Too bad I can’t wear headbands


----------



## PolyRob

Posting the same thing from the main GF thread:

@EpcotPhoenician and @GADisneyDad14 shared on the Poly thread that the walking path between Poly and GF is closed today and a fence is going up

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...t-information-questions.3844688/post-64310507

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...t-information-questions.3844688/post-64311078


----------



## sndral

PolyRob said:


> Posting the same thing from the main GF thread:
> 
> @EpcotPhoenician and @GADisneyDad14 shared on the Poly thread that the walking path between Poly and GF is closed today and a fence is going up
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...t-information-questions.3844688/post-64310507
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...t-information-questions.3844688/post-64311078


Guess I’ll have to take the boat or the monorail to visit Captain Cook’s QS when I’m there in 70 days. Oh well, I do like boat rides.


----------



## mrsap

*PATH UPDATE*:

@tinabina919 posted this on the GF thread not too long ago…

*We got here at 11am today and have done the walk to Poly and back twice already. There is construction and some walls but the path is still open.*


----------



## LadybugsMum

sndral said:


> Guess I’ll have to take the boat or the monorail to visit Captain Cook’s QS when I’m there in 70 days. Oh well, I do like boat rides.


We'll be there in 70 days as well and I'm really hoping the path stays open. We love being able to go Poly for food and especially Dole Whip.


----------



## tinabina919

We checked in yesterday and the CM at the main lobby said she moved our room to be further from the construction. We got a 5th floor pool view with big vaulted ceilings. So pretty! 

One thing missing that I was looking forward to for my first GF stay tho, no slippers? Or was that always just the resort rooms not DVC?


----------



## Sandisw

tinabina919 said:


> We checked in yesterday and the CM at the main lobby said she moved our room to be further from the construction. We got a 5th floor pool view with big vaulted ceilings. So pretty!
> 
> One thing missing that I was looking forward to for my first GF stay tho, no slippers? Or was that always just the resort rooms not DVC?



They haven’t had the slippers on a long time and removed during Covid.  But they were in the DVC rooms before thst.


----------



## mrsap

tinabina919 said:


> One thing missing that I was looking forward to for my first GF stay tho, no slippers? Or was that always just the resort rooms not DVC?


Just ask housekeeping! They’re there.


----------



## ssmerdel

Hello everyone. We just returned from our September Trip (Sept 10-16). We stayed one night at the new VGF Resort Studios, in room 9211 (Lagoon View). We have a full week coming in December with a Theme Park view. We really liked the theming of the new rooms. There was both a Single Kurig Coffee Maker, and a Microwave in our room. We had a great view of the lake, Poly and VGF DVC building. There was some noise, but nothing more than what we hear at other resorts. All in all, we loved this resort and we are excited to stay for a full week in 75 days.


----------



## julie-o

Has anyone heard about timing of lobby construction?


----------



## mrsap

julie-o said:


> Has anyone heard about timing of lobby construction?


Unfortunately, no announcements have been made yet.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just had an offer accepted on a resale VGF contract. Addonitis is real and is making me poor.


----------



## julie-o

LadybugsMum said:


> I just had an offer accepted on a resale VGF contract. Addonitis is real and is making me poor.


Congratulations, I think.


----------



## mrsap

*Polynesian Village to Grand Floridian Walkway Modifications Imminent as DVC Tower Construction Expands*

When talking with the front desk, Cast Members told us that a new pathway is being constructed that will run along Floridian Way. This new walkway will ensure that guests can still walk to Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and beyond should they want to. Cast Members did not know when the new walkway would open, but we’d imagine it will be days, not weeks. The new walkway can be seen in the digital map screenshot below, running alongside Floridian Way (yellow).





Here’s a look at the area from onboard the monorail. The walkway will run on the other side of the far wall and go around the construction site.


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian Construction Update - September 2022​
Roofing is complete on about half of the building, including the section closest to Big Pine Key. However it is still surrounded by scaffolding as work continues on the exterior.







The center part of Boca Chica is completely surrounded by scaffolding.







Significant work is under way on Boca Chica's northernmost stairwell. This is the part of the building furthest from Big Pine Key, but the sounds of construction tools are prone to carry across the pool courtyard.







Restaurant Narcoossee (below) is also closed and surrounded by walls, however there were no signs of active work on that facility. It seems unlikely that Narcoossee will reopen before Boca Chica returns to service.







Boca Chica's exterior is also covered by scaffolding along the shores of the Seven Seas Lagoon, while sections where the roof is being replaced are evident,







Crews have been working on the Boca Chicabuilding since June when Big Pine Key reopened. No word on exactly how long it will take to complete. However it is expected that the other three buildings--Conch Key, Sugarloaf and Sago Cay--will also be renovated, along with extensive work on the main building and lobby.


----------



## DonMacGregor

My view this afternoon…


----------



## mrsap

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 704097
> My view this afternoon…


Funny, I saw that hotel on a TikTok and had to do a triple take!!!!! Looks just like The Grand!! Have fun!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

mrsap said:


> Funny, I saw that hotel on a TikTok and had to do a triple take!!!!! Looks just like The Grand!! Have fun!!!


Well, since this one was built in 1888, I’ll agree The Grand looks like IT… LOL. Will definitely have fun!


----------



## mrsap

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, since this one was built in 1897, I’ll agree The Grand looks like IT… LOL. Will definitely have fun!


Only a couple years older (give or take a few years!)


----------



## DonMacGregor

Another view.


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 704097
> My view this afternoon…


Awesome picture, thank you very much for sharing! That is by far my favorite hotel in San Diego! What a spectacular history and a fantastic inspiration for the Grand Floridian.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 704119
> Another view.


  Which hotel is this?


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

LadybugsMum said:


> Which hotel is this?



Hotel del Coronado - on Coronado island in San Diego.  It's a classic and beautiful resort on the beach.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> Which hotel is this?


It’s the Hotel Del Coronado on Coronado Island in San Diego, built in 1888.


----------



## mrsap

*New Walkway Opens Between Polynesian Village Resort and Grand Floridian*


----------



## TinkAgainU

Super sad about the Long walk now between Poly and GF.  Long walks are already in abundance   If I had just bought VGF based on that walkway (which I was contemplating) I would not be feeling the pixie dust ...


----------



## mlittig

I was patiently waiting for the 7 month window to come around so I could modify my May Magic Disney trip from my home resort of Old Key West. I was hoping to modify my 10 day reservation to the Poly.
Thursday, my daughter Christy asked me if I would like to change my trip to April so I could be down in Disney the same time they are going  It means going during April vacation since my grandson is now in pre-school. As a retired teacher, I spent many years going during vacations so that is not a problem!
I did get sticker shock with the point difference in April compared to May  10 days at the Poly in May is 159 points while the same 10 days in April is 231 points  But this is a very small price to pay in order to experience Disney through the eyes of my then 4-year-old grandson, Drew and 5 1/2-year-old grandson, Brooks 
In order to save a few points, I booked all 10 days at the Grand Floridian Villas in a standard view deluxe studio for 220 points  I'm so glad I modified my reservation on Thursday because by Friday there is already one day that is waitlist only! I was so surprised that the GFV were available for my whole trip especially since it was a little past the 7 month booking window!!
I have done split stays at the GFV but the longest one was 3 nights/4 days so I am beyond thrilled to have 10 days in the marvelous Grand Floridian Villas


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

mrsap said:


> *New Walkway Opens Between Polynesian Village Resort and Grand Floridian*


It appears from the article that two crossings of Floridian Way are required for guests. I wonder if this will be the permanent solution?


----------



## aka Charles

JoeyPeligroso said:


> It appears from the article that two crossings of Floridian Way are required for guests. I wonder if this will be the permanent solution?


I imagine that it will be that way through out the construction. So about two years until we get a path along the lagoon again.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I added a section to Page 1 showing recent historical dates for Christmas Decorations at The Grand. I hope they are helpful! You can find that information *HERE*. Enjoy!


----------



## JulieBeeRN

That is one heck of a detour.      I really enjoyed walking from the GF to Poly; along the lagoon.


----------



## TinkAgainU

JoeyPeligroso said:


> It appears from the article that two crossings of Floridian Way are required for guests. I wonder if this will be the permanent solution?



Sadly, no way to know, and we were hoping to have DVC family at Poly, and DVC family at Grand Floridian.  Glad we waited to purchase the VGF since that 10-15 minute walkway between the two resorts was a big part of our thought process. So frustrating, trying to think long term, but the path between VGF and Magic Kingdom seem iffy in our minds now too.  (Updating, if you go a few posts following, a map was provided showing mostly direct walkways between Poly and GF will likely reopen - that's encouraging).


----------



## LadybugsMum

According to the map on the Disney website, there isn’t a crossing over Floridian Way and it seems to end at the corner of the parking lot for the spa/wedding chapel. I hope that's the case when staying at the original villas. I don't want to have to walk to the main building and crossing the road twice especially with kids.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> According to the map on the Disney website, there isn’t a crossing over Floridian Way and it seems to end at the corner of the parking lot for the spa/wedding chapel. I hope that's the case when staying at the original villas. I don't want to have to walk to the main building and crossing the road twice especially with kids.


I’m going to repost @GADisneyDad14 post on the Poly Thread *HERE*…

*“The temporary walkway connecting the Polynesian Resort to the Grand Floridian Resort requires Guests to cross Floridian Way twice. Drivers should remember to stop at pedestrian crossings when pedestrians are present. If you are walking, be alert as some vehicles may not stop.”*


----------



## mamaofsix

TinkAgainU said:


> Sadly, no way to know, and we were hoping to have DVC family at Poly, and DVC family at Grand Floridian.  Glad we waited to purchase the VGF since that 10-15 minute walkway between the two resorts was a big part of our thought process. So frustrating, trying to think long term, but the path between VGF and Magic Kingdom seem iffy in our minds now too.


I agree with others that this is only a temporary pathway during construction.  According to the article, even this longer path only took them about 9 minutes to walk between the resorts.  Hopefully that helps your decision.


----------



## Her Dotness

We ordinarily do first morning at VGF home breakfast at 'Ohana by walking/rolling along the Poly path.

The very thought of crossing Floridian Way scares me more than TOT any day!

Looks like we'll be going via boat or monorail until the new Poly Tower is done. Dagnabbit! That's such a lovely walk early in the day. Oh, well. An inconvenience for a year or so...


----------



## debedo

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 704119
> Another view.


That is a beautiful view!!      But does it have a monorail drive by it?


----------



## DonMacGregor

debedo said:


> That is a beautiful view!!      But does it have a monorail drive by it?


Nope, just boats...and a beach where you can actually go in the water...and surf (although it's always black balled right in front of the hotel so you have to go down the strand a bit and it's not a great break).


----------



## js

Thank you for all these updates. I had hoped to walk over to Poly with my mom, dd and dgs next week but
I am not going to if we have to exit and cross the busy street.

Is the GF walkway to MK still useable the way it has always been? I want us to be able to walk to MK and also out Chef Mickey ressies.

Thank you.


----------



## Her Dotness

You don't care to hop onto the monorail from the GF to the MK or CR? That's what we do as short a ride as it is to both from the GF. Still a thrill after years of doing so to pull into the CR's monorail station IN the Tower.

We also enjoy the GF to MK boat. Very relaxing in reverse after wearing out my feet and DH's powerchair driving skills in the MK.


----------



## mrsap

Pre-Ian Construction Work Continues at Grand Floridian​
There, Disney Vacation Club opened more than 200 new resort studios that celebrate a “Mary Poppins” theme. 







At Boca Chica, the bulk of the observable work lately has focused on replacing the roof. Completely surrounded by barriers, the enormous building on the Seven Seas Lagoon continues to be completed covered in scaffolding from the ground to its top floor. 






Crews on large cranes worked to replace exterior siding. Similar to Big Pine Key, the exterior emergency stairwells also appear to be getting an update.  






With fencing now surrounding the barricaded walls, crews yesterday also appeared to check boards for stability. Later in the day, Walt Disney World began announcing closures in advance of Hurricane Ivan’s arrival tomorrow. 






With an extensive refurbishment underway, the Boca Chica work at the Grand Floridian could extend well into fall. Narcoossee’s closed in mid-July to begin its overhaul. 






As of now, Walt Disney World continues to project the restaurant to reopen sometime “next year,” according to the restaurant’s webpage.


----------



## js

Her Dotness said:


> You don't care to hop onto the monorail from the GF to the MK or CR? That's what we do as short a ride as it is to both from the GF. Still a thrill after years of doing so to pull into the CR's monorail station IN the Tower.
> 
> We also enjoy the GF to MK boat. Very relaxing in reverse after wearing out my feet and DH's powerchair driving skills in the MK.


No, I prefer to walk and my mom uses the scooter so we are fine. 

Can anyone please let me know if the walkway between GF and MK is still open as it has been.

Thank you.


----------



## lexybear

Any pictures of the theme park view studios? Wondering if it's worth the points upgrade compared to lagoon I just booked


----------



## PolyRob

lexybear said:


> Any pictures of the theme park view studios? Wondering if it's worth the points upgrade compared to lagoon I just booked


Touring Plans should have photos under the room finder from when BPK was part of the cash resort.

TPV will be the bank of rooms running perpendicular to the rest of the rooms in the building and furthest from the main building. It will be a dropdown option.


----------



## mrsap

lexybear said:


> Any pictures of the theme park view studios? Wondering if it's worth the points upgrade compared to lagoon I just booked


On Page 1 you’ll find some Room Views… this is one of the two posts showing TPV *HERE. *


----------



## TinkAgainU

Perhaps I'm confused about the new meandering path between the GF and Poly - what is being built repaired between the two resorts that required the relocation of the path?  My concern is not as much a temporary construction path, as I'm concerned that whatever is being built/repaired between the two resorts will permanently move the path so it's longer to walk or less scenic.  Any input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

TinkAgainU said:


> Perhaps I'm confused about the new meandering path between the GF and Poly - what is being built repaired between the two resorts that required the relocation of the path?  My concern is not as much a temporary construction path, as I'm concerned that whatever is being built/repaired between the two resorts will permanently move the path so it's longer to walk or less scenic.  Any input appreciated, thanks!



They are putting in a brand new DVC tower there. No idea where the new path will be located. 

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/polynesian/news/5255-early-look-at-polynesian-villas-expansion


----------



## TinkAgainU

Sandisw said:


> They are putting in a brand new DVC tower there. No idea where the new path will be located.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/polynesian/news/5255-early-look-at-polynesian-villas-expansion


 Thanks for the clarification!  Our family members have DVC at Poly (we were thinking of adding DVC at Floridian) - I suppose if they stay in the new tower, that would put us Closer together (a Good thing lol).  Although I think they like being on the Poly side nearest to the Transportation Center so who knows if they'll be excited about the new tower - like us - they are very conscious of walking distances.


----------



## Sandisw

TinkAgainU said:


> Thanks for the clarification!  Our family members have DVC at Poly (we were thinking of adding DVC at Floridian) - I suppose if they stay in the new tower, that would put us Closer together (a Good thing lol).  Although I think they like being on the Poly side nearest to the Transportation Center so who knows if they'll be excited about the new tower - like us - they are very conscious of walking distances.



It has not yet been decided if this new tower will be part of the current PVB.  It may end up a new resort, with the potential for resale restrictions.


----------



## aka Charles

TinkAgainU said:


> Perhaps I'm confused about the new meandering path between the GF and Poly - what is being built repaired between the two resorts that required the relocation of the path?  My concern is not as much a temporary construction path, as I'm concerned that whatever is being built/repaired between the two resorts will permanently move the path so it's longer to walk or less scenic.  Any input appreciated, thanks!



Below is the proposed site with the walkways highlighted.
It should end up to be a nice walk past the pool and along the lagoon to the wedding pavilion.
I hope they put in a Dole Whip stand there!


----------



## JoeyPeligroso

aka Charles said:


> Below is the proposed site with the walkways highlighted.
> It should end up to be a nice walk past the pool and along the lagoon to the wedding pavilion.
> I hope they put in a Dole Whip stand there!
> 
> View attachment 707306


Thanks! This is a helpful sitemap, seems like the permanent walkways will be very nice!


----------



## DVCsloth

aka Charles said:


> Below is the proposed site with the walkways highlighted.
> It should end up to be a nice walk past the pool and along the lagoon to the wedding pavilion.
> I hope they put in a Dole Whip stand there!
> 
> View attachment 707306


Yes, Dole Whips a little closer to VGF would be nice. I'm kind of looking forward to this addition even if we don't purchase there.
May be a good time to add their own fitness facilities in the new building. We'll definitely try to book at 7 months.


----------



## Boardwalk III

DVCsloth said:


> Yes, Dole Whips a little closer to VGF would be nice. I'm kind of looking forward to this addition even if we don't purchase there.
> May be a good time to add their own fitness facilities in the new building. We'll definitely try to book at 7 months.





aka Charles said:


> Below is the proposed site with the walkways highlighted.
> It should end up to be a nice walk past the pool and along the lagoon to the wedding pavilion.
> I hope they put in a Dole Whip stand there!
> 
> View attachment 707306



So I’m heading down in 2 weeks for a Resort studio stay at VGF. Bringing a friend and was hoping we could walk over to Poly for a Dole whip… Ideally one with rum. Will have to decide whether we take the temporary path or the monorail, but I believe I read somewhere or you can get one with rum at the Poly? Can anyone enlighten me as to where?  Tks!


----------



## DVCsloth

Boardwalk III said:


> So I’m heading down in 2 weeks for a Resort studio stay at VGF. Bringing a friend and was hoping we could walk over to Poly for a Dole whip… Ideally one with rum. Will have to decide whether we take the temporary path or the monorail, but I believe I read somewhere or you can get one with rum at the Poly? Can anyone enlighten me as to where?  Tks!


Yes, you can get the rum Dole Whips right outside of Capt. Kooks at the window. There is additional seating besides what is right there going more towards the pool area. You can also take the boat over and monorail back. Unless you don't mind going all the way around and stopping 3 times before Polynesian. Nothing wrong with that though, I enjoy the monorail and the boat.


----------



## Boardwalk III

DVCsloth said:


> Yes, you can get the rum Dole Whips right outside of Capt. Kooks at the window. There is additional seating besides what is right there going more towards the pool area. You can also take the boat over and monorail back. Unless you don't mind going all the way around and stopping 3 times before Polynesian. Nothing wrong with that though, I enjoy the monorail and the boat.


Ah, I didn’t realize there was a boat that goes from VGF to poly? I thought the boats from VGF just went to MK!


----------



## DVCsloth

Boardwalk III said:


> Ah, I didn’t realize there was a boat that goes from VGF to poly? I thought the boats from VGF just went to MK!


Pretty sure it goes to poly right after GF, then back to MK. Same boat for both resorts.


----------



## Her Dotness

DVCsloth said:


> Pretty sure it goes to poly right after GF, then back to MK. Same boat for both resorts.


Yes, that's correct.

Do take the boat. It's a lovely, relaxing ride.

And then, simply hop onto the monorail to get back to VGF--the very next stop. Or the boat again if you love it as much as I do. I sometimes ride the route for fun. 

Easy way to get back to VGF from the monorail station if stairs aren't a problem, there's a staircase near the right end of the station platform that brings you onto the sidewalk heading right toward VGF. Or, you can take one of the main building elevators down to the ground floor and go outside from there.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Her Dotness said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> Do take the boat. It's a lovely, relaxing ride.
> 
> And then, simply hop onto the monorail to get back to VGF--the very next stop. Or the boat again if you love it as much as I do. I sometimes ride the route for fun.
> 
> Easy way to get back to VGF from the monorail station if stairs aren't a problem, there's a staircase near the right end of the station platform that brings you onto the sidewalk heading right toward VGF. Or, you can take one of the main building elevators down to the ground floor and go outside from there.


Thanks everyone for the boat idea! I’d much prefer the boat rather than walking along the road on the temporary path, which isn’t appealing to me at all.


----------



## meine

Any new members/owners at VGF receive a “Welcome Home” at VGF? I was told that VGF owners don’t get a “welcome Home” as it’s the one resort that doesn’t offer it.
just curious if its possible or if it’s a no.


----------



## mrsap

*Chocolate ‘Haunted Mansion’ Display at Grand Floridian Resort for Halloween 2022*

Guests visiting Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort can now find a chocolate display inspired by The Haunted Mansion. We dropped by this morning to take a look at the display!

There are two chocolate displays – the horseless hearse and an egg.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

meine said:


> Any new members/owners at VGF receive a “Welcome Home” at VGF? I was told that VGF owners don’t get a “welcome Home” as it’s the one resort that doesn’t offer it.
> just curious if its possible or if it’s a no.


They will still help you book a “Welcome Home” stay for your first visit, it just won’t be at VGF (unless there happened to already be rooms available in the regular inventory - if so, they’ll happily help you with the booking.)  We are new VGF owners as of this past spring and our “Welcome Home” stay is at Riviera.  I would still call and tell them you want to book your “Welcome Home” stay and see what they can put together for you.


----------



## meine

OnThisMagicNight said:


> They will still help you book a “Welcome Home” stay for your first visit, it just won’t be at VGF (unless there happened to already be rooms available in the regular inventory - if so, they’ll happily help you with the booking.)  We are new VGF owners as of this past spring and our “Welcome Home” stay is at Riviera.  I would still call and tell them you want to book your “Welcome Home” stay and see what they can put together for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Sandisw

meine said:


> Any new members/owners at VGF receive a “Welcome Home” at VGF? I was told that VGF owners don’t get a “welcome Home” as it’s the one resort that doesn’t offer it.
> just curious if its possible or if it’s a no.



Part of the reason that getting your first trip at VGF is tough is because it was an existing resort expanded and all rooms have been declared into the condo association.  

That means all rooms are available for booking for current owners,   They don’t have the extra rooms like they do at new resorts, like RIV, which still has rooms not yet declared that can be used for those welcome home stays.  

But, you would still be able to get assistance for your first booking, even if it is at another resort, as long as you are booking that trip 7 months or less.


----------



## meine

Sandisw said:


> Part of the reason that getting your first trip at VGF is tough is because it was an existing resort expanded and all rooms have been declared into the condo association.
> 
> That means all rooms are available for booking for current owners,   They don’t have the extra rooms like they do at new resorts, like RIV, which still has rooms not yet declared that can be used for those welcome home stays.
> 
> But, you would still be able to get assistance for your first booking, even if it is at another resort, as long as you are booking that trip 7 months or less.


Thank you, that was very helpful!


----------



## mrsap

*Mary Poppins Retheme Extends to Regular Guest Rooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*

The Boca Chica building has reopened after a multi-month refurbishment, and while Boca Chica will not be absorbed into the Disney Vacation Club offering at Grand Floridian, it did receive the same Mary Poppins retheme of the rooms and common areas. We stopped by Grand Floridian today to take a look at the newly reopened building!

Cast Members told us that the rooms received the same retheme as the DVC rooms in Big Pine, minus the typical amenities that DVC would have over a standard guest room. Cast Members also indicated that all of the rooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa would eventually receive the “Mary Poppins” retheme. Cast Members were not sure which building would be next to close for refurbishment, and the Disney World website does not list an end date for the overhaul project.


----------



## roxysmum123

meine said:


> Any new members/owners at VGF receive a “Welcome Home” at VGF? I was told that VGF owners don’t get a “welcome Home” as it’s the one resort that doesn’t offer it.
> just curious if its possible or if it’s a no.


Forgive my ignorance but what is this "Welcome Home"?  We are new owners, and have our first stay booked at VGF but it's not until late spring next year - I'm assuming "Welcome Home" is your first stay and ensuring it's at your home resort?  Again, forgive my ignorance - still learning all the lingo!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I’m late to the Coronado love party but if anyone is visiting that area and looking for a lovely meal, I highly recommend Chez Loma. Great French food, my favourite restaurant of all time. Wish it wasn’t so far from Toronto.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Does anyone happen to know if you can request a roll of paper towels from Housekeeping for the Resort studio room? Heading down next week and read somewhere that they aren’t in the room so wondering if I actually need to pack them!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

roxysmum123 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is this "Welcome Home"?  We are new owners, and have our first stay booked at VGF but it's not until late spring next year - I'm assuming "Welcome Home" is your first stay and ensuring it's at your home resort?  Again, forgive my ignorance - still learning all the lingo!



The Welcome Home stay is an incentive program where they help brand new purchasers to book their 1st trip if they want to travel less than 7 months from the time of purchase when there might be little or no inventory available.  DVC can pull back some of their own inventory.  It won't necessarily be at your home resort nor even 2nd or 3rd choice but often they can find something.  Not guaranteed however.  It is no longer an option on the table once you have booked any stays.  
This usually is information provided in your purchase packet.  Or at least used to be.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Boardwalk III said:


> Does anyone happen to know if you can request a roll of paper towels from Housekeeping for the Resort studio room? Heading down next week and read somewhere that they aren’t in the room so wondering if I actually need to pack them!


Yes, they will bring you some.


----------



## KTownRaider

Enchanted Rose has updated its appetizer menu.  I checked MDE to confirm.  Was surprised to see the truffle fries/brisket sliders are no longer offered..  I thought they were pretty popular.

https://wdwnt.com/2022/10/enchanted...s-menu-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/


----------



## mrsap

KTownRaider said:


> Enchanted Rose has updated its appetizer menu.  I checked MDE to confirm.  Was surprised to see the truffle fries/brisket sliders are no longer offered..  I thought they were pretty popular.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2022/10/enchanted...s-menu-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/


I still see Truffle Fries on the menu…


----------



## KTownRaider

mrsap said:


> I still see Truffle Fries on the menu…


My bad.  If you find the sliders, I’ll buy you drinks….


----------



## mrsap

KTownRaider said:


> My bad.  If you find the sliders, I’ll buy you drinks….


I only looked because I would have been upset!! Love their truffle fries!!! I’ll keep my eyes peeled for those sliders!! lol


----------



## KTownRaider

mrsap said:


> I only looked because I would have been upset!! Love their truffle fries!!! I’ll keep my eyes peeled for those sliders!! lol


Sincere thanks- I love the fries too and for once, am grateful I’m blind


----------



## Sunshine11

Hi.  Pretty sure the answer is not any more, but I read on page one of this awesome thread that evening turndown service was included with the resort studios.  That isn't any longer correct?  We have an upcoming resort studio stay in 2023 and that sounds amazing, but I'm assuming it ended with the pandemic.  So looking forward to staying at the new resort studios regardless!  Thanks.


----------



## mrsap

Sunshine11 said:


> Hi.  Pretty sure the answer is not any more, but I read on page one of this awesome thread that evening turndown service was included with the resort studios.  That isn't any longer correct?  We have an upcoming resort studio stay in 2023 and that sounds amazing, but I'm assuming it ended with the pandemic.  So looking forward to staying at the new resort studios regardless!  Thanks.


Back when BPK was part of the regular resort, it was included. However, DVC members do not get turndown service.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sunshine11 said:


> Hi.  Pretty sure the answer is not any more, but I read on page one of this awesome thread that evening turndown service was included with the resort studios.  That isn't any longer correct?  We have an upcoming resort studio stay in 2023 and that sounds amazing, but I'm assuming it ended with the pandemic.  So looking forward to staying at the new resort studios regardless!  Thanks.


Really?  It states that on page 1?  The resort studios only opened in June so shouldn't be any mention pre-pandemic.   _(Yep - there it is on page 1.  That would not be the case though)_

No WDW DVC rooms other than AKV Jambo concierge rooms have received turn down services.  I don't know if that has come back to those rooms although I'm guessing not since that's the way it happens these days - gone, never to return if they can keep it gone.


----------



## mrsap

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Really?  It states that on page 1?  The resort studios only opened in June so shouldn't be any mention pre-pandemic.   _(Yep - there it is on page 1.  That would not be the case though)_
> 
> No WDW DVC rooms other than AKV Jambo concierge rooms have received turn down services.  I don't know if that has come back to those rooms although I'm guessing not since that's the way it happens these days - gone, never to return if they can keep it gone.


I copied and pasted from the website, and it still does state that it’s part of the amenities to this day!!  But I know it’s not the case. Removed it. I’m wondering if it was never changed from when it was BPK Resort Rooms, as it does not mention any of the DVC amenities, such as a microwave?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> I copied and pasted from the website, and it still does state that it’s part of the amenities to this day!!  But I know it’s not the case. Removed it. I’m wondering if it was never changed from when it was BPK Resort Rooms, as it does not mention any of the DVC amenities, such as a microwave?
> 
> View attachment 710331


That's probably all someone did when it changed - used the same text from when it was pre-DVC.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Is there any room request that may increase the chances of landing a VGF2 standard plus room?


----------



## Ensusieasm

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Is there any room request that may increase the chances of landing a VGF2 standard plus room?


Standard “plus” room?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Ensusieasm said:


> Standard “plus” room?


The standard view rooms that have the extra living room space.


----------



## varyth

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Is there any room request that may increase the chances of landing a VGF2 standard plus room?





CookieandOatmeal said:


> The standard view rooms that have the extra living room space.


I put in a room request via chat for the "turret room with the larger seating area". Hoping that gets me one of those rooms, but can't report back until next September.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

varyth said:


> I put in a room request via chat for the "turret room with the larger seating area". Hoping that gets me one of those rooms, but can't report back until next September.


I'm hoping to switch my reservation over to a resort studio room for next June. Perhaps I'll put down what you did and see what happens! I have 3 trips planned next year so couldn't afford 1 bedroom this time. My little boy could definitely use the extra space to run around.


----------



## meine

Does anyone know the schedule of the photo pass photographer upstairs GF at the cinderella-glass slipper op?
We are planning a trip in December and wanted to get my Aunt and Uncle in a fun shot


----------



## Stormalong Smiths

meine said:


> Does anyone know the schedule of the photo pass photographer upstairs GF at the cinderella-glass slipper op?
> We are planning a trip in December and wanted to get my Aunt and Uncle in a fun shot


He was there the first week of this month and really turned around my daughter’s meltdown!


----------



## meine

Anyone ever schedule a photo session at the GF?


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be at The Grand before the end of the month, can you please get a pic of the Recreation Calendar for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## mrsap

Looks like Conch Key is up…​
Construction Continues on Balconies and Exteriors of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa​
Construction continues at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, which is undergoing a big refurbishment. Earlier this month, the Boca Chica building reopened amidst the renovation.





Construction walls still wind around other buildings of the resort.






We can see tarps in the windows of this building.










Scaffolding covers a section where crew members have been working on the roof and balconies.





We could see a crew member inside a gable above one entrance.
















Many of the stairwells of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort have been reconstructed.











A maze of construction walls leads to the Grand Floridian docks.















More construction is visible on the side of the building along the water.






There is scaffolding around the first floor.






A ladder was on an upper-floor balcony.


----------



## hayesdvc

For those that have stayed at both, which is better and why, a Deluxe Studio or a Resort Studio ?


----------



## iona

hayesdvc said:


> For those that have stayed at both, which is better and why, a Deluxe Studio or a Resort Studio ?


We stayed in both on our last trip and are going to put up a video on YouTube in a week or two comparing them. 

They each had their own advantages but we decided that for the two of us we’d always look to stay in a Deluxe Studio if the stay was for more than a couple of nights.

Who’s in your party and how long will you be staying for?


----------



## hayesdvc

iona said:


> We stayed in both on our last trip and are going to put up a video on YouTube in a week or two comparing them.
> 
> They each had their own advantages but we decided that for the two of us we’d always look to stay in a Deluxe Studio if the stay was for more than a couple of nights.
> 
> Who’s in your party and how long will you be staying for?



Just myself and wife.  We will be there for a week.


----------



## bcuinohio

hayesdvc said:


> For those that have stayed at both, which is better and why, a Deluxe Studio or a Resort Studio ?


To me, the big advantage of the deluxe studio is the second shower.  The big advantage of the resort studio is location.   You are much closer to the main building.


----------



## iona

Oh I’d definitely go for the Deluxe Studio then. The Resort Studio is beautiful and, as the previous poster mentioned, it’s closer to the main building (although the Deluxe Studio has the advantage of the undercover walkway). However, you presumably won’t need the second proper bed and so the fridge/sink and extra bathroom in the Deluxe Studio are definitely handy for a week long stay.


----------



## sndral

@mrsap is that Narcoossees behind the scaffolding as well?


----------



## mrsap

sndral said:


> @mrsap is that Narcoossees behind the scaffolding as well?


It is!!


----------



## Mollio

New owner here! I bought direct from Disney Friday after trying to buy resale contracts a few times but lost them to rofr. I’m very happy with my decision and can now relax and enjoy my vacations in the beautiful Villas at Disneys Grand Floridian.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Mollio said:


> New owner here! I bought direct from Disney Friday after trying to buy resale contracts a few times but lost them to rofr. I’m very happy with my decision and can now relax and enjoy my vacations in the beautiful Villas at Disneys Grand Floridian.


Welcome home!  You’re gonna LOVE it!


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi. Wondering if anyone knows when the reconstruction of the lobby and main building is set to begin?

TIA
Dee


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Currently booked for resort studio and keep hearing things about paper thin walls

I watched a review yesterday where the woman mentioned hoping they fixed the sound issues, and a cell phone rang very loudly. She said that was next door.

Kinda crazy

Seeing if I should maybe switch to deluxe studio, but I’m upset cause I LOVE the theming of the new rooms. thinks the deluxe seems too sterile


----------



## TinkB278

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Currently booked for resort studio and keep hearing things about paper thin walls
> 
> I watched a review yesterday where the woman mentioned hoping they fixed the sound issues, and a cell phone rang very loudly. She said that was next door.
> 
> Kinda crazy
> 
> Seeing if I should maybe switch to deluxe studio, but I’m upset cause I LOVE the theming of the new rooms. DW thinks the deluxe seems too sterile


I’m in the exact same boat. I am booked in the resort studios but am nervous about the noise. I don’t care for the look of the deluxe studios ever since they did the refurb and put in plaid headboards.


----------



## bcuinohio

Mollio said:


> New owner here! I bought direct from Disney Friday after trying to buy resale contracts a few times but lost them to rofr. I’m very happy with my decision and can now relax and enjoy my vacations in the beautiful Villas at Disneys Grand Floridian.


We actually sold our BLT resale and bought VGF in March.   I wanted the ability to stay at all future resorts.  The other perks are nice as direct but it boiled down to the inability to stay at RR and future resorts.  When the VGF2 went up for sale and the price was right, we jumped on it.


----------



## PolyRob

TinkB278 said:


> plaid headboards.


I will NEVER understand this!



There is also some plaid on the armchair in the 1-bedroom, but it's not as severe.



Plaid just doesn't fit VGF


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Maybe I am crazy but I think that plaid looks better than the plain brown before lol


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Here is the video of the cell phone ringing from the room next door. Just go to the last 45 seconds. Kinda crazy


----------



## TinkB278

PolyRob said:


> I will NEVER understand this!
> 
> View attachment 712923
> 
> There is also some plaid on the armchair in the 1-bedroom, but it's not as severe.
> 
> View attachment 712925
> 
> Plaid just doesn't fit VGF


I agree that plaid doesn’t fit there! It used to feel more whimsical to me but now I just think about school uniforms when I see the rooms! They must’ve got a bargain on plaid fabric and someone said “we’ll make it work!”, that’s all I can think of.


----------



## DeeCee735

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Currently booked for resort studio and keep hearing things about paper thin walls
> 
> I watched a review yesterday where the woman mentioned hoping they fixed the sound issues, and a cell phone rang very loudly. She said that was next door.
> 
> Kinda crazy
> 
> Seeing if I should maybe switch to deluxe studio, but I’m upset cause I LOVE the theming of the new rooms. thinks the deluxe seems too sterile


We just got back from a stay in the Resort Studio's. No noise at all. Walls are not thin, don't understand how they could be if it's a converted building...a building of originally hotel rooms into resort Studio's. Anyway, the place is gorgeous, the rooms are beautiful. We never heard anything from other rooms. Just our recent experience. Enjoy it. The building is in a great location too!

Dee


----------



## Boardwalk III

TinkB278 said:


> I’m in the exact same boat. I am booked in the resort studios but am nervous about the noise. I don’t care for the look of the deluxe studios ever since they did the refurb and put in plaid headboards.


Just back yesterday. Spent 4 nights at the Resort Studios. We had a corner room so only a neighbor on one side. Did hear a baby crying once for maybe 5 minutes but that’s it for the entire 4 days. I think if you put a towel under the adjoining door that might help if needed, but I was worried unnecessarily I think. Great visit, love the building location. We had a standard view overlooking the pool. Enjoy!


----------



## PolyRob

TinkB278 said:


> I agree that plaid doesn’t fit there! It used to feel more whimsical to me but now I just think about school uniforms when I see the rooms! They must’ve got a bargain on plaid fabric and someone said “we’ll make it work!”, that’s all I can think of.


I wouldn't be surprised! Too bad DVC couldn't have held onto the plaid fabric for the BRV refurb.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Are they dedicated studios in big pine key


----------



## PolyRob

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Are they dedicated studios in big pine key


BPK is all studios. There are no other room types in that building. Most have a connecting door to another studio. It's like the regular deluxe cash resort rooms at WDW.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

PolyRob said:


> BPK is all studios. There are no other room types in that building. Most have a connecting door to another studio. It's like the regular deluxe cash resort rooms at WDW.



Yes, thank you. What I meant is are there rooms that do not have a connecting door, and are dedicated by themselves


----------



## PolyRob

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yes, thank you. What I meant is are there rooms that do not have a connecting door, and are dedicated by themselves


Sorry, my brain jumped to dedicated 2-bedrooms and bookable lock-offs.

Based on this declaration of half the rooms, it seems like 19% are dedicated.

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

PolyRob said:


> Sorry, my brain jumped to dedicated 2-bedrooms and bookable lock-offs.
> 
> Based on this declaration of half the rooms, it seems like 19% are dedicated.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/grand-f...oridian-units-declared-into-condo-association



Thanks for this!

Wish I knew which 19 rooms were dedicated lol


----------



## PolyRob

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> Wish I knew which 19 rooms were dedicated lol


You can find the declarations and see the floor plans. Anything like the blue rooms below with that half circle shape is connecting. The 5th floor seems to have the most non-connecting rooms.



Looking at the 4th floor which should match 1, 2, and 3 pretty closely, it seems like turret room, a room randomly in the middle of the floor on the standard view side, a standard and lagoon view room near the theme park view rooms, and 1 theme park view room are all non-connecting.


----------



## mrsap

Mollio said:


> New owner here! I bought direct from Disney Friday after trying to buy resale contracts a few times but lost them to rofr. I’m very happy with my decision and can now relax and enjoy my vacations in the beautiful Villas at Disneys Grand Floridian.


and Congrats! I’ll get you up on the Page 1 Owners List!


----------



## mrsap

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi. Wondering if anyone knows when the reconstruction of the lobby and main building is set to begin?
> 
> TIA
> Dee


No one knows for sure. There have been no official announcements to date. However, you can check out this post over on the Club Level Thread from someone who has info from someone that works at GF HERE. Take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## act1980

*Has this happened to anyone? Room change...*
I booked the new GF Resort Studio for a week over Christmas, asked them to merge my bookings as I had 2 separate reservations which I wanted combining. Just looked at my dashboard and its now a deluxe studio! Never had this happen before and wondered if anyone else had encountered something like this?

Will contact MS but I'm not hopeful that they will do anything.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DeeCee735 said:


> We just got back from a stay in the Resort Studio's. No noise at all. Walls are not thin, don't understand how they could be if it's a converted building...a building of originally hotel rooms into resort Studio's. Anyway, the place is gorgeous, the rooms are beautiful. We never heard anything from other rooms. Just our recent experience. Enjoy it. The building is in a great location too!
> 
> Dee



What room view did you have and floor out of curiosity


----------



## hayesdvc

We have standard view resort studio booked for the first week of December.

I am looking for room request suggestions.

TIA


----------



## DougUSMC

We added on direct when VGF2 went on sale, will be making our first DVC trip (we stayed once pre-DVC years ago) in January, and are super excited!

Anything we should put on the calendar as "must do"??


----------



## DeeCee735

mrsap said:


> No one knows for sure. There have been no official announcements to date. However, you can check out this post over on the Club Level Thread from someone who has info from someone that works at GF HERE. Take it for what it’s worth.


Thank you.  I have a reservation for a one bedroom this March, so I was just wondering.


----------



## automaticsoap

I just got back from staying 3 nights in a resort studio (standard view, first floor). I frequently heard my neighbors through the connecting door, and a lot of hallway noise. It's interesting how varying our noise experiences are! Other than the noise, the room was great. I would stay in the resort studios again.


----------



## mrsap

automaticsoap said:


> I just got back from staying 3 nights in a resort studio (standard view, first floor). I frequently heard my neighbors through the connecting door, and a lot of hallway noise. It's interesting how varying our noise experiences are! Other than the noise, the room was great. I would stay in the resort studios again.


Happy you enjoyed the room! Did you happen to take a photo of the activity calendar? Thanks!


----------



## automaticsoap

mrsap said:


> Happy you enjoyed the room! Did you happen to take a photo of the activity calendar? Thanks!


I'm sorry, I didn't!!


----------



## Gator29

Staying in a resort studio now. Rooms are gorgeous and are probably my favorite of all the deluxe/villa rooms I have stayed in. Just love everything about the room! However, room noise has become a BIG issue at the end of our stay. Note, we had no issues the first two days. I heard the neighbors on the non-connecting side this morning. They were not being overly loud but their conversation was crystal clear. This was not a deal breaker but did impact my sleep at 6:30, However, we got new neighbors on the connecting door side today and they are so loud and are carrying on so much, it feels like they are in our room. This is by far the worst noise I have ever experienced at a resort, including value resorts. It is after 11:30 pm and we are all beyond tired and can’t sleep with all the commotion. We literally have towels stuffed under the door trying to buffer the noise. I think your stay in the resort studios can be greatly impacted by the courtesy of your neighbors. Definitely think twice about staying here if you are not a heavy sleeper (and I’m a heavy sleeper for the record!). 

BTW - Pool noise and construction noise has been nonexistent to us in the room.


----------



## Gator29

Gator29 said:


> Staying in a resort studio now. Rooms are gorgeous and are probably my favorite of all the deluxe/villa rooms I have stayed in. Just love everything about the room! However, room noise has become a BIG issue at the end of our stay. Note, we had no issues the first two days. I heard the neighbors on the non-connecting side this morning. They were not being overly loud but their conversation was crystal clear. This was not a deal breaker but did impact my sleep at 6:30, However, we got new neighbors on the connecting door side today and they are so loud and are carrying on so much, it feels like they are in our room. This is by far the worst noise I have ever experienced at a resort, including value resorts. It is after 11:30 pm and we are all beyond tired and can’t sleep with all the commotion. We literally have towels stuffed under the door trying to buffer the noise. I think your stay in the resort studios can be greatly impacted by the courtesy of your neighbors. Definitely think twice about staying here if you are not a heavy sleeper (and I’m a heavy sleeper for the record!).
> 
> BTW - Pool noise and construction noise has been nonexistent to us in the room.


Update: At 1:00 in the morning, they were still being very loud. We are talking cheering, clapping, kids screaming, and lots of doors slamming as they were coming and going from the room. I did finally call the front desk to see if anything could be done. Not sure if they ever sent anyone but we did finally go to sleep from exhaustion. All is quiet this morning. We are checking out today or else I would be concerned about the rest of our trip. I do think we just got unlucky with these particular neighbors but based on yesterday morning too, these walls are thin and something to keep in mind if you are sensitive to noise.


----------



## MarkinMA

I would send an email to dvc member satisfaction - and to Norm Noble (GM of the GF - as far as google says).  Probably norm.noble@disney.com using their own email naming.  Be polite but firm about the noise issue and request 1 or 2 nights of points back.  You may/may not get them back, but the more that complain - the more attention to the issue they'll pay.  And if they do start refunding points - then it hits the wallet - and it will really get attention, or if its during a stay - request a move at the desk - again, polite, but firm.  For the cost, we all deserve a peaceful room - especially at the flagship resort.


----------



## Gator29

MarkinMA said:


> I would send an email to dvc member satisfaction - and to Norm Noble (GM of the GF - as far as google says).  Probably norm.noble@disney.com using their own email naming.  Be polite but firm about the noise issue and request 1 or 2 nights of points back.  You may/may not get them back, but the more that complain - the more attention to the issue they'll pay.  And if they do start refunding points - then it hits the wallet - and it will really get attention, or if its during a stay - request a move at the desk - again, polite, but firm.  For the cost, we all deserve a peaceful room - especially at the flagship resort.


I am not DVC and paid cash rate for this room with no discount. Before I left today, I did stop by the front desk, as when I called during the night, it just sends you to a general guest services call center, not the actual front desk. I approached it from the stand point of how uncourteous our neighbors were and I did not think Disney should book anyone in our room when we left and risk an unpleasant stay for them. The concierge could see the call log of my complaints and without hesitation he apologized, said he was going to notify a manger and gave me a $150 credit towards my room charges. It was a quick interaction and I felt heard. I did not go in seeking compensation but was rather trying to spare the next guests that could end up next to our very loud neighbors. I stay on property about 20+ days a year, this is only the second time in all my years that I have had a bad noise issue at a resort. Pretty good track record all things considered.


----------



## lowlight

This worries me for my upcoming stay.  I'm not worried about my neighbors being noisy, I'm worried about being the noisy neighbor.  I don't let my kids act crazy in hotel rooms, but you know, kids are noisy.


----------



## TinkB278

lowlight said:


> This worries me for my upcoming stay.  I'm not worried about my neighbors being noisy, I'm worried about being the noisy neighbor.  I don't let my kids act crazy in hotel rooms, but you know, kids are noisy.


I feel the same way. We are going in May with a baby and three year old…


----------



## mrsap

Check Out the Late-Night Prep Work from Last Night for the Iconic Grand Floridian Gingerbread House​


----------



## DeeCee735

lowlight said:


> This worries me for my upcoming stay.  I'm not worried about my neighbors being noisy, I'm worried about being the noisy neighbor.  I don't let my kids act crazy in hotel rooms, but you know, kids are noisy.


It's Disney, I expect to hear families, babies crying and kids being noisy. That said, I really found the Resort Studio we stayed in a few weeks ago very quiet... the whole building was booked, but I never heard any disturbing noisiness. When we are there next year with our three very active grandbabies, 6 and under, I for one, am not going to worry about whether or not they get noisy. We do the best we can to keep a lid on it getting out of hand, but if it's not acceptable in Disney, where is it okay for kids to be kids? Just my take on it, and I LOVE my sleep in mornings....

Dee


----------



## kes601

DeeCee735 said:


> It's Disney, I expect to hear families, babies crying and kids being noisy. That said, I really found the Resort Studio we stayed in a few weeks ago very quiet... the whole building was booked, but I never heard any disturbing noisiness. When we are there next year with our three very active grandbabies, 6 and under, I for one, am not going to worry about whether or not they get noisy. We do the best we can to keep a lid on it getting out of hand, but if it's not acceptable in Disney, where is it okay for kids to be kids? Just my take on it, and I LOVE my sleep in mornings....
> 
> Dee


We spent 12 nights in a Resort Studio when it opened (checked in opening day).  For us it was mostly quiet.  We had the first night with an obnoxious blogger staying in the room next to us.  She was loud when filming (and also blocked the hallway so she could lay down and film) and it was annoying.  Then we had about 6 nights of silence.  Then we had 1 or 2 nights of very, very loud teenagers.  I suspect mom and dad took one room and gave them the other room.  Then the rest of the trip there was not much noise from the connecting room.

My wife has to teach a couple of days when we are are WDW in December.  We had thought about staying in a resort studio but my wife was worried a little about how her teaching would carry into the room next to ours so instead we opted for a BWV 1 BR when it became available.

Just sharing this because I personally thing the Resort Studios can be the loudest of any rooms we've stayed in, but it all comes down to how quiet your neighbor is.


----------



## mrsap

*Framing Complete for Gingerbread House at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa





*


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DeeCee735 said:


> It's Disney, I expect to hear families, babies crying and kids being noisy. That said, I really found the Resort Studio we stayed in a few weeks ago very quiet... the whole building was booked, but I never heard any disturbing noisiness. When we are there next year with our three very active grandbabies, 6 and under, I for one, am not going to worry about whether or not they get noisy. We do the best we can to keep a lid on it getting out of hand, but if it's not acceptable in Disney, where is it okay for kids to be kids? Just my take on it, and I LOVE my sleep in mornings....
> 
> Dee



What floor were you on, and was it standard or lake view? Doubt it makes a difference but I am curious


----------



## LadybugsMum

We finally get to see the gingerbread house in person this year! My kids are going to love it.


----------



## hayesdvc

I am staying in a standard View Resort Studio for the first time in December.

Can you give me a room request or an area?


----------



## DeeCee735

hayesdvc said:


> I am staying in a Resort Studio for the first time in December.
> 
> Can you give me a room request or an area?


We stayed in 9325 in Big Pine Key. Lagoon view, 3rd floor. I’d stay there again. I love the resort studios. That being said…..they need to include a toaster without having to ask for one. The little area they provide for a small cooling fridge, and the coffee maker and small microwave wouldn’t necessarily accommodate a small toaster “comfortably” but there’s room to keep it there. We requested one and used it on the vanity type table for English mufs while making our coffee. 

Btw, kudos to the k cup pod one cup coffee maker. I think every hotel in the world should have one. I don’t like the mr. coffee type pots anymore, now that a one cupper allows for us to bring the pods we each like (I don’t like his, he doesn’t like mine) it’s just easier. I hope they eventually replace the pots in all the villas with one cup pod coffee makers. Just MHO


----------



## DeeCee735

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> What floor were you on, and was it standard or lake view? Doubt it makes a difference but I am curious


Hi. Room 9325 lagoon view big pine key. Gorgeous!


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

How many floors are there in Big Pine Key?   Thinking of a request for the top floor to help with possible noise although I also want a balcony and I thought some of the top floor didn't have balconies.


----------



## Sandisw

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> How many floors are there in Big Pine Key?   Thinking of a request for the top floor to help with possible noise although I also want a balcony and I thought some of the top floor didn't have balconies.



5 floors.  Not sure where the non balcony rooms are.


----------



## CarolynFH

DeeCee735 said:


> Btw, kudos to the k cup pod one cup coffee maker. I think every hotel in the world should have one. I don’t like the mr. coffee type pots anymore, now that a one cupper allows for us to bring the pods we each like (I don’t like his, he doesn’t like mine) it’s just easier. I hope they eventually replace the pots in all the villas with one cup pod coffee makers. Just MHO


And we'd want the Mr. Coffee type, because we like to brew a large pot and enjoy multiple cups!  So, let's hope that they transition to the combination coffee makers that can do both - there are multiple brands on the market now, and they're getting less expensive. It's been reported here that the GVs have them, so hopefully they'll appear in the smaller villas too.


----------



## cdobert

Just finalized a 60 point, direct, purchase.  First stay is in May 2023


----------



## mrsap

cdobert said:


> Just finalized a 60 point, direct, purchase.  First stay is in May 2023


and Congrats! I’ll be happy to add you to Page 1!


----------



## mrsap

Progress on the Gingerbread House at the Grand Floridian​
Gingerbread House Build

Preparations for the house starts well before the Christmas season. However, the build portion takes less than a week. MickeyBlog found out that *the entire build should be complete in a matter of only a few more days.*


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

alltwelve said:


> 4th floor at the very end of the hall:
> View attachment 700290


Did 9401 have a walk out balcony?


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

Are there any rooms with a lagoon and a pool view?  Or is it one or the other?


----------



## mrsap

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> Are there any rooms with a lagoon and a pool view?  Or is it one or the other?


One or the other. They are on opposite sides of each other.

*HERE* is a link to Touring Plans room finder. You’ll be able to see the view locations on their site.


----------



## mrsap

Shingles Added to 2022 Gingerbread House at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort​
Gingerbread shingles and paneling now cover most of the gingerbread house framework at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.


----------



## DeeCee735

There were 5


----------



## DeeCee735

DeeCee735 said:


> There were 5


Sorry…there are 5 floors in Big Pine Key


----------



## mrsap

Disney Eats Unveils New Foodie Guide to Can’t Miss Gingerbread Displays 2022​
Over at Walt Disney World Resort, there are multiple displays to be explored at various resorts. Let’s kick things off with the most famous house of all – the gingerbread house at *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*. Beginning November 9, you can view clouds of cinnamon billowing out of the chimney of this life-sized storybook gingerbread house made from a classic Austrian recipe. This house is adorned with white chocolate, candy canes, edible snowflakes, sugar poinsettias, and 25 – yes, 25 – hidden Mickeys! Along the porches, you’ll find an 85-pound chocolate Santa, nutcrackers, toy soldiers, and snowmen that have all been hand-painted by the Grand Floridian Bakery team.






As the 50th Anniversary celebration at Walt Disney World Resort continues, this year’s displays will feature colors and accents inspired by the signature EARidescent look. You can even get limited edition pins, mugs, holiday ornaments, and treats! Some of the goodies you can purchase from the Gingerbread House include:


Freshly baked, homemade items, such as Gingerbread Mickeys and Shingles, Stollen Bread, Brownie Christmas Tree, and Chocolate Peppermint Bark
House-made Gingerbread Ornaments and Gingerbread Houses
New items like the Gingerbread Latte Whoopie Pie and Hot Cocoa Bombs
Assorted Gingerbread Cookie Bags, Marshmallow Pops, and Caramel Pecan Fudge Bar
Gluten-friendly, plant-based, and no sugar added treats
Grand Floridian Combo Box featuring assorted fan favorite treats, including the Chocolate Mickey Ornament, exclusive to the Combo Box





In addition, several spots across Resorts will feature a new *Gingerbread Martini *with Absolut Elyx Vodka, Rumchata Cream Liqueur, and gingerbread spice featuring a rim of gingerbread, freshly baked in the Resort Bakery. It’s the perfect blend of sugar, spice, and everything nice! You can find this delicious holiday beverage at Grand Floridian Café, Cítricos, and Enchanted Rose at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, Boma: Flavors of Africa and Sanaa at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Chef Mickey’s and Outer Rim at Disney’s Contemporary Resort, and dinner at Cape May Café at Disney’s Beach Club Resort.


----------



## sndral

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> How many floors are there in Big Pine Key?   Thinking of a request for the top floor to help with possible noise although I also want a balcony and I thought some of the top floor didn't have balconies.





Sandisw said:


> 5 floors.  Not sure where the non balcony rooms are.


Scrutinizing the floor plans filed by DVC & the touring plans room finder search tool, I think there are 6 resort studios that do not have balconies & all are located on the 5th floor.

DIS poster @deneenlee83 on page 82 of this thread confirmed that bay window lake view 9517 doesn’t have a balcony. Touring plan’s room finder search tool has notes that 9517 & bay window standard view 9518 don’t have balconies. 5th floor standard view 9520 next door to the bay window villa doesn’t show a balcony on the floor plans. The 5th floor lake view villas on each side of that side’s bay window villa also don’t show balconies on the floor plans, which are 9519 & 9515 per touring plans. Per the DVC floor plans the 5th floor Turret studio doesn’t have a balcony - 9514.
To summarize, my best guess - 
Standard view non balconies:
9514 (Turret - red on floor plan)
9518 (bay window - green on floor plan)
9520 (standard size, right of bay)
Lake view non balconies:
9515 (standard size, left of bay)
9517 (bay window - green on floor plan)
9519 (standard size, right of bay)
In time I’m sure we’ll hear from folks who end up in studios w/out balconies & post about it, thus confirming or disproving my predictions.
That said, I’m hoping to not be one of those folks - my one request for my upcoming stay (23 days from now - not that I’m counting) was a villa w/ a full balcony. I’m also hoping to not be stuck in a villa w/ one of the smaller ‘box’ balconies on the 4th & 5th floors.
However, I may spend some time gazing up at the 5th floor trying to figure out whether my non balcony guesses are correct, or maybe I’ll try asking a friendly CM .


----------



## mrsap

The Recreation Calendar was posted this morning on the *Monthly Thread*…


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

sndral said:


> Scrutinizing the floor plans filed by DVC & the touring plans room finder search tool, I think there are 6 resort studios that do not have balconies & all are located on the 5th floor.
> View attachment 716353
> DIS poster @deneenlee83 on page 82 of this thread confirmed that bay window lake view 9517 doesn’t have a balcony. Touring plan’s room finder search tool has notes that 9517 & bay window standard view 9518 don’t have balconies. 5th floor standard view 9520 next door to the bay window villa doesn’t show a balcony on the floor plans. The 5th floor lake view villas on each side of that side’s bay window villa also don’t show balconies on the floor plans, which are 9519 & 9515 per touring plans. Per the DVC floor plans the 5th floor Turret studio doesn’t have a balcony - 9514.
> To summarize, my best guess -
> Standard view non balconies:
> 9514 (Turret - red on floor plan)
> 9518 (bay window - green on floor plan)
> 9520 (standard size, right of bay)
> Lake view non balconies:
> 9515 (standard size, left of bay)
> 9517 (bay window - green on floor plan)
> 9519 (standard size, right of bay)
> In time I’m sure we’ll hear from folks who end up in studios w/out balconies & post about it, thus confirming or disproving my predictions.
> That said, I’m hoping to not be one of those folks - my one request for my upcoming stay (23 days from now - not that I’m counting) was a villa w/ a full balcony. I’m also hoping to not be stuck in a villa w/ one of the smaller ‘box’ balconies on the 4th & 5th floors.
> However, I may spend some time gazing up at the 5th floor trying to figure out whether my non balcony guesses are correct, or maybe I’ll try asking a friendly CM .


Thank you so much.  This is awesome.


----------



## mrsap

*Gingerbread House at Disney’s Grand Floridian Complete*


*



*


----------



## hayesdvc

Is there a Washer and Dryer room in the Big Pine Key building?


----------



## mrsap

hayesdvc said:


> Is there a Washer and Dryer room in the Big Pine Key building?


Yes, on the first floor, right off the lobby.


----------



## TinkB278

I saw on another thread someone mentioned the construction on the lobby/rooms in lobby would start next summer. Has anyone else heard this? We are booked for early May and I’d rather stay somewhere else if major construction is going on in the lobby at the time.


----------



## mrsap

TinkB278 said:


> I saw on another thread someone mentioned the construction on the lobby/rooms in lobby would start next summer. Has anyone else heard this? We are booked for early May and I’d rather stay somewhere else if major construction is going on in the lobby at the time.


Unfortunately, no one knows for sure. I posted this a couple pages back in response to a similar question…



mrsap said:


> No one knows for sure. There have been no official announcements to date. However, you can check out this post over on the Club Level Thread from someone who has info from someone that works at GF HERE. Take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## Nabas




----------



## hayesdvc

mrsap said:


> Yes, on the first floor, right off the lobby.



Do you know what room it is close to?  I looked at a map and could not determine.  Thanks


----------



## mrsap

hayesdvc said:


> Do you know what room it is close to?  I looked at a map and could not determine.  Thanks


So, if you walk in the main entrance (pool side), you’re going to make a right, past the desk. It’s the first door to the left down the hallway. Hope that helps.


----------



## kandlsutton

1st stay with our VGF contract.  First 2 days spent in a Deluxe Studio Std. View room and currently in Resort Studio Theme Park View and will post room number and photos when we check out.

Deluxe Studio Std. View Room 1128
Room is located at the end of the building closest to the monorail.  We used the stairwell for quick access.


----------



## hayesdvc

For those who have stayed now at both the Resort Studio and Villa Studio, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## mrsap

The Grand Floridian Gingerbread House is Officially Open for Business​


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton said:


> 1st stay with our VGF contract.  First 2 days spent in a Deluxe Studio Std. View room and currently in Resort Studio Theme Park View and will post room number and photos when we check out.
> 
> Deluxe Studio Std. View Room 1128
> Room is located at the end of the building closest to the monorail.  We used the stairwell for quick access.


Resort Studio Theme Park View Room 9443
Dormer room with small balcony and high railing.


----------



## sndral

kandlsutton said:


> Resort Studio Theme Park View Room 9443
> Dormer room with small balcony and high railing.


I’m curious, when you are seated in the balcony chairs can you see the theme park, or does the railing block your view?
If spending the extra points for a theme park view, I’d hope to actually see the theme park while seated on my balcony.


----------



## alldiz

Hi,
I booked GFV for Memorial Day weekend.
It seems it is the ONLY resort that mentions renovations With “add extra travel time”
I’m thinking if it was monorail, other hotels affected.
Anyone have any idea why it says this?
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

mrsap said:


> The Grand Floridian Gingerbread House is Officially Open for Business​


This looks amazing.  3 more days.   Is the tree also up at the GF?


----------



## Skicks35

hayesdvc said:


> For those who have stayed now at both the Resort Studio and Villa Studio, which do you prefer and why?


I’ve stayed at both: Resort in July and Deluxe in Sep

Positives of resort: nicer decor/theming; closer to Gasparilla, MK walkway, and boat dock

One major negative: the noise.  We heard just about every toilet flushing in the vicinity.

Positives of deluxe: kitchenette; Murphy bed allows for more open space

If forced to pick, I would choose the deluxe b/c of the noise, but could tolerate the resort studio if we stayed there again b/c the positives still outweigh the noise


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

It’s a shame the noise will be a systemic issue for resort studios for a very long time. I was considering adding on via resale (already have blue card)….now I’m not so sure.


----------



## mrsap

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> This looks amazing.  3 more days.   Is the tree also up at the GF?


As of yesterday, no.


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

mrsap said:


> As of yesterday, no.


Oh no.  I hope it goes up soon.


----------



## hayesdvc

Skicks35 said:


> I’ve stayed at both: Resort in July and Deluxe in Sep
> 
> Positives of resort: nicer decor/theming; closer to Gasparilla, MK walkway, and boat dock
> 
> One major negative: the noise.  We heard just about every toilet flushing in the vicinity.
> 
> Positives of deluxe: kitchenette; Murphy bed allows for more open space
> 
> If forced to pick, I would choose the deluxe b/c of the noise, but could tolerate the resort studio if we stayed there again b/c the positives still outweigh the noise




We own at VGF and when making 11 month reservations did not know which one we should choose.

I have always felt the Villa building is very far from anything we need at the resort, however, thanks about the noise feedback.


----------



## DavidMagic

Hey folks,

For those who have stayed at the new Resort rooms, would a twin air mattress potentially fit between the TV and bed? It seems like it would fit (considering there is the pull out couch right next to the TV), but would block the walkway -- is that the case here?


----------



## sndral

hayesdvc said:


> We own at VGF and when making 11 month reservations did not know which one we should choose.
> 
> I have always felt the Villa building is very far from anything we need at the resort, however, thanks about the noise feedback.


Even though I’d stayed on a cash reservation in an outer building at the GF before I bought at VGF, I was concerned that the DVC building was too far away so I stayed in the DVC building before committing & found I was comfortable with the DVC building’s location. It’s all relative I suppose - it seemed a shorter walk than the time I had a villa at the very end of BWV’s long halls, or a cash room at the far off end of the YC halls. My first ever WDW stay many years ago was at the Caribbean Beach - now that was a long walk .


----------



## xdan0920

Just back from a week in a Resort Studio. Some thoughts and observations from an OKW owner. 

Traveling Party. 2 adults 2 kids (4,8) 

We arrived the day before Nicole came through. I spent all day checking the app to see if our room was ready, until finally at 7pm I called. The CM was shocked I hadn’t heard anything and put in a request with the hotel to get back to me. About 90 minutes later a CM at the GF called me and apologized, “upgrade” us to lagoon view(more on this in a second) and gave us a $100 statement credit. So all good.  

We were in room 9521. This is a lagoon view dormer room. The view is quite narrow due to the fact it is a little box balcony. The balcony wall is also 4 feet tall, rendering the chairs useless. I would have much preferred to just stay in a standard view with an actual balcony. 

About the room itself. The beverage fridge was fine for our usage. The room was large and comfortable. Bathrooms were quite nice. The noise was never ever an issue. It was dead silent. This might be a result of our specific room as we had no neighbors though. A closet to our left and right. Lucky I guess. So if noise is a potential problem for you, and you don’t mind a silly little balcony, 9521 might be for you. 

However…

The bad. The room was not clean. The carpet was stained(kinda gross) And the floor just needed to be cleaned. We stayed for 6 nights and didn’t get mouse-keeping once. Which was also frustrating. 

That’s it on the rooms unless anyone has any specific questions. 

The resort….

It’s beautiful, no two ways about it. The location obviously can’t be beat. The beach pool was good fun, even if it desperately needed to be cleaned. The courtyard pool was better for grown ups, and cleaner, but traveling with two young boys you can guess where we spent most of our time. 

The Lobby is lovely. But sooooo busy. The gingerbread house itself is very cool, the gingerbread is TERRIBLE. I wouldn’t eat it again on a bet. It was also very disappointing that the decorations never got put up. Just a weird mis-matched vibe with the Gingerbread house and no other decor. 

I’m sure there’s things I’m forgetting and will come back with more information at some point. 

Bottom line, we probably won’t be back. If it wasn’t for the location, it wouldn’t even be an option. The point totals, the room layouts, the vibe, just not for us.


----------



## LadybugsMum

xdan0920 said:


> The bad. The room was not clean. The carpet was stained(kinda gross) And the floor just needed to be cleaned.


That is terrible. I hope you said something as that is just not acceptable. 



xdan0920 said:


> We stayed for 6 nights and didn’t get mouse-keeping once. Which was also frustrating.


However, it's a DVC room and you don't get mousekeeping unless you are staying 8 nights or more. If so, then they come on day 4. You can pay for mousekeeping to come if staying fewer than 8 nights.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

We spent 1 night in a standard view Resort Studio last week and requested and received a turret room.  I thought I’d share some pictures since I had questions about this room type before our visit.  This is room 9214, 2nd floor.

The extra space was amazing for our family and we had no noise complaints for the night we were there (although we do sleep with white noise on at night.) There was a balcony to the side; floors 2 through 4 have the balcony and the 5th floor does not.  There is no turret room on the 1st floor, it’s a CM only area down there.  The view from the balcony was not fantastic but well worth the extra space for us (and this is standard view anyway.) I would be thrilled to stay in this room again some day.


----------



## kandlsutton

sndral said:


> I’m curious, when you are seated in the balcony chairs can you see the theme park, or does the railing block your view?
> If spending the extra points for a theme park view, I’d hope to actually see the theme park while seated on my balcony.


Railing is too high when seated to see over.  From this room (closer to the pool side), you have to look left to see the Castle. Tron and Space Mountain are more noticeable.  bLT and the Contemporary are pretty much straight across the lake.
I wanted the TPV, but sort of wasted the points because we went to Epcot extended hours on Monday and MVMCP on Tuesday and wasn’t in our room for any of the fireworks. 
The room seemed a lot bigger than the deluxe studio we stayed in the previous 2 days and DH and I prefer separate queen beds since no king beds in the studio.


----------



## kandlsutton

DavidMagic said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> For those who have stayed at the new Resort rooms, would a twin air mattress potentially fit between the TV and bed? It seems like it would fit (considering there is the pull out couch right next to the TV), but would block the walkway -- is that the case here?


A twin air mattress probably would fit but my guess is the walkway would be completely blocked,  
The couch is not a pull out.  The back of the couch pivots down and becomes a twin bed, so the footprint remains the same in either position ( coich or bed).


----------



## cellomom

OnThisMagicNight said:


> We spent 1 night in a standard view Resort Studio last week and requested and received a turret room.  I thought I’d share some pictures since I had questions about this room type before our visit.  This is room 9214, 2nd floor.
> 
> The extra space was amazing for our family and we had no noise complaints for the night we were there (although we do sleep with white noise on at night.) There was a balcony to the side; floors 2 through 4 have the balcony and the 5th floor does not.  There is no turret room on the 1st floor, it’s a CM only area down there.  The view from the balcony was not fantastic but well worth the extra space for us (and this is standard view anyway.) I would be thrilled to stay in this room again some day.
> 
> View attachment 718761View attachment 718763
> View attachment 718768
> View attachment 718769
> View attachment 718770
> View attachment 718771
> View attachment 718772
> View attachment 718774


Love that extra space, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## arich35

I am trying to find a view of the Resort Studio Lagoon View and maybe a map of where those rooms are at, does anyone have that info?


----------



## hayesdvc

Do the Resort Studios have the H2O products in individual bottles or do they have the “community Bottles”?


----------



## mrsap

arich35 said:


> I am trying to find a view of the Resort Studio Lagoon View and maybe a map of where those rooms are at, does anyone have that info?


You can see some room views from Diser’s who have stayed on *PAGE 1. *Scroll down to VGF 2 Views - BPK.

You can also see room locations on Touring Plans *HERE*.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mrsap

hayesdvc said:


> Do the Resort Studios have the H2O products in individual bottles or do they have the “community Bottles”?


Resort Studios have the small individual bottles. Enjoy!


----------



## xdan0920

hayesdvc said:


> Do the Resort Studios have the H2O products in individual bottles or do they have the “community Bottles”?


Individual bottles.


----------



## xdan0920

One other thing I forgot to mention. This could be viewed as a positive or negative I suppose. Since there is essentially no mousekeeping. The towel and garbage carts are left in the hallways 24/7. So if you need towels or your garbage is full, it's basically self service.


----------



## ssmerdel

xdan0920 said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention. This could be viewed as a positive or negative I suppose. Since there is essentially no mousekeeping. The towel and garbage carts are left in the hallways 24/7. So if you need towels or your garbage is full, it's basically self service.


We always bring trash bags from home and dump our own trash. Thanks for the tip on the towel cart. Usually we just go get a couple extra towels at the pool.


----------



## OnThisMagicNight

hayesdvc said:


> Do the Resort Studios have the H2O products in individual bottles or do they have the “community Bottles”?


I see others saying they have the individual bottles but that was not our experience last week. Maybe they are in the process of installing the large bottles. 

This was our shower:


And then we had this on the sink counter:



No body lotion, but I’m assuming if I called and asked for it they would have brought some (it was only 1 night so I didn’t bother.)


----------



## mrsap

OnThisMagicNight said:


> I see others saying they have the individual bottles but that was not our experience last week. Maybe they are in the process of installing the large bottles.
> 
> This was our shower:
> View attachment 719196
> 
> And then we had this on the sink counter:
> 
> View attachment 719197
> 
> No body lotion, but I’m assuming if I called and asked for it they would have brought some (it was only 1 night so I didn’t bother.)



That’s so disappointing! We had small bottles in August. Here was our bathroom…





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alldiz

MarkNC2Disney said:


> It’s a shame the noise will be a systemic issue for resort studios for a very long time. I was considering adding on via resale (already have blue card)….now I’m not so sure.


We stayed over Labor Day weekend at the  resort studio and I did not notice any bathroom noise. Certainly not more than anywhere else.
I thought the room was better than expected!


----------



## xdan0920

OnThisMagicNight said:


> I see others saying they have the individual bottles but that was not our experience last week. Maybe they are in the process of installing the large bottles.
> 
> This was our shower:
> View attachment 719196
> 
> And then we had this on the sink counter:
> 
> View attachment 719197
> 
> No body lotion, but I’m assuming if I called and asked for it they would have brought some (it was only 1 night so I didn’t bother.)


I will say, we had the small bottles. But. The hardware was installed for the large wall mounted ones.


----------



## Sandisw

xdan0920 said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention. This could be viewed as a positive or negative I suppose. Since there is essentially no mousekeeping. The towel and garbage carts are left in the hallways 24/7. So if you need towels or your garbage is full, it's basically self service.



DVC owners can call and get fresh towels anytime they need them, as well as things like coffee, etc.  They no longer charge for that. 

Because of the security checks they do daily, they have been taking out trash at the same time.


----------



## xdan0920

Sandisw said:


> DVC owners can call and get fresh towels anytime they need them, as well as things like coffee, etc.  They no longer charge for that.
> 
> Because of the security checks they do daily, they have been taking out trash at the same time.


Yes. You can call for towels. What I am saying is. The carts aren’t being put away at Big Pine Key. They are left 24/7 out in what seems like self service.


----------



## justprettynpink

We are staying in a 2 bedroom lock off in January....Is the couch a pullout or a pull down murphy bed?


----------



## mrsap

justprettynpink said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom lock off in January....Is the couch a pullout or a pull down murphy bed?


They now have a Murphy bed. *HERE* is the 360 walkthrough for a visual. Enjoy!


----------



## justprettynpink

mrsap said:


> They now have a Murphy bed. *HERE* is the 360 walkthrough for a visual. Enjoy!


Thank you for the information!


----------



## natG3

xdan0920 said:


> Yes. You can call for towels. What I am saying is. The carts aren’t being put away at Big Pine Key. They are left 24/7 out in what seems like self service.


Can confirm same, towel carts were left in the hall and unlocked in Big Pine Key this past week, I asked to swap out towels on day 2 with housekeeper in hall, once I saw she pulled from unlocked carts, I grabbed fresh towels myself


----------



## MarmaladesMom

Looking at a possible points rental stay in a couple years and LOVE both Victorian style in general and Mary Poppins especially so naturally GF is a great fit.  

The new resort studios are gorgeous.  Curious though if that 5th floor retained the gable ceilings?  Or did they decide those had to go?  Anyone know?  

Also I hear rumors that now all the resort studios at GF have microwaves?  Anyone able to confirm?


----------



## Sandisw

MarmaladesMom said:


> Looking at a possible points rental stay in a couple years and LOVE both Victorian style in general and Mary Poppins especially so naturally GF is a great fit.
> 
> The new resort studios are gorgeous.  Curious though if that 5th floor retained the gable ceilings?  Or did they decide those had to go?  Anyone know?
> 
> Also I hear rumors that now all the resort studios at GF have microwaves?  Anyone able to confirm?



We stayed 5th floor and had that type of ceiling.  And yes, microwaves are in all the rooms.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Do the TVs in the original VGF building allow for mirroring? I'd like to watch the World Cup while we are there next week and would rather see it on the big TV rather than my mini ipad.


----------



## PolyRob

LadybugsMum said:


> Do the TVs in the original VGF building allow for mirroring? I'd like to watch the World Cup while we are there next week and would rather see it on the big TV rather than my mini ipad.


Yes, VGF1 has been upgraded to include Chromecast eligible TVs


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

Good Afternoon from the Villas!!

Not many Christmas decorations in here this year. Just a few wreaths and some small trees outside. Still beautiful, though!


----------



## DVCsloth

mrsap said:


> Good Afternoon from the Villas!!
> 
> Not many Christmas decorations in here this year. Just a few wreaths and some small trees outside. Still beautiful, though!
> 
> View attachment 721200View attachment 721201


Beautiful resort!


----------



## mrsap

DVCsloth said:


> Beautiful resort!


 The main building is as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Chuck96

Very excited for our first stay here, starting in 3 weeks and 1 day.  Also our “welcome home“ stay and our first December visit to WDW, so we are triply excited.  Looks outstanding, thanks for sharing seasonal pictures!


----------



## Her Dotness

Chuck96 said:


> Very excited for our first stay here, starting in 3 weeks and 1 day.  Also our “welcome home“ stay and our first December visit to WDW, so we are triply excited.  Looks outstanding, thanks for sharing seasonal pictures!


That's a perilous time of year for a "Welcome Home" stay. How completely lovely the GF is then will sink into your hearts and never leave, assuring you'll return as often as you can.

It gives the song, "I'll Be Home For Christmas," a poignancy it likely never before had. I can say that 7 years after our only Christmas stay. Christmas anywhere else struggles to live up to the delight our GF Christmas was.

May our beloved home fulfill your fondest Disney dreams and keep you ever-eager to return. Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning all! It’s a lovely start to the day!


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> Good morning all! It’s a lovely start to the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721571


Did you hear my kids fighting out there ?!?


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> Did you hear my kids fighting out there ?!?


Actually I did hear a couple of kids this morning!!!!! Too funny!!! You must be right above me!!!


----------



## nicole88s

mrsap said:


> Good morning all! It’s a lovely start to the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721571



We just got home yesterday and it looks like we were neighbors. Hope you’re enjoying your trip!


----------



## sndral

Views from resort studio standard view villa 9438 - straight ahead (looking at Boca Chica,) to the left & to the right. The chairs on the box balcony are slightly higher & you can sit & see over the railing easily.


----------



## pinkxray

We just got back a few days ago from WDW. We didn’t get to stay at VGF this trip. (Stayed at Copper Creek, which is quickly becoming a family favorite)

I did boat hop over to GF for a massage at the spa. I also stopped to speak to a guide to start the process of adding on points. We signed the papers on the weekend to add on 60pts at VGF! So excited to use these points for girls only weekend trips with my oldest DD or my sister. Dh is one of those who thinks GF is too stuffy so we will continue to use our SSR to stay as many different places as possible for family trips.

My massage was amazing, as was our lunch at GF Cafe! Our VGF are our first direct points and it was amazing to have the points load as soon as I signed the papers. I am all ready to book DD18 and I a quick trip next Dec. the second she finishes finals.


----------



## sndral

We’ve had some lovely sunsets this visit - taken from the walking path on our stroll to the MK.


----------



## princesslayla

Hi everyone-

We own at VGF and looking to stay 12/29-1/3 2023…one year away…..how impossible will it be to book a 2 bedroom???? Lots of fixed week ownership for the last week of December ? Anyone have any information to share with me? Might be easier to book two resort studios? Thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

You could get the reservation now and walk it to guarantee having the room. But, 2 beds are open from July through Nov right now; so it’s conceivable that you may not have much of a problem if you wait.


----------



## mamaofsix

princesslayla said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> We own at VGF and looking to stay 12/29-1/3 2023…one year away…..how impossible will it be to book a 2 bedroom???? Lots of fixed week ownership for the last week of December ? Anyone have any information to share with me? Might be easier to book two resort studios? Thanks!


If you're booking at 11 months, I don't think you'll have much problem getting a 2 bedroom.  The deluxe studios are the hard ones to get at 11 months.


----------



## sndral

Returned Sat., here are some pix from our balcony - villa 1426 a 4th floor standard view 1 br. in the original VGF building. It overlooks the front entry Porte Cochere, not my favorite standard view, but it was surprisingly quiet except for the the monorails humming by.


----------



## pirate33

sndral said:


> Returned Sat., here are some pix from our balcony - villa 1426 a 4th floor standard view 1 br. in the original VGF building. It overlooks the front entry Porte Cochere, not my favorite standard view, but it was surprisingly quiet except for the the monorails humming by.
> View attachment 725105View attachment 725106View attachment 725107



The monorail sound is a “happy sound” for me!


----------



## aka Charles

pirate33 said:


> The monorail sound is a “happy sound” for me!



Yes !  

And the sound of the boat horns !

Puts a smile on my face every time. 

.


----------



## rmonty02

sndral said:


> Returned Sat., here are some pix from our balcony - villa 1426 a 4th floor standard view 1 br. in the original VGF building. It overlooks the front entry Porte Cochere, not my favorite standard view, but it was surprisingly quiet except for the the monorails humming by.


Curious...What is your Favorite standard view? I'm still trying to decide which building to request.


----------



## LadybugsMum

rmonty02 said:


> Curious...What is your Favorite standard view? I'm still trying to decide which building to request.


What type of room did you reserve? 1, 2, 3 bedrooms are in the original villas building. If a studio then the type of studio determines the building - deluxe studios (standard/lake view) are in the original building and resort studios (standard, lagoon, them park views) are in Big Pine Key.


----------



## rmonty02

LadybugsMum said:


> What type of room did you reserve? 1, 2, 3 bedrooms are in the original villas building. If a studio then the type of studio determines the building - deluxe studios (standard/lake view) are in the original building and resort studios (standard, lagoon, them park views) are in Big Pine Key.


We reserved a 2bd room, so the original villas. I will request a higher floor, just trying to decide which to direction to face? Proximity to other amenities doesn't matter


----------



## sndral

rmonty02 said:


> Curious...What is your Favorite standard view? I'm still trying to decide which building to request.





rmonty02 said:


> We reserved a 2bd room, so the original villas. I will request a higher floor, just trying to decide which to direction to face? Proximity to other amenities doesn't matter


For standard view I really enjoy the upper floor villas facing the rest of the GF grounds because you can see the MK fireworks from them. I realize that the original VGF building is so small that they can’t always accommodate every view request, so I just go w/ requesting upper floor & see where I end up .
From the VGF map on page one of this thread I’ve circled the villas I’m talking about.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Same, we had a standard view villa and a PERFECT view of the MK fireworks every night which was a COMPLETE surprise!


----------



## f1rstxlas7

I'll be staying at VGF this coming July and was wondering if anyone had any Magic Kingdom rope drop experiences? In the first post of this thread it says the walkway will allow you entry to the front gates a half hour before park open(is that supposed to read Early Entry instead?) but that seems pretty late considering most resorts you can grab a bus an hour beforehand. Any idea if that's accurate and what the entry is like at the walkway? Is it similar to the Contemporary side with the single security booth for people to walk through? Are there any other recommendations for rope dropping and getting to the front gates as early as possible like using the boat or monorail instead?


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

f1rstxlas7 said:


> I'll be staying at VGF this coming July and was wondering if anyone had any Magic Kingdom rope drop experiences? In the first post of this thread it says the walkway will allow you entry to the front gates a half hour before park open(is that supposed to read Early Entry instead?) but that seems pretty late considering most resorts you can grab a bus an hour beforehand. Any idea if that's accurate and what the entry is like at the walkway? Is it similar to the Contemporary side with the single security booth for people to walk through? Are there any other recommendations for rope dropping and getting to the front gates as early as possible like using the boat or monorail instead?


If you use the monorail you will get to go through security at VGF.  A much easier task than going through at MK.  I don't know when the monorails start but I believe it is pretty early.  Much earlier than park opening.

I would get to MK at least a 1/2 hour before early entry starts.  They usually start letting people into the park before official times.  You still have to go to the area you want to be in and queue up there.


----------



## f1rstxlas7

LoveMugsNPins said:


> If you use the monorail you will get to go through security at VGF.  A much easier task than going through at MK.  I don't know when the monorails start but I believe it is pretty early.  Much earlier than park opening.
> 
> I would get to MK at least a 1/2 hour before early entry starts.  They usually start letting people into the park before official times.  You still have to go to the area you want to be in and queue up there.


Security via the Monorail is likely better than at MK and probably the boat landing too, but wouldn't it be less busy via the walkway?

As for when to get to MK, that's not too much of my concern. I aim to get to the turnstiles as early as transportation is open and know where to go once the park starts to let people in, I'm just not sure what the quickest method of getting _to_ the MK turnstiles from VGF is. I don't want to make the decision to walk but later realize that the security screening opens later than the security for Monorail or Boat so any additional advice would be helpful!


----------



## CarolMN

f1rstxlas7 said:


> Security via the Monorail is likely better than at MK and probably the boat landing too, but wouldn't it be less busy via the walkway


Walkway is definitely less busy in my experience.  We are usually the only ones at security when we use the path.


----------



## f1rstxlas7

CarolMN said:


> Walkway is definitely less busy in my experience.  We are usually the only ones at security when we use the path.


Any idea what time security will start processing people through compared to the other security checkpoints?


----------



## Chuck96

We tried one of earliest monorails today, was pretty quiet.  But that was at 7:25 for an 8:00 Royal Table rez.  Park didn’t open until 8:30 for Resort guests.  They started letting people in to Main Street at 7:50 or so.

A question for the more experienced GFers.  I’ve been parking over in the lot by the fitness center and OG DVC Villas.  But I’m staying in BPK.  Am I allowed to park in the parking lot in front of the main building?  Or just in the Villas lot?  Not a big deal, but any stress on my feet I can alleviate will be a win in the future.


----------



## mrsap

Chuck96 said:


> We tried one of earliest monorails today, was pretty quiet.  But that was at 7:25 for an 8:00 Royal Table rez.  Park didn’t open until 8:30 for Resort guests.  They started letting people in to Main Street at 7:50 or so.
> 
> A question for the more experienced GFers.  I’ve been parking over in the lot by the fitness center and OG DVC Villas.  But I’m staying in BPK.  Am I allowed to park in the parking lot in front of the main building?  Or just in the Villas lot?  Not a big deal, but any stress on my feet I can alleviate will be a win in the future.


You can park in either. When we stayed at BPK, we preferred the DVC lot and just cut through the DVC building and headed out the back door, but if you find the other one more convenient, go for it! Enjoy!


----------



## mrsap




----------

